# Night's Embrace: Part 1--A Touch of Darkness



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: See OOC thread for where I thought we were when we crashed)


----------



## Boddynock (May 11, 2006)

"Come on! Let's stop wasting our time here and get back to the others - and let's hope they've had more luck than we have!"

Matching actions to words, Kelloran strides out, a small but determined figure against the vast indifference of the city.


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus shrugs and smiles weakly to Blunt. "He's small, but you have to admire his energy, no?" the broad-shouldered man says, trotting off to keep pace with Kel.


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

"You certainly do," agrees Blunt with a smile.


----------



## Jolmo (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=RA and Sulannus]"We aren't asking for extradition, if we can catch him we would submit him to you. Is there any way for you to accept such assistance officially? We may need your help to find the mage."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Shan and Sulannus]"Our policy is that we do not deal with vigilantes.  It introduces all manner of troubles, often involving deaths and property destruction, among other reasons.  I can provide you with the same information that we would give to any concerned citisen, but I cannot authorise any vigilante activity, not that I am ranked high enough to do so even so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

(OOC: Any biters from the set {Shan, Sulannus} ?)


----------



## Jolmo (May 20, 2006)

[sblock=RA & Sulannus]"Well then. So can you tell us who else has been kidnapped and how it happened?"[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about taking so long, I have deadlines in three different project closing in and haven't had time for much else. I may be slow for a few more days, but I should be able to pick up the speed again after that.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2006)

Sulannus' mouth drops open in a little outranged 'O' at the term 'vigilante,' but fortunately the conversation progresses, and she chooses to pretend it had never been uttered. By the same token though, from how she clamps her mouth shut, it's clear she doesn't trust herself enough to speak just yet either. Instead she lets Shan do the talking, and concentrates on listening.

(I too apologize! Tracking down the game threads I was in pre-crash was a little tricky...I missed this one's update. But now I know! )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sulannus and Shan]"Well, I don't know that information of the top of my head.  I can, however, request it from central.  If you'd come back tomorrow, I should have it for you."

(OOC: NP--I had four different project deadlines recently, as people were no doubt aware by my paucity of posting, but thankfully now they are more-or-less over!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

Sulannus glances at Shan, and her cheeks color slightly. She'd hoped he might ask...but Corellon curse it...they needed coin. Arvandor send that the gods would help the humble...for she'd never been called on to lower herself more than now.

"If you please, I have another question," she managed. "Healing has...depleted our funds. Is there a reputable place where those skilled in magic and arms might seek employment in this city? Of a...short term nature, I mean."

Still blushing, she manages to raise her head as though she -weren't- begging for a job. If one couldn't be proud, one could at least salvage one's dignity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sulannus and Shan]"Well...upstanding citisens of Sundaria with some skill at arms can always enlist as guards.  The pay is alright, and they would be serving your country," he says the last looking more at Shan than Sulannus, "Otherwise, caravans occasionally look for guards to help deter banditry, I guess.  Those are both legitimate ways to earn money based on skill at arms."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Sulannus nods, still embarrassed, but also grateful that the watchman didn't seem particularly put out or derisive in his advice.

"Our thanks. We'll return later for that information. Open paths and sunny days be with you."

She bobs her head again in a sort of bow, then says to Shan, "We should be getting back to the others."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

(OOC: Does anyone remember where they were going to meet?  The temple?)


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2006)

(OOC: I believe we did pick the temple, since it was the only place in town we all knew how to get to)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

*Sulannus and Shan reach the temple well before the others, who are still busy tumbling for quite some time.  Eventually, they all meet up together.*


----------



## Boddynock (May 25, 2006)

The slight figure of Kelloran strides into the temple and pauses, casting around until he spots Sulannus and Shan. When he does so, he makes his way towards them. Unfortunately, the trek across town, and the stiffening bruises he has received during his unfamiliar tumbling routine have soured his mood considerably.

"Well, that was a waste of time!" he says, not even bothering to greet the pair. "It's as I told you - even to meet with the information men takes money, money we didn't have, so we have spent the best part of the day tumbling in the streets to try and raise funds for our little venture and do you know how much we raised? Do you? The princely sum of 12 copper pieces. How lame is that! Ouch!" He grimaces, and rubs his hip, where he landed particularly heavily in one part of the performance. "Almost as lame as I'm going to be."

Suddenly he stops, grins ferociously at himself, and says, "Mind you, you should have seen that burgher's face when I flew over his head in a double somersault." At the thought, the boy's hunched shoulders drop, he takes a big breath, and he says, "Please tell me you had better luck than we did! Please!"

Grinning wildly now, he drops to his knees, raising his hand in importunity and begs, "Please, please tell me I don't have to be a tumbler again tomorrow!"

Then, suddenly conscious of his surroundings, and the stares of some of the temple-goers, he stands up, dusts off his breeks, and raises an eyebrow at the pair.


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

Blunt shrugs his shoulders ever so slightly as Kelloran complains.  "The Powers obviously enjoy setting us a challenge," is all he says even when suffering from his own wounds.  And then he simply waits for the knights to tell of their day.


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Grinning wildly now, he drops to his knees, raising his hand in importunity and begs, "Please, please tell me I don't have to be a tumbler again tomorrow!"
> 
> Then, suddenly conscious of his surroundings, and the stares of some of the temple-goers, he stands up, dusts off his breeks, and raises an eyebrow at the pair.




Titus' foul mood at the day's activities and pitiful reward seems to fall away as Kel resorts to his antics. Even as the boy becomes embarrassed by his surroundings, Titus completely disregards them to let out a hearty laugh. He pats the boy roughly on the back, then turns with a mischievous gleam in his eye to Sulannus and Shan, asking "Yes, how have your own ... respectable errands gone?"


----------



## Jolmo (May 26, 2006)

Shan tensely tells them of the results, hoping it won't be too badly received. "Well... They offered information; but no reward for helping."

He pauses a second before going on in more detail, "Apparently there have been several other kidnappings recently, although they couldn't say how they were connected. The lieutenant would collect the information they had gathered for us until tomorrow. He also said that he couldn't officially approve of us going after the mage, but that he would help us in the ways he could."

"I didn't give it much thought then, but he did mention the possibility of enlisting as guards. It may be that we could be assigned to investigating the kidnappings if we did. I don't know if they could accept all of us, but it may be worth it even if not."


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2006)

Blunt nods his shaved head silently in thought.  "Well, we need to generate some income some way.  If they would hire us as investigators, then so be it."


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

"No, you are mistaken," Sulannus injects. "They would not hire us. We would have to find someone to do so. And he did not provide any advice about where to go or what to do in order to find possible employers either."

She sighs. "I suppose if there is a guild hall for merchants, they might have information about who need guards."


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2006)

"Ahhhh," Blunt says as comprehension finally seeps in.  "I would not know where to start with such a thing.  But I would gladly join you."


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus gives Kel a conspiratorial half-grin, then crosses his arms as he speaks.

"This sounds like a fine, civilized, long-range plan, but it doesn't answer how we plan to get by for the immediate future. As, for example, where do we plan on sleeping tonight? A night exposed in an alley isn't likely to do our wounds much good. That assumes, too, we don't wind up inviting someone new to give us more of the same, whether it's thieves or a rough night guardsman."


----------



## Legildur (May 27, 2006)

Blunt shrugs.  "I don't know enough about this place to help make a decision.  I don't relish the thought of sleeping on the street, but I see little choice right now."


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Sulannus shrugs, helplessly.

"All I can think of is that if we can get employment, they may offer room and board for enlistees?" she hazards.

"I don't know what else to do except leave the city and camp outside. I'm sure we can find a guild in need of guards if we are diligent."

"Shall we start now? Before it's dark?"


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2006)

"I can see no reason why not," Blunt agrees.  "And it will keep us busy."


----------



## Boddynock (May 31, 2006)

Kel rolls his eyes. "Fine - off you go. Titus, maybe you and I should go and look in the alleyway again - see if we can find some clue to where that bastard took the woman."


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Kel rolls his eyes. "Fine - off you go. Titus, maybe you and I should go and look in the alleyway again - see if we can find some clue to where that bastard took the woman."




Titus nods to the shorter young man. "If there's negotiating to do, it's probably best a seedy-looker like me isn't around, all thing's told. I don't know that a mage leaves much of a trail, but if it's there, I'm probably the best for trying to track it. Should we split again and meet back here at sunset? By then, we'll either have a place to stay or we'll be looking for someplace to camp, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

Sulannus shrugs, and nods.

"As you wish then. Shan and I will seek out employment, and meet with you here in...another hour?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus shrugs, and nods.
> 
> "As you wish then. Shan and I will seek out employment, and meet with you here in...another hour?"




Titus returns the elf's efficient nod.

"Sounds like a plan. 

"Blunt, why don't you stick with Shan and Sulannus this time? Kel comes in handy for knowing the city, but it's probably best to have as few extra feet around to muddy the trail as possible."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 7, 2006)

Titus said:
			
		

> "Blunt, why don't you stick with Shan and Sulannus this time? Kel comes in handy for knowing the city, but it's probably best to have as few extra feet around to muddy the trail as possible."



"I see your point," agrees Blunt.  "Take care my friend.  I will go with Shan and Sulannus and see if anyone would employ us."


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

The scruffy young man nods to the companions and turns to Kel. "Lead the way, squirt." He follows Kel through town in the direction of the alley, leaving the others to seek employment.

[sblock=RA and Kel]Once the pair have moved well out of earshot, Titus says, "Did my best not to hamstring you this time. My guess is you finally want to put your 'steal from the rich and loathsome' scheme to work.

"We really _should_ check the alley, though. It's the only real lead we have until tomorrow, and maybe even then." here Titus' troublemaking smile spreads into place. "And ya know, if there's a man with money he don't deserve 'round here, I expect it's that rat who tossed you out on your ear, yeah? Maybe we kill two birds with one stone?"

Then the smile falls into a frown. "Other thing we need worry about: the others aren't nearly as naive as they're letting on, Kel. If we do wind up with some funds, we'd better have a heck of a good story for how we got them, or I expect Shan and Sulannus'll be marching us back at swordpoint to return it."[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2006)

(ping?   I hope we weren't waiting on me...)

Sulannus nods evenly and swishes back out onto the cobbled street, looking up and down the causeway before realizing that she has no idea which way would lead to a guild. Directions would have to be gathered.

She starts walking, keeping an eye out for a guard or watchman or similar official personage. When located, she comes up to him and asks, "Excuse me, can you direct us to the local guild of merchants?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

(OOC: Waiting on anyone, not you in particular   We can move on with your group now though )

[SBLOCK=S, S, & B]*They walk about for a while and eventually notice a guard.  When asked for directions, he sighs.*

"The Merchant Houses?  They're pretty much all in the capital.  You should be able to find business offices spread throughout the city, though, if you know what Merchant House you are looking for.  I don't know where they are off the top of my head though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=RA and Kel]As the little man seems to be stewing about whatever plan he has in the kettle, Titus shrugs and decides in the meanwhile to steer the duo to the alley where the woman was abducted, trying his best to avoid coming within sight of the front door of the Inn least Kel's antagonizing former employer show up. 

Once there, Titus moves carefully, eyes darting about the alley, ears perked up, sniffing the air (and on occasion something he's found on the ground), looking for both clues and a possible trail to mark.

[sblock=OOC]Track via Survival: +5 (+7 to track humans). Same values for his Spot and Listen if they apply. Search is only an untrained +1[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Titus and Kel]*At first, Titus can't seem to find a trail.  He's convinced that there is probably something here somewhere, though, and if he spends a few hours, perhaps he might find it--especially if he does so quickly before anything longer than a quick flash rainstorm occurs and washes it all away.*

(OOC: How many hours is Titus willing to spend searching?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=RA and Kel]OOC: The groups had originally agreed to meet back up in an hour, so I suppose that's all he can really afford at the moment, barring sending Kel back at the hour mark to bring the others to the alley. Since I should think their events will probably take longer than mine (since my hour effectively condenses to a single post), just let me know when they're about ready to meet back up, and hopefully Boddynock will be back by then to have Kel express an opinion on the matter[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Titus and Kel](OOC: Okey dokey.  Wow, an hour is really short.  Anyways, the clouds on the horizon indicate that at least another quick flash rain, and at worst a longer rain that will ruin the tracks completely, may be heading their way)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA & Titus]When Titus mentions the lack of time, Kelloran volunteers to meet up with the others at the appointed time and advise them that it's going to take longer than they initially thought. He'll then head back and hang around (trying to keep out of sight of the inn).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA, S, & S]







			
				Guard said:
			
		

> "The Merchant Houses?  They're pretty much all in the capital.  You should be able to find business offices spread throughout the city, though, if you know what Merchant House you are looking for.  I don't know where they are off the top of my head though."



"Can you tell us which of those houses is most likely to hire caravan guards?" Blunt asks, well, bluntly.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=B,S,& S]"Which are hiring guards?  Well, I couldn't say.  I don't much mind the affairs of the Merchant Houses excepting when there's a robbery or some other need for the town guard and such."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=RA & Titus]When Titus mentions the lack of time, Kelloran volunteers to meet up with the others at the appointed time and advise them that it's going to take longer than they initially thought. He'll then head back and hang around (trying to keep out of sight of the inn).[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=RA and Kel]Titus smiles with some uncharacteristic embarrassment when Kel offers to talk to the others.

"I know there's something here, I just can't quite pick it up exactly yet," he says. "Those clouds are worrying me, though. I don't find the trail soon, I don't think I'll find it at all. If the others are willing to come back this way, that might be best. Provided I do find something, then--healed or not--we'll need to follow up on it as fast as we can or risk losing it, I'm afraid."

_OOC: Since Kel's going back to tell / fetch the others, Titus will stay into a second hour, at least. Whether he keeps looking beyond that will largely depend on the response from the rest of the party and/or how fast those clouds move in._[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA & Titus]"OK, I'll head back soon. In the meantime, is there anything I can do to help?" _OOC: Assist in the search, perhaps?_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kel and Titus](OOC: Kel may be able to help if the DC is 20 or lower by making a DC 20 Search check to find the beginning of the trail.  However, that would require staying the full hour)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA & Titus]_(OOC: Kel may be able to help if the DC is 20 or lower by making a DC 20 Search check to find the beginning of the trail.  However, that would require staying the full hour)_

Kel will stay for the full hour and assist. Let the others wait!

Search +6[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kel and Titus]*With Kel's help and after an hour of searching, Titus is able to pick up the beginning of a trail, leading out of the alley heading east.  There are other tracks too, but this one seems promising based on the positioning in the battle and placing the battle's markings in context.*

(OOC: Onward?  Will Kel head back now or continue along?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2006)

"There's more than one?" Sulannus asks. "You people...you always make things so complicated. Very well. They aren't all in one area it seems, so...perhaps direct us to a guild responsible for...caravans? Or shipping?" 

She glances at Blunt and Shan, clearly inviting them to toss in.

"Maybe...a guild of very valuable things like jewels, that might require guards as part of their day to day business?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2006)

Blunt simply shrugs his shoulders at Sulannus' glance, clearly indicating that he has nothing worthwhile to add.


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=RA and Kel]Titus stands from examining the trail Kel's helped him find, looking first at the position of the sun, then worriedly at the oncoming clouds.

"Unless they've been waylaid, the others should be waiting by now," he says to Kelloran. "I need you to hurry back and get them here, but I'm not going to wait."

Titus moves to the end of the alley following the trail, then stops at the corner on his right.

"Start here," he says, pulling out his kukri. "Then check the far corner of any building on your right." The scruffy man uses his knife to scratch an arrow into the wall. 

"If I've turned, I'll leave one of these. If the arrow corners down, I turned left. If it corners up, I turned right. I have to move slower to properly follow the trail anyway, so if you move quick, you should catch up to me soon enough. 

"At least, I hope you catch up," he says with a humorless smile. "Otherwise, I'm probably tracking down my own grave marker, and I'm not keen on that."[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA & Titus]"OK. Down left, up right." He nods. "I'll be back with them as soon as I can. Watch yourself!"

Kelloran hurries off, excited by the prospect of making some progress for the first time in this long, weary day. He runs as fast as he can to the temple, ready to gather up the others and hasten back to the tracking ranger.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

[SBLOCK=SSB]"Ah, I'm not sure you understand.  These are not merchant guilds, although we do have craftsmen's guilds, these are merchant houses.  Unlike guilds, which specialise in one area, the merchant houses pursue all kinds of mercantile ventures, as far as I can tell.  The merchant families here are the nobility...in our land, a keen eye for profit can bring a commoner and her family great status, while the erstwhile rich gone decadent can fall to penury."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulannus stares blankly at the guard, finding this human mode of organization impossibly and meaninglessly complex. Finally she says, "Sir...if you, a man at arms, found yourself without work tomorrow and needing coin, what would YOU do in this city?"

Her cheeks flush a bit in humiliation at having to so obviously make their desperate straits known to a stranger...but time was short and getting shorter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=S,S,B]"Well, I'd probably sign up to be a city guard or a soldier in the king's army.  Barring that, if there weren't any caravan guard spots, I'd have to do manual labour.  There's really not all that much a man-at-arms is good for, just fighting.  If I was _really_ good and I knew all those fancy moves, which I don't, I might become one of those fencing masters and teach young snotty rich kids how to fight with a blade and look good doing it.  Now really, I must be on my way.  I'm not being paid for idle chatter."

*And with that, the guard continues on his way.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2006)

[sblock=S,S,RA]OOC: Could have sworn I'd already replied to this thread about this post!
BIC: "I wouldn't think that we'd be wanting to sign up for the city guard - unless it was for a special job and short term," says Blunt to the others as the guard departs.  "Otherwise we'll be spending the rest of our lives here. A caravan guard sounds more appealing, but takes us away from the city and the problem here.  Thoughts?"[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2006)

(psst...am I alone here?)

Sulannus opens her mouth...then reluctantly closes it again, realizing this guard has helped as much as he could, or was willing to. She looks to the other two with her and says, "Now what? I don't relish the idea of a long-term commitment to the guard. But his description of the guilds seemed monstrously complex. Does it make more sense to you two? You ARE human, after all."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=S,S,B]*The trio realises that they didn't allot even close to enough time before the meeting time, as they are going to need to head there soon or else they'll be late.*[/SBLOCK]

*Heading back to the meeting place, though, Kel is about an hour late anyway.  But he is running up to them as fast as he can!*

(OOC: Go for it Kel! )


----------



## Legildur (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=S,S,RA]Blunt shrugs his shoulders in reply.  "I am not familiar with these complex arrangements.  But yes, a long term commitment should be avoided."[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 7, 2006)

Kel races into the temple and searches hurriedly for the others. When he finds them, he rushes over and grabs the paladin by the arm. "Come on! Titus has found some tracks - but he's afraid that the storm that's coming may wash them out, so he's gone on ahead while I came back here."

The lad turns and starts to rush off again. "Hurry! I know how to find him again. We need to join him before he finds anything he can't handle."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=RA,S,S,K]Blunt looks up from his considerations of many things as Kel bursts in.  "I and thought we were late," he mutters to Sulannus and Shan.  His brow furrows as he sees that Kel is without his friend Titus.  Standing up, he is about to ask when Kel starts speaking.  Without saying a word, Blunt gathers his meagre possessions and sets off with Kel and the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Titus Alone]
*Titus has a few lucky streaks following the trail, as it twists and turns, trying to outrace the coming downpour, and he eventually leaves the slums and heads back towards the docks, just as they had done every day so far already, meandering towards the row of warehouses near the docks where they store cargo for shipping.*

*As he continues onwards, the rain starts pouring, but he tries to track despite the downpour.  Despite his tenacity, he can't keep up with the trail, so he seeks cover, cursing as the trail is further washed away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Kel races through the streets back to their starting point, but by the time he gets there, it starts Nonetheless, he continues onward, checking for kukri marks and leading everyone through a meandering path that Kel quickly recognises will soon lead them to the docks.  Sure enough, it does, and they spot Titus taking cover from the flash rain under an overhanging roof.*

*At the same time, Titus spots the group, and he gazes to the sky to see that the clouds are moving past.  Before they can even walk over to greet him, the summer storm dissipates as quickly as it appeared.*


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *At the same time, Titus spots the group, and he gazes to the sky to see that the clouds are moving past.  Before they can even walk over to greet him, the summer storm dissipates as quickly as it appeared.*




Titus kicks the wall as the storm passes. Drenched and seething, he turns to his companions.

"I had the trail, then this--" he waves angrily in the direction of the retreating storm clouds "--had to show up. I lost it, and I don't expect I'll be able to pick it back up after the washing out it's had.

"At least we've got an area narrowed down," he says, starting to calm a little. "Though those warehouses seem rather daunting just on their own."

Frowning as he looks to the docks, Titus says to the others, "I don't suppose my bad luck means you got the good batch and found us money and lodging?"


----------



## Legildur (Jul 8, 2006)

Blunt simply nods his head in seeming understanding at the ill-timed rains.  Although he is impressed at the ranger's tracking efforts to bring him this far.

"Sorry my friend," he says.  "No luck that I'm aware of in changing our circumstances."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2006)

Sulannus fumes prettily as she pulls her cloak's hood back.

"The guard was not at all helpful. If I was back at home, I would have..." she trails off into awkward silence, then starts over.

"At any rate...let's get back to this tracking business. You lost the trail near here, so one of these buildings..."

She looks around.

"I wish Nymi were here," the elf finally murmurs. "He'd know what to do for this..."


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus shrugs. 

"One of them, probably, though I'm not sure which one, nor how to approach..."

The corner of the ranger's mouth tics up in inspiration. "You know, we _are_ still unemployed. Seems the perfect pretense to approach each warehouse in turn. We ask about jobs, maybe get a sense of what's in them. Hells, maybe we'll even manage to _get_ jobs that'll afford us room and board out of the effort."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 11, 2006)

Blunt nods in silent acceptance of the idea.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2006)

Kel grins at the idea. "Oh yes, that's sweet! Well, what are we waiting for? Let's go." He heads towards the nearest warehouse, trying to look like good guard material.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: Wait--are they trying to sign on as warehouse _guards_ or as longshoremen who carry around the crates?)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2006)

*OOC:*



Um, either? Both? What do you folks think?


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2006)

*Ooc*

_OOC: I was thinking they'd just walk up and say "we're looking for work, what have you got?" and see what happened from there. Since they're going more to investigate, I figured the group would be vague in what they were looking for and / or express interest in whatever was available (guard or manual labor) with the intent of trying to get a look around._


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC - arr, what he said. Investigating first...asking for work is kind of a cover, though it is something we're interested in.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: Sure )

*A long row of warehouses and storage facilities stretches before them.  Thresk is a trading port as much as anything else, and it shows.  They decide to try a few warehouses nearest to where Titus lost the trail first.*

*They head to the first warehouse and look around until they find the caretaker.  He's a short man, affiliated with the shippers who use this warehouse for storage.*

"Looking for work?  Well, we just let the town guard handle the guarding--I think most folks do, and just lock the place down overnight.  As to longshoremen, well, they're always looking for more down at the docks.  That's where you'd sign up for that, though.  The warehouse owners hire out longshoremen from the guild, not specific people, y'know?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, guess I should ask what you guys are looking for while the talking is going on--you have a good chance to peek around and look things over in the warehouse)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

*OOC:*




Looking for any traces of someone held against their will - scuff marks; hairs the colour of the woman's which are caught in doorframes, etc; blood spots.
Looking for traces of exotic (summoned animals) - tracks, claw damage.
Getting an idea of the sorts of crates and containers that are in the warehouse, and where they might be going - any crates with airholes in them?
Any secret doors or trapdoors? Any trapped areas?
I don't know how much opportunity he'd have to look for any of this. He'll do whatever he can, while trying to stay unobtrusive.

Hide +7, Move Silently +7, Search +6, Spot +6.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*Kel isn't able to carefully peruse the warehouse without looking suspicious or being stopped, but he can certainly take a careful glance at what he can see from the front.  This warehouse, at least, does not show any of those signs that Kel can see from that glance, but most of these things would probably require a careful search.*


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

Blunt waits until the group has left the first warehouse.  "Most of these people probably lack discipline," he mentions without further explanation.  "I would be thinking that we need to find the warehouse where the caretaker is defensive or decidely unfriendly.  We don't have time to join the longshoreman's guild and wait to be hired.  I say that we just try each warehouse until something either comes up, or we run out of warehouses.  Anyone involved in this business likely associates themselves with people that we would not usually choose to associate ourselves with.  if you know what I mean."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*There are a vast number of warehouses on the docks, so they limit their search to the fifty warehouses nearest where the trail died off, for now.  Of those, most of them are locked up--they only open them to load, unload, prep for loading or unloading, or perform inspections.  Four others are open like the first, but none of them has a caretaker who seems suspicious, hostile, or guarded.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Anyone involved in this business likely associates themselves with people that we would not usually choose to associate ourselves with.  if you know what I mean."



Kelloran looks at Blunt thoughtfully, and raises one eyebrow.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "I would be thinking that we need to find the warehouse where the caretaker is defensive or decidely unfriendly.  We don't have time to join the longshoreman's guild and wait to be hired.  I say that we just try each warehouse until something either comes up, or we run out of warehouses."



"I agree. Some of these places will be a bit shady - it's the nature of the business. But anyone involved in kidnapping or human trafficking will be much more on edge than someone who's into a bit of smuggling or petty pilfering. And we've wasted enough time, so let's keep going!"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *There are a vast number of warehouses on the docks, so they limit their search to the fifty warehouses nearest where the trail died off, for now.  Of those, most of them are locked up--they only open them to load, unload, prep for loading or unloading, or perform inspections.  Four others are open like the first, but none of them has a caretaker who seems suspicious, hostile, or guarded.*



"Is it always like this? Adventuring, I mean. Short periods of intense activity and long stretches of boring nothingness?"

"OK, so who might know something about this mage? Maybe another magic user? I think there are some wizards around town ..."

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (Local) +7.

And RA, could Kel tell from the invisible mage's comments in the alley whether or not he was a foreigner? Did he have any sort of accent?[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

"By the way, did you folks find out anything about people disappearing? Was the watch helpful?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

(OOC: Oh and about local mages)

[SBLOCK=Knowledge Local DC 15--Kel gets a +5 circumstance bonus though]There is a mage who apparently lives among the slums and supposedly uses his magic to help the poor people have better lives.  He is simply called 'The Hedge Mage' by most.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

*OOC:*



Um, RA, are you handling the rolls for us? You were previously. Or do you want us to roll?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

(OOC: Sometimes I do it either way.  I usually roll though, but I've been known to put up SBLOCKs too with a DC to peek inside.  Go ahead and roll on Invisible Castle if you like.  If you'd prefer, I'll roll )


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Sometimes I do it either way.  I usually roll though, but I've been known to put up SBLOCKs too with a DC to peek inside.  Go ahead and roll on Invisible Castle if you like.  If you'd prefer, I'll roll )











*OOC:*



Nah, you do it. Let's stay consistent. Helps my tiny brain to cope!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

(OOC: You win!  You rolled a 4 for a total of 16   So go ahead and read it.  Oh, and by the by: I had to go all the way back to KoD hopefuls to find all your characters.  Could you guys repost them in NE?  The only one who posted was Legildur, and he posted a completely different character than Blunt  )


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Kelloran frowns, deep in thought, trying to remember any mention of mages by the customers at the Armpit. Then he looks up excitedly and says, "The Hedge Mage!"

"The Hedge Mage - he's a magic user who lives in the slums. He helps the people around there, does what he can to make their lives a little better. He might know something about a new mage in town - or he might be able to help us find out."

"Come on, let's go and find him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*By asking around and using Kel's knowledge of the slums, they eventually find directions to the Hedge Mage's home, though it is late in the day by then, after all their investigating and questioning. As they approach the home, they see that the door is standing open, even in the midst of the bad part of town.*


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Could you guys repost them in NE?  The only one who posted was Legildur, and he posted a completely different character than Blunt



LOL! Really?  I'll fix that when I can.  Must have confused it with another game.  That was weeks ago!!!  Any idea what the xp totals should be from the battle in the alley?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! Really?  I'll fix that when I can.  Must have confused it with another game.  That was weeks ago!!!  Any idea what the xp totals should be from the battle in the alley?



(OOC: Nope, lost in the crash   Based on the other group, if they have it right, it might be something between 100 and 150 )


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

150xps sounds familiar.  Should we include that on the sheets?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Uhhh...sure


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Nope, lost in the crash   Based on the other group, if they have it right, it might be something between 100 and 150 )











*OOC:*



RA, my character sheet shows XP as 175 plus whatever we got for defeating the summoned creatures. Could that be right? (I'm wondering what the extra XP could have been for.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

(OOC: Recovering lost posts )


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

As the party approaches the ramshackle building, Kelloran turns to Shan and raises an eyebrow. When the paladin nods, the lad moves forward and knocks on the door as it hangs ajar. Calling out, "Is anyone home?" he ducks under the low lintel and moves slowly into the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*He looks around the humble residence, which consists of only two rooms, an all-purpose front room for cooking, dining, and greeting guests, and a bedroom with a small desk and bookshelf to act as a study. Neither of these rooms is occupied.*

*The rooms do not look looted at all, despite the open door. In fact, searching a cabinet to the side of the back room reveals that it holds more than it should, and it holds several outfits and simple spell components, plus a simple wooden staff. Perhaps even those who would dare loot the home of a Wizard realise the folly of angering one who would be their benefactor.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Kelloran comes back out to the others and says, "He's not there. What do you think we should do - go in and wait, or see if we can find him around here somewhere? Personally, I'd like to sit down for a while!"

Although he doesn't want to admit it, Kel is fascinated to see how a _wizard_ lives. The thought of being able to shape the world through force of will and the application of one's mind is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

Blunt shrugs his shoulders.  "We wait," he says, in a tone indicating that he doesn't even see another option.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Going back into the house, Kelloran sits on the floor and prepares to wait for the Hedge Mage's return ... but he is too restless to stay there for long. Getting to his feet again, he wanders over and - without touching anything - examines the paraphernalia of the mage's profession. His eyes widen at the staff, as he wonders what arcane powers are hidden within it. He puzzles over those spell components he can see, trying to discern what earthly use they may be.

He turns to his companions and says, "So, does anybody know how mages do their stuff?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

"One of my brothers is a wizard," Sulannus says, entering after Kel and looking around.

"I'm even studying magic myself. I have this..." she produces from her pack a leatherbound book, unremarkable in appearance. "It's a spellbook. Very basic right now, of course...but it's a start."

A bit more uncertainly, she adds, "Are you sure he'll be back? It seems odd to leave the door open. Maybe he's been kidnapped too!"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "One of my brothers is a wizard," Sulannus says, entering after Kel and looking around.
> 
> "I'm even studying magic myself. I have this..." she produces from her pack a leatherbound book, unremarkable in appearance. "It's a spellbook. Very basic right now, of course...but it's a start."
> 
> A bit more uncertainly, she adds, "Are you sure he'll be back? It seems odd to leave the door open. Maybe he's been kidnapped too!"



"My guess? Locking the door wouldn't deter anyone in this area who wanted to get in. Leaving the door open indicates just how confident the Hedge Mage is."

"So, you're a wizard as well as a fighter? How does it work? And your spellbook? How do you ... make sense of all those symbols?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

Sulannus' cheeks color slightly and she says with exagerrated dignity, "I haven't...actually, as such...managed to cast a spell just yet. But I think I grasp the theory. It's just getting it in practice that's difficult."

"The symbols represent either thoughtforms or focusing components, and together make up what's called the spell formula. It's a sort of ritual, that when performed correctly places one's mind in a state where it can call upon the spell's effect."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus wanders around the building, observing more than searching, then comes to rest in the kitchen area. At Sulannus' suggestion that the wizard, too, has been kidnapped, Titus groans.

"Because, of course, we needed yet another complication to our little quest," he grumbles. Then, setting his shoulders, he stands straight.

"Okay, here's what I think," he announces to the group. "This hedge bloke's meant to help people, right? And we're people who need help: specifically, food and a roof over our heads."

The scruffy young man looks up to the ceiling, then lifts an eyebrow and tilts his head in the direction of the pantry.

"Before we go taking on any more, maybe we solve one problem? If we're making a meal when the wizard returns, why then we've prepared him a welcome home dinner. If he comes in the night, we've made sure his things go undisturbed and been here to immediately alert him about our magical enemy on his return.

"If he doesn't show by morning, then we know something's wrong for sure. We're also, not-incidentally, a little better rested and healed."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

Blunt nods as his friend speaks.  "I cannot fault your logic in our time of need," he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*They find that the larder turns out to hold some simple bread, some cheese, and water.  It isn't high quality, but it is good and not spoiled.*

*They make a simple meal for each of them and treat themselves.  By the time they are finished, the Hedge Mage still isn't back.*

(OOC: Going to wait and eventually rest here if necessary?  There isn't very much room.  Everyone can fit if you all squeeze onto the floor space, but it almost certainly won't fit you all if you give Sulannus her own room.  Still, the price is right! )


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus belches, smiling widely. 

"Not even here, and the Hedge Mage is helping already," he says, then curbs his humor. Instead, he looks around the place with a casual eye.

"Might be a tight fit for all of us, but if we post a watch--and we probably should--that might make for a smidge more elbow room."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure how a watch schedule might effect natural healing (which is still what we're largely relying on). SRD says  With a full night’s rest (8 hours of sleep or more). Can that be interrupted by an hour or so of sitting on watch (a fairly restful activity barring attack), or does any interruption negate the healing?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]You'll need to rest more than 8 hours in total with a watch, probably 9 if everyone but Sulannus each takes one hour and then she takes the rest, but yeah, it needn't be consecutive rest as long as it is full [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2006)

Sulannus agrees to take the lion's share of the watch, after she gets her four hours of trance in. She seems a bit uncomfortable at the thought of essentially 'squatting' in a wizard's house (and using his food to boot), but doesn't have any better ideas, so doesn't complain.


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 14, 2006)

Shan eats with the others after some hestitation. Afterwards he suggests, "maybe one of his neighbours would know where he has gone. It might be best to ask around before sleeping."

[sblock=OOC]Ooh, long since I posted, sorry about that. I just came back from a week abroad but I know I lapsed on posting for awhile before that as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2006)

Although worn out from lack of sleep and a busy day, Kel isn't wounded, and so will forgo an hour or two of sleep to sit with Sulannus, chatting quietly, asking questions about magic and spellcasting. He is fascinated by the process and demonstrates a sharp mind and a quick grasp of the concepts she describes to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: Cool--can I skip to the morning or do you want to go out into the slums and look for people to talk to tonight?)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cool--can I skip to the morning or do you want to go out into the slums and look for people to talk to tonight?)











*OOC:*



Let's just skip!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: Your wish is my command!)

*Sulannus quickly trances while the others take turns watching, and then she watches for the rest of the night, talking with Kel for a little while as he keeps himself awake.*

*The spacing is tight, and as they all spread out along the ground, Titus notices that his spot is particularly unsavoury because it is next to a mousehole in the wall with a dead mouse halfway in and out of the hole.*

*In the morning, the Hedge Mage has not yet arrived.*


----------



## Legildur (Jul 15, 2006)

"We perhaps should have searched for him last night," Blunt says, though thnkaful for a full rest and a little food.  "Now what?" he asks.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2006)

"Let's go find him."


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus awakes to the sight of the dead mouse, sitting up and wrinkling his nose. 

"Well, at least it's not an _undead_ mouse," he mutters, stretching.

"You're probably right, Blunt, but after that tracking disaster yesterday, I have to say I needed the break," he says loud enough to address the group. "I think Shan has the right of our next step, though: time to talk to the neighbors."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2006)

"Sobeit," Sulannus agrees. "Shall we close the door, or leave it as he left it?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 17, 2006)

"Let's leave it. And can you ... umm ... can you write something to say we've been here looking for him?"

Kelloran stammers and hesitates - suddenly embarassed that he cannot write ... or read.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

"Ah, good idea."

She looks around for some paper and some ink and a pen, and writes in an elegant elvish hand:

"To the one known as Hedge Mage,

We hope this missive finds you well. If you notice that your abode was dwelled in while you were gone, please understand that it was vital that we saw you, and had no other place to stay. Any expense incurred from our time there will be cheerfully reimbursed, of course.

A rogue mage of unknown identity has kidnapped a woman from the street, despite the efforts of my friends and I to prevent it. We hoped you might be willing, and able, to lend assistance in this matter, as the guard could not without more evidence."

May the light shine through the trees, and fall upon your path.
Sulannus."

She sets the letter down then on a chair, and drags it to the hall just in front of the door.

"There. A bit crude of phrase, but we are in a hurry, and hopefully he will not take it amiss."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

Blunt nods approvingly as he rests on his quarterstaff, ready to leave.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: So, you guys heading out to ask around among the nearby poor?)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Okay--I'll use Kel's Gather Info mod on this, since he's best at it)

*Asking around the locals, many of whom are bedraggled and gaunt, Kel is able to find no one who has seen the Hedge Mage for about a day, though the folks say it isn't too unusual for him to leave.  He doesn't always leave his door open, but when he does, nobody would take advantage of him.*

(OOC: Gathering any more info, or just that?)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Okay--I'll use Kel's Gather Info mod on this, since he's best at it)
> 
> *Asking around the locals, many of whom are bedraggled and gaunt, Kel is able to find no one who has seen the Hedge Mage for about a day, though the folks say it isn't too unusual for him to leave.  He doesn't always leave his door open, but when he does, nobody would take advantage of him.*
> 
> (OOC: Gathering any more info, or just that?)











*OOC:*



Yep, I'll go for any extra info I can get!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC:   You found all the info on that topic, unless you want to retry, of course.  I mean is there any other sort of info you want to ask about?  If so, tell me what area )


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2006)

*Ooc*

(OOC: We're still investigating the more general abductions, too. Might as well ask about that while we're wandering about: seen other wizards? Girls gone missing? that sort of thing. Then I think Sulannus and Shan have an appointment with the town guard for their list, yes?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Yes they do.  So are the people who are bad at Gather Info going to randomly tag along with Kel for this, or maybe go check on something else?)


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Titus will stick with Kel, at least, keep an eye out for trouble while the little guy does his digging.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, okay.  Too bad  )

*They continue asking around to see if anyone has seen any of the kidnappings, but the people around here haven't come across anything fitting the description, at least from the information Kel can gather before another brief rain shower heads in their direction.*


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus' expression darkens as he notices the storm clouds.

"Damnable rain," he grumbles, remembering the trouble it caused yesterday.

He shakes it off, though, and turns to Sulannus. 

"I think we may be at another dead end here. Did I hear you mention something about getting information from the town guard? Might as well head there before we're caught in the downpour."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

(OOC: I don't know if you're going to be mad at me for doing this, but I don't want you guys to have to keep getting frustrated, so I'll ask--are you sure Titus doesn't want to look for tracks before it rains?  If the Hedge Mage only left sometime yesterday as the people said, you should be able to just track him without too much trouble, since you have a Ranger)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

I reckon that's a great idea!


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 20, 2006)

"Hey, Titus, maybe you can track the Mage. After all, you were able to follow day-old tracks to the docks area, so why not?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry 'bout that. Since we were asking about the mage in the morning and they said he'd been gone a day, I figured he disappeared yesterday morning and his tracks would have been washed out with the same rainstorm that took out the other trail yesterday afternoon. I should probably get in the habit of checking either way, weather or no (this is my first time playing a Ranger)[/sblock]

Titus smiles sheepishly. "I should have thought of that, myself," he admits, moving back toward the wizard's home. "Let's hope I can beat the bloody rainstorm this time..."

[sblock=OOC]Survival +5, +7 if the mage or anyone with him is human[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, but keep in mind that the successful tracking happened one rainstorm because Titus is so awesome   It was only the several days plus the second rainstorm that totally ruined it.  In general, Titus can track as long as it hasn't rained for too many hours total (and the flash rain was decently short, if heavy enough to have me ad-hoc it counting for double hours) or become stale by too many days )

*Titus finds lots of human tracks going in and out of the building, but not counting their own, one trail is most recent.  He follows it, the storm moving in and threatening to break, as the clouds darken in the sky.  It leads out of the slums and towards the docks, heading for the warehouses.  Just as Titus has a stint of bad luck, cursing as he loses the trail, the rain begins to fall, and he has to look for cover again.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2006)

"All signs lead back to the warehouses," Sulannus murmurs, gazing at the buildings.

"But which? They all look the same! If only we had _cooshee_ to track them...no offense, Titus, you have done exceptionally well for a human. Still...there must be -something- setting our target apart. Strange sounds, perhaps, or smells. Maybe if we simply check each one out..."


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

A string of expletives rush forth from the ranger as he once again hides from the downpour.

"Well, if we know our mage was last seen aruond here, maybe Kel can find someone who saw him, give us a better idea of which of the warehouses he might be in?" he finally offers with a frustrated shrug.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the heads up on tracking. 

I'm assuming Kel can make a new Gather Info check if we're in a substantially different part of town. Let me know if I've got that wrong and I'll edit so Titus just suggests we go to the guard for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

*The docks are on the east of the city, and the warehouses with them.  In both cases that Titus followed the tracks, they were leading towards the warehouses, but the exact direction was not definite.  However, the first tracks were heading northeast (that's how the group cut it down to about fiftyish warehouses in the area), and this location is further north with the tracks heading southeast.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 20, 2006)

*OOC:*



Wait! My fevered brain is labouring to process spatial information. 

So it looks as if both sets of tracks are heading in the same direction? Ooh!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Yes.  You could probably cross the vectors and get a fairly good idea of the destination (narrowing it down to about 10 warehouses for sure))


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 21, 2006)

"Wait!"

Kelloran pauses, looking around, and nods his head decisively.

"The Hedge Mage is headed in the same direction as our invisible foe. Do you see? The trail that Titus followed for us yesterday headed over that way - the same way we're going now."

"Maybe it's coincidence, but if we assume that the Hedge Mage knows something about the disappearance, and is going to find the woman, then we can narrow down our search."

As he has been speaking, Kel has been moving quickly along the cobbled streets. He comes to an intersection and stops again.

"Look. That's where we were yesterday - over that way. This is where the two paths would cross. Surely it's worth checking out the warehouses in this area?"

"I'll try asking around - find out if anyone's seen the Hedge Mage today. If no-one has, well, we can always try yesterday's ploy of asking for work."

Kellloran, who has been caught up in the excitement of the chase, pauses again, looking worried this time. "What if it's the Hedge Mage who kidnapped the woman? What then?"

He looks to Shan for answers.

[sblock=OOC]Oops! I may previously have given the wrong Gather Information modifier. Kel only has a +3 (it's his Knowledge (Local) which is +7.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

*Titus can affirm that as far as he can tell, the tracks are identical to the ones from before.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2006)

"If it's the Hedge Mage who kidnapped the woman...then we will hold him accountable for his actions," Sulannus says, placing a hand on her quiver. "Maybe he hides behind a noble public image to conceal a darker inclination. That would explain his invisibility. He doesn't want to be recognized."


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "If it's the Hedge Mage who kidnapped the woman...then we will hold him accountable for his actions," Sulannus says, placing a hand on her quiver. "Maybe he hides behind a noble public image to conceal a darker inclination. That would explain his invisibility. He doesn't want to be recognized."




"Or he was carried by the same person who dragged off our girl," Titus offers. Then he shrugs. "Either way, someone needs to hurt, I think. Kel's plan works for me. Any objections?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: It's a good plan.  I'll point out that while chances are pretty low, Titus could hope for a lucky roll and try to reestablish the trail even after the second rain while Kel does this)


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 21, 2006)

"Indeed, we shouldn't assume it is him yet, though it certainly is a possibility. Hmn, I wonder what he'll think about the note we left if it is him." Shan thinks about it with a distant look before continuing. "Titus, do you think there would be recognisable tracks by the doors of the warehouse he's using? He'll have passed there more than once and the rain might have been blocked by the wall if we're lucky."

[sblock=OOC]Any difference in chance if looking by the doors to the likely warehouses specifically instead of picking it up in the street?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Chance would probably be about the same or a bit higher, but if you weren't in just the right spot and warehouse, it would be zero--at one hour per retry, it's a true gamble, but it's something to consider.  I'm not a gambling man, so I'd probably have him keep searching where I know the tracks must be)


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

"You take the people, Kel, I'll take the ground," Titus says. "Much as there is with all these cloudbursts, anyway" he adds, his expression darkening as he looks down to the muddy ground.

[sblock=OOC]What the heck. Titus is a stubborn cur, anyway, and not all that good with people when it comes down to it. Let him try picking up the trail again until the group's finished gathering intel, at least.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  Kel and friends--you let me know the group's approach to the warehouses, as there are about five.  Sulannus and Shan, checking for the guard's list?  I'll assume Titus keeps trying because it looks like he got a 20 on roll 12)

*Doggedly continuing beyond all reason for over half the day, Titus manages to pick up a faint and barely-indistinguishable trace, which he dusts with his finger, measures the depth and circumference indicated, and determines to be from the shoe of the person he's been tracking before.  Using this clue of direction, he sets his own shoes parallel and mimicks the target's stride, managing to find several more traces that eventually lead him to a single warehouse in particular.*

(OOC: Yeah Titus!  You are officially the first group to find the first warehouse, and you would not have succeeded without having wisely chosen Favoured Enemy: Human (or upping Wisdom by 4 points)--now the question is, do we want to wait and see if the others pick up something definitive, or just assume that we go with Titus?)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 22, 2006)

*OOC:*



Well, seeing as it takes Titus half a day to find the tracks again, Kel will certainly go ahead and do the asking around. (Kudos to Titus for finding the warehouse!  )

What do you think, folks? If Kel _gathers info_ on whether anybody has seen the HM, maybe Shan, Sulannus & Blunt could ask at the warehouses for work as guards or workers - and keep their eyes open for any anomalies.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2006)

*Ooc*

(OOC: Hooray Favored Enemy bonus!  

At the very least, Titus isn't planning to go into the warehouse alone. Once he's noted which warehouse it is, he'll see about finding the others before he acts on his findings. Shan and Sulannus went back into town to meet the guards, yes?  So I'd guess Kel (and Blunt?) are closest in terms of meeting back up. He'll start there. Depending on timing, S&S may already have returned with information of their own.)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 22, 2006)

Blunt decides to shadow Kel during his gathering of information.  But takes the lead from the young man who had saved their lives in that he stays out of any discussions Kel enters into.  But he is there as protection if need be.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2006)

Edit: Oops! Disregard this


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2006)

As Titus does his thing, Sulannus accompanies Shan to one of the guards and nods in recognition. 

"This will sound unusual, but have you personally seen or heard...or perhaps have heard rumors of from other guardsmen...anything unusual from the warehouses in that area there?" She points at the area they're reasonably sure the warehouse to be in, and twirls it to show it to be a general one.

"It could be...odd lights, or sounds. Chanting or colors that no lantern could make. I realize it sounds like a strange question, but at least one life could be at stake. Please try to remember."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

*Kel gathers information as best he can.  After several hours of questioning everyone who will hear him out and respond, he has not found anyone who has seen the Hedge Mage in this area, although it becomes clear to those to whom he speaks that Kel is looking for the Hedge Mage as if he expects to find him here.  Then again, Titus is still tracking, so Kel has time to try again.*

*Sulannus's enquiries receive even more funny looks and raised eyebrows, as well as definitive 'No's from everyone she asks.  'If I saw something like that, I'd be spooked that the warehouse was haunted and have already told everyone,' one person points out.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 24, 2006)

When Kel sees that he's not going to have any luck, he decides to go and find the ranger.

Taking care not to cross the ground Titus is searching, he says, "Hi, Titus. Have you found anything yet? Can I help?"

Then, noting Titus' scowling concentration, he adds, "Or should I just stay out of your way?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

(OOC: At this point, Titus won't have found it yet  )


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 24, 2006)

"We should head back to the guardpost and see if they've come up with something for us," Shan says after Sulannus has asked her questions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2006)

Sulannus, by now a bit sour from having people look at her funny, nods. "Very well." She pauses, then adds, "This time you do the talking."

(^_^)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=S&S]*As they reenter the guard post, a guard recognises them from before and brings them a sheet of paper with a list:*

These are the people who have gone missing that we know of.  There's probably more among the faceless poor.

Ander Kaillo, Merchant Noble
Leina, Priestess of Selune
Jhyrden Fair, Fencing Instructor
Lom Grannock, Veteran

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 25, 2006)

[sblock=S&RA]"I see. Thank you for the help. Do you have any other information on these people? Where they lived? What they look like? Or anything you have found out during your investigations?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=S&S]*The guard shrugs.*

"I don't know anything about what's on there, sir, this is just the list they've brought down from central."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> When Kel sees that he's not going to have any luck, he decides to go and find the ranger.
> 
> Taking care not to cross the ground Titus is searching, he says, "Hi, Titus. Have you found anything yet? Can I help?"
> 
> Then, noting Titus' scowling concentration, he adds, "Or should I just stay out of your way?"




"Probably best to stay back," Titus says distractedly. "I'm having a hellish time, and I'm trained for this kind of thing. You might accidentally rub out something without realizing it. But thanks for the offer, Kel."


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 26, 2006)

[sblock=S+RA]"Oh, is there anyone here who would know more? The lieutenant we spoke to last perhaps?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=S&S]"My guess would be that it would be easiest to ask around if you want those details.  That said, personal descriptions are not the kind of information central would have anyway--residence locations perhaps, but by the time we got them in, you'd have found out anyway on your own, without wasting our time."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 28, 2006)

[sblock=S+RA]"We will do that then, thank you."

When they've exited the guard post Shan comments to Sulannus, "maybe Kel knows about someone on the list."

(OOC: Heading back to the others unless Sul has another idea.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: Eventually, everyone meets up.  And in the dark of night, as mentioned before, Titus finds a warehouse to which the trail leads)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2006)

Sulannus nods hopefully at Shan, but stays quiet as they wind their way back and meet with the others.

"They gave us the list of other people who had disappeared recently. It's a fairly strange list...the people taken all seem from different walks of life, with different skills. If there's a pattern, I haven't seen it so far." 

"Have you had any luck?"

(oops...sorry about that. Jumped the gun a bit. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: As far as I know, Titus has yet to have informed the others as to his discovery except possibly Kel.  If he actually brought Shan or Sulannus, let me know, as Shan in particular has atrocious Move Silently and Hide mods in that armour )


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=OOC]Given how hard the tracking was, I think it safe to assume Titus did it alone while the others wandered about. He'd be afraid they'd accidentally obscure the trail, otherwise; thus his earlier comments to Kel[/sblock]



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Have you had any luck?"




Crossing his arms and cocking his head, Titus says, "Actually, I have. Rainstorm made a right mess of things, but I finally got the trail back. Now we're narrowed from ten warehouses to one, though how we want to go from here, I'm not sure." 

He looks up into the darkness. "We can try sneaking around now, but seems to me night guards are always jumpier and quicker to strike first that day guards. If we're trying to be nosey without giving away our motives, coming back in the day to try our 'got any work?' strategy might be the best. Maybe some of us play nice with a foreman while some of our sneakier members--" here he looks notably at Kel "--use the distraction to look around?"

His brows furrow as he shifts topics. "'Course, if we go that route, we're still out a place to stay tonight, 'less we want to try squatting the Hedge Mage's home again."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2006)

Blunt leans on his quarterstaff.  "I must say, my friend, that is some fine work to track through that."

"What do you think, Kel?" he asks of the young man, knowing that it would be he that would need bear any risks of infiltration.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2006)

"The difference between acting now and tomorrow may be the difference between life or death for one or more of the kidnap victims," Sulannus points out.

"If you're sure this is where the tracks lead, then we should act. And Corellon send that we're not already too late."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 31, 2006)

"Huh, I've spent my life sneaking around trying to avoid Zaltan's notice. There's no reason I shouldn't sneak into a warehouse to try and save somebody's life. Yep - I'll go! As soon as we work out how I can get inside."

Although the boy's face is pale, he looks determined. He starts examining the facade of the warehouse, looking for ways into the place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: The area is dark and Kel has neither Low-Light nor Darkvision (though Sulannus has Low-Light).  It's hard to see for him--does anyone have a torch or lantern to light?)


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: The area is dark and Kel has neither Low-Light nor Darkvision (though Sulannus has Low-Light).  It's hard to see for him--does anyone have a torch or lantern to light?)




Titus offers up a sunrod to the lad. "I suppose the other problem skulking at night is that you need a light source, which isn't so good for going unnoticed, yes?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2006)

Kelloran looks at the proffered sunrod and says, "Well, if I take that in there, I might just as well stand at the door and yell. That is, if there's anyone on guard in there. If not, I guess I could look around."

"I'll listen at the door for a while and if I don't hear anything, I'll go in - once I open the door. Keep an eye out for anybody coming this way, will you? Oh ... and if I yell ... come and get me!"

Tucking the sunrod into his belt, Kel moves to the door, keeping to the shadows, and listens intently for any sounds of movement or voices inside.

[sblock=OOC]Listen +6.

If he hears nothing, he'll search for traps (activating the sunrod if he needs its light to see by), disable any he finds, open the lock and sneak inside to look around.

Disable Device +5; Move Silently +7; Open Lock +7; Search +6[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

Sulannus watches Kel skulk off with some concern, and says, "I believe I will offer some cover. From a distance, of course."

She moves to where she can target the door, or anyone standing in the doorway with an arrow, and puts a shaft to string, waiting for Kel to either succeed, or need some help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Kel listens at the door and hears nothing.  Lighting the sunrod so he can see the lock and any possible traps, he first searches for traps on the door and finds none.  Then he tries at the lock, taking his time, but he can't manage to get it open.  It's a good lock.  So carrying the sunrod low and covering the back with his hand to dampen the light somewhat, he moves around the warehouse slowly, looking around.  Along the side, he sees faded and cracking paint, proving that this warehouse is fairly old and not too well-kept.  The name on the side is 'Sarlarin's Sundries', but the old cracking paint is peeling away at the front of the name, revealing another layer of paint beneath that has been painted over with the letters 'Lu' in high-quality glossy paint that is still good after all this time, though perhaps it is because it was covered up and protected from the weather.  In any case, the sides of the warehouse are rough stone, and there are occasional windows, though they are up along top, above the painted name.  There is no back door, as the warehouse butts up against another building with only a small alley in between.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Then he tries at the lock, taking his time, but he can't manage to get it open.  It's a good lock.*



[sblock=OOC]I presume that means he _took 20_ - hmm, it *is* a good lock. RA, I guess you would already have realized that he used his thieves' tools in the lockpicking exercise (they're on the character sheet but I forgot to mention them in the post.) Yeah, of course you would have! Oh well.

On another note: does the name "Sarlarin" mean anything to Kelloran? Or the "Lu" in glossy paint? Knowledge (local) +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kel]Sarlarin Kaillo is a merchant noble who lives in the capital.  His third son Ander controls his local interests here.  The letters Lu mean little.  There are other letters underneath too that spells out something longer.

As for the lock, yup, as per SRD, the DC on a 'Good Lock' is 30 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, RA. I've just realized that Kel couldn't have read that sign - he's currently illiterate. (Funnily enough, Zaltan didn't rate education as a high priority.) But if anybody else reads it, he's happy to pass on the information you've just given.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2006)

Kel comes back to others and says, "It's no good. I just can't pick the lock. And there's no other way in. I guess the only way of getting in there now is to break the lock - and that'll be noisy. Still, if that's the way you want to go, then perhaps one of our warriors would oblige?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: No other way in, eh?  Read the description post again 

~RA, who managed to hide the important details by that long useless section with the paint )


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

"Before we go breaking things," starts Blunt.  "Why don't we have a look down that alley running between the two buildings.  There's bound to be a service entrance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*They check the alley and fail to see a service entrance.  The only _door_ to the warehouse is the big door in front.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

Blunt scratches his chin at their lack of success.  He looks up and spies the high windows.

"What about those?" he asks in a whisper, gesturing towards the high windows.  He looks to see how easily it could be climbed (3 ranks) and whether the other building would be of assistance.  "I'm no sneak, but I could possibly climb up there," he adds.
[sblock=ooc]Climb +7[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Blunt's appraisal is that the Climb is _not_ easy (DC 25 for a rough brick wall), but he remembers his training and when he examines the alley, he realises that it is narrow enough that he could use the other building's wall to repel or brace between the two and make the climb fairly easily (-10 DC).  Once on the roof, he could drop a rope to the others, at which point the climb would be a piece of cake (DC 5).*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

"It'd be tough, but I might be able to do it," says Blunt.  "Then I could drop a rope down.  As long as someone was there to break my fall (ooc: how high is the climb?)," he adds with a smile.

If Kel instead offers to go, then Blunt will allow that, otherwise he will grab a rope, spit on his hands, and then see what he can do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: The warehouses here are quite tall, to allow for tall stacks of crates.  In this case, your warehouses is 60 feet tall)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

Blunt gulps as he reassesses the climb - and the potential fall.  "Maybe that wouldn't be such a smart idea after my recent injuries," he comments.  "Unless anyone can think of a way to break my fall?" (ooc: is there anything in the alleyway that could be used?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Not really anything to break his fall.  However, Climb +7 means that his chance of actually falling if he uses the two walls to lower the DC to 15 is very low.  He needs an 8 to climb up and a 3 or lower to fall (and he only falls on a 1 if anybody has a climber's kit.  Does he have Jump or Tumble just in case?  Also, a grappling hook could be another way to get the rope up)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt doesn't have a climber's kit nor grapple, but he certainly has Jump +8 and Tumble +7)  Closing his eyes for a moment, Blunt steels himself for a few moments.  He then opens his eyes once again and grabs the nearest length of suitable rope (more than 60ft).  He moves to the wall and braces himself and commences climbing, concentrating on the task and allowing the others to watch out for guards and the like.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: It looks like the only ropes people have are 50 feet.  You could just have the Rope hanging 10 feet up without a problem, though, since any fall of less than that is negligible or splice two 50s together with Use Rope)

*After figuring out about the rope, Blunt climbs upward, occasionally leaning back against the other wall or bouncing back and forth, repelling off the walls as he climbs upwards.  At first, he stumbles less than 10 feet up, but he tumbles and is unharmed.  After this, he heads up 22.5 feet, pauses for a moment, heads up a bit more to a total 30 feet, nearly loses his grip several times, heads up to 37.5 feet and nearly falls again, makes it nearly to the top and then slips and begins to fall, grabbing out and catching the top of the building just in the nick of time.  He pulls himself over the lip and onto the warehouse roof.*

(OOC: Wow, IC loves to give you 4, 5, and 6.  It hates you on an institutional level!)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

Blunt pauses for a few moments and let's his heart settle after the near fall.  He looks around the roof for a place to secure the rope (if we successfully tied two together) and tests it before he lowers the end down for the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: I can't be sure--only Titus and Kel are posted, so I only know for sure you guys have 50' of rope.  Even Blunt is not up because you posted a Whisper Gnome )


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt doesn't have rope.  I still haven't fixed the RG entry?  <sigh> My sig has a pointer to Blunt that works just fine.)  Realising that he needs every bit of rope to reach down, Blunt grabs the rope and braces himself, ready for the first person to climb it. (hoping that it's Kel)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Sulannus or Shan might have rope too--we'll see 

Oh RIGHT, the hopefuls thread.  Let me check that   It appears that at least in the hopefuls thread Sulannus has no items and Shan has only weapons and armour)


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

As the rope flops down, Titus positions himself below it, interlacing his fingers.

"Who's up first?" he whispers, hands set to give whoever it is a step up.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> As the rope flops down, Titus positions himself below it, interlacing his fingers.
> 
> "Who's up first?" he whispers, hands set to give whoever it is a step up.



"That'd be me," says Kel, handing the sunrod to Shan and taking a few steps back to get a run up. "It's like the tumbling, isn't it?" He then grins and adds, "Just don't drop me this time!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Titus gives Kel a step up and then the young man climbs up the rope to the roof with Blunt.*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

(doh! I thought I had the latest version of Su posted. My apologies. I'll go hunt down the thread and get her on there. But she doesn't have rope. )

(also...couldn't Blunt have Taken 10 and autosucceeded?)

Sulannus joins the others, keeping an eye out for trouble while they're vulnerable climbing.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

[sblock=ooc take 10]







> (also...couldn't Blunt have Taken 10 and autosucceeded?)



Unfortunately, no.  You can't take 10 or 20 where there is a consequence from failure.  In this case, the potential consequence was that Blunt would fall and spill his brains across the pavement.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: I was assuming he was trying to not be noticed by nearby guards and keeping an eye out when climbing up and such, which means it wasn't a calm carefree situation.  

Does anyone in the party have a total Climb bonus of -2 or worse after ACP?   I think Shan does, so he has to either remove his Chainmail or roll several times and fall on a 1)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

(you can't take 10 in combat, but I'm pretty sure you CAN take 10 even if there are consequences for failure. It's taking 20 that works that way. Taking 20 is like trying 20 times and eventually getting it right. Taking 10 is just saying that if you're not under immediate pressure, you can be assumed to get an average result.)

(no matter now, I guess )


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: actually, after rereading the skills section, I believe you are right.  Could have used 'take 10'.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: You can use take 10 with failure consequences, but only if you aren't under any pressure, like if you're trying to stay quiet and unobtrusive)


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 2, 2006)

While the others start climbing the rope, Shan starts taking off his armor, folds it and puts the resulting heavy lump into his backpack where it will at least not restrain his limbs, "I'm not sure I could climb with this on," he lets the others know.

[sblock=OOC]Character reposted. I didn't have a version with equipment so I rebought it as faithfully as I could remember. Climb was -2 with armor, 0 without. Also I looked up our HP and I believe this list is current after the last night's rest:

Shan: 10
Titus: 6
Sulannus: 6
Blunt: 4
Kel: 7
(one HP added as per OOC thread.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: That looks right for HP.  Too bad Paladins don't get Lay on Hands at level 1 

So, will Shan remove his armour so he can Climb without a problem?  Even with the armour, he has only a 10% chance of falling each check, but that's not entirely safe.  If Shan removes armour, then everyone can congregate on the rooftop)


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So, will Shan remove his armour so he can Climb without a problem?



Yes.

So, how easy is getting to the windows from the roof? Picking open a window from outside while hanging from a rope sounds like trouble unless one happens to be open.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Shan and the others all make it to the roof.*

*The windows are about five feet tall, and they are positioned about ten feet down from the rooftop.  None of them has been left open, and it isn't even clear that they can be easily opened, as they may be in place simply to let in natural light during the day.  There are two windows on each of the two sides and none on the front or rear of the warehouse.  They seem fragile enough to shatter, and the glass is running at the bottoms.  If anyone has a glass-cutter, they could try to cut a hole and remove the glass pane from the setting.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

Blunt pats his body in several places with both hands.  "No glass cutter," he says.  "Trying to give them up - they're bad for your health," he explains sheepishly.

"Kel, what if we lowered you on the rope down to the windows.  Do you think you could try and open a window without breaking it?" he suggests.


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 2, 2006)

Once on the roof, Shan seems to get an idea and starts looking intently downwards.
[sblock=OOC]Just realised that Detect Evil works through walls. Or, well: _The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it._ So, any auras to detect? What's the roof made of anyway? And would I know how far down it got blocked?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Shan](OOC: Nope, wouldn't know where it got blocked--you can only tell if you ping evil auras)

*Shan does not detect the presence of evil auras from up here.  If there are any aura-bearing objects in the warehouse, they either aren't in range or are behind a solid barrier thick enough to foil his detection.*

(OOC2: Now is probably a good time to talk about Detect-n-Kill.  While using Detect Evil to find this evil wizard guy and kill him is definitely a viable strategy, in general the fact that a random peasant detects as evil is not enough reason to disembowel him IMC.  Just a heads up!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Blunt pats his body in several places with both hands.  "No glass cutter," he says.  "Trying to give them up - they're bad for your health," he explains sheepishly.
> 
> "Kel, what if we lowered you on the rope down to the windows.  Do you think you could try and open a window without breaking it?" he suggests.




As Blunt waits for an answer, Titus pulls his sling off his belt and loads a bullet in it. 

"I think you had the right idea before, Sul'. Best to be ready if we're caught," he whispers to the elf. "My eyes aren't made to see much in this dark, but hopefully neither are whoever's running guard duty."

Titus moves closer to the edge of the roof that Kel may or may not wind up hanging from, then squats down to try to make himself less noticeable. While the others figure out how the group plans to enter, Titus sets his senses to trying to notice any adversaries before they notice him.

[sblock=OOC]Hide +4, Spot/Listen +5 (+7 vs. humans). I figure spot won't really be worth much unless someone's carrying their own light, but hopefully Titus' ears might pick up any approaching folks who aren't inclined to carry such a convenient beacon.  [/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2006)

Kel scratches his head and says, "If you tie the rope around my waist, and lower me down to the window, I can have a look and see if I can open it. Otherwise, if anybody has some paper and some water, I can wet it and press it on - it might keep the glass from falling if I break the window. What do you think?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2006)

"Good idea," agrees Blunt as he assists Kel with the rope to make double sure it is secure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Did we ascertain if anyone had use rope?  Because you didn't need it to just hold onto the rope and have people climb, but if you fail the check to knot Kel by five or more, it will seem secure and then fail after a bit (as per the Use Rope skill) which could be deadly )


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: That only seems to be for throwing a grappling hook according to the SRD, but if that's wrong isn't take 10 applicable this time? It's only DC 10 and we shouldn't be too stressed up here.)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Did we ascertain if anyone had use rope?  Because you didn't need it to just hold onto the rope and have people climb, but if you fail the check to knot Kel by five or more, it will seem secure and then fail after a bit (as per the Use Rope skill) which could be deadly )



Gee, thanks!  

Kel doesn't have any ranks in Use Rope.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Yep, take 10 is applicable   This would probably count as a 'special' knot since you want it to be tight enough to be safe while being loose enough not to strangle Kel, but you could do that with Aid Another)

*Tying Kel to the end of the rope, the group lowers him slowly to the window.  Kel determines that the window is basically just a pane in a frame, so it can't really be opened.  It's too high up for people to expect to be opening it easily anyway, really.*

(OOC: Did anyone actually have paper and water?  I don't remember seeing any paper)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: no Use Rope, no paper).  Blunt gets the signal from Kel and helps the others move him along to examine each window in turn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Wait, you're moving him to each window?  I don't really see why he would need to do that, but let me know if you are because it makes you more likely to be spotted and such )


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2006)

As the others naysay the idea, Blunt simply maintains hold on the rope and waits for Kel to act at the existing window. (OOC: thought it might be worth a look)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Well, you can certainly try   Also, if you guys don't have paper or a glass cutter, you may have to resort to something loud anyway...I've found that poor windows suffer a lot in RPGs--in my last FtF game the Executioner tried to cut the glass with an emerald she found because Emeralds have a Moh's Hardness of 8  )


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2006)

With a worried look at Blunt and Kel's circus act, Sulannus nods at Titus and puts an arrow back to nock. She kneels down and watches vigilantly, the lamps and lanterns of the city at night being brighter to her eyes.

(A mere +2 to spot, but possibly less of a darkness penalty )


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]RA, I don't suppose Kel can actually see anything inside the warehouse through the windows?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Did he bring the sunrod down with him?  If so, yes (though then he would be easier to spot hanging there).  Let me know )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: : poke : Did he bring the sunrod?)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, he brought it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  In that case--)

*By the light of the sunrod, Kel can see into the darkened interior of the warehouse.  It is stacked with rows and rows of crates, but there does not seem to be anything out of the ordinary from his vantage point at the window.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 7, 2006)

Kel wads up his cloak on the window in an attempt to muffle his break-in as much as possible, then uses his dagger hilt to break the glass pane.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Not going to try the old 'wet it, heat it up, then cool it down' approach to a clean break of the glass?  I was almost expecting that.  Okey dokey.)

*The old brittle glass shatters with a fairly-loud but somewhat muffled crack, pieces falling inwards and hitting the ground with a crash.  Kel hears the sounds of guards or _someone_ nearby shouting 'Hey, what's going on over there?'.  With the light source, he's a dead giveaway, and there's not much time til those voices get close enough to see what's going on!*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 7, 2006)

RA, a ruling please? I know that an everburning torch is cool but I assume that the alchemical process which causes the gold tip of a sunrod to glow also generates intense heat. Is this correct? (If that's so, then it wouldn't be feasible to try and hide the sunrod under his shirt.)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=ooc sunrods etc]Sunrod description is silent on this.  But the Everburning Torch is based on the Continual Flame spell and says the following: "The effect looks like a regular flame, but it *creates no heat* and doesn’t use oxygen."

The sunrod is an iron rod, so if the tip generated heat, the rod itself would become too hot to hold in a bare hand, and there is nothing in its description to that affect.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: I concur partially--it says it eventually becomes 'burned out', so it seems that the sunrod generates heat, but it doesn't list fire damage, unlike a torch, so I must assume that it is somewhat hot but not hot enough to burn by a touch alone.  It might eventually burn if he kept it inside his shirt for an extended period of time, though, just because the heat can't escape anymore smothered under there)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]RA, some more information, please?

Were the voices Kel heard inside the warehouse or outside?
How high were the stacks of crates and how far would it be to jump down onto them?
Is there any sort of ledge or walkway inside the window?
How wide is the warehouse?
Can Kel fit easily through the windowframe, or would he have to take his time to avoid jagged edges?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: The voices were out on the street and a few streets over--if they came from inside the warehouse, there would probably be some light in there to indicate it.

The stacks of crates go thirty feet high at the highest.  That means if he times a jump just right, he could leap onto one with minimal harm (1d6), although the fact that his allies tied the rope to him will make such an action more difficult (though he could get them to lower him slowly into the window or something).  

There is not a ledge or walkway inside the window.

The warehouse is about one hundred fifty feet wide.

Since the old brittle glass cracked easily and Kel is rather small, he can fit into the hole pretty easily.  There are jagged edges, but it is unlikely that he will be pierced by them.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Kel could try to use the Jump or Tumble skill (DC 15) in order to reduce the height of the fall/jump and the associated damage by 10ft.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: That's quite correct.  I had assumed he knew that already )


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 8, 2006)

Kel stiffens as he hears the voices coming closer. Then, whipping the sunrod inside his shirt and tucking it under his belt, he leans back and calls out softly, "Guards coming. See if you can break some windows on the warehouses in the next block to draw them off. Pull me up! And stay as low as you can."

Then he starts to climb back towards the roof.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 8, 2006)

Blunt heaves on the rope to pull Kel up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: Waiting to hear what, if anything, the others are doing about Kel's other request before resolving)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2006)

Staring down at Kel, it takes Sulannus a moment to realize what he's saying and why. _Of course...a diversion._ Still kneeling, she looks around, finally settling on the broad side of a warehouse a good block away. It was a bit dark and far, but she didn't need pinpoint accuracy. She just needed to hit glass.

An arrow speeds through the night with a soft whistle of air through feathers; whirring like a startled dove on a ballistic arc towards the warehouse windows.

(longbow +4 to hit, not sure of range or darkness mods, so I shan't roll unless you tell me. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*Sulannus shoots at a warehouse a block away, her elfsight allowing her to see her target fairly well.  She manages to shatter the window, loudly.*

"Hey what?  There, it came from over there," a guard calls out as there is the sound of several guards rushing to the warehouse where Sulannus had fired.

*Meanwhile, Kel is pulled up quickly to the rooftop, where he can hide.  The guards notice the arrow-shattered window and begin to investigate, missing the broken window on this warehouse, at least for now.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 8, 2006)

Kel keeps low and speaks softly to the others.

"Is there any way we can make it look as if that pane of glass is still unbroken? If so, I suggest we lie low until the guards have gone away again. If there isn't, a couple of us should climb down the rope into the warehouse and have a look around quickly."

"We really don't want to get into a fight with the guards - they're just doing their job, patrolling the area."

[sblock=Foreshadowed turn]If no-one can suggest a way to mask the damage, he'll climb down the rope and swing it inside, then climb down to the crates and jump across. With luck, he can reach some that aren't more than 20 feet high, and then climb down. Note: He is not prepared to risk serious injury (which in this case equates to 1d6) - particularly since everybody else is so far below par.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Aug 8, 2006)

Blunt guffaws quietly at Kel's suggestion to make the window appear unbroken.  "I think Sulannus' arrow has distracted them," whispers Blunt.  "If we wait a few minutes to be sure, then it'll probably be safe to try again."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 8, 2006)

Kel listens to the monk's comments, then shakes his head.

"Sorry, Blunt. I disagree. If they find that broken window and search the warehouse, then they're likely to realize that it was an arrow that broke it. With no explanation for where the arrow came from, they'll be searching the area carefully. And if they find this broken window, then they'll be on top of us."

"I still think we either have to hide our tracks or else get in and out quickly."

"Of course, if we'd thought about it sooner, we could have had someone on the ground to lead them a merry chase, breaking windows all the way to the docks. But never mind - at least we've got rid of them for a while."


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus turns to Sulannus with a smile. 

"Nice shot," he compliments her. "Wish I had your eyes for the night."

To Kel, he shrugs. "If I knew how to make things unbroken, I probably wouldn't be here now," he says enigmatically. "How big's the hole you made? Would I be able to fit my shoulders through it, or would we have to do more breaking?"

At the suggestion of leading the guards on a chase, the scruffy ranger smiles. "Well, we can try hitting a few other warehouses from the roof, though that might wind up pointing to us as in the center of it all. If we're lowering the rope anyway, some of us could drop down now, assuming the guards are still occupied."

He turns back to Sulannus, raising an eyebrow. "You up for a little roving mischief, milady?"


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 8, 2006)

"We really shouldn't destroy more property of innocents," Shan says seriously. "We should just get in there quickly. If we do find some of the victims or the wizard we can explain to the guards when they find us. If we do not... I guess we won't need to linger there for long then."

"If we could hang something behind the window, it might camouflage it a while longer. If you think that would help I have a bedroll we could use if there's a way to hang it."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

Kelloran says, "I agree with Shan. If we can't hide the window, then let's just get in and check it out. Now's the best time, while the guards are still distracted."

In response to Titus' question, Kel looks appraisingly at him, purses his lips, shakes his head and says, "Nope, I don't think you'd make it. Perhaps Sulannus and I should go in and look around. Maybe we'd be able to open the front door for you, then."

"We can't leave the rope hanging here - it'll be too obvious." And then he mutters to himself, "Besides, it's mine!"

"Blunt, you climbed up - do you think you could climb down again?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

Blunt groans quietly at the thought of both having to lower Kel again, and having to climb down.  Climbing down was more stressful than climbing up.  But he nods his head in agreement, knowing that they can't leave the rope there.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2006)

Sulannus nods, though seems a little worried. "I'm not particularly schooled in stealth," she warns, "though I'm not usually TOO loud."

She glances down at the broken window. "On the other hand, if anyone is in there, they may already know something is happening." The elf shrugs and slips her bow back in its case. "At any rate, I am ready whenever you all are."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

Kel nods decisively. "Right, then let's get going. You lot keep a lookout. If anyone comes, stamp on the roof and we'll lie low. If the guards do come snooping around, you'd better haul the rope back up. We'll whistle if we get the front door open."

"Sulannus, wait for me to go down and set up the rope. I'll climb down the inside wall a bit, then uncover the sunrod. Just as well, it's getting warm! When you see the glow, start to follow me down. Hopefully by then I will have made it to the stacked crates and can steady the rope for you to follow."

He moves cautiously to the edge, swings over the side and goes down hand over hand until he reaches the window, at which point he flips the rope through into the warehouse and climbs through himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

(OOC: Just making sure, but this time he's climbing instead of being tied and lowered?  I'll be at Gencon for a few days, so updates may not occur for a bit)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

*OOC:*



Yep, he needs to be able to jump across from the rope to the crates, so tying himself off will just get in the way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

(OOC: Okay.  No take 10, but Kel auto-succeeds, so not an issue)

*Kel climbs down and leaps to the stack of crates, stirring dust as he grabs the edge and nearly pulls the crate down with him but manages to scramble quickly to the top of the stack.  Fortunately, he is not injured by the jump.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

Lifting the sunrod high, and pulling the rope taut to ease things for Sulannus, Kelloran takes the opportunity to examine the warehouse interior more closely.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Lifting the sunrod high, and pulling the rope taut to ease things for Sulannus, Kelloran takes the opportunity to examine the warehouse interior more closely.



 (OOC: Wait, pulling the sunrod out up here, only ten feet below the window level?  That might alert the guards.  Admittedly it could help him scout the area below too.  Let me know, and I'll roll to see what happens either way )


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Wait, pulling the sunrod out up here, only ten feet below the window level?  That might alert the guards.  Admittedly it could help him scout the area below too.  Let me know, and I'll roll to see what happens either way )











*OOC:*



Do you mean he could see well enough without the sunrod's light to jump onto the stack of crates?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

(OOC: Yep.  He already knew where it was roughly from before and could guess based on the hazy shadows and the distance)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

*OOC:*



Hmm, well he arranged with Sulannus that she should wait until she saw the glow before climbing down the rope, so he'll take the sunrod out and wave it around a couple of times before putting it back under his cloak. Then, when she arrives, he'll set about finding a way down from the stacks, keeping the light as low as possible.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Kel nods decisively. "Right, then let's get going. You lot keep a lookout. If anyone comes, stamp on the roof and we'll lie low. If the guards do come snooping around, you'd better haul the rope back up. We'll whistle if we get the front door open."




Titus nods. "You got it, shorty," he whispers. His look takes in Sulannus, too as he adds, "Be careful, and don't be afraid to call for help or just run like a devil's after you, yeah? We're battered enough that there's no shame in it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

*Fortunately, the guards don't notice the glow coming from the window and Kel's signal, though everyone on the rooftop realises that it is telltale and painfully obvious, so the only thing saving them must have been that the guards weren't looking in that direction at the time.  When Sulannus arrives at the window, she is presented with the same difficulty of jumping across and down ten feet to reach the stack where Kel is perched.*

(OOC: Jumping for it Sul?)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 10, 2006)

*OOC:*



Actually, RA, I assumed that Kel was jumping across while holding the rope loosely. I did mention that Kel was holding the rope taut for Sulannus in  a previous post. Of course, if that's not feasible, then we'll just leave things as they are.

Presumably Kel can take an action to steady her landing, if she needs it?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2006)

Sulannus eyes the gap with obvious misgivings, but squares her shoulders and nods. "Right then."

She leans backwards a bit to give herself some momentum...then flings herself out into the void, aiming for where Kel awaits.

(Jump bonus +1...may Corellon have mercy on my soul )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, that's right--in that case, the rope stretches across such that Sulannus can try to shimmy across and slide down onto the crates and/or hold onto some folded object she slides down over the rope like a zipline )


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

(OOC - Ah! I revise action!)

Su examines the rope for a moment, and in a moment of inspiration, quickly undoes her leather belt and hikes her trousers higher on her hips, pressing her thighs together to help keep them up. She loops the belt around the rope and buckles it.

"Hold it steady!" she exhorts, then lets herself fall forward, trusting the belt and rope to hold as she slides down...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sulannus slides forward, holding onto the rope as her hand burns slightly from the strain.  Nonetheless she slides forward and lands gracefully on the crates nearly into Kel's arms, since there isn't much space to stand up here.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooooh!!  A love scene.... in each other's arms, in a dangerous situation, subdued lighting.... it's all there!


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, including the intense blush which suffuses Kel's face as he takes a (small) step backwards - once he's sure Sulannus is safe.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that they are both safely atop the crates, Kel uncovers the sunrod just a little, so that he can look around the warehouse. First order of the day is to find a safe, quiet way down from the top of these crates!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

*Kel takes out the sunrod, scanning the room, where he sees many stacks of crates neatly arranged.  Looking around, there are a few possibilities for getting down.  Among them are climbing down the crate stack (not an easy proposition), dropping a rote down the crate stack to climb down, or jumping to nearby stacks until he gets to a non-broken windowsill near a corner and climbing down there against both walls, possibly with the rope.*

*Meanwhile, those on top hear some of the guards stirring about, and one of them calling to another:*

"Did you just see a light in that warehouse window?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2006)

Sulannus freezes and bats her hands at the sunrod. "The light..." she hisses. "Put it away! Quickly!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Actually, Sulannus managed to miss the voices--technically Titus and Blunt are the ones who heard it )


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2006)

Blunt exclaims under his breath and tugs on the rope several times in an attempt to send some sort of warning signal.


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus hunkers down as he sees Blunt tug the rope, and squints in the dark to see if he can make out another window he might break to cause a second distraction.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

*Titus spots another window over on the other side of the street.*


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Titus spots another window over on the other side of the street.*




Titus hunkers down to keep covered, and gets as close to the other window as he can before letting loose with a sling bullet.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently and Hide +4

+3 attack, range 50ft. (damage? 1d4+2 if necessary)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

*Titus whirls his sling and fires a bullet at the window, deflecting off the frame with an audible crack but not shattering the window.*

"What was that?" one of the guards asks as they round the corner, shining their light around in such a way that even Sulannus and Kel are aware of their presence now and sheathe their light.

"Look down there, a sling bullet--I think someone is breaking windows with a slingshot to keep us running back and forth."

"Could be.  I'm going to go get backup.  You check out that light we saw."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2006)

"Spiderbites!" Sulannus curses under her breath. She nudges Kel. "We'll need someplace to hide...someplace good. That or a good explanation!"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 23, 2006)

"Oh, hell! Who would have thought it'd be so difficult just to help someone!"

Kelloran looks around feverishly, trying to gauge distances and times.

"There's no gallery here, so if we lay flat on top of these crates they might not see us. And if they don't see us, maybe they'll go away."

"Alternatively, if I can get down in time, maybe I could knock out whoever comes in and we could get away - that is, if there aren't too many of them. We'll have to hide the rope, whatever we do."

Kel grabs the rope and yanks on it, hoping that Blunt will get the idea and haul it up, out of sight.

He sighs deeply, "I wish this was just a bit simpler! I don't know what to do."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2006)

Blunt gets a signal and starts hauling.  Initially he stops as the rope obviously has no weight on it, but he quickly puts two and two together and hauls the rope out of sight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

*Blunt quickly hauls the rope up and out of the way as Kel and Sulannus lie flat and still, huddled together on the crate, barely daring to breathe.  The guard passes by and shines a light at the warehouse from outside but fails to spot the intruders.*

"Damn it, nothing here either," he mutters to himself as he looks at the broken window, "Just another broken window distraction.  The robber's got to be on the rooftops somewhere."

*He continues walking past, glancing about at the rooftops with a paranoid light in his eye.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 24, 2006)

"Come on, then - let's get down and have a look around. Quickly - and quietly!"

Not daring to use the sunrod again, Kelloran looks for a safe way down. "Damn, it's dark. Sulannus, what can you see?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2006)

*Titus Farrab*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Blunt quickly hauls the rope up and out of the way as Kel and Sulannus lie flat and still, huddled together on the crate, barely daring to breathe.  The guard passes by and shines a light at the warehouse from outside but fails to spot the intruders.*
> 
> "Damn it, nothing here either," he mutters to himself as he looks at the broken window, "Just another broken window distraction.  The robber's got to be on the rooftops somewhere."
> 
> *He continues walking past, glancing about at the rooftops with a paranoid light in his eye.*




Titus keeps himself hidden as well as possible, waiting until he can no longer hear any sound of footsteps before he dares move, and even then keeping himself concealed as he looks for the reinforcements he heard one guard say he was going for.

[sblock=OOC]How far is it between rooftops? I seem to recall Blunt was able to brace himself between walls as he climbed, but I may have misinterpreted that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: It is very close to the next roof.  It should be a piece of cake to hop it)

(OOC 2: Sulannus sees the possibilities I mentioned earlier for heading down--mainly involving navigating the stacks and walls using rope and climbing)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2006)

Sulannus blinks rapidly for a moment, acclimating her eyes to the sudden gloom. Even to elf eyes, the warehouse is dark, with only starlight leaking in through the windows above. Even so, she can make out the silhouettes of the crates, organized neatly in stacks around them. And there is the dull grey expanse of the wall... She purses her lips and whispers to Kel,

"We could try to climb down the crates straight to the floor, but it wouldn't be easy, especially if we have to be quiet and can't use light. It would be easier if we could fix a rope up here, and use it to help get down the side. The only other way I can see is that there's a corner not too far off. We could try to jump from stack to stack to the corner...then we could use the walls to brace against as we climb down."

She pauses, then asks, "Do you have any rope?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 26, 2006)

"Rope? Um - that's my rope that Blunt just pulled up. I suppose we'd better try for the corner." Kel moves off to do just that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: Jumping in the dark is a tad dangerous of a proposition for Kel, and slightly less so for Sulannus, who can make out the locations of the different crate stacks, might have an easier time guiding, though her jumping skill is not excellent)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

"The problem with jumping," Sulannus whispers, "is that since you can't see, I'll have to guide you verbally. And with the guards so close, I'd have to be very quiet. It might be safer if one of us lowers the other down as far as we can, and then we climb the rest of the way down. A rope would make it easier, but these are crates. They have crevices and toeholds. We'll just have to take it slow and careful."


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It is very close to the next roof.  It should be a piece of cake to hop it)
> 
> (OOC 2: Sulannus sees the possibilities I mentioned earlier for heading down--mainly involving navigating the stacks and walls using rope and climbing)




When he can no longer see or hear guards, Titus whispers to Blunt "They might be up here next. Might do for us to find another rooftop and a different way down, yeah?" He jerks his thumb in the direction of the nearest roof.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 30, 2006)

"Slow and careful it is, then. Do you want to go first, or shall I?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: Sul, got an answer for Kel?)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2006)

(*boggles* Man, I must have had a rougher week than I thought. I coulda sworn I posted here.... Sorry all!)

Sulannus considers for a moment, then whispers, "You're probably better at climbing around than I am, maybe I'd better go first. Just hold onto my hands and lower me down as far as you can. Then I'll try to climb the rest of the way. Then for you, climb first, and I'll grab onto you the moment I can."

She pauses, then starts unlacing her metal-studded leather jerkin. "Help me with this. Drop it after me...the climb will be easier without it."

(OOC - Climb skill is +3, ACP is -1 in studded leather. Since it only takes a minute to take off or put on, I suppose it's probably worth it. Heck, 30 seconds if Kel helps  Speaking of helping, can Kel Aid Another? If he does, my check turns into +5...and I may be able to take 10 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: What's Sul's climb again?  Shall she remove her armour to lower the ACP?)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2006)

(*nudge* my bad...I edited my post instead of replying...forgetting of course that that doesn't bump the thread. Nnngh. Shoot me now please.  :\ )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

(OOC: D'oh!)

*After removing her armour, Sulannus manages to climb down fifteen feet without a problem, but then her hand slips and she almost falls.  Steadying herself, she moves down fifteen more, but then slips and has to push off, hitting the ground and bending her knees to brace for the impact.  Fortunately, at this point, the fall is short enough that her last-minute jump saves her from taking any serious damage.*

(OOC: On the ground with no damage )


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 22, 2006)

"Sulannus, are you all right? Can you guide me down?" Kelloran's hoarse whisper is pitched to reach the floor (he hopes).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2006)

There's a pause as Sulannus looks around, surveying her location...then looks up and stage-whispers back up, "I've reached the bottom. The climb isn't easy, but if you jump at the end, it's not too bad."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 22, 2006)

"Here comes your armour." Kel drops it over the edge.

"OK, here goes," he mutters to himself. He sits on the edge of the crates, turns and lowers himself very carefully over the edge. Feeling for cracks and edges, he makes his way cautiously downward, praying that he won't slip and go crashing to his death. _"How do I get myself in these situations?"_ he thinks, then gives his full attention to the descent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Kel nearly does slip and crash to his death almost immediately.  However, he recovers and barely climbs down fifteen feet before slipping and legitimately falls.  Fortunately, he manages to roll with the fall and only suffers minor damage.*

(OOC: Kel takes 1 Damage from falling)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2006)

Sulannus emits an almost comical 'eep' of dismay and offers a hand to help Kel to his feet.

"Are you all right?" she whispers.  "That was a nasty fall."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2006)

"Ow! Thank you. Yeah, I'm all right." Kel is embarassed to have fallen in front of the elven maiden.

"Come on - let's have a look around."

Pulling out the sunrod, and covering it with a fold of cloth so that only a subdued glow shows through, he quietly (belatedly) begins to search the warehouse for any clues. As an afterthought, he also draws his dagger.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently +7, Search +6.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Every square once?  That'll be a few minutes, though less than a half hour.  Take 20 on all?  That'll be hours to do)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]We haven't got hours. I assume those guards are going to be making regular checks from now on. So, I'll have to trust to the dice. Check every square once.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Alright--you guys have someone with Track, right?  May want to send him down just in case )

*Kel manages to check the entire warehouse quickly and quietly without making noise, but he doesn't find anything suspicious this time around.*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Alright--you guys have someone with Track, right?  May want to send him down just in case )



OOC: That'd be Blunt's good mate, Titus.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Is there any way to get outside without climbing up to the window again?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Alright--you guys have someone with Track, right?  May want to send him down just in case )




(OOC: I'd be willing to send Titus in, except it's a bit difficult to find an IC reason for it. He's on the roof with Blunt, and given what he's heard from the guards, he was trying to talk Blunt into moving to a different rooftop in order to get out of the area. AFAIK, there's also no current way for Sul and Kel to signal that they'd want/need the ranger inside.

In other words, I've got no clue how to play this. :\  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: That is indeed a good point.  One idea is that it may be safer inside from the guards than on the rooftop, and so he'll try to get everyone inside?  I'm going to strongly suggest finding an IC reason to do that if at all possible.  If not, that's cool too, but let's assume Kel finds a secret passage in the back wall that leads to a crypt full of undead--you're going to want to be there, right?  If Kel and Sul are injured and alone, we can metagame-wise expect them to perish badly .  The important thing is finding a good IC reason though )


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus looks around, frowning, then shakes his head. 

"You know, enough with the running," he whispers, shrugging his backpack off. "I never was good at it. Fact is, Kel and Sul either have to find a way out of that warehouse that gets them out the ground floor, or they're trapped. The peanut's done good by us, and if the elf's a little proper, it's probably in her blood. I say we stick this out together."

The ranger glances around for signs of the guards, and if he sees none, he works off his chain shirt and stuffs it in his backpack, saying "This won't do me any good if I fall, anyway. Can you see anywhere we can tie off the rope, Blunt?"

Titus pulls an unlit sunrod out of the bag, sliding it into a large cloak pocket for easy access, then hefts the backpack onto his shoulders again, ready for the descent.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the advice, RA. I think this works (and Titus is Chaotic, so it's in his nature to act capriciously every so often, anyway).

Titus is taking the minute to remove his armor to bump his Climb, Jump, and Balance back up to +2 (possibly coincidentally, his Hide and Move Silently bump up to +6, as well). Once that's done, he'll climb the rope down to the window and proceed from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

*Titus manages to climb the rope down the wall into the window and onto the top of a stack of crates.  However, since there is no rope to use to climb down the crates, it may be a bit dangerous to do so.  It seems that Kel and Sulannus did this, and they are on the floor of the warehouse searching and seemingly more-or-less fine, but they may have just been lucky.*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 28, 2006)

Blunt searches for a way to tie of the rope and then does so (take 20).


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> let's assume Kel finds a secret passage in the back wall that leads to a crypt full of undead



Damn! I forgot my holy water. 

Um ... does anyone know where Shan is?


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Titus manages to climb the rope down the wall into the window and onto the top of a stack of crates.  However, since there is no rope to use to climb down the crates, it may be a bit dangerous to do so.  It seems that Kel and Sulannus did this, and they are on the floor of the warehouse searching and seemingly more-or-less fine, but they may have just been lucky.*




"Spent my whole life training to take on invading hordes of undead," Titus grumbles as he surveys the boxes. "I'm gonna be mighty upset if I wind up taken out by a bloody stack of boxes."

He takes a moment to see if Sul and Kel notice him and come to play catch, since he doesn't want to make the noise it might take to call their attention to him. If they don't notice after a few moments, he squares his shoulders, takes a deep breath, and tries to carefully descend without cracking his skull open.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Sul's keen eleven eyes spot Titus, and she can come to help catch him if he's having trouble.  And what trouble he is having!  After 18 seconds of fidgeting without being able to descend at all, nearly slipping and falling each time, he manages to descend 15 feet and then just plain loses his grip, managing to barely push off for a short jump that helps shorten the fall before very-luckily being caught by Sulannus, who isn't exactly strong enough to hold him up and winds up falling backwards to the ground under his weight, winding up uninjured but very awkwardly positioned on top of her, staring into her eyes and all in disarray like two lovers who have been rolling in the haystack.  The crates also creak as if in danger of falling after that violent display, but they remain stable.  Still, too much force might knock over any of these stacks.*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2006)

"Wow! Are you all right?" Kelloran offers a hand to help up, first Titus, then Sulannus.

"Glad you could drop in." He snickers, then breaks into a fit of (quiet) hysterical laughter. It's clear that the stress has been getting to young Kel.

[sblock=OOC]Bloody hell! The filter won't let me write 's n i g g e r s' - a perfectly reasonable and very expressive word (and far better than 'snorts'). Hmm, that's a racial slur we never hear here in Australia - except on American movies.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Try the alternative that means exactly the same thing: 'snickers'.

But yeah, in the US, political-correctness is rampant.  A few years back, a man was fired for using the completely-innocent word niggardly (meaning stingy) because the idiots who complained didn't know the word and so thought he was saying something else)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: So who is still on the roof?  If Blunt is the only one up there, and he has tied the rope off, then he'll also make his way into the warehouse.)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Try the alternative that means exactly the same thing: 'snickers' )











*OOC:*



Thank you.

'Snickers' isn't really a part of my ideolect (except as a chocolate bar) but it'll fit the bill nicely. Actually, I remember having this problem about 6 months ago, and deciding on 'snickers' as a workaround - although at that time I didn't realize that the filter was picking up a possible racial slur (it was at the same time as the April Fools filter phenomenon - got to love that alliteration  ).

'Nock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt and Shan.  Haven't seen any posts from Shan in a while though)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC: So who is still on the roof?  If Blunt is the only one up there, and he has tied the rope off, then he'll also make his way into the warehouse.)











*OOC:*



Like I said before, has anyone seen Shan?


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Wow! Are you all right?" Kelloran offers a hand to help up, first Titus, then Sulannus.
> 
> "Glad you could drop in." He snorts, then breaks into a fit of (quiet) hysterical laughter. It's clear that the stress has been getting to young Kel.




Titus gets to his feet, shrugging his shoulders in an awkward attempt at nonchalance.

"I'm fine. I'm made pretty strong."

He reaches down to offer Sulannus a hand as he whispers to her, "You, too, Lady. You're tougher than you look. Thanks for the assistance."

Once Sul is to her feet, Titus gazes around the room. The guards were talking about folk on the roof. We thought it best we got off of ours. You  two find anything yet?"

[sblock=OOC]Since you mentioned Track, RA, Titus' Survival is +5 (+7 vs. humans), as are his Spot and Listen if it comes down to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

Her pale cheeks burning with scarlet tinge, Sulannus tilts her head graciously and dusts herself off. "You're quite welcome, Titus. And yes...lets get started checking this place out, before the guards get more inquisitive than they already are."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Titus finds tracks leading from one random spot on the floor (with no apparent tracks coming before them) over to a particular stack of crates.*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2006)

Deciding that they best vacate before the guards return, Blunt whispers to Shan.  "Comeon.  let's join them."  He then ties off the rope and lowers himself through the window.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Blunt and Shan manage to get into the window and are then tasked with the unenviable task that has not been successfully completed by any that came before them--climbing down the stack of unstable crates.  It isn't that it is incredibly difficult, but just that a slip-up could easily result in a fall.*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2006)

"Hey, maybe we can rearrange some of these crates to make it a little easier for us to climb up and down them!"

Kel encourages Sul to come and help him drag the odd crate or three to make a sort of staircase - at least, the beginnings of one.


----------



## Jolmo (Sep 29, 2006)

"I guess we'd better," Shan sighs, obviously in some distress of having the guards after him.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I'm still here, it just took me a while to get back into it after the long break.

Wasn't the problem before that the rope had been pulled up again? Assuming we could get the rope tied to the roof and hanging in through the window we may be able to climb down it on the inside of the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2006)

Blunt is about to start making his way down the crates when he sees the ever resourceful Kel motion to stop and begin to start building a staircase of sorts.  Then he makes his way down.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus frowns as he examines the floor, turning when Kel suggests moving boxes around.

"So long as we don't bring any of these other stacks down," he says to the small inn boy. He moves close to Sulannus as he goes to help, whispering even more softly, "I don't know how, but there are tracks leading from nowhere over to that stack over there--" [OOC: I'm assuming he could verbally describe where the stack is--third from the left, etc.--without having to point?]. "I know I already owe you one, but I'd owe you another if you saw fit to keep that bow of yours ready and keep an eye on that particular stack?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

Sulannus, having already moved to start helping Kel, gives Titus a concerned look, and nods. She pulls her bow from its case over her shoulder and puts an arrow to nock. And while it could easily be a coincidence, the posture she takes as she covers the two messing with the crates just happens to point her bow towards the crates Titus warned her of.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

As Kel and Titus drag the crates fairly loudly (but hopefully not too loudly) across the floor, but before there are nearly enough to make any kind of staircase, there is a sudden sound of trotting, as an evil fiendish-looking boar charges at Sulannus, the only one with a weapon drawn.  It tears a wicked gash in her side.  Dropping the crates, the group can hear chanting continue, as another dark animal is likely being summoned as well.* 

(OOC: 18 + 6 = 24, Hit.
Sul takes 7 Damage)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

Wondering how the mage had managed to create a boar without incanting, Sulannus nevertheless acts fast. She steps away from the boar to clear some distance from its tusks and calls, "Ignore the pig! Get the mage before he can swarm us with his foul creatures!"

With that, she aims at the spot the chanting seems to be coming from, and with a quick mental prayer, sends an arrow at what she hopes is his heart!

(Bleh. We need a mage or a cleric or something.   Anyway, aiming by sound (listen check), and hoping to beat the miss chance if I pick the right square.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: The chance of picking the right square is minimal--it seems to be coming from up somewhere on one of the nearby stacks of crates.  It is far enough away to make it virtually impossible to tell where he is down to the exact square, so shooting would be nearly blind (~10% chance at best to pick the right square + 50% miss chance + ?% chance to beat his AC == unlikely prospect, though you could try something more creative than random shooting to mess with him if you can think of it ).  As to why you didn't hear the chanting--loud crate-moving is the answer there.  Anyways, if you survive this, you are likely to get a cleric )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

(and if we don't? )

Revising action:

Sulannus half-spins, pressing a fist against the gash in her side. She gives the boar a dark look, but doesn't attack it. That was the mistake they made last time.

"He's on the crates," the elf calls to the others. "Knock them over! Interrupt his casting!"

As good as her word, she skips away from the boar and runs to the stack she thinks the chanting is emanating from, ramming it with her shoulder in an effort to destabilize the pile.

(Boar gets an AoO on her. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Knocking down the crates is a Strength check, DC 15 for a standard action shove and DC 10 for a full-round (either of pushing incessantly or charging at it with great force))

*Fortunately for Sulannus, the boar misses her as she charges past it into the stacks of crates.  Unfortunately, though they tip and creak a bit, they do not fall.*

(OOC: Boar's AoO 1 + 6 = 7, Not a Fumble.

Sul's Str Check 8 + 1 = 9 (Fails by 1))


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Where was Blunt as all this was happening?  Maybe he can intervene?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm, intervene?  Blunt is still up top with Shan on the stack by the window.  Unless he has a ranged weapon, he probably won't be able to contribute unless he climbs down and risks the fall.)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm, intervene?  Blunt is still up top with Shan on the stack by the window.  Unless he has a ranged weapon, he probably won't be able to contribute unless he climbs down and risks the fall.)



(OOC: I've posted a couple of times that Blunt would make his way down.  But he also has shuriken, a bolas and a sling.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: You posted that he made his way down after Kel built the 'stairs'.  However, the attack occurred before the stairs were done   He can attack the boar, if he likes, or guess a random spot and try to maybe hit the summoner)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

"Help. Not more animals. OK - Chaaaarge!"

[sblock=OOC]Kel will race to help Sul push over the stack of crates, avoiding the boar if at all possible. We need to do this quickly, folks, since nobody's on maximum hp!

Tumble +7[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Kel charges forward and slams into the crates, a push that is not strong enough on its own, but combined with Sulannus's attempt, it manages to topple the stack.  Unfortunately, it does so on top of Kel and Sul, rather than falling in the other direction.  Of course, this also means it falls on the boar.  Sulannus is knocked on the side of the head by a crate and falls unconscious underneath the fallen pile.  The boar is trapped in the crates, while Kel manages to evade the worst of the falling objects and comes out on top.  As to the summoner, his magic is interrupted, and he is stuck somewhere underneath the stack, though he is still invisible.*

(OOC: Kel's Push 7 + 1 = 8 (+2 ) = 10.

Kel makes his Reflex Save, 2 Damage.

Sul takes 6 Damage and falls unconscious under the crates.
Boar takes 7 Damage and is trapped under the crates.
Summoner takes 4 Damage and is trapped under the crates)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 30, 2006)

Blunt makes his way down, whatever way he feels is most appropriate.  Concern for his colleagues utmost on his face, and determination to deal with the summoner - once uncovered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Jumping is almost certain to knock him out.  Climbing has a fair chance of no progress being made and/or falling, plus it will take several rounds.  Any preferences?  )


----------



## Legildur (Sep 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Jumping is almost certain to knock him out.  Climbing has a fair chance of no progress being made and/or falling, plus it will take several rounds.  Any preferences?  )



<sigh> Blunt realising that he can't readily join the melee in time to make a difference, instead takes out his sling (move action) and loads it (move action).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey--that leaves Titus and Shan)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Unless something better presents itself - the boar threatens to break free, or he is in a position to free Sulannus and offer first aid (probably better left to Shan) - Kelloran is extremely motivated to find the summoner and stick pointy objects into him. Specifically, a dagger: attack +1, damage 1d4+1 + 1d6 sneak attack[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC:  Sounds good--problem is that he's invisible and under crates--until he starts casting again, he should be almost impossible to find, though when he does, Kel can have an easy target (minus the 50% miss chance and possibility of hitting into the wrong square of course) since the summoner is pinned under crates   Of course, he can only cast in there spells with no Somatic components)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]RA, can Kel see where Sulannus is? What about the boar?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Yep--he sees both of them pinned under the crates)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

*OOC:*



Does it look like he can uncover Sul without freeing the boar?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: He can't necessarily uncover either right away, as there are too many crates to move in one round.  If he starts moving them off, it will give a circumstance bonus to Sul to escape and a smaller one to the boar.  Of course, since Sul is unconscious and can't use that circumstance bonus, it is of less help than if she was awake )


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

*OOC:*



Can he reach the boar to kill it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Pardon the pun, but he can 'take a stab'   It has cover but is also prone and flat-footed, so easier to hit than usual)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2006)

"Titus, see if you can help Sulannus. I'm going to deal with this pig!"









*OOC:*



Kel moves to kill the summoned boar. Attack +1, damage 1d4+1 +1d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Jolmo (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Was it possible to climb the rope down along the wall? And if so can Shan willingly fail a check to slide down the rope and catch himself further down? What would the DC be, and is there only one attempt before hitting the ground?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: No--the crates were up against the wall, and the rope had to go in the window and then around the crates, so it doesn't make it most of the way down (plus the crates aren't exactly a steady wall).  You can try that, but there's a decent fall after the rope ends--a new possibility for Blunt and Shan, actually, is to climb down a bit and then jump onto the fallen pile, which is lower than the full stack but higher than the ground)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 1, 2006)

(ooc: what distance would that jump be?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Climb followed by jump would be only a 15 foot drop if he can Jump 15 feet (reducing that by 10 means no damage if he makes  a second Jump check).  That increases to 20 feet if he misses by 5 or less, and the full 30 if he fails by more)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shan drops his shield to the floor and then does his best to climb down after it in a hurry.

(OOC: 15' down with accelerated climbing, Climb skill 3-5=-2. DC is 10 I suppose?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Doesn't matter on the DC--that's a fall.  What in the world possessed you to accelerated climb?  )

*Shan falls flat on his face and is badly hurt.*

(OOC: Wow!  You were *very* lucky on those rolls--8 damage on 4d6 is below average by far (average is 14).

Shan takes 8 damage and is somehow still standing)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Well, such are the risks. I just wanna check that you understood that -2 was the modifier, not the result though. (3 Str -5 accelerated.) Did you roll or think I already had?)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Odds aren't good for Blunt, so he'll maintain his position with the sling.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> (OOC: Well, such are the risks. I just wanna check that you understood that -2 was the modifier, not the result though. (3 Str -5 accelerated.) Did you roll or think I already had?)



 (OOC: Ohhh, I thought you had rolled   I rolled for you and Shan only failed by 3 (would have succeeded had he not accelerated), so he doesn't fall, though that was a rather lucky fall, so I will let you keep it if you like, or he can just not progress down)


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

"I think I've officially added summoners to my 'beat to a bloody pulp' list," Titus growls as the beast appears. While he's busy grousing, his comrades manage to topple the crates, though with some disasterous results to themselves. 

Titus rushes over, and throws his broad shoulders into trying to free Sulannus' unconscious form to check her vitals. 

"I ever get my hands on this mage..." he grumbles.

[sblock=OOC]Str 15, Heal +5 if Sul needs stabalizing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey--Blunt has his sling, Shan is maybe on the ground maybe not, but his turn is over anyway, so we'll go to Titus and Kel)

*Titus begins moving crates to help get to Sulannus's trapped form.  This makes it easier for the boar, but it fails to escape anyway, and it is unclear about the summoner.  Kel stabs the stuck boar, and it squeals in anger.  Titus keeps digging, and he'll probably get to Sul after this.*

(OOC: Boar takes 6 Damage.  

Titus will finish digging at the start of his next turn, having reached Sul.

Everyone else's turn)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 2, 2006)

(OOC: Eh, I'll say Shan did fall. 1 hp left.)

Struggling up from the floor, Shan draws his sword and staggers over to pick up his shield.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

(OOC: Okay--just need to hear from Blunt then )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 2, 2006)

"Take ... that ... you ... misbegotten ... swine!"
[sblock=OOC]Same again! Attack +1, damage 1d4+1 +1d6 sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2006)

Blunt readies to sling a bullet at either the boar or the summoner, should he think he has a reasonable shot at either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Blunt readies to shoot the first thing he can notice emerging out of those crates.  As fate would have it, that is the boar.  As it pulls its snout from the crates, still flat-footed, Blunt fires into melee, a valiant attempt, but his efforts to avoid young Kel and the poor lighting cause the shot to go astray.*

*Meanwhile, Kel stabs at it one more time.  The boar and Kel are actually both flat-footed still, since they are balancing on the crates, so Kel manages to sneak a blow into a vital area.  Still, the boar isn't too badly hurt, in total.  Meanwhile, Titus frees Sulannus's unconscious form from the crates.  She is still bleeding badly, but fortunately, he can still do something now that he's done with the crates.*

(OOC: Boar takes 8 Damage, toal 14

Everyone but Kel goes again)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Uh, Shan? Help?"

When the boar does not drop, much to his dismay, the young rogue steps away and concentrates on deflecting its inevitable attack.

[sblock=OOC]Help, guys! While he's on the crates, Kel's AC is only *12*  . What's the safest way for him to get onto level ground and still try and keep the boar at bay? I suppose there's no way he could try to tumble away, avoiding an AoO, in the same round as he made that last attack, RA?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

(OOC: Sure--why not.  He could fall since he's balancing though.  Let me know)


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, Titus frees Sulannus's unconscious form from the crates.  She is still bleeding badly, but fortunately, he can still do something now that he's done with the crates.*




Torn between aiding Sulannus and aiding Kel, Titus grits his teeth and concentrates on staunching Sul's bleeding, hoping Shan can pick up the slack in the battle.

[sblock=OOC]Heal +5 to stabalize Sul[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2006)

Cursing his lousy position, Blunt loads another sling bullet and lets fly at the boar.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 3, 2006)

*OOC:*



I suspect that the boar will bring Kel down with a single attack. He's currently on 4 hp out of 7. Oh well, let's go for it!

The best thing would be to get onto level ground, where he can bring his Dex bonus to AC into play. If he can manage that, and the boar follows him, he'll fight defensively, to gain as much time as possible for Titus to stabilize Sul, and for Shan to do some serious damage to the boar.

Kel tumbles to level ground as the movement phase of his most recent attack round. Tumble +7.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC: ] Need to get my bearings a bit: Shan is standing armed almost directly below the window? Can he get to the boar in 20 ft? Can he charge it? Can it be attacked without climbing the pile?

Note that Shan doesn't wear his armor so his AC is only 13, but he has Diehard so he might still be standing after a hit from the boar.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Kel's tumble fails spectacularly, but the boar is too busy balancing to make an attack, so the youth escapes anyway.*

*Titus manages to staunch Sul's bleeding, helping her stabilise, despite the huge hole in her chest and the large contusions from the fallen crates.*

*Blunt fires his sling, and this time his aim is good and the stone strikes true.*

(OOC: Kel fails his Tumble check but makes his Balance check.  Fortunately, he didn't *need* to make a Tumble check because the Boar is flat-footed and thus does not threaten a square

Boar takes 5 Damage, total 19

Shan is on the ground with weapon and shield readied, underneath the window.  The boar is up amongst the fallen crates, and reaching it requires balancing and walking amongst them.  Because they are difficult terrain, it could only be atacked this round by charging, but charging can make an easy Balance check much harder, so he may fall)


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus sighs in relief as Sulannus stabalizes, then feels a second rush to see Kel has successfully extracted himself from the boar. Given the wizard's propensity for carrying off unconscious young women, Titus stands his ground near Sulannus, pulling his sling from his belt and loading a bullet to launch at the boar.

[sblock=OOC]I think drawing and loading the sling take up both Titus' actions this round, correct? Attack with sling is +3, damage 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

(OOC: Actually, healing Sulannus takes up Titus's actions this round--drawing and loading the sling takes up both actions next round, yeah.  It's a move action for each)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 3, 2006)

Shan moves up towards the fallen crates, trying to block the boar's direct route down from the pile towards any of his companions.

(OOC: Double move to a square next to the pile and as interposed between boar and allies as possible.)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2006)

Blunt curses his position once again and does his best to help by loading his sling and attacking the boar.  He also maintains a watch for the summoner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Shan moves to block an attack by the boar, so that he is the only possible target for a lead-off attack.*

*Blunt fires and hits the boar quickly before this can happen, but then the boar obliges, moving down the crates and attacking the paladin with a monstrous gore, but Shan is able to barely bring up his shield in time to block it.*

*Titus follows in Blunt's footsteps by drawing and loading his sling.*

(OOC: Random comment--Blunt is STILL listed as a Whisper Gnome named Flannad, for the Nth time I don't want to have to go to the hopefuls thread!  

Boar takes 5 Damage, total 24.

Kel's Turn)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 4, 2006)

Blunt loads and fires his sling again at the boar (or the summoner if that becomes a valid target).

(OOC: Can you please point me to the correct RG thread so that I can correct the character sheets?  I could have sworn that I've checked that twice and thought it okay.  Sorry)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC: Night's Embrace RG )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 4, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, is it possible for Kel to:

move into a flanking position in a single move?
get off an attack this round?
If so, that's what he'll do. If not, he'll transfer his dagger to his left hand and draw and load his hand crossbow, so as to get off a shot next round.

Can you also please confirm that the boar is still flat-footed, because it's still balancing on the crates?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC: He can't move to flank because the crates are difficult terrain, so it would take too much movement to manage that.  However, he can move up next to Shan and attack diagonally and still get a sneak attack due to the boar being flat-footed)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 4, 2006)

Recovering from his less than graceful descent from the crates, Kelloran steps up next to Shan and attacks the boar, inspired by the paladin's courage in facing the frenzied beast with only a shield for protection.









*OOC:*



Attack (dagger) +1, damage 1d4+1 (19-20/x2) +1d6 sneak attack; AC 15; hp 4/7.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Night's Embrace RG )



(OOC: Fixed   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Kel moves up to attack the boar and tries to stab with his dagger, but he nearly slips on a stray crate that shifts in the fight, and misses, avoiding a fumble.*

*The boar sees its old enemy back to fight again, but it decides to come down off the crates in the opposite side of Shan from Kel, attacking the paladin for a vicious stab that impales him through the chest, but by Ilmater's blleeding palm, he does not fall when other men would have crumpled to the ground.*

(OOC: Kel misses on a 1, but not a fumble 

Shan takes 7 Damage)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 4, 2006)

Shan lets out a cry and gathers himself for a final attack. He shakes the shield from his arm and takes the sword in a two-handed grip before driving it at the beast with a silent prayer.

(OOC: Two-handed smite, Attack +6, damage 1d8+5 (19-20x2). If that doesn't take out the boar, drop unconscious. HP will be -7 after attacking.)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 4, 2006)

Kel cries out in horrified sympathy as the boar gores Shan. He skips around to the other side of the doughty paladin and flanks the beast, stabbing it, seeking out its vitals in an attempt to put it down once and for all.









*OOC:*



Attack (dagger) +3 (including flanking bonus), damage 1d4+1 (19-20/x2) +1d6 sneak attack; AC 15; hp 4/7.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: We're looking for Blunt and Titus still, I believe)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

(ooc: Sorry, I thought I had posted previously, but had seen no action for Blunt, so assumed it was going to happen later).

Blunt reloads his sling and lets the boar have it again.  (Should the boar be killed, then he'll ready to attack the summoner should they show themselves).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Oops!  You did but I missed it because of the OOC about posting the RG link.  Titus still needs to give actions though )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*Blunt and Titus both shoot at the boar, but neither has been trained extensively in slings, and trying to avoid both Shan and Kel makes the shot hard, so they miss the mark.  Meanwhile, Shan brings his great blade down in a mighty smite that lays the boar as low as the paladin himself, but like Shan, the boar won't go down that easily, and it continues to fight.  Meanwhile, Kel circles around and tries to flank it, but his clever attack finds only the boar's hide, as it angrily snorts and attacks the foe who hurt it so, stabbing Shan again but _still_ unable to stop the mighty paladin.*

*Meanwhile, a shifting of the crates could indicate that the summoner finally managed to wriggle free, though it is impossible to tell exactly where he is located if this is true, as he is still invisible.*

(OOC: Boar takes 10 Damage, total 34

Shan takes 4 Damage, now he's at -11)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2006)

(...is this a DIRE boar? That's an insane number of HP!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Normal boar.  Ferocity ability makes it Diehard and fight to the death, just like Shan)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: This lack of a cleric is killing us.... literally)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Just win this fight and you should be fine )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Can't hit what you can't see!!) Blunt sees the boxes shift and tries to determine where the summoner is likely to be as he reloads his sling and readies to loose it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*Blunt does very well for himself and narrows the summoner's location down to about a 15 by 15 area, assuming he hasn't been able to move much after unearthing himself, like the boar after it came out.*

(OOC: That's 1 in 9 to pick the right square, I believe, then 1 in 2 miss chance due to concealment, then the AC.  Not good odds, but I guess theoretically possible )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: what's the distance between Blunt and the centre of the 15x15 area?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: 30 feet laterally, 20 feet down, square-root of 1300 feet in total, which is about 36)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

Blunt lets loose with his sling at boar (or the centre of where he believes the summoner might be should the boar be dead).  "Over there!" he calls to the others, pointing to the spot where the boxes are shifting.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 6, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, how far is the area that Blunt is pointing to from Kel's current position - and how long would it take him to get there?


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: I mentioned that Shan would fall unconscious if he didn't kill the boar, but since staying up didn't kill him it's probably good that he didn't fall. I know I would have insisted if it had killed him though, so it feels a bit unfair. Anyways, if you want to retcon, just ignore the rest of this post.)

Shan struggles to hold back his pain and manages to keep up the attack for a few seconds more.

(OOC: Flanking two-handed attack +6, damage 1d8+4 (19-20x2). If the boar has still not taken any damage since its last attack after Shan has attacked, fall unconscious. If it has, but not enough to kill it, I'll count on Kel to take it down.  )


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

[sblock=OOC]How far are Shan / Kel / the boar from Titus? How far is the shifting of boxes that we think might be the mage? I'm also not entirely sure of initiative order, so I'm going to post two actions, and I can edit as need be if my assumptions are incorrect[/sblock]

Titus grunts as the sling bullet goes wide. "Bloody hate ranged combat, anyway," he says as he drops the sling. Closing in to help finish the boar, Titus pulls his pick out, grabbing it in both hands as he swings at the beast that seems to refuse to die.

[sblock=OOC]Free action to drop the sling. Draw weapon as part of movement. Two-handed attack with pick: Attack +3, damage 1d6+3 (two-handed), crit x4.[/sblock]

_alternate action if Boar dies before Titus' initiative_

Titus turns toward the shifting boxes, furrowing his brows as he tries to listen through the ruckus they've been causing. Then he moves toward the likely spot, drawing his pick in the process

[sblock=OOC]Listen / Spot +5 (+7 vs. human). I believe that takes a standard action, since I'm trying to actively use those skills? That just leaves the move action toward where he thinks the wizard is, but he'll draw the weapon during that.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 6, 2006)

*OOC:*



OK, I got that out of my system! (What a terrible pun!  )







Kel attacks the boar again.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Normal boar.  Ferocity ability makes it Diehard and fight to the death, just like Shan)




(Hmmm...I shall move to the OOC forum, cuz I'd like to explore this further...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt's spot is about 20 feet from Kel, mostly through boxes, which are difficult terrain, so it would be a bit too far)

*Blunt slings another stone, but once again concern for his allies causes his attack to go wide.  Titus closes in and smashes at the boar, bringing it nearly to its knees.  However, it remains standing just barely until Shan swings at it, only to have his attack barely deflected by the boar's tusks at the last instant, as Kel seizes the moment and plunges his dagger deep into the boar's brain, causing it to collapse to the ground with a death squeal and a spurt of blood and grey matter before vanishing with a puff of acrid smoke.  Meanwhile, a dark quiet chanting has resumed from somewhere around where Blunt pointed, but maybe a bit farther--likely too far to reach over the difficult terrain and still attack.*


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus flushes, gritting his teeth as he moves with quiet deliberation toward the sound of the chanting, focusing his still-mounting anger on finding this wizard and putting his pick in his skull.

[sblock=OOC]Listen check (+5/+7), then move as close to the sound as possible with the time remaining in the round. If he makes it out of this alive, Titus is totally carrying a bag of flour with him from now on. Ugh.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2006)

Adrenaline fading as the immediate threat is gone, Shan can feel his body wavering at its extreme limit, clearly unable to go after the mage.

"Let me see the cause of suffering," he quickly intones instead and begins concentrating.

(OOC: Detect evil. I assume using that damages me only in the first round, not while maintaining it. If not, there's no point to start. HP -13 after using ability.)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 6, 2006)

"See, I knew this was going to happen!"

Kel scrambles over the boxes towards the sound of chanting.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 7, 2006)

Blunt attempts to discern the location of the invisible foe (Listen check at DC22 (20 base +2 for distance) should pinpoint square), and then throws a flurry of shuriken (2) at the spot he thinks most appropriate (-2 range penalty, -2 atk penalty from flurry). (OOC: of course, if he gets targeting instructions from someone else, then he will rely on that as well)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: Correct on the hit point loss--only for standard actions, not move actions.  Bags of flour won't help very much, by the way.  Flour that covers an Invisible character simply vanishes, though by looking for the vanishing flour, you might be able to spot a moving target for the short while that a lot of flour remains in the air)

*Titus moves towards the sound of the chanting, as Blunt throws shuriken down, unsure as to whether he has hit his target, though it seems unlikely, as they would vanish if they hit and stuck in him.*

*Shan begins to concentrate and senses the presence of evil in a 60-foot cone arcing forward.*

*Kel follows after Titus over the boxes.*

*As the chanting briefly stops and then starts again, a wolverine appears just next to Titus and attacks with two claws and a vicious bite.  Although the attacks are all pretty pathetic, thanks to the unsteady footing of balancing on the crates, Titus takes a minor blow from one of the claws.*

(OOC: Titus takes 3 Damage)


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Correct on the hit point loss--only for standard actions, not move actions.  Bags of flour won't help very much, by the way.  Flour that covers an Invisible character simply vanishes, though by looking for the vanishing flour, you might be able to spot a moving target for the short while that a lot of flour remains in the air)
> 
> *Titus moves towards the sound of the chanting, as Blunt throws shuriken down, unsure as to whether he has hit his target, though it seems unlikely, as they would vanish if they hit and stuck in him.*




[sblock=OOC]On flour: when an invisible character picks up items after the spell is cast, he has to put them in his pockets / under his clothes in order to make them disappear. Wouldn't that suggest that mere contact with an invisible character's surface doesn't extend the effect? In any case, spreading flour all over would certainly allow for footprints. [/sblock]

Titus grunts, yelling at the beast on his side. His first instinct is to lash out at the beast, but he knows he's already weak--having never fully healed from the disastrous first battle. Instead, he concentrates on trying to stay alive as he continues to move toward the sound of chanting.

[sblock=OOC]Total Defense and move toward sound again.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 9, 2006)

Shan remains quietly in place.

[sblock=OOC]Concentrating on detect evil.

When anyone manages to attack the mage, consider grappling. It is harder to pull of, but if you succeed the spell he is casting is guaranteed to fail, he won't benefit from the invisibility to avoid your unarmed attacks _and_ he can't get away if the battle turns against him. Of course, that also means you lose your dex bonus to defend against his beasts.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Flour that covers an Invisible character simply vanishes



The SRD actually uses the opposite as an example: 







> If an invisible character picks up a visible object, the object remains visible. One could coat an invisible object with flour to at least keep track of its position (until the flour fell off or blew away). An invisible creature can pick up a small visible item and hide it on his person (tucked in a pocket or behind a cloak) and render it effectively invisible.



[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, it looks to be so--I've not actually had a party actually try the flour before.  Weird that it affects their gear, then, though)

*Titus still can't pinpoint where the chanting comes from exactly, but he defends himself as best he can.*

*Shan determines that there is a moderate evil aura and a faint evil aura.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2006)

Kel continues to run towards the sound, flailing his arms wildly.









*OOC:*



Hoping that he may bump into or brush against the spellcaster.

RA, the lack of a map is frustrating - it means that we have to keep asking you "how far?" and "are we there yet?".

So, how far? Is he there yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: It looks something like this--this is just a quick sketch though, and this doesn't display even close to WSYIWYG, so it is probably distorted)


```
T
             
      XWXKXX
      XXXXXX
B     XXXXXX
      XXXXXX
      XXXXXX
          S
```


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2006)

*OOC:*



Thanks, RA.


```
T
             
      XWXKXX
      XXXXXX
B     XXXXXX
      XXXXXX
      XXXXXX
          S
```

So, does this show the disposition of the PCs at the beginning of the round? And if so, has Kel just had his move action where he runs flailing his arms, or is that still to happen?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: It is directly before Kel moved)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Blunt tosses another 2 shuriken, but this time at the newly arrived wolverine attacking his friend.  If possible, Blunt will start to make his way down the boxes (taking a 5ft step each round, or, if possible, he'll throw a single shuriken and use a move action to descend further)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

Kel pauses for a moment to try and pinpoint the spellcaster's position before launching himself at him.









*OOC:*



Modifying the previous post - trying to use a listen check to improve his chances of finding this guy - before Godzilla appears out of thin air to step on him! Listen +6.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt still has the same choices on going down as he's always had--climb, jump, or both, but no walking.  That map probably belies the fact that Blunt is up high--another failure of the simplistic map )

*Blunt tosses two shuriken and hits the wolverine with one.  Of course, in so doing, he has arguably lowered his companions' chances of surviving the next attack, since the wolverine immediately launches into a maddened raging frenzy, easily making up for the minor cut from the shuriken with its adrenaline-pumped boost in power.  Meanwhile, Kel tries to listen as he steps carefully off the boxes and onto the ground, moving to near where he thinks the enemy is and stabbing with his dagger to find only empty air.*

*The chanting stops briefly and restarts as a fiendish wolf with wicked jaws slavering and red eyes glaring appears just next to Shan--apparently the summoner is not keen on whatever Shan is concentrating to do.*

*The wolverine can't charge on the spotty footing it has now, but it still makes its way to Titus and brings a maddened claw to bash in his skull--if the doughty ranger hadn't been focusing entirely on defense, that would have been his end, but he manages to deflect the attack with the back of his pick and push the enemy away for the moment.  Meanwhile, the newly-arrived wolf tries to rip Shan's heart out from behind, but the Paladin blocks the attack with his shield and works desperately on his Detect Evil and...it works!  He can't get to the wolf behind him, but he senses the exact location of that moderate aura from before (its just the wolverine) and the minor aura, which is located just barely north of the spot Kel attacked just previously.*

(OOC: Wolverine takes 6 Damage, but now he's mad!

Wolverine can't charge, but he can attack Titus once--barely misses due to full defense.

Wolf misses Shan

Shan detects stuff--let me know if he's okay to fall)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Wolverine takes 2 Damage, but now he's mad!)



(OOC:  That wasn't part of the plan    RA, note that Blunt's shuriken and sling bullets both do 1d4+4 damage, so I think that 2 damage is missing the strength bonus component.  And if the same problem existed with the sling bullets, then maybe the boar would have dropped sooner).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC: Did it with the sling bullets (note the higher than 4 results) but somehow forgot with the shuriken because I'm too used to 3.0 shuriken flurries--d'oh!  Add 4 Damage to the wolverine, but the boar was done right.)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

*OOC:*



This assums that Shan will yell out something like, "Kel, he's just in front of you."







Hearing the chanting start again, and knowing that this time it's his turn, Kel screams at the top of his lungs and charges forward, arms flailing, determined to knock the summoner off his feet and spoil the spell.

All his desperation at being helpless, all his rage and hatred, flowing from a lifetime of abuse by his stepfather, is focused on finding that mage and beating the life out of him.









*OOC:*



Grapple +1


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC1: Didn't check the sling damage... cool)
(OOC2: Boddynock, that's not a grapple check!  )

Frustrated by the worsening situation, and his current unhealed state from the previous encounter with the summoner, Blunt decides that he needs to get more involved in the fight. Assessing his options, Blunt climbs/jumps/tumbles as best he can (OOC: RA, I'll leave it up to you to decide the most feasible means to get down/across to the summoner without busting himself).


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC2: Boddynock, that's not a grapple check!  )











*OOC:*



To which, sir, I reply:


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC:  The summoner actually has a better grapple than that--to shame!  Now, Blunt with Improved Grapple would pretty much automatically win a grapple check, on the other hand )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

*OOC:*


Ok! I _*really really really*_ would appreciate a better option, if anybody would be so kind as to point one out to me.

If the bloody spellcaster's got a better grapple bonus than Kel has, then I'd say we're ....

_takes a deep breath and counts to ten_ ....

[GRANDMOTHER FILTERING]

in a spot of bother.

[/GRANDMOTHER FILTERING]


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:  The summoner actually has a better grapple than that--to shame!  Now, Blunt with Improved Grapple would pretty much automatically win a grapple check, on the other hand )



(OOC: If only he had Improved Grapple!! I took feats with the long term in mind).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC: Well, that's why I said Blunt with Improved Grapple and not normal Blunt.  Of course, for a certain build, Improved Grapple is actually a decent long-term choice, but admittedly Stunning Fist is a nice perk too.)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Well, that's why I said Blunt with Improved Grapple and not normal Blunt.  Of course, for a certain build, Improved Grapple is actually a decent long-term choice, but admittedly Stunning Fist is a nice perk too.)



(OOC: Except that Blunt studies the Passive Way style, and his bonus feat was Combat Expertise...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok! I _*really really really*_ would appreciate a better option, if anybody would be so kind as to point one out to me.
> ...



 (OOC: It's barely better due to BAB.  I mean--considering you have +1 and he can summon wolverines, I guess you might expect that   Everyone else in the party has at least equal if not better Grapple than the summoner though )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC: Except that Blunt studies the Passive Way style, and his bonus feat was Combat Expertise...)



 (OOC: Really?  Wow, I didn't even realise that was allowable at level 1!  Wow, that feat doesn't help at all until level 2.  Now I see what you mean by long-term  )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It's barely better due to BAB.  I mean--considering you have +1 and he can summon wolverines, I guess you might expect that   Everyone else in the party has at least equal if not better Grapple than the summoner though )











*OOC:*



Yeah - it's an irony that the least competent member of the party is the one who's in the position to jump the guy.

Do you folks (and I'm not too proud to include you in this, RA) think I'd do better to attack him with the dagger?


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 10, 2006)

"Kel, he's just in front of you!" _(Except more accurate.)_

Once the warning is out, Shan looks at the slavering wolf tiredly before simply collapsing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC: He's not hurt yet--Grapple may be slim (and that's without knowing the other cards he has up his sleeves), but your chance of defeating him in one hit with a dagger is literally 0.  I'd go for grapple--it worked in the other game, though that one bloodied final surviving member had to run in circles until the summon spells ended before he managed it (they dropped the crates later in the fight) )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

*OOC:*



Grapple it is.

Why do I feel as tired as Shan?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*Kel reaches angrily into the seemingly-empty space, intent on grabbing and throttling the wicked summoner before another vile beast appears.  He manages to connect with his enemy and get his arms almost around, but despite the other man's frail unmuscular physique under Kel's baleful arms, the conjurer manages to twist free from Kel's grasp and continue his magic unmolested.*

*Blunt climbs down slightly and jumps onto the stack of crates, managing to successfully avoid all damage by rolling, though he barely botches a perfect and awe-inspiring acrobatics routine by failing to keep his balance and falling on his back amidst the crates.*

(OOC: 
Miss Chance roll 85% (not a miss).  
Melee Touch Attack Roll 12 + 1 = 13, Success.
Grapple Roll 5 + 1 = 6 vs 13, Failure!

Blunt makes his Climb and Jump Checks, but not Balance)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blunt makes his Climb and Jump Checks, but not Balance.



(OOC: What's Blunt's position relative to the summoner?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: He's not hurt yet)











*OOC:*



Hey, RA, do you mean he fell off the top of that stack of crates and didn't take any damage?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC: What's Blunt's position relative to the summoner?)



 (OOC: South by a goodly bit  On that makeshift map, Blunt jumped straight east)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, RA, do you mean he fell off the top of that stack of crates and didn't take any damage?



 (OOC: Oops--I have him missing the HP for that in my notes, but didn't check when I made that offhand comment.  He still couldn't have gone down from a single attack by Kel, though.  A Blunt melee critical could do it, I suspect, but winning a grapple is more likely than a melee critical)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 10, 2006)

Blunt curses his new position even louder, but wastes no time.  Standing up, he immediately moves across to assist Kel in strangling the life from the invisible enemy.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

As the wolverine rages and yet another beast pops up, Titus feels his stomach falling out from inside him. 

"I've had fewer problems with furry critters in the deepest woods!" the ranger growls, desperately trying to keep himself alive while he wishes the wizard dead.

[sblock=OOC]Keep at the total defense, 5' step in the direction of the action with the mage.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, if there's no beastie popping up this round to maul him, Kel will try to grapple the wizard again.

If there is a new summoned creature attacking him, he'll take the total defense option. That, plus dodge, gives him AC 20.

If Blunt's going to arrive this round, maybe we can coordinate something.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: I'm away for 4 days - no net access.  RA, please NPC Blunt)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: Titus--the 5 foot adjust is to avoid and AoO, right?  Just so you know, you can take fewer attacks in total if you just allow the AoO, since then it can't do a full attack, so it gets jus two claws in total (including the AoO) and no bite)


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Titus--the 5 foot adjust is to avoid and AoO, right?  Just so you know, you can take fewer attacks in total if you just allow the AoO, since then it can't do a full attack, so it gets jus two claws in total (including the AoO) and no bite)




[sblock=OOC]What the hell, then: use his regular move action to get closer to where we think the wizard is.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

*Titus backs away from the wolverine, defending himself as it takes a swipe at him and fails to connect, just barely.  He heads over to stand threatening the summoner with Kel, so that his young friend could possibly flank if he moved just slightly.*

*Meanwhile, the chanting stops for a moment, and a badger appears to attack Kel, although the little furry monstrosity isn't as fierce as its fellows (at least when it isn't enraged), and its claw is not quick enough to keep up with Kel's fancy footwork.  There is no more chanting immediately apparent, just the sound of the summoner moving away somewhere in the opposite direction of all his enemies.*

*The wolf circles around the crates with sinister intent, moving with lupine strides to come in on Kel's other side, though it can't actually attack after such a long manoeuvre.  The wolverine angrily advances on Titus, but the cunning ranger blocks its claw once more.*

(OOC: I've never seen a strategy involving so much Full Defense --of course, if you never thwack these things, chances are incredibly high that they're going to take you out before they run out of duration)


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I've never seen a strategy involving so much Full Defense --of course, if you never thwack these things, chances are incredibly high that they're going to take you out before they run out of duration)




[sblock=OOC]Given that there are only three of us left, and we're each about one hit away from falling, chances aren't really what I'd call good no matter what we do. What the hell; maybe I'll get lucky and Titus'll crit[/sblock]

"Oh for the love of--!" Titus flusters as yet another creature pops up, then he hears the wizard shuffling away. 

"Fine!" he yells into the cavernous space of the warehouse. "I get it, universe. This 'save the world from the demon cult' idea was a mistake. But let me show you what I think of your way of telling a man."

With that, he hefts his pick and swings at the wolverine for all he's worth.

[sblock=OOC]Two-handed attack with heavy pick: +3 attack, damage 1d6+3, crit x4[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 11, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, you haven't included Blunt's move in your most recent post. Since Legildur's asked you to NPC Blunt, it would be helpful if you could indicate where he fits into the general picture.

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: There's a decent reason for that.  Legildur posted that move very early--Blunt didn't actually get another turn until this round coming up, after all the bad guys)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]OK, thank you.  

It would still be helpful, in your summary of actions for the round, if you were to include a sort of place-marker for any character who's foreshadowed their move. I have trouble keeping track of who's doing what in which round.

Must be getting old.  [/sblock]
Kelloran sees the wolf moving towards him and swallows convulsively. Then he sees Blunt stand up and move in his direction. He hears the summoner moving away and curses briefly but pungently.

_"Right,"_ he thinks, _"first things first: avoid the wolf. And the badger. And watch out for that nasty thing that's attacking Titus. And keep track of the wizard. And help Shan. And find the woman who was kidnapped. And earn some money. And find a place to take a kip. Oh, and I'm hungry as well. I think that's the lot."_

_"I wonder if everybody's first adventure is so ... busy?"_

[sblock=OOC]
Continue total defense option until Blunt arrives, then prepare to attack the flanked wolf the following round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

*Titus slams into the wolverine with his pick, but the creature is too powerful to fall so quickly.*

*Blunt takes a very risky chance and tries to charge over the unstable crates to help his friend by flanking the wolverine, but his gamble pays off, and he hurtles into it from behind.  Meanwhile, Kel stays entirely on the defensive.*

*The wolf and badger can't seem to hit the lithe and elusive little rogue, but the wolverine scores a powerful gash into Titus's neck, and the hunter stumbles backwards and collapses in a heap.  Fortunately, the summoner doesn't seem to be casting any more of his summons--perhaps he is out of spells?*

*Enraged at his friend's defeat, Blunt unleashes a flurry of attacks that crush the wolverine's skull, sending it back to the demon pits from whence it came in a nauseating sulfurous bellow.*

(OOC: Wolverine takes 9 and then another 9, total 24

Titus takes 7 and falls unconscious

Wolverine takes 7 and 8, total 39 and is defeated!

Kel's turn, still surrounded by Badger and Wolf)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

Kelloran groans as he sees Titus collapse, the blood fountaining from his neck. That lapse in attention nearly cost him dearly, as the wolf lunged forward and snarling teeth snapped shut just short of Kel's arm. But the young rogue recovered and danced out of the way.

He keeps dancing - a wicked dance with death - as two sets of jaws slaver and snap. He just has to stay in one piece until Blunt gets here - then between the two of them perhaps they could defeat these blasted beasts.

"Good for you, Blunt. Now, get behind the wolf, and we'll give him a world of hurt."

In the meantime, he tries to step back from between the animals, so that he doesn't have to try and look both ways at once.

[sblock=OOC]Full defense. 5 foot step to try and get out of the flanked position. He'll move to fighting defensively when Blunt arrives to flank the wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

*Kel's string of luck comes to an end, as the badger smacks him for a minor cut and the wolf tears into his side, ripping a gaping hole as it twists under him and knocks him careening to the floor in a gasping disabled mess.*

*Meanwhile, Blunt approaches the wolf and slams into it hard, but the creatures merely howls in pain and continues glaring balefully down at Kel.*

(OOC: Kel takes 1 Damage, then 4 Damage, then is tripped, and is staggered at -1

Wolf takes 6 Damage

Kel's Turn--time for a nap?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*


And leave Blunt to handle both of them alone? Nah! Attack the wolf.







With his last remaining strength, Kel swings wildly at his nemesis.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Attacking from prone, then?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*


Well, otherwise both the beasties just get free attacks on him, and he's going to collapse after this anyway, isn't he?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Quite so )

*Kel lashes out from the ground with the last of his strength, but he feels dizzy and weak, as the world fades to black before he can connect.*

*The wolf barely misses Blunt thanks to the monk's sixth-sense, but the badger manages to nick him for a tiny bit of pain.  Blunt replies with a flurry of attacks, knocking the badger back to the Abyss as he crumples the wolf in a heap, disabled.  Still, the wolf tries one last bite and fails to connect, perishing from its injuries and vanishing as well in crimson hellflame.*

*Meanwhile, however, the summoner seems to have positioned himself to his liking.*

"Annoying...now die!" he proclaims, before ending his Invisibility as he shoots forth three spheres of acid from forty feet away, streaming towards Blunt  all at once.

*The monk dodges left, jumps and rolls, and dodges two, but the third slams into his side and knocks him to the ground, stinging with intense pain and barely standing.*

(OOC: Kel drops to -2 and is dying.

Blunt takes 1 Damage

Wolf takes 7 Damage, Badger takes 9 Damage and vanishes.

Wolf misses and vanishes also

Blunt takes 3 Damage, and that brings him to 1

Anyone else want to play Blunt now?  This seems rather important for me to be doing it all  )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*



Hey RA, seeing as I'm online, I'll have a go, if you like.

So is Blunt still standing? And does he have a clear run to the mage?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Standing at 1 HP.  Can get to the mage, but it requires charging, since he is 45 feet away (40 + 5 foot step))


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

With quiet fury, Blunt sprints towards the mage, death in his eyes. When he reaches his enemy, he strikes at the chakra of mind, seeking to stun as well as disable.









*OOC:*



Couldn't see any reference to stunning fist on the character sheet. If he actually gets another feat instead of SF because of the Passive Way, then ignore the stuff about stunning him. He'll just try to beat him to a pulp.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: No stunning fist.  He gets Combat Expertise, a feat he can't use   Remember that a single hit can't possibly take the enemy down, and Blunt is at 1.  Also, a successful Grapple check does unarmed strike damage.  Still doing a normal attack?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*



Oops, I forgot - this is the grapple monkey (unlike Kel).

Oh yeah, launch at him. *G R A P P L E*









*OOC:*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Actually he lacks Improved Grapple, so he only has +4 instead of +8.  Still better than Kel )

*Blunt charges forward and grabs, manages to get a hold around the conjurer as he administers a quick elbow to the temple.  The conjurer curses and instantly vanishes, reappearing at a distance around some crates but still in sight and launching a weak tiny conjured glob of acid at Blunt, but the attack barely misses the monk, dripping acid into his hair and sizzling.*

(OOC: 18 + 6 = 24, Touch Hits. 19 + 4 = 23 vs 9, Grapple Successful.
Conjurer takes 7 Damage, total 11, and is Grappled.

On behalf of mages everywhere, the Conjurer curses the Monk's high saves and Touch AC  

Blunt again--enemy is 45 feet again, but this time he's around a corner of low-lying crates, so there's no straight line normally unless Blunt can jump them)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*


This is no time to be timid.







Startled, Blunt whips around to search for the mage. No sooner does he see him than he is in motion again. Racing towards him, he launches himself through the air, taking the packing cases in his stride, and reaching out less than loving arms towards his foe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

*Blunt leaps up, and though he can't clear the boxes, he manages to jump onto them and barely hold his balance before dropping down and swerving forward in another attempted grapple, and again he manages to grab his foe.

*However, the mage slips through Blunt's grasp and backs away, with not quite enough time to start another incantation.*

(OOC: 19 + 6 = 25, Touched.  1 + 4 = 5 beats 4 for the Grapple.
Conjurer takes 6 Damage, total 17 and is Grappled

Conjurer tries to break free 18 beats 10 + 4 = 14, Success!

Blunt's turn.)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

Blunt presses his advantage, closing and grappling again with his opponent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: I'll assume flurry of grapple attempts?  Because that's what I would do in your situation and otherwise the party will die this round )


"Hedradiah's eyes! Lexi is going to be incensed--embarrassed by a bunch of weak idiots and their pet monk..." the conjurer laments before closing his eyes solemnly and vanishing completely from Blunt's grasp.

(OOC: Flurry of grapples: 
First is a miss
Second 12 + 2 = 14, Hit.  18 + 4 = 22 vs 6, Success.  
Conjurer is grappled and takes 8 Damage, total 25 and is grappled

Conjurer vanishes

Victory?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

"What? Damn it! Where is that ...?"

Abruptly, Blunt leaves off his cursing and races back to offer succour to his dying companions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

*Titus seems to be much worse off than Kel, but fortunately the big guy can take a lot of punishment.  Blunt tries several times and eventually gives him first aid successfully.  By that time, his sturdy young friend has recovered on his own.  As usual, Shan is stable, if terribly battered.*

(OOC: Titus was stabilised at -12.  Kel stabilised on his own at -7.  Of note, there were no attacks during this time)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*



If all four of the others are stable, have a look around the warehouse. Where did that wizard come from?

By the way, Kel's changed his mind. Next chance he gets, he's going to ask at one of the temples for training as a cleric! Then he's going to learn some of those cool wizard tricks!

Actually, RA, how do you want to play what happens next? They need to find proof, but they *really* need some help now. I don't want to run the party off the rails, but I wonder if Blunt would ask the guards to summon the Watch - on the assumption that there's something in this warehouse which will lead to the kidnappers.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2006)

(all that, and he still got away....I weep)


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm just amazed we still managed to not die. If nothing else, I think these encounters are making Animal look good as Titus' next favored enemy. Assuming he actually lives to see any level progression. :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Maybe we should wait for Legildur to return and decide what to do?



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> I'm just amazed we still managed to not die. If nothing else, I think these encounters are making Animal look good as Titus' next favored enemy. Assuming he actually lives to see any level progression. :\



Except they're actually Magical Beasts since they are fiendish. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Somehow, I think the guards are likely not to react well to the +0 Charisma-bonus Monk who is illegally trespassing in the warehouse and currently has no signs of any of the enemies he claims to be present (they all vanished), so it just looks like he went on a killing spree with the rest of his party  

Fortunately, Blunt has 18 Strength--want to have him finish moving those crates you were moving when the summoner attacked?)


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Somehow, I think the guards are likely not to react well to the +0 Charisma-bonus Monk who is illegally trespassing in the warehouse and currently has no signs of any of the enemies he claims to be present (they all vanished), so it just looks like he went on a killing spree with the rest of his party
> 
> Fortunately, Blunt has 18 Strength--want to have him finish moving those crates you were moving when the summoner attacked?)



When you put it like that--of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Well, if Blunt had 11 Strength and 18 Charisma, it might be different   Of course, then you'd all be dead  )

*Blunt finishes uncovering the trapdoor, and he sees that it leads down into a tunneled passageway.  Unfortunately, it is far too dark for him to see much further beyond that.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

*OOC:*


If Blunt were to search Kel's pack, he'd find a lantern and flint and steel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: Well then let's say he does   You guys are playing for him collectively now )

*Blunt searches Kel's pack and finds a lantern and flint and steel.  He lights the lantern and sees that it leads down into a tunneled passageway that branches off in two directions, left and right.*

(OOC: Take your pick )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

Cursing the luck that laid the young trap-finder low, Blunt makes his way cautiously to the right.









*OOC:*


Please assume he's doing whatever he can to search for traps. Did anybody bring a ten-foot pole?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

(OOC: If by doing whatever he can you mean automatically failing unless the DC is low enough to find with Trapfinding, then yes )

*The tunnel continues for a short while, then comes to a dead-end with a rune on the ceiling.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Cautiously associating runes with wizards and aware that in his weakened state it won't take much damage from a magical trap to lay him low, Blunt decides to retrace his steps and take the other fork. This little problem can wait another minute or two.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Going back to the lefthand path, he continues downward, and the corridor turns and descends before branching in two again.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Blunt shrugs and takes the right hand passage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Blunt follows the righthand tunnel a bit deeper underground, reaching a small room. There is a bed, a bookshelf with a few books, and a table with papers on it and a pen. Most prominently, in the middle of the floor is some kind of pentagram in glowing red, covered in blood. Tied up in the middle of the pentagram, but still alive, is a beaten young elven woman in tattered clerical vestments.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Blunt steps into the room and speaks to the woman.

"Who are you? Are you all right? What has happened to you here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

(OOC: She appears to be gagged)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"Is it safe to cross the pentacle? Just nod."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*She is too tied up at the moment to, for instance, shrug, so she reluctantly nods.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Blunt picks up on her reluctance and moves instead to examine the books in the bookshelf and the papers on the desk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*He can't read any of the papers--he can't even make out the alphabets.  Then again, he only knows Common, so that isn't saying much.  The same goes for the books.  At least he can tell that one of the books that is kind of stacked more haphazardly might be in Elven.  The tied-up girl looks a bit distraught when he passes her by to start looking at  books, though.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"It's no good - I can't tell if it's safe or not. Here goes!"

He steps forward to untie the young woman.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nothing bad happens.  He just steps across the threshold and works to untie her.  Of course, he's not so great with rope, but he's pretty good with his hands, so he is able to untie and free her bound arms and legs and then remove the bindings that tied across her body.  He also removes the gag.*

*Up close and personal, he can't help but notice that this girl's features are distinctive and beautiful, even for an elf.  Her eyes are violet flecked with gold, and her hair is long and lavender and probably looks quite lovely when it isn't completely mussed up by being tied up on a pentagram.  She smiles with sincere gratitude.*

"Have you defeated the dark wizard, then?  Sehanine be praised!  Thank you brave warrior."

*She offers Blunt a weak hug, then looks around until she spots the book with Elven and a backpack of some of her things, which she takes and sorts through, eventually pulling out a silver necklace of a crescent over a full moon.*

"You are hurt!  Please let me heal you?" she offers.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"Thanks - but I have friends upstairs who are far more grievously hurt. If you can walk, come with me and we'll help them."

He turns to move off, then thinks better of it. Going over to the desk, he sweeps the papers into his pack, then heads out the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Yes, I can walk still, thankfully" the elven girl nods in agreement, "And what shall I call my rescuer?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"I am Blunt."

There is silence for a moment, then he realizes he's lived up to his name.

"I mean, my name is Blunt. Who are you ... fair maiden?"

Is that a slight flush to his cheeks as he asks the question? Perhaps not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

(OOC: There would be with Kel, though, I'm sure )

"I am Nhalia Moonshadow, priestess of the Lady of Dreams," she replies, "Are your companions far?  I fear our friend the summoner may return any moment and finish what he started--he was in the middle of sacrificing me when somebody triggered his _Alarm_ magics."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Blunt scowls at the thought of the dark mage who escaped his clutches.

"Perhaps we should hurry, then. It's not far."









*OOC:*



Yeah, I'm still very much in Kel's headspace - and he is going to be knocked sideways when he sees that face leaning over him and calling him back from death!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia nods and follows Blunt back up the passage, continuing straight at both forks until they come up through the trapdoor.*

*She immediately notices Titus and Kel (the other two are obscured on the other side of the stack of crates) and gasps when she sees their condition.*

"You were not kidding when you said they were grievously hurt!" Nhalia agrees, "I'm too weak to heal all of you--is there anywhere safe we could go?  I'll be able to bring the little one to consciousness and get the other to the point where moving him won't spill his insides, at least," she frets.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"Ah, as to a safe place - it depends. Do you have any money? And I hate to tell you, but my other two friends are over there, just out of sight. They're in bad shape as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia groans delicately.*

"Hmm...that's not good...there's no way, then.  I don't even have enough to provide one decent heal to each.  Somebody is going to have to settle for an orison, I'm afraid."

"Money?  No, I don't.  That foul conjurer took all my valuables, well mostly.  I'm lucky he didn't melt down my holy symbol, I guess..."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

*OOC:*



OK, I'm going to wait for input from the others, now.

I know who *I* want her to lean over!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

(OOC: Personally, with this many bodies, you need at the very least one more person awake, and that's if you think Nhalia and the newly-awake person can each effectively carry one.  Kel's the closest to being awake, so he's not a bad choice for receiving healing )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

*OOC:*



OK, you've convinced me.  







Blunt says, "The little guy is tougher than he looks - and he knows his way around the city. Better bring him around."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia nods.*

"Very well then.  Let us hope the Goddess is with us."

*She leans over and props Kel up for healing, sitting down and lying him back on her lap as she looks to find his most serious injuries.  Once satisfied, she brings her fingers down gently along his side, and a blue glow suffuses her palm and fingers, causing some of Kel's worst cuts and bruises to fade away.  Even so, this is not quite enough.  Fretting slightly, she pushes back a bit of Kel's hair to get to the terrible bruise on the side of his head, laying her fingers gently on the bruise as she prays again and her hand is once again enveloped in warm blue.*

*Only a little while later, Kel's eyes flutter open, as he feels woozy and disoriented but somehow still warm...where was he again?  His blurry visions begins to focus, and he feels as if he is propped against something warm and soft.  He sees an enchanting elven face looking down on him serenely, limned in frazzled lavender hair.*

"He's alright, Blunt," she speaks over to her side, then turns back to Kel, still lying on her lap "You okay there, big guy?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

(OOC: Kel regains 4 and then 8, bringing him to 5)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

For a long time, Kel doesn't answer. He just lies there, gazing up into that exquisite face. Eventually he realizes that he's forgotten to breathe and, with a deep sigh, he says, "Hello."

"I'm Kelloran."

Amazing, that he'd never before realized that lavender was the perfect colour for hair.

"Can you stay with me, always?"

He closes his eyes again, and settles into the soft warmth which supports him - then stiffens suddenly, looks into her face once more and leaps to his feet like a frightened rabbit. The shock of his sudden ascent, on top of his previous injuries, nearly brings him crashing down again but he manages to keep his feet and stands there, swaying, with his face a flaming crimson.

"I'm sorry, my lady - I didn't mean ..."

Then he draws himself up to his full height and says formally, in Elven, "Esteemed lady, please forgive my audacity. I meant no disrespect. Please put it down to my disorientation, coupled with the surprise at seeing your own fair face where, moments earlier, slavering fangs were seeking my life."

Of course, the fact that Kel's command of Elven was gained in a tavern means that the speech is not quite as pretty as he had hoped. Still, it is earnest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia raises an eyebrow and replies in Elven.*

"You're like what, 10 or 20 or something?" Nhalia laughs, "Well, you speak the Language not badly for one so young." 

*She continues in Common.*

"If you're all better now, little one, I need to move on to heal the next person--who should I heal, Blunt?  The other Tel'Quess?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

_"Little one? *Little one?* Oh gods - how embarassing!"_

Kel doesn't speak aloud - but anyone who bothers to look should have no difficulty telling how he's feeling at the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia gives a fetching little sidelong glance, then turns back to Kel.*

"You look upset--how old do you think I am, Kelloran?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"Um ... um ... about ... eighteen?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia laughs again.  Her laughter is like light tinkling bells.*

"Oh dear, no.  That must be the human age of a girl with a body as mature as mine, then.  As far as the Tel'Quess consider these things mentally, though, I'm actually closer to your age...But even so--"

"I'm 88 years old," she winks, "We elves are rather long-lived, but that also means we're slow to grow up.  So, you'll understand when I consider you a bit young, right?  Now who shall we heal next?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Kel's mouth opened in a wide, silent "O".

Then he nodded, smiled wryly, and said, "What about Shan? Would he be able to help?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Which one is he?  The fellow all the way over there?" she points to the other side of the crates, "That one I'm not even sure how he's still alive...his god must be watching our for him.  Even so, I'm not good enough at healing to bring him back to consciousness, I'm afraid.  I'm sorry...I can pray to the Daughter of the Night Skies to give me greater strength to overcome my weakness in the future..."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

"Then what about Titus, here?"

Kel points to the unconscious ranger.

"Or there's Sulannus? Which of them might you be able to restore to consciousness?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia checks them for injuries.*

"I think my fellow Tel'Quess is the least injured, but it still doesn't look so good for restoring any of them to consciousness.  Shall I try?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I think my fellow Tel'Quess is the least injured, but it still doesn't look so good for restoring any of them to consciousness.  Shall I try?"



"Yes please, my lady."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nhalia nods determinedly and moves over to Sulannus, gently moving back her long hair to uncover the horrible contusions caused by the falling crates and the crushing.  She hugs Sulannus's head in place to ensure she isn't injured by the shock of the healing and then her hand begins to glow, for Blunt's third time seeing it but Kel's first.  first the palm and then the fingertips are suffused in a warm but mysterious blue glow, and then the glow seeps into Sulannus's body and causes her to breathe more easily, as many of her worst injuries simply melt away.*

"That's almost enough.  I think I can wake her with some orisons."

*She strokes her pointer finger gently across Sulannus's injured ribcage and a small mote of blue light enters her body, not once but twice.  When it is over, the stoic archer seems to be breathing in a peaceful natural way, instead of ragged haggard breaths on the brink of death.  Within a minute, Sulannus stirs and awakens.*

"Kelloran, Blunt, I'm afraid I have but two orisons left to use on the others, which is really only enough to make sure they are stable.  It still may not be safe to move them roughly, so we will have to take care."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

"...take care? What?" Sulannus murmurs as her eyes flutter open. Then she flinches. "The crates! They're..." On realizing that the danger seems past, she looks around a bit more clearly. "What's happened? Who are..." Her almond eyes widen on seeing Nhalia, and she reaches out to clasp the other elf's hands in her own. When she speaks, it's in the liquid, nearly musical language of the elves.

_"Thanks be to Corellon you found us. And thanks to Sehanine that she guided you to us, priestess. I would never have expected to find another of The People in this city of stone and dead wood. Let alone a priestess, who's guidence and tending we need as surely as a ship without sails and rudder."_

She then releases Nhalia's hands and looks at Blunt. "Where are the others?" There's a tinge of regret, of sadness in her voice as she asks this...as if she already suspects she knows the answer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

*Nhalia looks down at the floor and replies in Elven.*

"You are too kind, but I am not much of a priestess, I am afraid.  I...couldn't help the others, just you and young Kelloran.  I was taken here by that crazed dark wizard to be a sacrifice...But Blunt freed me."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 14, 2006)

Kel mutters to himself. "Yeah, that's Blunt all right - the hero of the day." Then he realizes that if Blunt managed to take down a wolf, a badger and a spellcaster, as well as rescue the lovely cleric, then that's exactly what he is - the hero of the day!

Looking shamefaced, he turns to Blunt and shakes hands with him, saying, "Thanks, mate! Looks like you saved us all."

Then he turns back to Sulannus and says, "Don't worry, Sul! Titus and Shan are badly hurt but you know them - they'll be fine with a little tender loving care."

"Now all we've got to do is find some for them."

Finally he faces the elven cleric again, and though his eyes show that he's still stricken with her beauty, his voice is almost steady as he says, "Lady, if you would offer them a touch of healing, we would be grateful indeed."

Then, as the thought strikes him, he says to the group in general, "Hey, now that we've rescued the Lady, we can go to the Watch and tell them about this place. Surely they'll have to help us, now. At least to give us a place to sleep tonight - or is it morning already?"

And then another thought strikes him. "Um, Blunt, I don't s'pose you noticed any treasure while you were down below, did you? I mean, surely there's something we can salvage, apart from our hides - and the Lady, of course."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

*Nhalia nods and heads over to the other two, touching each of them lightly with a glowing fingertip to aid in mending their wounds.*

(OOC: They each recover 1 HP)

"I didn't find anything but some papers and books, but I'm not one for searching," Blunt replies, "You want to take a look?  Also, there was a rune another way I didn't go."

"Be careful, though--if you didn't beat him, he could be back, perhaps with friends..."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 14, 2006)

Kel sighs deeply. "With all of us as beaten up as we are, I guess the wise thing would be to get clear and find some help. I just hate the thought of piles of ... reward ... sitting unclaimed - particularly when we're right out of spending stuff."

The young rogue sighs again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

"Well, I know he carried much of his equipment along with him, but it could well be that he also as a stash down there somewhere, probably in his room," Nhalia adds, trying to be helpful, "So, how do we plan on getting out of here with these two to carry?  It looks like they are carrying armour as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: Cool, Legildur's back--no more playing Blunt )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: Damn you guys did a good job without me!  I thought we were doomed for sure!  Maybe I should gracefully drop out and let you collectively play Blunt?   )

"I can carry one," Blunt says. "But a stretcher or even a plank of wood would serve better as it keeps the body straight."

"Kel, you go and ransack the wizard's quarters while I try and find something to carry the Shan and Titus on."

Blunt searches for something that could be used as a stretcher.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: You were only losing earlier because Blunt couldn't get into melee and had to use his silly sling  )

*Blunt starts looking around for something suitable to use as a stretcher, not meeting with much initial success.*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2006)

Blunt scratches his bald head as he ponders the dilemma.  With still two unconscious companions, Blunt knows it will be difficult to carry the wounded any distance - particularly to avoid worsening their condition.

"Nhalia, do you know of a place we could take our comrades?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

"I am afraid I don't really know my way around this human city," Nhalia admits, "Did you say Kel does?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2006)

"Aye, the little guy is a local," replies Blunt.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Kel, you go and ransack the wizard's quarters while I try and find something to carry the Shan and Titus on."



Kel doesn't need any encouraging. Pausing only for directions from Blunt, he races off. He lights the lantern when he reaches the tunnel, and then makes his way swiftly to the room where the cleric had been held prisoner. Once he gets there, he searches carefully for any treasure (and for any traps).









*OOC:*



Search +6


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: Taking 20 in every square?  That's two minutes for each square, for a total of a little under an hour)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 15, 2006)

*OOC:*



Nope - I'll go with the rolls. If he doesn't find anything, he'll move on. If he finds a trap, he'll try to disarm it - on the basis that something that's trapped must be worth trapping.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

*Kel doesn't find any traps, but he gets lucky and finds a secret compartment under the bed that contains two small gems and a potion.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 15, 2006)

"That's more like it. Come on, my pretties, come to your Uncle Kel. Hmm, wonder what this potion does?"

Kel tucks the loot into his pocket and makes his way back to the group. He hesitates briefly at the fork but the thought of facing that mage again - with his friends - soon has him taking to his heels.

"Found something. Let's get out of here, and we can have a proper look later."

"We need to go to the Watch."

Kelloran looks very uncomfortable as he says this - a lifetime's habit of avoiding the law is not easily overthrown.

"Now that we have rescued Nhalia, and can point out this place, we have some evidence to back up our claims. But first, we'd better take Shan and Titus to an inn. Not around this area, I think - too many river rats around here. But someplace not too far away."

Then he pauses in dismay and looks up into the shadowy corner of the ceiling.

"Blast! My rope. That was expensive. Oh, blast! I suppose we'll have to leave it behind ... for now."









*OOC:*



Knowledge (Local) +7 to find a reasonable inn. Appraise +3 to determine the value of the gems.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: First you have to get out of the building before you can look for an inn 

Kel thinks the gems are worth maybe around 120 gold)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2006)

Blunt looks up at the rope.  "I'd fetch it, if I were in better shape," he says.

With no obvious means of carrying the wounded, Blunt resigns himself to carrying them in their arms.  "Probably best to get the watch involved and show them the pentagram. And let Nhalia do the talking.  They'll believe a cleric who was kidnapped more than the rest of us who broke into a warehouse illegally."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

"I don't think anyone knows I had been kidnapped," Nhalia admits, "If anything, they would probably be likely to believe I was involved in a break-in too, and that's if we're lucky and they don't blame the pentagram and such on us also," she sighs.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

Sulannus listens, but doesn't have much to offer. She gathers up Shan as best she can and grunts, "We did make a report to the Watch before, so it wouldn't be out of nowhere...but yes, we shouldn't take too big a chance. Lets go back to the hedge wizard's abode...and hope he's returned."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"Hedge Wizard?  Was that a fairly-old human in drab brownish robes?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Ah, we didn't actually see him. He wasn't at home when we went there, so we stayed and waited for him. Then, in the morning, Titus followed his tracks here. That's how we knew where to find you.

The funny thing was, Titus said the tracks were the same as the ones in the alleyway where you were attacked."

Kel looks around and says, "You know, in all the excitement, I forgot: just how are we going to get out of here?

Leaving the others, he makes his way to the front door and checks it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"Hmm...I wasn't attacked in an alleyway, actually," Nhalia says, "Were you thinking of a silver-haired human-looking girl who worshipped Selune?"

*Kel discovers the front door to be locked, perhaps magically, making it impossible to open.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

*OOC:*



As we don't actually have the original posts in this thread to check back on, would you like to answer your own question, please, RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: Answer--yes )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

"Can't be opened?" queries Blunt with a sigh.  "There's no way to get the wounded back out the window. I say we hide ourselves in the wizard's lair and hope he doesn't return.  That will give us a day's rest and then Nhalia, if she agrees, can provide some healing of Titus and Shan.  At least enough to get them mobile."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"I have a question--were the crates all moved liked this when you got there?  If so, wouldn't someone have noticed the trapdoor?  If not, how did the dark wizard come out to attack you?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Silver haired? Yes, that was her. What happened to her?"

"Wait a minute, you say she worshiped Selune? What is this, some plot to kidnap clerics of all the gods?"

In response to Nhalia's musings Kel says, "Hey, that's right. I just assumed that he magicked his way out - but maybe there's a secret way. OK, I'm going to search thoroughly."









*OOC:*



Take 20 on the search, starting in the area around the fallen stack where the mage first appeared.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"The two I mentioned...were sacrificed, one each day.  I am sorry," Nhalia hangs her head.

(OOC: Kel finds nothing around there, but a dwarf might be able to tell you something about that other tunnel that led to the dead-end rune, and where it ends )


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

"Not all the gods," Sulannus says, looking troubled. "But both Selune and Sehanine have strong ties to the moon. Strange."

She looks at the priestess. "You said he was going to sacrifice you...did he begin his ritual? Did you notice what he was doing, and saying?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"Yes, he started the ritual.  He was talking in a language I couldn't understand--I think it was Abyssal based on the time my brother unsuccessfully tried to teach me a few planar languages."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Do you know what happened to their bodies?" asks Kel, distracted for the moment by news of the silver-haired woman's death.

"Hey, I'm not being weird - it's just that, if we can find the bodies, then we have more evidence of this group's actions."

Kel gives up his search in disgust.

"It's no good, I can't find anything here. But you were right, he had to have some way of getting here. So if the door isn't here, maybe it's down below."

"Come on - we need to get down into that tunnel! Can you three manage Shan and Titus? I'm going to check out that dead end ... carefully!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"I believe they were consumed by the Abyss, body and soul," Nhalia replies sadly, her head bowed down in either shame at being powerless to help them or reverence for the dead, "If they are lucky, they will be eaten by some awful beast that hungers for souls...if not...well, let's not dwell on it."

"I can try to help my fellow Tel'Quess carry one of them.  Blunt is definitely strong enough to take the other, I imagine."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

Sulannus nods gratefully. "Shan is heavy...any help would be appreciated."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I can try to help my fellow Tel'Quess carry one of them.  Blunt is definitely strong enough to take the other, I imagine."



At Nhalia's comment, Kel pauses in his headlong rush back to the tunnel, comes closer and examines  her appraisingly. When he stops looking at the beautiful woman and starts seeing the person in front of him, he notices how badly she has been beaten and with what courage she has been bearing up.

"I'm sorry, Nhalia," he says, laying a hand on her arm. "We've been so focused on solving the problem of how to survive, and to get out of here, that we haven't paid any attention to your own wounds. And you've spent your magic on us without any thought for yourself."

"We're all wounded, although I'm in the best shape of the lot of us, thanks to your prayers. And Blunt's as strong as all of us put together, anyway. Come on - we three will carry Shan and his armour, and Blunt will carry Titus. Another minute or two won't matter!"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt grunts with the effort as he carefully lifts the limp form of his friend Titus and follows the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Nhalia nods and helps lift Shan and his armour along with the others, though they have too much trouble with the three fitting like that into the tunnel, so eventually they decide to just give Sulannus the armour and have Kel and Nhalia carry the body.*

(OOC: Which way will it be, then?)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"I think we need to get out of here as soon as we can - but I really think we should search the rest of this place while we have the chance."

"I've got a hunch that the rune Blunt told me about might be some sort of travel device - but who knows if we can get it working, or where it will take us. We need to prepare ourselves as best we can for what might be at the end of that trip. And that's another reason to search the tunnel. There might be gear there that could help us - weapons or food. Maybe even some healing."

"That reminds me - I found a potion and some gems when I searched the room where Nhalia was held. We should try and work out what the potion does - it could be useful."

"Nhalia, if you can cope, I think we should go back to that room. At least we know it's not trapped, so it's a safe place to rest for a little while. Then I'm going to check out the rest of the place. Then I'll come back and get you, and we can examine that rune."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"Well...I don't think it's a very safe place to rest at all--he'll be back here, and that's the first place he'll go, right?  Do you want to scout out ahead to look at those runes now, and we'll follow you after you report?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Oh, all right."

"Here, have a look at these while I'm gone. If you've got any ideas about the potion, it could be handy."

Kel hands over the potion (happily) and the gems (reluctantly) and goes to examine the dead end corridor.









*OOC:*



Search for traps at the dead end. Search +6, take 20.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Nhalia takes the potion and the gems, though she doesn't seem to know what the potion is.*

*Kel finds nothing except the obvious rune at the dead-end.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel goes back to the group.

"OK, the dead end's not trapped. Nhalia, Sul, could you come and look at this rune? You both know about magic. One of you might recognise it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: Actually...with Fighter and Cleric skill points per level, you'd be surprised )

*They head down with Kel, but no one is able to determine what the rune might do.*

"Kelloran, do you want me to try touching the rune?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"No, no - that's OK. I'll do that. I just wanted to check in case one of you knew what it did."

Before Nhalia can act, and before he can change his mind, Kel reaches out and touches it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*His hand goes through the ceiling, rather than actually touching it.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Huh?"

Kel waves his hand around.

"That's weird! That's really weird! What's it doing?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt allows the others to lay Shan, as the more greviously wounded, on the bed.  "Don't forget to check the other tunnel," he reminds Kel. (OOC: the one that branched to the left just before this room.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"I'm not sure," Nhalia admits, "See if you can climb up through the ceiling."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel feels out the dimensions of the 'hole' his hand has gone through. If he finds an edge, he'll pull himself up, first having fastened his lantern to his belt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kel climbs up and back into the warehouse near where the summoner first started attacking them.*

(OOC: A dwarf would have known that the tunnel went directly under there )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel tries to put his arm back through the 'hole'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*He can't put his arm through.  It's the floor, so his arm slams into the ground.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel searches the area immediately around his current position very carefully, wondering if there might be some similar rune to be found.

[/OOC]Take 20[/OOC]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: Nope )

*Kel finds absolutely nothing resembling such a rune here.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel runs back down the tunnel. When he gets back to the others he says, "That's amazing! I just went straight through the ceiling and into the warehouse above. But I couldn't come back that way."

"We're going to have to look down that other corridor - I don't think this goes anywhere else."

He pauses, looking up at the rune appraisingly. "That is so amazing - being invisible, summoning beasts, being able to walk through walls. Don't you think that's amazing? I wonder how they *do* that?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt raises an eyebrow at Kel's findings.  "Humph!" he exclaims.  "Amazing indeed.  But just as long as we aren't here when he does it again.  And it still doesn't explain where he went.  I had him in my hands!"

"I'll join you looking down the other corridor.  Nhalia, watch our friends."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"It is powerful magic, such as that which the goddess grants...though she emphasises the secrets of the mystic arcane, as opposed to Corellon, who emphasies wizardry and quantifying the magic."

*The other corridor (left then left) slopes around for a while and then upward, also leading to a rune in the ceiling.*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt waits patiently for Kel to explore the new rune.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Assuming that this rune, too, will be a one-way passage, Kel says to Blunt, "If I don't return straight away, it'll be because this is only works one way. If I can't get back, just stick your hand through. If I can grab it, it means that I can help pull the others up. If not," the lad shrugs, "well, I don't see that we have any other choice. Good luck."

"I hope this takes me somewhere just outside the building. If it doesn't, we might be stepping from the frying pan into the fire."

Drawing his dagger, Kel reaches upwards, preparing to pull himself up.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt nods.  "Just stick your head through if you can."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Yeah," grunts Kel, pulling himself up, "good idea."

The young rogue chuckles softly as he imagines himself from Blunt's point of view, head and hands disappearing into the ceiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kel finds that he can't help but pull himself completely through once the first part of him makes it through the ground, at least not without experiencing intense pain and eventually dying.  He chooses to completely phase through, and he winds up in a dark alley near the warehouse.  As before, he can't get back under.  When Blunt sticks his hand through, he also finds that he has to go all the way through.*

(OOC:  )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Bugger!"

"Come on," Kel calls as he runs around the warehouse to the spot where the rope is tied. "We'll have to go back in and get the others out."

He blows out his lantern, so that the light won't give away his position.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kel finds that the rope has been pulled up and fed into the window slightly to avoid it being spotted during their earlier escapades.*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

"Catch me if I fall," murmurs Blunt, as he repeats his earlier action of scaling the two building like a chimney.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Blunt manages to make it to the top again, and he is able to take 10 climbing the rope down the inside crates now that a battle isn't raging, reaching the others again and leaving Kel outside.*

*Together, the others are able to gather everyone and regroup in the alley with Kel.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"Whew! Finally!"

"OK, now it's time to find an inn. Nhalia, where are those gems? Now, does anybody know much about shinies? I figure these are more than enough to get us a place to sleep - and a good one, at that."









*OOC:*



Knowledge (Local) +7 to find an inn. RA, what's the value breakdown of the gems - one more pricey than the other? And would they be likely to actually get some change, if the inn bill was less than the value of the gem?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: Blunt beat you to it   And a good thing, since you'd likely fall and die )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, I edited my previous post instead of posting anew. Forgot you wouldn't get an update message!


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

"Blunt needs food, badly," the bald-headed human mutters.  "And a good rest," he adds as they start towards the desired inn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: The gems seem to be roughly even, and he would likely get change)  

*Kel knows some of the highest-profile and best inns in the city from stories of the beautiful serving girls, fine wine, and excellent service, and he knows a lot of the sleaziest around from his life experience, but he actually doesn't know much about the middle-of-the-road inns.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

*OOC:*



In other words, he failed his Knowledge (Local) roll!  

OK, he'll head towards the higher end of town - not really expensive but definitely not the slums. They don't need sleaze at the moment. They need somewhere where they can feel relatively safe.

And since he knows so many of the dives, he'll work on the assumption that the ones he's not familiar with are more likely to be reasonable.

And of course, something that's not too far to carry the others would be a real plus, too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: You and your metagame terms like 'fail'.  I put his failure in terms of other sorts of successes and made him come across as cool )

*Kel leads everyone over to the better part of town, passing by the only inn that is obvious to recognise from afar--Elenia's Blessing.  It's legendary as the most expensive and best of all inns in Thresk, and it is notable for its alabaster facade and the image of the brilliantly-gorgeous blonde-haired woman on the front, resplendant enough to be worshipped as an icon of a goddess, and indeed some of the poorer folk sometimes pass by the inn specifically to pay their respects to the image, such is their love for their kind-hearted princess.*

*Moving past, since one night at that inn would likely take all of their gold, they look around and eventually find a less-fancy inn somewhere nearby in that area, though considering it is the less-fancy inn, the name is an ironic pun--The Unicorn's Fancy.*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

Sulannus seems dazed by all that they've uncovered. "All these magical devices...it would have taken time and great expense to put it all together. I think we must be careful in revealing what we know. Who knows what power they hold in local politics?"

She looks around nervously. "They could have someone following us invisibly right now...waiting for an unguarded moment..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Nhalia seems unnerved by Sulannus's line of thought.*

"Surely an invisible assailant would have attacked us when we separated, though, right?  When Kel was all alone up there, or when he and Blunt left the two of us with the fallen, they would have struck, if they were going to strike..." she doesn't sound as convinced as her words imply, "...Right?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Blunt gains the little one's attention. "Kel, do your best to buy us an unobserved entry and some privacy.  Carrying wounded will draw attention we don't need.  Is there a back door?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You and your metagame terms like 'fail'.  I put his failure in terms of other sorts of successes and made him come across as cool )











*OOC:*



You're quite right - consider me to be duly repentant!


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Blunt gains the little one's attention. "Kel, do your best to buy us an unobserved entry and some privacy.  Carrying wounded will draw attention we don't need.  Is there a back door?"



Kel rolls his eyes, as if to say, "Why me?", then grins and goes inside. He checks out the place, asking the prices and suggesting that discrete entry and privacy would be ... gratefully received.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kel is greeted by the rotund innkeeper, a man named Jarvis Greetle.  It seems that the price for a standard room is 10 gold a night, though that covers dinner and breakfast as well, and a room fits up to two people.  When asked about discreet entry in that fashion, he says that he doesn't want any illicit folk and dealings in his inn, and he suggests that such a person go elsewhere.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel draws himself up to his full height and answers the innkeeper's insinuations with cold clarity.

"Illicit folk are just the sort my companions and I are trying to avoid. We have been engaged in a rescue mission - the details of which I am not at liberty to disclose. Suffice it to say that the  noble lady has been recovered, despite the rough handling she received from her captors - and that the elven nation will be extremely unhappy with anyone who obstructs our efforts to return her safely to her family - of whom she is, shall we say, the *crowning* glory!"

"Now, I had been told that this was an inn where I could rely on both the compassion and the discretion of the owner. If I am wrong, then I will leave now."









*OOC:*



Bluff +1


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

*The innkeeper doesn't seem too impressed.*

"Yeah, sure...so what _really_ happened son?  Is that blood on your clothes?  Are you in some sort of street gang and want to use this inn for a 'deal' now?"

(OOC: Ouch!  Too bad Profession is Wis so many commoners will take Wis as their high stat to beat you with a mighty +2 untrained Sense Motive  )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

"I see," Kel sighs wearily. "You don't believe me because of my youth. Look, would you be convinced if I brought the princess inside? We need rest and we need privacy. Our paladin, Sir Shan, is at death's door. We beat off the foe and escaped but unless we can disappear in short order, they will bring reinforcements. Now, we were not followed - but we will be found soon, unless you are prepared to help us. This is a matter of great delicacy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"No, not your age, lad.  It's simpler than that.  The elves don't have a king nor a princess," the innkeeper chuckles after Kel tries to recover.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, not your age, lad.  It's simpler than that.  The elves don't have a king nor a princess," the innkeeper chuckles after Kel tries to recover.











*OOC:*



Ah, bollocks! Now you tell me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: He was having fun waiting to see what Kel would say next )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Next!


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2006)

Kel leaves the inn and rejoins the others.

"He told me to sling my hook. Maybe it would be better if Sulannus or Nhalia asked at the next place?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

"Uhh...I can try if you like.  If our paladin was awake, I'm sure they'd let him in..."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

"What if we ask the innkeeper to come and see?" Sulannus posits. "There's no mistaking him for  a common ruffian, even unconcious. And Nhalia, you have a priestesses sigil, they may listen to you. Surely even these humans know Sehanine Moonbow will not abide an evil-tempered cleric in her fold."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What if we ask the innkeeper to come and see?" Sulannus posits. "There's no mistaking him for  a common ruffian, even unconcious. And Nhalia, you have a priestesses sigil, they may listen to you. Surely even these humans know Sehanine Moonbow will not abide an evil-tempered cleric in her fold."



"Good idea," agrees Blunt.  "But maybe Nhalia should ask as I doubt he would trust Kel."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 17, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Good idea," agrees Blunt.  "But maybe Nhalia should ask as I doubt he would trust Kel."



"Yeah - they look at me and see the street rat, not the valiant hero. Can't think why!"

Kel grins impishly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

"I think it is probably unlikely that the humans here know much of the elven gods--most of them know nothing more than that we live in the eastern forest and have pointy ears and know nothing of our culture or religion."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2006)

"Do we try here again?" queries Blunt.  "Maybe with Nahlia and Sulannus carrying Shan, they might be able to convince the man.  Otherwise we move on to a different Inn."


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 17, 2006)

Kel shrugs.

"Hey, I've already made a fool of myself. I can cope with going in again. And the innkeeper didn't seem bad-hearted - just ... astute."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2006)

Blunt shrugs.  "We may as well try again while we are here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--going to decide? A simple choice will do it, as mentioned by our very own paladin in the OOC thread )


----------



## Legildur (Oct 20, 2006)

"Let's all go in and show them 'our paladin'," suggests Blunt.  "If no luck, then we go elsewhere."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

"Hmm...okay.  Should we not include Kelloran in the initial group that enters now, then, since they are suspicious that he was trying to trick them?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 20, 2006)

"No, Kelloran is one of us, and it will show he meant well.  I will not deceive the man again," says Blunt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

"Okay, then.  I'm just worried they might think we're trying to trick them again.  Shall we go then?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelloran gestures to Nhalia to enter the inn.  Once the "elven princess" has appeared, he and the others will carry in Shan, Titus and the baggage.

He's not about to say anything to the innkeeper, however - he'll leave it up to the others to try and repair the trouble he's caused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

"Time for my best brother impression," Nhalia mutters to herself quietly.

*Nhalia winks to Kel as if to say not to take the following act personally, as it is for the innkeeper's benefit to explain away Kel's gaffe, then she heads up to speak with him.*

"Excuse me sir.  My human servant is a bit overzealous and completely ignorant of the ways of the Tel'Quess.  He thinks every elf of sufficient breeding a princess--is it not droll?  As you can see here, my lackeys and my knight retainer, a paladin in the service of Ilmater, have come to harm protecting me.  As a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow and daughter of the Tel'Quess, I seek shelter in your inn.  Will you provide it?"

"Well...uhh...I guess so."

"Good.  Servant?  Give him the payment."

*She motions for Kel.*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 20, 2006)

Kel steps forward promptly, looking suitably chastened. He opens the pouch at his belt and brings out a gem which he hands to the innkeeper. He then steps back, keeping a glum silence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

"You'll find this is more than enough to pay for three rooms for the night.  Can you make change for that?  I have heard of this inn's sterling reputation, so I trust you to give us a fair price."

*The innkeeper nods and returns 45 gold for the gem.  Nhalia nods.*

"Thank you good sir.  Is there a staff member who can show us to our rooms now?  Some of us need rest, as you can see."

*The innkeeper calls over a hostess to take them to their rooms, handing her the three keys, which she distributes one by one as they reach the rooms.  Two of the rooms are relatively close on the third floor, but the other is on the second.*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 20, 2006)

Blunt bows in thanks to the man.

"I would stay in one room with Titus.  The second floor will be fine be me," Blunt offers. "Unless Nhalia, you wish to watch over him and Shan?" (OOC: Blunt will attempt healing proficiency overnight if he is watching Titus).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2006)

(agh...I can't leave you guys alone for a moment! )

Sulannus goes along with the ruse, perhaps privately amused that she actually is highblood enough perhaps to warrant this sort of thing...had her circumstances been different. In any event it unfolds satisfactorily.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Nhalia's father is a high elf, she just isn't, so she knows how to act it from her brother, who is also a high elf   Speaking of which, Nhalia's eye and hair colouring are unlike those Sulannus has ever seen on an elf)

"I'll let you guys decide for rooms.  Sorry if I offended anyone with my haughty-elf impression.  I'm not really like that, I promise."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 20, 2006)

Nhalia said:
			
		

> "I'll let you guys decide for rooms.  Sorry if I offended anyone with my haughty-elf impression.  I'm not really like that, I promise."



"Who cares how you act after your help earlier," says Blunt, well, bluntly.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 20, 2006)

"Do you think we need to set a guard? Seeing as I mucked up our 'low-key' entrance, maybe I should stay up and watch ... although I don't think I could watch out the whole night again. Of course, one guard won't be able to keep watch on both floors. What do you think we should do?"

Kel looks both worried and a little shame-faced. He doesn't like to admit it, but he doesn't feel as if he's been much help to the group.

Still, the innkeeper's revised estimate of the worth of the gemstones cheers him a little!


----------



## Legildur (Oct 20, 2006)

"A reputable inn, and rest much needed.  I see little choice but to sleep," says Blunt.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 24, 2006)

(OOC: Rest for the weary or guard duty? And how to split the rooms?

If the elves take turn to watch for 4 hours each, the others could sleep for eight. Do elves get natural healing after a trance though or does that always take 8 hours?)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Blunt offered to care for Titus.  His intention was to simply take the 2nd floor room and secure it with the key and whatever other means might have been immediately available (bed against door etc), and then SLEEP![/sblock]"It would be better if we could squeeze into two rooms," says Blunt.  "Then I would take a watch.  Otherwise I'll stay with Titus and simply sleep."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2006)

"I can probably take two shifts," Sulannus points out. "Nhalia will need a full night's rest to recover her energy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

(OOC: No she doesn't.  She's a cleric )


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 26, 2006)

"Whatever gets the maximum number of us the most rest."

Kel looks at Sulannus with concern. "Uh, Sulannus, you need to get some sleep as much as the rest of us. You're still pretty badly hurt. But the other night you only needed four hours. So if you slept for four, while I watched, then I could sleep for four while you watched. That way, if Nhalia only needed four hours, she could spell Blunt and in the morning she could ... spell us all. If you get my drift."

He grinned, then subsided, hoping that he hadn't offended the cleric.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

"I don't mind keeping watch, though we likely don't need it inside of this inn.  Truth be told, I had little else to do while captured other than Reverie, so I could stay up all night without a problem."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2006)

(Ah, okay...I wasn't aware of the house rule. Nice for clerics. )

Sulannus does look tired, and even a bit relieved at the others' words. "I admit...I could use the rest. It has been a trying few days, though I am glad for how things turned out in the end. I just wish we'd  been in time to help that other woman..." 

She sighs unhappily, and leans against the wall.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 26, 2006)

"There'll be more to help yet," Blunt mutters.  "You don't think that they'd stop on our sake?  They'll simply move elsewhere."

"Anyway, I'm tired and very sore (1 hp).  I'm going to rest.  I'll take the room on the second floor if there is not enough room up here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

(OOC: It isn't a house rule.  It's the core rules being dumb in favour of clerics.)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 27, 2006)

(OOC: Correct.  Clerics only need pray at their designated time (dawn, dusk, midnight etc), or as soon as practical thereafter, in order to replentish their spells.)


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 27, 2006)

"Oh, enough talking then. I'm too tired to argue it any further. Nhalia, if you say you don't need to ... reverie ... and Blunt's prepared to lock himself in downstairs and sleep, then I say we all get some sleep and leave it Nhalia!"

"And Nhalia, if you see anything - SCREAM!"


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 31, 2006)

(OOC: I guess everyone accepts Kel's suggestion?)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 31, 2006)

Blunt farewells the other and carries Titus to the the second floor room. (ooc: unless there is sufficient room for all of them in two rooms)

(OOC2: Unless of course Nhalia will apply healing proficiency overnight to the two unconscious characters, then Blunt will leave Titus with her).


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2006)

Kel helps Sulannus carry Shan into one of the rooms and lay him on a bed. Then, going back out into the corridor briefly to say good night to the others, he goes back into the room, locks the door, and lies down. He makes sure that his crossbow is loaded and close to his left hand and that his dagger is unsheathed and close to his right. Then he gives himself over to sleep.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2006)

Sulannus sits in the upstairs room, her bow across her lap with an arrow sitting atop it in its nock, but her posture is otherwise relaxed. Her jade eyes are open, her head slightly canted to one side, but she's not focusing on anything in the room though her eyes still quiver slightly, as if following images only she can see.

In the reverie, her memories are like stones floating in a vast void filled with twisting whirlwinds that extend infinitely up and down. Sulannus leaps from stone to stone, linking these events, reliving them from a more distant, more dispassionate perspective. The high emotion is gone, since she knows how it ends now. Now she merely watches herself playing out her part, with time to think things over in far more detail and depth.

_The enemy is strong, but prefers to work through conjured minions. Is there a weakness there? A flaw?_

The next stone takes her startlingly backwards in time, to her brother when he was half-jokingly trying to teach her the basics of magic.

_Ah,_ he had said, tapping a page in his grimoire. _Here's a spell no wizard should be without. The Silver Ward, as I call it. There are two versions, a lesser and greater, but even an apprentice fresh from tutoring can cast the lesser._

_What does it do?_ she'd asked excitedly, earning a fond, condescending look. 

_It is a potent protection. It can block, if not break, mental influences, provide some measure of physical protection from attacks that come from beings of evil aspect, and..._

And.

For an instant, Sulannus' heart slowed, then sped up in a great burst of excitement. Her eyes focused again on the room and she dug into her knapsack, dragging out her bedraggled, dogeared book of "practice spells" that her brother had given her. She hadn't had time to use it much lately, but if...yes! The Silver Ward was there...if still well beyond her abilities. She had to study. To practice. To learn. Because if her brother was right, the Silver Ward would be exactly what they needed to get the edge on this conjurer. And he wouldn't have any reason to suspect it until it was too late...

Reluctantly, Sulannus turned the pages back to the beginning, seeing them clearly even in only the dim light that peeked under the door. As tempting as it was to try to cast the Ward immediately, she knew she was woefully out of practice. Start at the beginning, or risk disaster. They couldn't afford another disaster now.

With a look of stern concentration, she lifted a hand and began to practice the mudras in the book, even as she recited under her breath the names of the High Arcane characters.

(basically, 4 hours reverie, and the rest of the night doing Flavor Activities so she can pick up a wizard level when we level )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, wait a minute--there's no Wizard in this group, is there?  When you level, if you pick up a new class or a new skill that nobody in the group has, you have to do training.  It doesn't have to be particularly long, but it has to happen.  This is a house rule because I don't like it when languages, skills, and classes that nobody knows pop up randomly in the group.)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 1, 2006)

If we'd have found the hedge wizard that might have been a help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Actually, the other group had a would-be mage too, but they got Nhalia's brother, who is a Wizard.  In total, you guys probably got the better deal, but at least he could train...Hmm, you'll probably wind up in a place with a Wizard presently if you translate those unreadable things you guys took   Until then, since I didn't mention it well enough ahead of time, I'll let Sul get the new Hit Dice, saving throws, etc, but not the spells or familiar yet (nor skills that nobody in the group can teach, though Nhalia might have some of the ones Sul wants).  Actually, the Wizard's spellbook is massively expensive if you don't get it for free (there's no way a first-level character could afford it), so I should have noticed that Sul had placed it on her inventory list .

Also--I don't know if Sul is planning to specialise, but there's good news if she is:  She need only choose barred schools based on the 3.0 barred schools rules: having to choose two schools is excessive for the weaker schools)


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 1, 2006)

*OOC:*



Hmm. My plan has always been to have Kelloran multiclass into wizard. Maybe we could work something out so that Sulannus and Kel can train together. (Of course, a first step would be for Kel to learn how to read.)

He's asked Sul a little about magic already (at the hedge mage's home), so maybe he'll ask her to teach him how to read as a first step.

That is, when they have a moment where they aren't either exhausted or unconscious!  

Oh, and just how expensive is the wizard's spellbook?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Right--I knew Kel was probably going to go for Wizard and/or Arcane Trickster eventually, and I remembered Sul was going Arcane Archer, though builds for that often don't go heavily Wizard, since the PrC gives no casting--either way, there will be a good number of opportunities to encounter Wizards--just not yet )


----------



## Legildur (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Hopefully friendly wizards!  RA, I think we're set to rest overnight.  Unless there is something you think we need to add.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Looks good to me!)

*The group has a peaceful rest, and they awaken the next day refreshed and feeling better, except the few that are still out cold from the beating of the previous night.  Unfortunately, Nhalia recovers her spells at sunset when the moon is shining, so she cannot help the others yet.*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2006)

(hee...I opened a whole can of worms with my flimsy flavor flailings.   To clarify: I actually like the idea of training for things we've had no exposure to, so that's fine. As for spellbooks, I figured Su's isn't a "real" spellbook...that is, it doesn't REALLY have whole spells in it. It's like...a magical "primer." An ABC of magic.It mentions this warding in it, leading her to hope she can learn it, but it's not paid for as a spellbook, so it certainly is not a spellbook by any real mechanical standard. It really is just for flavor. Similarly, I don't plan to go far as a wizard for Su...supplementary spells and qualifying for AA only, really. I don't wanna hork her BAB and HP too much. So Kel's wide open to be a more proficient caster. )


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

*OOC:*



So, what *is* the cost for a spellbook if you multiclass into wizard at a higher level?


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2006)

(ooc: Don't worry about it.  Just steal or loot one!)


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The group has a peaceful rest, and they awaken the next day refreshed and feeling better, except the few that are still out cold from the beating of the previous night.*



Blunt rises early with the first light.  Still very sore and wounded (ooc: did we recover 1 hit point over night?) he nonetheless commences his standard daily routine of morning prayer.  After a time, he rises and gathering Titus in his arms, takes his still unconscious friend up to the others.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

Kel wakes with the rising of the sun, yawns, stretches luxuriously, then comes wide awake and bounds out of bed to check on Shan. Satisfied that the paladin is no worse, and, indeed, that his breathing is steadier and his colour ... well, no, his colour is still pretty bad, actually ... he goes and knocks on the door of Sulannus and Nhalia's room.

When they respond, he pops his head in and says, "Who's for breakfast? Or do you think it would be better to eat in our rooms? In which case, I will be the servant ... _my lady_." He grins and heads downstairs to arrange trays to bring up.

On the way, he stops in to check on Blunt and Titus.

He finds the staff on duty and says, "My lady has decided that she will eat in her room. Please prepare trays for all of us. I can give you a hand to take them upstairs, if you like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2006)

(OOC: Those who leveled up in fact recovered 2 HP overnight )


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Those who leveled up in fact recovered 2 HP overnight )



(OOC: Did anyone level? Blunt is well short....   )


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Those who leveled up in fact recovered 2 HP overnight )





			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC: Did anyone level? Blunt is well short....   )











*OOC:*



Yeah, RA, I think you've actually only given us about 150 XP since we started. Or have I missed the other 1500?


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 6, 2006)

*OOC:*



RA, are you waiting on someone's post? Or have I driven you off with my mercenary talk of XP awards?  

Or perhaps life is just too busy!  

It's funny - we seem to have bumbled, struggled, blundered and klutzed our way through most of the encounters; we're probably still a long way from realizing the garnered puissance of our experience (AKA levelling up  ); and yet this is a game I'm really enjoying, and a character I *really* want to see advance. Perhaps it's because we've put so much blood, sweat and tears into it. We've had to work so hard for any small rewards we've reaped that there's a real sense of triumph when we do achieve some success.

Whatever! On with the game!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2006)

(OOC - Strewth! I've been planning and plotting for the second level for awhile now.  Probably because, as you say, it seemed pretty questionable that we'd make it for awhile there. Hee. Do we have a current exp count?)

Still engrossed in her book when Kel comes around, Sulannus simply nods and waves a hand at the door and calls, "That will be fine, thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Actually, you're about to level up (yay!)--I got you mixed up with the other game.  The only thing that has kept you from it is basically failing to examine the clues you've recovered   The delay was due in no part to you and in whole part to me--I was applying for the National Science Foundation Graduate Research Fellowship Program.  If I am selected, they pay me $40,500 a year (most of which goes right back to the university, but that's still great).  I'll almost certainly fail to get it, but I figured I might as well try )


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Actually, you're about to level up (yay!)



Hoody-hoo! Invisibility and teleportation, here I come!  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The only thing that has kept you from it is basically failing to examine the clues you've recovered



There's clues? Ooh - better put my glasses on.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was applying for the National Science Foundation Graduate Research Fellowship Program.



Good luck, RA! That'd be great - one less worry to get in the way of applying yourself in your chosen field.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> There's clues? Ooh - better put my glasses on.




_OOC: I assume he's talking about the books and such Blunt ran across, which I believe we shoved in a bag somewhere (or, well, since Titus is still in a coma, you guys did, anyway)_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2006)

*The group rests well and awakens, and before long Kel has successfully acquired a warm breakfast of bacon and eggs for the humans and tava blintzes of the berry and cheese varieties for the elven ladies.*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2006)

Sulannus sits crosslegged on the bed in her room, nibbling daintily at the blintz in her hand as she sifts through the items recovered from the warehouse and its secret rooms. They are spread out over the foot of the bed, leaving room for the still wounded party members to lie at the head of it.

"Have we taken inventory yet? What did you manage to bring back?" she asks.

(asking the GM as much as anyone )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

(OOC: Papers and books, none in Common)


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2006)

_OOC: Whenever he manages to wake up, Titus actually knows Abyssal, which seems like a contender for a language a person who sacrifices clerics might write in...  :\ _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

(OOC: Yep--that's like all of them except the one in Draconic that doesn't matter )


----------



## Legildur (Nov 9, 2006)

(OOC: LOL! We healed the wrong guy!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

(OOC: Yup    You'll have to wait for moonrise to get the new healing spells and then you'll be all set though)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 9, 2006)

Being unable to read the books himself, Blunt refrains from exercising his troubled mind any further and spends the bulk of the day in meditation and rest (he's still quite injured) near his friend, Titus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

(OOC: If you stay in the inn past checkout time, you have to pay for another night--same price as before)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2006)

"Question is," says Blunt, as he rises from one of his long sessions of meditation, "Do we explore further in the coming night?"

"Or do we stay here another night and heal Titus and Shan?"

"I am content to stay another night and let wounds heal."

"Kel, should we try and find someone to translate these books for us?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 11, 2006)

"Well," says Kel, wiping bacon grease from his chin, "I say we stay put. The luxury of having everyone back on deck, and at full capacity, is worth the outrageous prices they charge here."

Kelloran's eyes widen at the thought of all their hard earned loot going into the innkeeper's strongbox, but he stands by his words.

"Do we have any idea what sort of writing this is? That might help me work out who we should ask to help. Whoever it is, it'll have to be someone ... discrete."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

*Noone can make hide nor hair of most of the writing, though the Draconic on one of the books is more easily recognisable.*

"I think...my brother could probably read this.  It's one of those planar languages," Nhalia comments, "Of course, he's not around, so it doesn't matter."

*Blunt thinks Titus knows a lot of those weird languages.*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2006)

"Nhalia," Sulannus asks, "Do you think it would be useful for you to make a report to the town guard about these events? Perhaps show them the warehouse and what's hidden within?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2006)

"I haven't known Titus for more than a couple of weeks," starts Blunt.  "But he did like to read and speak in some odd languages.  Even if he can't read these books, I feel sure that he would be able to at least say what language they are written in."

"It's just a matter of waiting until Nhalia can bring him around."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: So is that a consensus for ponying up the cash and sitting on your hands for a day?)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Well, it is difficult to go anywhere with 2 members down and the others badly wounded.  So we need to wait for Nhalia and the moonrise.  And we still need someone to read the books.  My vote is to stick around, even though it is expensive.  At least it is good rest!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: If you rest the whole day, you do get double recovery   Okay, if Kel and Blunt agree, that's effectively a consensus)

*The group pays for another day's stay and rests peacefully, recovering well before moonrise and Nhalia's prayers to her goddess, the moonlight and starlight shining on her and causing her lavender hair to almost glow with a brilliant sheen.  She seems empowered by the light, somehow just a bit bewitching, like a hint of the unknown, promise held just beyond the horizon.*

*Her spells prepared, Nhalia immediately substitutes one each for healing each of the unconscious warriors.*

(OOC: Everyone recovers 2 HP naturally.  Titus recovers an additional 7, Sulannus an additional 4, Shan an additional 5)


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Shan is still out. HP at -5 I believe, -4 by morning.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: 2 includes the next night, since I already gave you 1 for the last night--it replaces the 8 hours with 24 .  But yeah, it's hard to heal up from Diehard and nearly dying   I may allow him to eventually level up in his sleep and wake up, but don't expect that in general in a non-resting situation )


----------



## Legildur (Nov 13, 2006)

Blunt smiles as his friend Titus slowly comes around from Nhalia's efforts.  He nods a silent thanks to the moon priestess before turning his attention back to his friend.  "Welcome back, friend," he greets his prone companion.  "It has been a day since your eyes were last open.  We are resting in a ridiculously expensive inn and Nhalia here has healed your wounds."

Blunt goes on to describe the rest of the battle and their findings and fears.  "Friend, when we were on the boat traveling down the river I remember you speaking in strange tongues and reading texts who's alphabet I did not even recognise.  Perhaps you would have more luck than us in distilling the summoner's purpose and plans by reading the books we found."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

*Nhalia waves a quiet hello from her position at Titus's side, her warm hand resting on his wounds and seeping healing moonlight into his body.*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 14, 2006)

Kelloran watches as Nhalia's healing touch brings Titus around. Somewhat wistfully, he thinks back to his own healing - and almost finds himself wishing he'd been wounded again, so that he could be the focus of her attention.

Then he blushes bright red and finds an excuse to fuss at something else, desperately hoping no-one's seen him.









*OOC:*



Yep, I'm happy with staying the extra night. BTW, Kel will pony up the extra gem in payment - may as well have some cash to spread around.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus groans, putting a hand to his head. 

"Not again ..." he mutters. He's about to ask who the new girl is when Blunt explains what's happened. The scruffy man nods, then pushes himself up to a sitting position with a pained expression.

"Never thought my contribution to the cause would be reading, but at the moment that's probably about the only thing I'm good for, so bring on the candle and the parchment."

With a flush, he turns to Nhalia, then, saying sheepishly, "And thanks. I've got to stop running so headlong towards death's door like that, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2006)

"That goes for all of us," Sulannus agrees. "Our successes have come at such terrible prices. Surely there must be something we could do to improve. I've yet to hear a ballad or tale of adventure where the heroes are nearly slain at each turn of fate."

She smiles with some good humor though. "Still. At cost or no, we have been successful, and against the odds, I suppose. The wizard we've been opposing is a formidable foe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2006)

"The goddess watches over those who skirt death's door, who ride the current of the unknown and delve into life's mysteries and magic's," Nhalia replies to Titus.

*Titus reads the letters, which are in Abyssal.  One is unfinished and was thus probably being penned by the Wizard they encountered, but it has nothing of interest so far except 'Everything is ready'.  The other, in a different hand, is far more foreboding:*

Elicio, you idiot! You seem to be making too much of a stir in the area--we don't want to be uncovered before we get what we came for, so stop with all the sacrifices already before they compromise the mission. Once everything is prepared and obtained from here, there is still more to do. You'll need to return and prepare for the next phase. Don't use the charm to return unless you absolutely have to, as usual. They aren't cheap, and eventually we'll decide that saving your worthless hide isn't worth the cost. Sweet revenge is near...all too soon. How fitting that it will be the coronation when we strike and spell their doom!'

*Also of note is the broken wax seal on that letter:*

[SBLOCK=Titus]This is the symbol of the cult known as 'Night's Embrace' that was completely destroyed almost twenty years ago. Back in the heyday, the cult was known for evil plots involving demons and undead, mostly related to crushing and destroying Sundaria and its people in a tide of darkness. They used to have a fairly wide base of followers under an extremely powerful and dangerous leader named Temera Invesperasci, but Temera was destroyed along with most of the cult, and the rest of the power base crumbled forever.[/SBLOCK]

*There are also books.  They are mainly written in Abyssal and Draconic, with one in Common. The ones in Draconic and Common are mainly on the Abyss and Demon Summoning. The one in Common is entitled 'Demonology for Dummies', one in Draconic is actually about Conjuration and not just Demonology, and the only one of the bunch that isn't about Conjuration at all, also in Draconic, is 'How to guard your lair like an Archmage on an apprentice's budget--Traps, Spells, and Tricks of the Trade'*


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus nods his understanding and thanks to the priestess. He translates as he goes, grimacing when he adjusts himself where he sits in his bed. When he finds the letter, though, his pain and discomfort seems to disappear.

"Finally!" he says, turning to Nhalia with a smile. "I don't know if this was your mistress looking out for me or not, but I've been looking for this my whole life!"

He holds the broken seal up to show the others, explaining, "This here? It's the seal of the Night's Embrace cult. _The_ cult, my friends. Demons and undead and general evil unleashed on our land? Everyone thought they were gone and crumbled, but I've been training, and here it is: proof they're still around..." he scans the letter, muttering to himself before saying: "... and looking to have another run at taking us over." he translates the letter for his fellows to illustrate his point. And when he's done, he looks upward.

"Maybe I wasn't so insane running off after all, eh Tempus?" he says to the ceiling.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2006)

Blunt listens patiently as Titus scans all the documents and books and uncovers the plot.  Deep in thought, he says little for a time.  "My friend, I cannot allow such evil to dominate the land and bring pain and suffering to the people.  For people need a balance in things to know that they are alive and yet a small piece in the world's order. Whatever help I can give you in your undertaking, it is yours."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 14, 2006)

Kelloran listens wide-eyed as Titus translates the documents.

"So you mean that we've been helping to ... save the world? Wow!" he whispers, overawed.

Then his native toughness reasserts itself and he grins at the ranger. "Well, you can count me in. After all, I've got to recoup my losses somehow - and I guess there'll be some treasure along the way."

"Uh, if nobody else wants those other books, can I have them? And, um, Titus, could you teach me to read them? I mean, in between saving the world and so on."

[sblock=Irrelevant comment]So, this post is actually #1,111 for me. No big deal - just caught my eye![/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2006)

"What worries me," continues Blunt.  "Is that if the sacrifices are simply one man's perverted distraction from their real purpose, then the real purpose must be truly Evil indeed and against the laws of humanity!"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2006)

"The laws of any well-minded sentient people," Sulannus reminds Blunt, having listened to Titus intently.

"They intended to move at the coronation...but if they find we've raided this wizard's papers, they may feel their hand forced to move sooner. I think we'd better warn the rulers of this city with no haste spared!"


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus nods agreement to Kel's request to learn Abyssal. "I'm not much of a teacher, but I'll do what I can."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "The laws of any well-minded sentient people," Sulannus reminds Blunt, having listened to Titus intently.
> 
> "They intended to move at the coronation...but if they find we've raided this wizard's papers, they may feel their hand forced to move sooner. I think we'd better warn the rulers of this city with no haste spared!"




Titus flinches, though whether from pain or from the thought he's about to express is unclear.

"Biggest problem with the authorities is, how do we explain how we got these? It's certain they've found the broken window and the mess we made in that warehouse by now. And us with our respectable knightly friend still out of it..."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2006)

Sulannus blinks owlishly, then leans over to pat Titus' leg.

"I understand." She takes a deep breath. "Let me deliver the news and the warning then. I will confess to having broken in, to stealing these materials. Let them put me in prison if they must. I can...if I have to...ask for aid." She seems to wilt a bit at those words, as if the mere thought robbed her of vitality. "But even that is better than failing to warn anyone, and having some disaster happen because we hesitated."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

"You mustn't do that to yourself...they will surely send you to prison, and they probably won't believe you, for a few reasons, one of which is that you can't read that paper, so you'll have to admit to having an accomplice, who could have also been the one to write it," Nhalia ponders, "Besides, even if we were lucky and someone here believed you, it would have to travel through levels and levels of command and have great luck to actually be heeded by somebody who can use the information, right?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 16, 2006)

"Then it is up to us," says Blunt.  "But first we need to know what it is THEY intend to do."

"Any ideas on how we achieve that?" he asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

"I have no idea...Titus, these were the cultists that caused such a stir a little while back, yes?  I remember hearing about them, but father said that it was the humans' concern and not ours.  Still...maybe there are those among the N'Tel-Quess who served in that conflict with whom we could speak?  Also, if this other person was sending him letters, he is likely not located in this city, as then they could just talk face-to-face and avoid the risk of the message being intercepted.  What the heck is this 'coronation' anyway, and where is it located?"

(OOC: Does anyone have Kn: Nob & Roy?  Scratch that, I checked and nobody does, so nobody already knows the answer to that last, but you might be able to guess )


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What the heck is this 'coronation' anyway, and where is it located?"
> 
> (OOC: Does anyone have Kn: Nob & Roy?  Scratch that, I checked and nobody does, so nobody already knows the answer to that last, but you might be able to guess )




"Don't your kind have royalty?" Titus asks a bit incredulously.*

He shrugs, not waiting for an answer. "Coronation is when one royal sod passes on his crown to another. They make a big event out of it. Lots of bright colors, and lots more food if you're in the right place."

* ((OOC: Titus was unconscious for that princess stuff, after all  ))

[sblock=Knowledge question]People can make an untrained Kn check for stuff under DC 10. I don't suppose this is a widely-known coronation, like the king of the nation (I'd figure everyone would know that was coming up), as opposed to some local noble? (in which case, maybe Kel's local knowledge would come into play?)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

"We're ruled by the Council of Elders, led by the Coronal.  And I know what a coronation is, in principle--I was just wondering what the one they were talking about is," Nhalia laughs.

(OOC: Unfortunately, it isn't a new reginal coronation, which I agree would be DC 10, nor is it a local noble.  It's actually DC 15, or DC 12 for Sundarians.  Most people who are 'in the loop' on nobility know exactly what and when it is, but commoners who don't have any interest in that stuff wouldn't really know.  I would allow it as Knowledge Local for someone who had contacts and streetsmarts from the exact place where its happening around the time its about to happen because they'll hear about all the merchants, shipments, and other logistics related to the event, but that also doesn't qualify here  )


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We're ruled by the Council of Elders, led by the Coronal.  And I know what a coronation is, in principle--I was just wondering what the one they were talking about is," Nhalia laughs.




Titus flusters a bit. "Of course you knew what a coronation..." he coughs, perhaps to cover the slight flush he's developed. "In any case, I haven't heard of one coming up, but I'm not exactly a noble-phile. If Night's Embrace is setting up shop here, then at least some of the prep has to be coming through here. Which would make sense; this is a major port city, after all." Titus turns to Kel. "Think maybe we could ask around without having to hit the shady areas this time?"

[sblock=OOC]Guess we'll have to see if Kel's Gather Information will work as a decent substitute for knowledge. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

> If Night's Embrace is setting up shop here, then at least some of the prep has to be coming through here.




"Maybe, but didn't the letter say he was supposed to 'come back' after he was 'obtained from here' ?  It doesn't seem like this place was so important to them, then.  Maybe they just wanted to get some stuff."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2006)

"It would help if we knew what they wanted here. Clearly the kidnapping, the sacrifices...they seem incidental to whatever it is they really want. But didn't the guard say that the disappearances started some time ago? If so, that suggests he's been here all that time...meaning what they want either takes time to collect, is hard to find, or they're being very careful about acquiring it."


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 17, 2006)

[sblock=Sulannus]Don't know how relevant this is but I found the list we got from the guards earlier. I don't think the others ever saw it.



> A sheet of paper with a list:
> 
> _These are the people who have gone missing that we know of. There's probably more among the faceless poor.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Shan&Sulannus]Funny how you guys never really shared info -for instance, here's some info about the name 'Sarlarin's Sundries' on that warehouse that I gave to Kel with Kn: Local--

Sarlarin Kaillo is a merchant noble who lives in the capital. His third son Ander controls his local interests here.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2006)

(hah! Yeah...always seemed to be something else going on. Easy to forget details between posts in PBP's. Lets clear this air!)

Sulannus unfolds a small piece of paper she retireves from her pocket. "We did get a list of known citizens who disappeared recently," she says. "Maybe it will help us determine what to do next." She shows it around.

The paper reads:

Ander Kaillo, Merchant Noble
Leina, Priestess of Selune
Jhyrden Fair, Fencing Instructor
Lom Grannock, Veteran

The elf then says, "Interesting. A priestess of Selune...and then a priestess of Sehanine. Both associated with the moon. Amd two men skilled in combat..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

"Well, you said _Night_'s Embrace, right?  I think that might answer for the priestess of Selune."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 18, 2006)

"I don't get it," says Blunt as he scratches his shaved head. "Why would they target the moon priestesses any different clerics from other religions?"

"Why the sacrifices?  I can't make sense of it.  If the kidnapped people were being taking elsewhere (outside the city) then I could see how that fits together."

"What if we approached the merchantman's father?  Maybe he would give us some assistance and possibly even some clues.  I've no doubt that he would be spending every effort to trace his missing son that runs the family business."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

(OOC: Who said Ander runs the family business? )

"Well, Selune and Shar are...not on the best of terms as far as sisters go," Nhalia points out.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus gets stuck coughing for a minute, then regains control.

"Well, we don't just have the names of those who disappeared, now. We've got the name of the man who ran off with them. Maybe we run 'Elicio' by the families and see if it jogs any memories? It doesn't mean anything to you, does it, Kel?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 20, 2006)

Kel ponders for a moment ...


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 23, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2006)

Sulannus shivers slightly. "As much as it pains me to say it, we should probably move to somewhere else tonight. I have little doubt that this mage will be trying to find us, and staying in one place...especially as unusual a group as we...is as good as sticking our heads in a noose. How much money do we have left from ro...raiding his lair?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 25, 2006)

"You make a good point," agrees Blunt.


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "You make a good point," agrees Blunt.




Titus nods his own agreement. "And now there's only one of us to lug around, which will hopefully make us less conspicuous. Between Blunt and I, we can probably pass it off as if Shan were a drunken comrade."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

(OOC: Ooh, nice roll for Kel)

[SBLOCK=Kel's Knowledge]Kel has never heard that name attached to anyone relevant.  It isn't an uncommon first name in Sundaria, at least for a merchant, gentry, or aristocrat, and it isn't unknown among the lower classes either, though less common.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 28, 2006)

... and then replies confidently to Titus' question.

"Elicio? There's never been anybody significant with that name. Plenty of Elicios in Sundaria - just none that are relevant to us. Mostly it's a given name for a child of the merchant or upper classes - you know, gentry and nobility. And a few lower class families with pretensions use it, too. Still, it doesn't point to anybody in particular, so I guess we'll just have to do this the hard way."


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> ... and then replies confidently to Titus' question.
> 
> "Elicio? There's never been anybody significant with that name. Plenty of Elicios in Sundaria - just none that are relevant to us. Mostly it's a given name for a child of the merchant or upper classes - you know, gentry and nobility. And a few lower class families with pretensions use it, too. Still, it doesn't point to anybody in particular, so I guess we'll just have to do this the hard way."




Titus groans, letting his head fall back against the wall. "But of course. Why should it start being easy now?" he says with a sigh and an exhausted smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2006)

(OOC: Everyone gets 900 XP for defeating Elicio and analysing the clues!)


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 29, 2006)

(OOC: Wohoo level 2  I leveled up Shan with another Paladin level in the RG and the HP roll was a 1 meaning he's still at -1. )


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2006)

(hurrah! A reminder please, of what kind of limits there are on class and skills available due to training requirements?)


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 29, 2006)

Shan slowly wakes up from his painful rest and looks around. _Alive. And in a fine inn. It must have gone well then._

He examines his wounds, some no more than a faint scar already but others barely starting to heal. All of them clean. But then his wounds had always healed well.

Tracing the edge of one wound with a finger, the pain of it slowly lessens and then disappears entirely as the flesh knits itself back together.

No surprise. Only acceptance.

And relief of a tension he didn't know he held. His path had been proven blessed.

Shan goes to the door and looks outside. Seeing no one, he settles in to meditate as he waits for someone to return.

(OOC: Lay on Hands bringing hp to 7/19.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

(OOC: Ooh, this one actually isn't waiting for me--I don't feel as bad then.  And I'll bump )


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2006)

Blunt runs his had acorss his bold head, his brain obviously struggling with some of the ideas he is trying to assemble.

"So, we have an Elicio that has kidnapped two moon priestesses and sacrificed at least one of them.  And he has been using one of Sarlarin Kaillo's warhouses as a base, and Sarlarin's son, Ander, who controls Sarlarin's interests here, has also been kidnapped."

"What phase is the moon in?  If priests of Shar, no friend, even though sister, of Selune's, are involved, then likely any coronation is related to a cycle of the moon?  But I do not know enough about the religious practises around these parts."

"It would also seem that this Elicio has kidnapped Ander Kaillo and is holding him ransom to Sarlarin as a way to secure use of the warehouse for his activities."

"Question is, if the sacrifices were incidental, why would they need a warehouse?  Maybe there is something in what was said earlier that whatever is going down is happening outside of where we are right now."

"Why don't we go back to the warehouse and see what we can find?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

"Oh dear--if we do that and he's set up wards, they'll find us for sure!"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear--if we do that and he's set up wards, they'll find us for sure!"



"We are in better shape now to deal with that," replies Blunt. "IF he was game enough to return to his lair knowing that he had been found out. I wonder if the location of that building has any special siginificance?"

"Is there any way to scry upon this Elicio?"

"Maybe Sarlarin would have some clues we could follow.  How far away is the capitol?"
[sblock=ooc]What phase is the moon in?  (asked in earlier post) I presume Nhalia would know that one immediately.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

"Hmm...if he didn't win last time, he may have returned with allies.  That could be bad," Nhalia blanches, "The moon is crescent and waxing.  I don't know of any 'coronation' to do with the moon, though if anyone was using that as a code, it would probably be the full or new moons, I guess.  Still, aren't coronations more likely to do with royalty?  Either way, the capital may be a good place to check."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 11, 2006)

"I hadn't thought of Elicio returning with allies," Blunt says as he sits down. "Maybe the warehouse had already revealed all of its secrets."

"It would seem that we need to travel to the capital then, and before the moon waxes full, if we are to have any chance to bring down the Night's Embrace and whatever their plans are."


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Either way, the capital may be a good place to check."




Titus nods. "If nothing else, you'd think the capital would have records on upcoming coronations, wouldn't you? And if we're on the trail instead of in a city, I can maybe actually hunt us up some food along the way, since we seem to be so bad at getting and keeping money."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

"Then it sounds like our Fate is decided, like the Lady's arrow, set upon its course."

(OOC: You guys have no dwarves, halflings, or gnomes, so if everyone sticks to light armour or better, you can make it to the capital in about 11 days.  Since you can't afford better transportation, that's your best option unless you want to sell the books, as they might fetch decent money)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

Legildur grunts in agreement with Titus' comments.  Slapping his friend on the shoulder, the bald-headed monk raises a concern. "I think we need to use the remaining money to buy food. You foraging has no guarantee of success, and will take time and energy that we do not really have."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2006)

(OOC: Ahhh yes--foraging doubles your time spent)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

"Will you be joining us, Nhalia?" Blunt asks, secretly hoping the answer is a 'yes'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2006)

"It must have been the Lady's will that I should come across this, and then again when I was rescued.  I must see this through.  It is my duty to my Goddess for delivering me, and to you."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 12, 2006)

Kelloran lets out a breath he didn't realize he was holding.

"Well, that's great. When should we start out? Oh, and, just to remind you, we were going to check out the Hedge Mage - after all, it was his tracks that led us to the warehouse."

"I think we've got plenty of cash - we must be able to buy some supplies to keep us going."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

"I'd forgotten about the Hedge Mage," says Blunt as he rubs his chin. "Though I doubt that we'll find him there nor what happened to him."

"I say we leave immediately (ooc: forget what time of day it is), grab some rations and start walking.  And maybe some rope to replace what we left behind at the warehouse.  The longest journey starts with but a single step. And standing here is not getting us any closer to solving this problem."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2006)

"After all that's happened, we're just going to...leave?" Sulannus asks uncertainly. "Shouldn't we at least tell someone what happened here? What if he starts kidnapping people again? What if our interpretation is wrong? Maybe we should seek out another wizard, or a temple...people of learning that can help us. I feel we're being too hasty, too confident in snap judgements."

She looks at the other elf pleadingly. "Don't you?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "After all that's happened, we're just going to...leave?" Sulannus asks uncertainly. "Shouldn't we at least tell someone what happened here? What if he starts kidnapping people again? What if our interpretation is wrong? Maybe we should seek out another wizard, or a temple...people of learning that can help us. I feel we're being too hasty, too confident in snap judgements."
> 
> She looks at the other elf pleadingly. "Don't you?"




Titus shrugs, not waiting for Nhalia's reply. "I'm not much of a thinker, I'll admit," he says. "I will say, though, that so far we've done a lot of things that make us look like the bad guys and don't do much to prove our case the other way. I'm all for finding someone who's better at thinking these things out, but perhaps we'd have as much--or more--luck finding someone like that in the capital? 

"In the meanwhile, we could have a letter delivered to the town guard pointing to the warehouse. If they find something, great. If they don't--or worse, they decide _we're_ the criminals for having broken in--then we'll already be on the road with a head start."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2006)

"Too much is unknown...my father says there are few Wizards in human lands, particularly here, and Titus may be right that you wouldn't be believed.  Sometimes, when confronted with the unknown, we must seek to explore it, to gently ride the whims of mystery.  If each and every one delegated that to another, the unknown would never become the known."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

"Sorry, Sulannus," says Blunt when Shan fails to comment. "Looks like we are off to the wizard."  Blunt pauses for a moment. "Now why on earth would I say that?" he queries, shaking his head.  "Anyway, we need rations, sunrods, and to replace the rope we left behind.  But I do agree that we should visit the hedge wizard once more."


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 12, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> [...] when Shan fails to comment [...]



 (OOC: That's because Shan's not in the room.  )


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2006)

Sulannus opens her mouth, looks at the others, then shuts it and nods. 

"Very well," she says simply. "If we are decided, then let it be so."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

"Shall we be off, then?  The path into the unknown must always begin with the first steps."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2006)

"Yes," replies Blunt. "Supplies. Hedge wizard.  Then the capital."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*After gathering Shan from the other room, purchasing supplies (for standard PHB prices) is easy enough, and upon returning to the Hedge Wizard's home, he is still not there, and this time it has been fully ransacked.  After leaving an anonymous note for the guards, the group heads down the long road to the capital on foot.*

(OOC: Can I assume that anyone who owns medium or heavy armour removes it to give the group full 30-foot movement speed?)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2006)

"Either the hedge wizard has been kidnapped, or he is involved in this mess," offers Blunt.  "I guess we won't find out either way," he adds in deference to Sulannus' desire to seek further information here.

With supplies purchased, and the group on the road, Blunt stolls along purposively with the others, quarterstaff in hand and various other weapons secured on his body. "Let's hope we find that summoner one more time," he says.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 16, 2006)

"And that our margin of victory is greater once we do," Shan appends with a smile.

(OOC: Seems Shan is the only one with medium armour, and yes, he'll travel without it.)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

"Solonor send us unwavering to our destination, true as his arrows," Sulannus murmurs, gripping her bow over her shoulder tight enough to turn her knuckles white. "Corellon send that our target is the right one."

For a moment she looks lost and small and afraid...a little girl who has just begun to understand how big and dark the world truly is. She takes a deep breath, holds it a moment...then lets it out. There might be some irony in that no one but her would ever know how much courage it took her to utter the next few words.

"All right. Lets go."

The die cast, she scoops up her belongings, both new and old, and sets off for the road, with her new friends.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

"And Sehanine watch us on our journey," Nhalia adds.

*After gathering supplies, the group heads off.  They travel at a steady pace, not too quickly to tire themselves, but neither slow enough to give much time to rest.  They pass various other travelers--pilgrims, peddlers, merchant caravans, road wardens, and more.*

*Occasionally, they notice something more unusual.  One night, there is the hooting of an owl off to the left, which Nhalia considers the omen of a death foretold.*

*However, despite any poor omens, before long theyeventually spot the immaculate white walls of Sundaria in the distance.  It is just as impressive as all of the stories that Kel has heard since he was a lad, a bastion of wealth and culture amidst the plains on the bank of the great river.*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2006)

With the white walls coming into sight, Blunt smiles. "Our journey begins," he says cryptically.  Rehoisting his backpack into a more comfortable position, the blad-headed human continues his tireless walk towards the capital.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*The group approaches the gates to the city, entering through as the guards wave them past and into the city.  Numerous paths spread out across the city's districts, coiled around the Old City in the centre.*

(OOC: You may want to Gather Info or Knowledge Local about certain things, like the city layout, etc.  Let me know )


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The group approaches the gates to the city, entering through as the guards wave them past and into the city.  Numerous paths spread out across the city's districts, coiled around the Old City in the centre.*
> 
> (OOC: You may want to Gather Info or Knowledge Local about certain things, like the city layout, etc.  Let me know )




Titus, having been generally gruff throughout the trip, actually seems to light up a little once they enter the city.

"Well, we're here to find out about a coronation, right?" he says, turning to Kel. "I know this isn't your city, short round, but you seem to be the best of us at navigating city living. Should we just grab a guard and ask where the local archives are, or do you think you can finagle something from the locals first?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2006)

"I suggest we find decent lodgings as well," Sulannus suggests. "And possibly find out if there are opportunities to add to our funds? Those gems can't last forever."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2006)

"Seems a fair idea to me," agrees Blunt.  "Let's let Kel find us lodgings as he hunts for information."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

(OOC: Pokes Kel )


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 29, 2006)

Kel nods to the others and says, "I'll meet you at that square over there in around three hours."

"Here, take this." He digs 10 gp out of his pouch, looks at the group, hesitates, then takes out another 10 gold, and hands it to Shan. "You might need it."

He heads off in the direction of the Old City, then turns back and says, "And try not to get into any trouble while I'm gone, all right?"

As he wanders along, keeping an eye open for anything relevant to his quest, he wracks his brain to dredge up any details he may have heard in the past about the city.









*OOC:*



Knowledge (Local) +7 re the following: layout of the city; names of powerful characters in the city; famous inns; any local laws which might be relevant; the authority structures (City Watch, Magistrates, vigilantes ... whatever). If he doesn't come up with anything, he'll ask a merchant he sees - they're at least likely to be half-way honest - to recommend a reasonable inn, then go there and try Gather Information checks (+3), including information about an upcoming coronation.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 30, 2006)

Standing around at a loose end, Blunt looks across to his friend, Titus. "Got any ideas?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kel]*Kel wracks his brain for stories of the fabled capital, trying his best to sort fact from fiction.  There should be two sets of guards here, the Town Guard and the Royal Guards, plus also possibly soldiers from the army.  He can't remember any names, but the high priestess of Siamorphe is pretty important, as is the head of the Academy, though the Academy here pales in comparison to what they have in the western kingdom of Thuldyria.  There's a fairly famous dwarven smith supposedly too, a grizzled veteran in the Trade District, but his name also escapes Kel.  Obviously, Kel knows the names of King Aldin and Princess Elenia (but he fails on the Queen's name--oops!).  There aren't really any super-famous inns, at least in any of the stories Kel heard.*

(OOC: I rolled once for each thing he was looking for, so he got a hodgepodge with some holes where there were bad rolls)

*Kel heads in towards the centre of the old city and passes by a high and ornate inner wall as he attempts to head towards a part of town where he thinks he might be able to find a merchant to explain things, looking for contacts to gather information.  He passes by a nice-looking girl in a dark traveler's cloak and hood, and she looks like she knows, so he asks.*

"Oh, hi there, I'm Aileen," she greets him in a clear, kind voice, a pleasant voice, though not as musically-lyrical as Nhalia's, "I guess you're new to this town?  It's an interesting place--you'd like to know the layout?"

"The city is arranged with the palace in the centre of the Old City, where many of the richest buildings of the nobility are located, as well as the Academy.  Some of the more recent nobility and gentry also have homes in the Temple District, which contrary to its name, does not only have temples, though it does have them too, as well as a large theatre.  The Trade District is next to the Temple District and features tradesmen, craftsmen, and other shops for buying personal orders, as well as simple inns for travelers.  The Dock District is always a bustle of shipping and loading, but it also features rougher sorts of taverns and alehouses that cater to the off-duty seamen and longshoremen.  Nestled between the Dock District and the Temple District is the Merchant's District, which houses merchant ventures and interests as well as festhalls and entertainment, plus all the best inns."

"Is that a good start?  Can I help you find something in particular maybe?"


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

Having been standing a little apart from the others, Sulannus sidles up to everyone and speaks in a low voice while looking off down the street. Her cheeks have spots of red, betraying her worry and embarrassment.

"Should we meet any more of...my kind...it would be best perhaps if you did not call me by the name I've given you."

She keeps her back straight as a rod as she says this, and her chin elevated and does not make eye contact, as if lecturing a servant on ettiquette.

"In the presence of other Tel...of other elves, you may call me...Aliyas. Please."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 2, 2007)

(OOC: Guys other than Kel--let me know if you want to do something in the meantime--otherwise, you guys can just wait for Kel to come back)


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 2, 2007)

[sblock=RA]"Wow, that's very clear. Thank you, Aileen."

"My name's Kelloran. My friends and I have just arrived in town, and we're looking forward to spending some time getting to know the city. Can you recommend an inn - uh, not too expensive?"

"Say, a traveller we journeyed with for a while mentioned an upcoming coronation. Have you heard about that? I've never seen a coronation - actually, I've never even seen a palace - and I thought it'd be really great to watch, even if it could only be from a distance."

As he speaks, Kel becomes more and more animated, clearly excited by the thought of seeing a real live king or queen. Then his mind leaps to another thought and, almost without drawing breath, he launches into another series of questions.

"Oh, and you mentioned an Academy? Is that a wizard's school? I want to learn to be a wizard! Do you know how I could get to be an apprentice? Do they have a library there? I know how to read. I'd love to see a real library. Do you think they'd let me read their books?"

He stops and drops his head, abashed, then looks up and smiles warmly at the woman.

"OK, I'll stop asking questions now. Thanks for your help."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Should we meet any more of...my kind...it would be best perhaps if you did not call me by the name I've given you."
> 
> She keeps her back straight as a rod as she says this, and her chin elevated and does not make eye contact, as if lecturing a servant on ettiquette.
> 
> "In the presence of other Tel...of other elves, you may call me...Aliyas. Please."




Titus looks to the proper elf with a mischievous grin. "Don't tell me the princess has a checkered past," he teases softly.

At Blunt's question, Titus shrugs. "I don't suppose there's a temple to Nhalia or Shan's gods 'round hereabouts?" he offers as a suggestion. "Having some sanctuary handy might be a good idea with the trouble we seem to keep getting into."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

Titus said:
			
		

> At Blunt's question, Titus shrugs. "I don't suppose there's a temple to Nhalia or Shan's gods 'round hereabouts?" he offers as a suggestion. "Having some sanctuary handy might be a good idea with the trouble we seem to keep getting into."



"Good idea," says Blunt. "Let's go and find out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

(OOC: So the others are going to search around for temples--specifically elf temples or Ilmater temples?  Let me know )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]"Oh, so many questions you have, Kelloran--and that's such a long name, I think you'll just have to be Kel if you don't mind--but, errr," she glances at something behind Kel. 

"Well!  We should go somewhere more comfortable to talk, right?" she asks hurriedly, grabbing Kel's hand in hers and leading him through a series of alleyways, including at one point climbing up and dashing across a short rooftop before dropping into a deadend, continuing onward slightly, and then stopping to catch their breaths, glancing back, and smiling to herself. 

"Alright, we're almost there, then.  I realised that I could answer one of your questions by taking you to the Trade District, since if you're a would be Wizard's apprentice, you don't sound like the type for the Docks, but the best inns are all too pricey."

*She leads him more slowly now down various streets and boulevards, quickly leaving the Old City and entering the Trade District, slow enough now for some idle answers to his questions, as she turns to look at him again, though it is always hard to tell with her eyes occluded by the hood of her cloak.*

"So wait now, you wanted to see the Coronation," Aileen laughs, "You've come quite a bit too early for that.  It is months away yet--I hear that on the princess's twentieth birthday, they give her a coronation as Crown Princess or something like that.  It means she can be the next queen instead of being too young and needing a Regent to rule instead.  But more importantly to us normal folk, her birthday is also the anniversary of the defeat and utter destruction of that dreadful cult, so there's sure to be great celebration indeed!  I'd expect parades, contests, magic, music, free theatre productions, jongleurs, mummers, and more!"

"Ah, but that's still a ways in the future yet.  Let's see, you wanted to know about the Academy.  I always wanted to be a Wizard when I was younger, myself.  I know I have the knack for it, but Da...aaah!" she glances something behind Kel that stops her in her tracks, "...Haven't seen us yet--Kel, just act natural.  Time to use the most cliched bluff possible and we'll be fine," Aileen laughs, though she is clearly a bit more nervous than she lets on.

*She pulls him up against the wall of the building alongside which they are walking and closes her eyes for a moment, concentrating, then pulls down her hood, revealing a rather plain face with dull brown eyes and tangled brown hair done up in a simple bun.  She glances to the side and then back to Kel, smiles reassuringly, and then throws her arms around him and engages him in a kiss.*

*Shortly thereafter, a small group of guards walks past, looking around to see if there is any trouble, snorting at the two apparent 'young lovers' and dismissing them immediately, as one of them says to the other quietly, but still barely loud enough for Kel to pick up: 'Lad could've done better'.*

*The guards continue onward, briefly stopping a pretty girl at the end of the street one of the guards pulling out a blue gem, holding it up for eighteen seconds before shaking his head and saying something, then waving them to continue onwards.*

*Aileen sighs in relief.*

"Told you it would work!" she winks, "And just in time too."

*Her face begins to shimmer briefly as she pulls up the hood, but he gets a glimpse of two big hauntingly beautiful blue eyes before the hood is back in place.  She sighs slightly.*

"I suppose I owe you an explanation, Kel.  I'm a good person, Kel--I swear.  I'm not a dangerous killer or something like that, but...well...have you ever been forced to commit a crime because you had no other choice?  Plus, I do have to admit it's exciting!  But I never kill anyone, and I always try to help those who are less fortunate than I.  Still, now that you know that, if you don't want to travel with me even for a little while longer, I'll just tell you how to get to the inn and leave you here." 

*Aileen appears solemn and honest, as if she were trying to have a real heart-to-heart with Kel.  If her eyes weren't occluded, this would probably be the part where they get really sad, but since they're covered by the hood, he's safe from that.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

"Checkered?!" Sulannus blurts, flushing angrily. She glares at Titus. "Certainly not! I simply do not wish to...to _advertise_ my location. I assure you it is nothing that need concern you, and I don't see how it's asking too much, given my aid so far to this cause."

She sniffs, and adds, "And I doubt you'll find any temples to the Seldarine in a human city. Let's start by seeking out a shrine to Selune and go from there."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 3, 2007)

[sblock=RA]"Wha?"

Kel reels a little, overcome by this totally unexpected turn of events. Dodging the Watch was a bit suspicious. Having Aileen - if that was her name - kiss him like that was, well, astounding.

In fact, he is so surprised that he forgets to maintain the eager, naive persona he'd been projecting.

"Whoa!"

Taking her by the hand he leads her - firmly - back into the alley a little way. Then, looking around to see that they're not being watched, he reaches up and draws the hood back from her face.

"Glad to be of assistance to a maiden in distress - and not always averse to thumbing my nose at the authorities - but I never kiss someone who won't show me their face. At least, not a second time."

"Now tell me, what's this all about? Why's the Guard after you? And what's with the gem they were using?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]*Aileen doesn't stop him.  This time, the face underneath is completely different.  Those big beautiful blue eyes from before, and her hair is long and a vibrant golden shade of blonde, though she's tied it up so it won't spill out from under the hood.  Her lips look fuller now than when she leaned in before, eminently kissable.  And her face is anything but plain--it's enchanting.  No, not the same at all.*

"What, didn't like my look last time?" she teases, then she frowns slightly, "Look, it's complicated, Kel, but I have something they want back, and if they find me, they'll lock me away.  The gem--can't be sure of that one.  It obviously wasn't a locator or they would have had us for sure, so I'm guessing it detects various types of magic, not like I would ever use an illusion of course," she smiles and winks, back in a playful mood, "Now, want to go check out that inn I was talking about?  I guess I wasn't done telling you about the Academy either, or their library..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Sulannus said:
			
		

> "Checkered?!" Sulannus blurts, flushing angrily. She glares at Titus. "Certainly not! I simply do not wish to...to _advertise_ my location. I assure you it is nothing that need concern you, and I don't see how it's asking too much, given my aid so far to this cause."
> 
> She sniffs, and adds, "And I doubt you'll find any temples to the Seldarine in a human city. Let's start by seeking out a shrine to Selune and go from there."



"She doth protest too much," Blunt whispers to Titus as he nudges him in the ribs with his elbow.  "To the temple of Selune then," he agrees more loudly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

*The group (minus Kel) is rather unsure of how to proceed, so they mill about a bit and finally manage to ask around and discover a 'Temple Ward' that would probably have such a temple.  They eventually reach the Temple Ward, where they discover that the temple to Selune was completely destroyed twenty-three years ago when all the goddess's clerics in the city died of a mysterious plague, though there is a shrine in memory of those who lived and worked there.  Ilmater doesn't have a temple here, but there is a small temple of Tyr with shrines for the whole Holy Triad.  Meanwhile, Sulannus is proven wrong, as there actually _is_ a Seldarine temple, albeit a single temple for the entire Seldarine pantheon.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 3, 2007)

[sblock=RA]"Ah, Aileen, you present far too fascinating a puzzle to walk away from. Yes, show me that inn - and then I'd love to hear _everything_."

He smiles warmly at the vision in front of him, then, leaning in towards her, whispers, "But first, my dear, let's cover that beautiful face from prying eyes."

He pulls up her hood again. Then, taking her hand and kissing her fingers, he beckons and says, "After you ... my lady."

As he follows her, he thinks to himself, _"And I haven't forgotten your comment about the anniversary of the cult's supposed destruction. Hmm, it looks like we're on the right track. Now just where might this side track lead?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]"Ah, that's good," Aileen smiles, "Though I'd hate to think you trust me just because of a pretty face.  I've found that a pretty face can get you what you want, but, you know, I don't like that the world works like that--it makes me question my own worth...so sometimes I like to see if people like me without seeing what I really look like."

*She cocks her head slightly when he kisses her fingers, probably arching an eyebrow under that hood, though it isn't visible.*

"Oh, I'm no more a lady than you're a lord.  Just Aileen is fine, unless you'd rather be _My Lord Kelloran, Marquis of the Eastern Trollmoors, Justiciar of the Grand Inquisition, and Lord Captain Commander of the Most Holy Order of the Silver Pumpernickels_," Aileen laughs.

*She leads him along a few streets, keeping an eye out for the guards, before quickly crossing over to what appears to be an inn with the sign that features what appears to be a white-feathered gryphon wearing bifocals.  The name is, appropriately enough, 'The Spectacled Gryphon'.*

"Ah, here we go.  This is a nice inn, and the innkeeper and his wife are a darling pair.  If the staff knows you're a friends of mine, they'll provide even better service than usual, too, though you might want to tip them slightly too--inn staff don't make very much money." 

(OOC: Irony intended with that last )

*Aileen holds the door open for Kel and then heads inside, hailing the innkeeper, a short, somewhat rotund man with a thick moustache.*

"Why Hello Master Grahl!  Long time no see!  How is Mildred doing?"

"Hey, it's you little lady!" the innkeeper's face lights up with a smile, "The wife?  Well, she's doing fine.  Been beating me up a bit recently though, on account of that bad order Saml put through."

"Beating some sense into you more like it," Aileen chuckles.

"You said it, Leen dear," a taller woman with a cook's apron agrees, heading out from the kitchen, perhaos because she heard Aileen's distinctive clear and lovely voice, "So, who's your friend there, dear?  Hope it's not a gentleman caller, little Leen--he's a bit young, don'tcha think?"

"No, this is--" did Aileen blush slightly?  Probably just Kel's imagination.  

"Oh, jes kidding ya dear," Mildred chuckles.

"Yes, well, Kel and his friends could use a room...or actually, how many rooms do you need, Kel?" Aileen asks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Sulannus is proven wrong, as there actually _is_ a Seldarine temple, albeit a single temple for the entire Seldarine pantheon.*



"Well then, Aliysa, looks like you were wrong," says Blunt in his typically forthright manner.  "Shall we?" he adds as he gestures for the group to approach the temple.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Sulannus OOC]Just a heads-up:  other than the elven embassy, this is probably the most likely place for Sul to be recognised in the city [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

"Aliyas," Su corrects in a furtive whisper as the Seldarine temple comes into view. "Al-eye-yass." She puts her cloak's hood up and tugs it forward. "You all go ahead. I'll...keep an eye out here for trouble."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, it's pronounced that way--I thought it was supposed to be pronounced the same way as 'Alias' as a pun  )


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Blunt simply smiles at Sulannus' correction and grabs Titus by the elbow. "Come on then, in we go," he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

*Nhalia follows after the other three as they enter the temple.*

*Inside, there is an open area with a glass roof that lets in sunlight, wherein a small number of trees and other plants have been nurtured, with rooms to each side, each adorned with a holy symbol of an elven deity and likely containing a shrine.  In this centre room, there are a few elves meditating and room for more, with a small booth in the centre where an elven man and woman sit.  Upon seeing the new arrivals, they have a rapid exchange in Elvish that none of the three humans can understand, before pointing to Nhalia in the back and hailing Nhalia in Elvish.*

"Uhh, they're wondering why three humans decided to visit the Seldarine Temple," Nhalia translates quietly for the others, "Particularly three humans who don't even speak Elvish.  You can just address them in the Common trade tongue--no need to have me translate or anything, that's just silly."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Blunt looks back at Nhalia as she speaks. "I would speak if you think it wise," Blunt says with a whisper as he scratches at the stubble on his head. "Although I would likely say too much.  But I think we will have need of friends in this city before we are through."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

"Say whatever you think best," Nhalia nods agreeably.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Blunt shrugs his shoulders, and seeing no initiative from the others (ooc: probably only because they aren't online right now), Blunt steps forward to quietly address the elves, very conscious of the information he carries may not be for all ears.

"Greetings to you," Blunt says quietly as he sketches a short bow. "We have come from Cauldron (?) seeking aid and understanding and you seem a likely source," he adds in his typically blunt style.  "Our elven companion, Nhalia, we rescued from ritual sacrifice by a vile summoner.  Nhalia was the second priestess of a moon god to be in that position. We were too late to save the other."

"We have learned of some plot that is to be hatched at the time of a coronation, but we know nothing of the plot nor even what coronation. But we believe this to be linked with the rise of that which was thought crushed."

"Does what I say make sense to you?" he asks.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus merely smiles some more at Sul... er, Aliyas' objection. And when they find the temple, he keeps him mouth shut. He never was good at niceties; best to let those better qualified handle the talking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

(OOC: Cauldron?    No, Thresk.  Cauldron is SCAP)

*The elves turn to share a glance for about five seconds, and then they start to laugh.*

"Oh, you almost had me there!" the female elf says between giggles, "That's a good joke, N'Tel-Quess."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

Blunt scoffs, sketches a short bow, and turns around, walking toward Nhalia, Titus and Shan and shaking his head from side to side in disgust. "Wasting time," is all he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

(OOC: There's an SBLOCK for Kel at Post 782 in case you missed it Boddynock )


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cauldron?    No, Thresk.  Cauldron is SCAP)
> 
> *The elves turn to share a glance for about five seconds, and then they start to laugh.*
> 
> "Oh, you almost had me there!" the female elf says between giggles, "That's a good joke, N'Tel-Quess."




Titus flatly ignores the laughter to ask, "Then you haven't heard of any upcoming coronations?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

*The male elf turns to the female elf and engages her in an exchange in Elvish, wherein he asserts something and she shakes her head and laughs, then he asserts it again, and she shrugs.*

"My colleague and I have come to a disagreement," the priest explains, "From the tone of your voices and the look on your faces, I think you might actually be serious."

"And I say they can't be serious--with a story like that and coming to _us_ out of anyone in the city.  We're the last people who could do anything about that."

"Nonetheless..." he says something more in Elvish, and she appears to acquiesce, "Now then, the coronation you speak of is likely that of the princess.  She will be considered the age of majority to succeed the throne without a Regent soon because she's...what age is it again--it's so hard with humans.  I want to say 40, but I know humans age even more rapidly than that, so maybe 10."

"I thought it was 60?"

"No, it can't be that--that's past majority even for a half-breed.  Anyway, it doesn't matter what the number is, the point is that if you've heard about a coronation, that would be the one."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 9, 2007)

Blunt pauses in his withdrawal. "A coronation of a princess? Would you know of any reason why someone would want that stopped? Or whether it coincides with another event? Perhaps one not well known and maybe dark in nature."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

"Well, the N'Tel-Quess who rule this place would know better, but I seem to remember that it is also the anniversary of the defeat of some crazy cult, just a few years ago.  The People sent a few champions to aid with that, actually--due to their bravery, it was a success."


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 9, 2007)

"I suppose that fits the Night's Embrace, Titus?" Shan asks.

To the elves, he explains, "It seems like they're preparing to rise again. How much time is left before the coronation?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: There's an SBLOCK for Kel at Post 782 in case you missed it Boddynock )











*OOC:*



Thanks, RA - I'm afraid RL has been OTT as of late! (Hmm, not sure if that's an Australian contraction or one you'd be familiar with: OTT = over the top, ie, excessive.)

I'm flat out like a lizard drinking today, so I'll try to get to it as soon as I can (I refuse to use yet another acronym in this post!)

Boddynock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

"Oh, it's very very soon.  A few months away."

(OOC: Gotcha BN)


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> "I suppose that fits the Night's Embrace, Titus?" Shan asks.
> 
> To the elves, he explains, "It seems like they're preparing to rise again. How much time is left before the coronation?"




Titus' lips thin and his expression darkens, but he does nothing yet to confirm or deny Shan's assumption, asking, rather, "Do you happen to know where the coronation is meant to be?"

[sblock=OOC]Kn: Rel (+2) check to verify this is the anniversary of the defeat of Night's Embrace, or can I assume Titus would know given his obsession with them?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Titus OOC]Oh, he probably celebrates that day given his obsession--the problem is the elves haven't given an exact day, so he can't match it up  

It'll be 20 years from the cult's total annihilation in about four months.
[/SBLOCK]

*The male priest says something in Elvish with a raised eyebrow, and the priestess laughs.*

"Well, it's a coronation, so probably at the palace unless they have some special coronation place.  I don't know how these coronations work--I'm an ambassador of my people here, not a citisen.  We all are, really.  Hence why it seems so chimerical that you would come to ask us of all the possible choices, unless this is a prank."

*The priestess says something in Elvish to him.*


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, it's a coronation, so probably at the palace unless they have some special coronation place.  I don't know how these coronations work--I'm an ambassador of my people here, not a citisen.  We all are, really.  Hence why it seems so chimerical that you would come to ask us of all the possible choices, unless this is a prank."




Titus shrugs, feigning nonchalance. "You pointed out how quick my kind are to live and die. With your long lifespans, we figured the elves would remember the terror of the Night's Embrace with more immediacy than humans."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 12, 2007)

"Twenty years is but the blink of an eye for the Tel-Quess," the elf admits, "However, you may have overestimated the amount we ever cared about that cult in the first place, and moreso once it was destroyed.  In the grand scheme of things, this 'Night's Embrace' was but a trifle of very short duration.  For a human, it may have seemed to have lasted a long time or been important.  The ones who know more are likely those of other races who had more invested in it.  In fact, while dwarves do not live as long as the Tel-Quess, they understand the way of time, so I am sure that dwarven veterans would have more information--even humans have lived between the cult's destruction and now, and they breed and die like rabbits."


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Twenty years is but the blink of an eye for the Tel-Quess," the elf admits, "However, you may have overestimated the amount we ever cared about that cult in the first place, and moreso once it was destroyed.  In the grand scheme of things, this 'Night's Embrace' was but a trifle of very short duration.  For a human, it may have seemed to have lasted a long time or been important.  The ones who know more are likely those of other races who had more invested in it.  In fact, while dwarves do not live as long as the Tel-Quess, they understand the way of time, so I am sure that dwarven veterans would have more information--even humans have lived between the cult's destruction and now, and they breed and die like rabbits."




Titus bristles, but manages to bite down on his retort and keep his clenched fists at his side. He bows his head ever so slightly, gives a smile that far more closely resembles a canine baring his teeth, and turns to his companions to say "I think we've got what we need. Anyone else need to ask something?"

Whether they do or don't Titus excuses himself back to the temple entrance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

(OOC: Bump)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

On seeing Titus emerge from the temple, Sulannus hurries over, keeping her hood drawn forward and asks, "You're back already? Did you learn anything? Where are the others?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 20, 2007)

Blunt, who had already intended to walk out, exits the temple shortly after Titus and soon joins him at his side.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Kel]"Ah, that's good," Aileen smiles, "Though I'd hate to think you trust me just because of a pretty face.  I've found that a pretty face can get you what you want, but, you know, I don't like that the world works like that--it makes me question my own worth...so sometimes I like to see if people like me without seeing what I really look like."
> 
> *She cocks her head slightly when he kisses her fingers, probably arching an eyebrow under that hood, though it isn't visible.*
> 
> ...



[sblock=RA]Kel laughs lightheartedly.

"'My Lord Kelloran' - hmm, that's not bad. And I could get used to 'Justiciar' ... but 'Silver Pumpernickels'? OK, maybe plain old Kel will do just fine."

"And don't think that it's just a pretty face you've got - it's a beautiful one! But I've learned that appearances can be deceiving - and that assumptions based on a person's looks can get you into all sorts of trouble."

Kel furrows his brow in frowning remembrance, then glances up and chuckles again.

"Maybe I'll tell you the story ... one day. Perhaps in return for one of your own."

He follows her through the town, slowing down to look appraisingly at the Griffon as they approach. As they go through the door he glances around keenly, approving the state of the taproom and the spirit of the innkeeper.

Kel thinks to himself, _"Hmm, they may not be highly paid - but I'd be willing to bet that there are no beatings for the staff at this inn. And no forcing of the wenches, either."_ A sudden strong flood of hatred shakes the boy ... the young man ... as he remembers life in the Armpit.

Then he shakes his head to recall himself to the moment, and says to the proprietors with a smile, "Greetings, Master Grahl, Mistress Mildred. This is a fine establishment you keep. Not the sort of place where the guests are afraid to sit down, for fear of messing up the furnishings but a good, solid establishment, kept with a firm and loving hand. My companions and I could surely search the whole city through and not find such a wholesome hostelry as the Griffon!"

"Aileen, thank you for your guidance. You have more than delivered on your promise. And as a token of my thanks, would you join my companions and me for a meal tonight? For we will surely be taking rooms here for as long as our business requires. And I long to have the opportunity to convince you both of my seriousness and of how dull I am."

Pausing for just a moment to see the effect of his words on Aileen, he turns to Mistress Mildred and strikes a pose.

"For Aileen has just finished telling me, dear Mistress Mildred, that she has no time for those foolish swains who moon over a pair of pretty eyes. Rather, she seeks someone solid and dependable, someone, indeed, stolid rather than flighty. It has to do, I think, with a horror of that wilfulness which so often afflicts the young, and a deep desire for the deeply, desperately predictable. And as I am an obliging fellow, you see, I have decided to dun her with dullness until she cannot help but demur no more at the prospect of deliciously deciduous dalliance."

"Then again, it might just be that I don't like my chances amidst a crowd of assiduous admirers!"

Then he turns to Aileen again and says, "Or perhaps I've just enjoyed your company so far - and would like to make a new friend."

Finally, turning back to the innkeeper and his wife, he says in a serious tone, "There are six of us - four men and two women. What sort of rooms would you have available? The women are both Tel-Quess, elven, but I think they would be happy to share a room together."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]







> "And don't think that it's just a pretty face you've got - it's a beautiful one! But I've learned that appearances can be deceiving - and that assumptions based on a person's looks can get you into all sorts of trouble."




"Now, not to dull your instinct, since with many girls, flattery will get you everywhere, but not as much with me.  When you look like me and you hear it over and over again, it becomes hard to tell when a compliment is genuine.  Still, there is a part of me that warms when someone thinks I'm beautiful."



> "Maybe I'll tell you the story ... one day. Perhaps in return for one of your own."




"Oh, I have stories aplenty, but I'm sure not as exciting as yours, Kel."



> "Greetings, Master Grahl, Mistress Mildred. This is a fine establishment you keep. Not the sort of place where the guests are afraid to sit down, for fear of messing up the furnishings but a good, solid establishment, kept with a firm and loving hand. My companions and I could surely search the whole city through and not find such a wholesome hostelry as the Griffon!"




*Master Grahl gives Kel a hearty handshake in welcome.*

"See that Mildred?  If we got that new upholstery you wanted, the lad would have been afraid to muck it up."

"Oh, come off it Nigel.  You know it looked darling!"

*Aileen cuts in to forestall a good-natured argument.* 

"Uhh...speaking of darling, how has Holly been doing?"

*Both parents simultaneously beam.*

"She's doing wonderfully.  You were right, Leen, she's taken to the Academy like a fish to water.  She's one of the top in her class, and she says it's like living a dream.  I love this inn, but I'm so glad she's going to make something more of herself."

"Yes lass, how can we ever repay you for financ..."

"Shhh now Nigel.  You can repay me by never asking where that money came from, okay?  You told Holly it was a scholarship from the Academy for her exceptional talent, right?"

"Yes, but I think she may have had her suspicions at first."

"Well, I'm hoping it helped build her confidence in herself.  She will be able to achieve great things if she believes in herself.  Oh, but Kel, sorry for going off on a tangent."



> "Aileen, thank you for your guidance. You have more than delivered on your promise. And as a token of my thanks, would you join my companions and me for a meal tonight? For we will surely be taking rooms here for as long as our business requires. And I long to have the opportunity to convince you both of my seriousness and of how dull I am."




"I would do so if I am able, and some of that will depend on whether I keep moving--no offense to your cooking Mildred, as it is simply divine, but I may have to take Kel somewhere else this evening.  But Kel, you'd better not be as dull as you say--you know I live for excitement, silly."



> "For Aileen has just finished telling me, dear Mistress Mildred, that she has no time for those foolish swains who moon over a pair of pretty eyes. Rather, she seeks someone solid and dependable, someone, indeed, stolid rather than flighty. It has to do, I think, with a horror of that wilfulness which so often afflicts the young, and a deep desire for the deeply, desperately predictable. And as I am an obliging fellow, you see, I have decided to dun her with dullness until she cannot help but demur no more at the prospect of deliciously deciduous dalliance."
> 
> "Then again, it might just be that I don't like my chances amidst a crowd of assiduous admirers!"




"I'm not sure I understood most of those words," Mildred confesses.

*Aileen laughs, a distinctive laugh that combines the best elements of tinkling melodic laughter and a youthful giggle.*

"I don't think you need to worry about that, Mildred.  This is the smart man's way of flexing his muscles to show off for a girl.  Isn't it adorable?" she laughs again.



> "Or perhaps I've just enjoyed your company so far - and would like to make a new friend."




"Well, I always like making new friends.  Maybe I'll make more than one today with these other friends of yours."



> "There are six of us - four men and two women. What sort of rooms would you have available? The women are both Tel-Quess, elven, but I think they would be happy to share a room together."




"The elves want to share a room?  Sure enough then.  You'll have four regular rooms and the suite.  And if you're staying here a while, then your first night is free of charge.  Nothing but the best service for any friend of Aileen's."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 21, 2007)

"Well, thank you for taking the time to answering our questions."

"You should know that the cult has kidnapped and sacrificed several people, including at least two priestesses. We don't know if that's what they'll keep doing... but take care. We'll try to find out more about what they're up to."

And with that, Shan turns to go after the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

*The priest says something in Elvish to his companion.*

"Yes, well thank you for at least having more courtesy than your companions.  In all seriousness, we are absolutely the wrong people to tell if this is true.  I wish you success."

*He turns to Nhalia and says something to her in Elvish as well.*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Blunt turns to the others.  "What now? Do we just wait for Kel? I hope he is having some better luck."

"I really just want to hit something now. I'm sure what we are doing is important, but it is frustrating."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 22, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Kel smiles and nods to the innkeeper.

"Thank you, Master Grahl. In truth, I don't know how long we'll be here - but your generous hospitality certainly encourages a longer, rather than a shorter, stay. The five rooms would be wonderful. Now what would be your weekly rate for them?"

Then his smile embraces both of them and he adds, "Do I understand that your daughter is studying at the Academy? But that is wonderful! How long has she been there? And what is she doing?"

"Aileen, where did you have it in mind for us to go tonight? It had better be good, if you're expecting me to abandon Mistress Mildred's fare. I know I haven't tasted it yet - but if those aromas from the kitchen are anything to go by, it's a high price you're asking."

He then takes Aileen's arm, says to the proprietors, "Excuse us for a moment," and leads her a little aside. "Fair of face, full of fun, and kind of heart as well," he says, quietly. "Aileen, you'll have me thinking you're too good to be true - and that would be a shame! Now let's find somewhere quiet to sit down, and you can tell me what you want of me."[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2007)

Sulannus regards Blunt questioningly, then asks, "Why? What has happened?"

She seems a little frustrated her other questions haven't been answered. Frustrated or anxious.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus regards Blunt questioningly, then asks, "Why? What has happened?"
> 
> She seems a little frustrated her other questions haven't been answered. Frustrated or anxious.




Titus breaks from his funk as Sulannus asks a second set of questions, and only now seems to realize she asked him a first set.

"We learned that having your nose in the air is an elvish family trait," he grumbles. 

"Looks like there's a princess who's about to become a grown up. Your folk didn't know the date, but they said it was soon. Thing is, we hit the anniversary of Night's Embrace's downfall in about four months."

Looking out at nothing for a moment, as if searching the whole city just with his eyes, Titus adds, "Sounds like just the sort of line-up of events those butchers would love, don't you think?"

Titus shakes his head and looks back to the temple. "No help here, though. Apparently our eyeblink existence isn't worth your temple's protection. We'll have to look for help somewhere else if we're going to find it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]







> "Thank you, Master Grahl. In truth, I don't know how long we'll be here - but your generous hospitality certainly encourages a longer, rather than a shorter, stay. The five rooms would be wonderful. Now what would be your weekly rate for them?"




"For Aileen's friends?  We'll call it 11 gold for a week, starting tomorrow, of course.  Meals are a bit extra, of course, depending on how much you eat."

*That's rather low--Kel knows even the Armpit would probably have charged about 1 gold a day for five rooms, and the quality at the Armpit was certainly far worse.*



> "Do I understand that your daughter is studying at the Academy? But that is wonderful! How long has she been there? And what is she doing?"




"Yes, that's right!  Miss Ai..." Mildred looks at Aileen, who smiles, "Err...a mysterious benefactor helped raise the rest of the money so she could go, just last year.  My little Holly's going be a Wizard some day!  Isn't it exciting?"



> "Aileen, where did you have it in mind for us to go tonight? It had better be good, if you're expecting me to abandon Mistress Mildred's fare. I know I haven't tasted it yet - but if those aromas from the kitchen are anything to go by, it's a high price you're asking."




"Well, I'd rather not say here, you know, just in case someone comes in here asking--that way, it'll be a surprise!"



> "Excuse us for a moment," and leads her a little aside. "Fair of face, full of fun, and kind of heart as well," he says, quietly. "Aileen, you'll have me thinking you're too good to be true - and that would be a shame! Now let's find somewhere quiet to sit down, and you can tell me what you want of me."




"Ah, not perfect, though--you seem to have selectively forgotten the whole pursued by guards thing--unless that's a turn-on for you?" Aileen laughs, "What do I want of you?  Nothing really.  I just like having fun and helping people.  If I can do that before I'm caught, then today was a good day for me.  So, I'm thinking we should get your friends and head to the Estralla Bakery and Bistro.  The food there is excellent--what do you say?  Either way, best to stay on the move."

*To punctuate her admonition to stay on the move, she turns to lead the way back.  As the pair heads out to look for Shan, Sullanus, and the rest, Aileen's hood pulled back up into place, Aileen glances to the side and pulls Kel into an alley with a quiet warning of 'The guards'.*

*Covering his mouth briefly with her hand to indicate complete silence, she watches as the guards pass by, holding a small shard that glows as they turn towards the alleyway as if following Kel and Aileen's trail.*

"Siamorphe's Scales!" Aileen curses, "They've got a detector.  We're in trouble Kel.  Look, I'm probably about to get caught, so..." she leans forward to give him a quick kiss, "Just stay here and hide, okay?  You don't need to get involved.  They're not looking for you.  Maybe I'll see you again some day?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Titus said:
			
		

> Titus shakes his head and looks back to the temple. "No help here, though. Apparently our eyeblink existence isn't worth your temple's protection. We'll have to look for help somewhere else if we're going to find it."



"Let's go and wait for Kel to return," an obviously frustrated Blunt suggests. "Unless you can think of somewhere else we should go in stead?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Let's go and wait for Kel to return," an obviously frustrated Blunt suggests. "Unless you can think of somewhere else we should go in stead?"




Titus shrugs. "I've got nothing," he says dejectedly. "Let's try to hook up with the little one again, see what he's come up with."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

(OOC: Fortunately, he's probably almost done too--good timing )


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

A little nettled, Sulannus fusses with her hair under her hood.

"Well, really...it must look like a pretty small problem to them. This...cult or whatever it is happened mostly in human territory before. It was a human problem. Nhalia's order might be more concerned, but this temple is to the entire Seldarine."

She sighs. "I think if we REALLY want to find someone who will react with concern, we need to find a temple opposed to Shar, or perhaps a historian...or an old military commander who might remember the cult." Sulannus pauses, then gives Titus and Blunt a questioning look.

"You have Wisdom Tr...I mean, obviously not, but...you have places of learning, yes? Where your histories and accounts of events are stored for people to see? That might be a good place to start."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 25, 2007)

Blunt shrugs his shoulders in resignation.  "I like the way you are thinking," he says quietly. "But I think we should find the little fellow, Kel, and see what he has to say.  He seems to be able to ferret out all sorts of treasures."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, not perfect, though--you seem to have selectively forgotten the whole pursued by guards thing--unless that's a turn-on for you?" Aileen laughs, "What do I want of you?  Nothing really.  I just like having fun and helping people.  If I can do that before I'm caught, then today was a good day for me.  So, I'm thinking we should get your friends and head to the Estralla Bakery and Bistro.  The food there is excellent--what do you say?  Either way, best to stay on the move."
> 
> *To punctuate her admonition to stay on the move, she turns to lead the way back.  As the pair heads out to look for Shan, Sullanus, and the rest, Aileen's hood pulled back up into place, Aileen glances to the side and pulls Kel into an alley with a quiet warning of 'The guards'.*
> 
> ...



Kel's mind races at Aileen's words. He considers and rejects a half dozen plans in short order: there are too many drawbacks, not enough going for them.

"Aileen, I grew up in a place where you didn't get involved if you wanted to keep a whole skin. But I've learned since that there are times when I have to get involved - because the price is too high if I don't!"

"Tell me, quickly. Are the guards more likely to be tracking you, or what you've stolen? If it's you, then give me the swag and I'll carry it out for you. As you say, they don't know me. We can meet up again later - at the Estralla."

"Or if it's the swag, then I'll do what I can to buy you some time. Nothing too foolish - just a young lad had a few too many drinks. No! That won't do. They'll smell nothing on my breath, know I'm lying. Well, if it's the swag they're tracking, you'll have to hit me - not enough to knock me out but enough to raise a lump. Then I'll tell them about the pretty young woman who took off her hat ... and turned into a not so pretty half-orc ruffian - one who laid me out with a single blow."

"Either way, seek me out when it's safe! Either at the Estralla - I have a feeling that I'll develop a taste for fine pastries - or else get word to me at the Griffon. Otherwise, I'm liable to do something foolish - like try to mount a rescue mission."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]"Oh Kel, you're very sweet, and your offer is quite gallant.  But there is no 'swag' on me right now to worry about--they're just after me, and there's not going to be a way to escape if they can track me down.  More's the pity, but it's hard to stay too far ahead of them for long when luck turns rotten like this.  I'm going to give myself up and lead them away so that they don't even get a clue that you might have been involved.  You just hide here, okay?  Maybe I'll find you some time later when the security isn't on such a high alert--no matter how many times they catch me, I'll always get out again."

*Without waiting this time, Aileen climbs up the wall with the practised grace of one who has mastered the art of climbing through extended trial and error, waves to Kel, and leaps to the next rooftop, causing the guard to turn about and follow, their device apparently attuned to her magical signature or something like that.*

*He could probably follow the guards on the ground by foot easily enough if he wanted to, or he could head back to his comrades from Thresk.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 30, 2007)

[sblock=RA]Now, RA, you just *know* that Kel's going to follow from a _discreet_ distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]*Kel moves slowly and quietly, counting on the fact that one of the guards is in chainmail and thus is slowed down to hide about half the time and dart about or mingle with crowds for the rest.  Aileen leads the guards on a merry chase, but eventually, they corner her on a rooftop.  She drops down gently and lands softly on her feet, absorbing the shock as she calmly presents her hands to the guards.*

"Well, it looks like you caught me, Adroch.  I'm going to have to scowl at Avardain again over those tracers he made.  I guess I have no choice, so I'm ready to go back.  Maybe I'll see _the outside world_ again soon, even if it is bad at following directions," she puts special emphasis on the words 'the outside world' and grins at that, winking towards Kel's hiding place.

"Did she just wink at me?" one of the guards asks.

"Hush you.  Probably just trying to get us to let her stay.  I'm sorry, Your Highness.  If it were up to me, I wouldn't be doing this, but orders are orders.  You'll have to come with me, hopefully not by force this time."

Aileen sighs, "I wish you wouldn't be so loud, Adroch.  Anyone could hear you, and I don't appreciate it.  I prefer to be Aileen out here--people won't pay attention to me as a person or get to know me if they know; they'll get too stuck up on that title." 

"Apologies Highness, but you know that not only is that none of our concern, but actually it might even be better for you as far as our orders are concerned.  You could be hurt or killed out here.  The people out here are dangerous."

"The people out here are _real_.  They aren't just a feigning fawning smiling face that might be as vapid as it looks or might be ready to plant a knife in your back.  Besides, it's _impossible_ to help people from afar.  That time I tried to organise a charitable organisation that bastard Bradford was secretly embezzling half of the money, and of course he was all smiles and feigned concern the whole time," Aileen sighs, "But this discussion isn't for this place.  Don't worry, I'll go back to Daddy now.  I know he only wants what he thinks is best for me...I guess I should show him that I love him by not trying to escape again for a while."

*Pulling her hood down to show her face and golden tresses again, she sighs once more and walks with the guards, as they form a circular protective formation to surround her, though it is unclear whether they want to keep other people out of the circle or keep her in--probably both.  As they pass Kel's hiding place, it looks like she makes a small motion with her head towards him, a half-smile on her face, but then they are past and she is gone, the last reminder a shouted cry from one of the guards to the passers-by along the thoroughfare:*

"Make way, please.  Make way for Her Royal Highness, the Princess Elenia Aureolus, the Azure Phoenix, Duchess of Tharmand, Protector of the Eastern Marches, Heir to the Golden Lion!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

*As the group heads back along the main thoroughfare to find Kel, a cadre of guards approaches from the other direction, encircling a beautiful blonde-haired young woman in a simple traveler's cloak, and the crowd parts for them as they go, with one of the guards calling out:*

"Make way, please. Make way for Her Royal Highness, the Princess Elenia Aureolus, the Azure Phoenix, Duchess of Tharmand, Protector of the Eastern Marches, Heir to the Golden Lion!"

*While meanwhile, the young woman sighs and whispers or mutters something inaudibly.*

*Titus, who is trained at spotting, tracking, and sensing tells of his favourite prey--humans--reads off her lips something to the effect of 'Please...that isn't necessary'.*

*As the group moves to the side for the guards (presumably), Titus, again putting his human-sensing skills to good use, notices Kel along an adjoining dead-end alleyway.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

At the list of titles, Sulannus' chin lifts a little higher, and she peers at the human princess from under her hood. "I -told- him human royalty had titles," she mutters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Sulannus's Spot]*The young woman appears, young, probably 130ish...well, is she was a Tel'Quess anyway.  It is so hard to remember how that converts for the humans, though.  She has long golden hair of a distinct vibrant hue that Sulannus hasn't really seen before among the humans, at least not exactly, and her eyes are clear azure.  The simple practical cloak she wears does seem out of place for a princess--certainly the nobility among the Tel'Quess would not wear such a thing, but perhaps this is how human nobility dress?*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 30, 2007)

Kel stands, open-mouthed, a look of stunned amazement on his face. He watches as the Princess and her guards pass through the crowds, moving forward to the entrance of the alleyway to keep her in sight as long as he can.

Eventually, he regains control of his jaw.

Then, surprisingly, he begins to laugh. He laughs until he is bent double and tears stream from his eyes. He laughs until those around him turn to frown wonderingly in his direction. And at that he laughs some more.

And really, there isn't that much of an edge of hysteria to his laughter!

[sblock=RA]You bastard!  That was fantastic!  [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2007)

Blunt pauses to watch the strange entourage move past.  He is unable to make sense of the seeming contradiction, so simply shrugs his shoulders and waits for the others.  Then spying Kel, his brow creases in thought and then he shakes his head in disbelief at the young man's laughter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kel]







> You bastard!  That was fantastic!




 Guilty as charged

And just for fun--

'Elenia': E - L  - E - N - I - A
'Aileen': A - I - L - E - E - N 


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus gapes a moment at the sight, and wonders if the girl is feigning her modesty or genuinely wishes no attention. He shrugs: between being a woman and being royalty, she's beyond his ken, really.

Spotting Kel, he turns to try to catch the little man's attention surruptitiously. Of course, when Kel bursts into laughter, Titus finds himself shrugging again; apparently commoner men are beyond his ken, too. Probably why he just prefers fighting, the ranger thinks.

"Well, looks like we've killed two birds, at least," Titus whispers. "There's our boy," he points to Kel, "And there's the one Night's Embrace is after," here he indicates the woman being introduced as a princess. 

"I don't suppose we could just walk up to her and tell her a demon cult's planning slaughter and mayhem on her coronation day?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2007)

Titus said:
			
		

> "Well, looks like we've killed two birds, at least," Titus whispers. "There's our boy," he points to Kel, "And there's the one Night's Embrace is after," here he indicates the woman being introduced as a princess.



Blunt bites his lower lip in constenation.  "You may be right about the princess," agrees Blunt.  "But are you sure about Kel?  That doesn't seem like him.  He hasn't been struck by that hiddeous laughing spell has he?  Will he be okay?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Blunt bites his lower lip in constenation.  "You may be right about the princess," agrees Blunt.  "But are you sure about Kel?  That doesn't seem like him.  He hasn't been struck by that hiddeous laughing spell has he?  Will he be okay?"




"They have spells that make you laugh?" Titus says, baffled. "Sounds like a waste; all that studying you have to do to make magic, and you use it to imitate a feather?"

Titus shrugs and starts crossing to Kel. "Well, magicked or not, we should probably grab the runt 'fore those guards think he's making fun of them."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2007)

Sulannus sniffs derisively. "Maybe he's laughing at how she's dressed. I know I don't know much of human customs, but honestly...she's hardly better clothed than a common merchant. Are you sure this is the one the cult is after? Maybe she has an older sister?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus sniffs derisively. "Maybe he's laughing at how she's dressed. I know I don't know much of human customs, but honestly...she's hardly better clothed than a common merchant. Are you sure this is the one the cult is after? Maybe she has an older sister?"




"You'll have to school her in the high fashion of clothes washed in a streambed and leather armor accessories, will you?" Titus says with a smirk on his way over to retrieve Kel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

(OOC: You guys aren't waiting for me, right?)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "You'll have to school her in the high fashion of clothes washed in a streambed and leather armor accessories, will you?" Titus says with a smirk on his way over to retrieve Kel.




Su gives Titus a look through slitted eyes. Had she been a cat, her ears would be flat against her head.

"I have been travelling," she growls. "And I never said I was royalty. What then is -her- excuse?"

(OOC - I think we're semi-waiting on Kel )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey )


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: I'm anticipating that Kel will guide back to an inn and outline everything he has learned so far.)


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2007)

Finally the young rogue pulls himself together and strides out of the alleyway with a swagger - only to bump into the others. Taken aback for a moment, he straightway recovers and says, "Come on, my friends. I have found us a gem of an inn, and a prince among innkeepers. Oh, and I have quite a tale to tell!"

Looking around to orient himself, he then leads his friends to the Spectacled Gryphon, where he introduces them to Master and Mistress Grahl. He steadfastly refuses to tell them what's been going on until they have been shown to their rooms - a single room for each of the men and a set of rooms for the women - then gathers with the others in the elven pair's suite.

"Right, then. First, these rooms come to us at a very good price - and we can trust the innkeeper and his wife implicitly. I have had an introduction from a friend of theirs - and consequently I am in very good odour."

"As I wandered the streets, I met a young woman who spoke with me and asked me if I needed directions. I dissembled at first, owning only that my friends and I were seeking a place to stay. So Aileen - that was her name - led me here."

"On the way we chatted, and by the time we arrived she was happy to recommend me to the couple who run this inn. It turns out she had helped them raise the money to pay for their daughter's magical tution - though that is something which is not to be mentioned. Consequently, 'any friend of Aileen's' was a friend of theirs."

"It also turns out that she likes to help people when she can - quietly and discreetly, although she does have some trouble with the guards from time to time. In fact, she had to leave in something of a hurry - but I have hopes of seeing her again."

"After she gets out, that is. But I'm sure she will. She's very resourceful. And very well connected."

"But you already know that."

Here Kel can't help himself, and laughs out loud as he says, "You must have seen her - you were in the street when the guards led her past."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Kel said:
			
		

> Here Kel can't help himself, and laughs out loud as he says, "You must have seen her - you were in the street when the guards led her past."



Blunt scratches his shaved head as Kel relates his story. "Yes, we saw a beautiful lady go past, but she was being shepherded by the guards who quite clearly referred to her as the Princess Elenia, or some such, with more titles than any one person could possibly carry.  One of them was the Heir to the Golden Lion, but I don't remember the rest."

"I think that maybe you spent your money on something illegal when you should have been asking questions."

"Are you sure that we are talking about the same person? Because no princess would be slumming it in an inn, even one as nice as this.  Royalty just don't those things. Do they?" he sounds a little unsure of himself now.


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Are you sure that we are talking about the same person? Because no princess would be slumming it in an inn, even one as nice as this.  Royalty just don't those things. Do they?" he sounds a little unsure of himself now.




Titus shrugs. "Who can make sense of royalty?" he offers. "Maybe there's a lover involved; children of the rich seem to have a fascination with illicit pairings with folks on the other side of the path, as it were."

The broad-shouldered ranger turns to Kel now, his expression dark. "If you are right about this princess, Kel, we have other problems. While you were tracking down an inn, we tracked down some information on our own: that coronation we've been trying to figure out? It's your princess's. The anniversary of the fall of Night's Embrace happens as that lady of yours ascends to the throne, and I think that's the moment they've chosen to try to ascend, themselves."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: That's not precisely what the coronation is for--she'll just become the Crown Princess, not the Queen--as the elves said, she has reached the age of majority)


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That's not precisely what the coronation is for--she'll just become the Crown Princess, not the Queen--as the elves said, she has reached the age of majority)




(OOC: Oops.   Ah, well, Titus isn't particularly refined, so I maybe I can play that off as his lack of social graces (and no ranks in Know: Royalty  ))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, that's perfectly reasonable--I may have even said it in an ambiguous way.  But the nature of PbP is such that I've seen something like this lead to everyone assuming something wrong both in and out of character, even when some used to know the right thing and forgot, so thought I'd mention )


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Yes, we saw a beautiful lady go past, but she was being shepherded by the guards who quite clearly referred to her as the Princess Elenia, or some such, with more titles than any one person could possibly carry."



"Her Royal Highness, the Princess Elenia Aureolus, the Azure Phoenix, Duchess of Tharmand, Protector of the Eastern Marches, Heir to the Golden Lion," Kel says in a slightly wondering tone.

"Yes, I'm sure it was her."

Kel reacts angrily at Titus' words. "We can't let them hurt her. She's done nothing to earn their hatred ... except to be herself."

He looks around wildly, as if expecting dark mages to leap out, conjuring fiendish creatures from the corners of these pleasant rooms. Then he calms down, and says in a voice intense yet restrained, "Aileen said that she'd contact me again when she could. I believe her."

To Titus he says, "When's the coronation? I think she said it was some months away."

Looking at the whole party he says, "I'm hungry. I've been told that the Estralla Bakery and Bistro serves excellent food. I have a feeling that this is one traveller who's going to develop a taste for their fare. Would anyone care to join me?"

A moment later a worried frown appears on his face as he mutters, "And we'll have to find some funds to pay for all those meals!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

*Glancing at his coin pouch as he says the last, Kel notices two small but exquisite sapphires, and a note.*

"Looked like you could use a bit more coin if you only have what I found to live on for yourself and five friends.

Treat yourselves--enjoy the city!

Peace,  
~A"

[SBLOCK=DC 5 Spot, Kel only]*The sapphires seem just the same shade of blue as Elenia/Aileen's eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

"I'll join you," Blunt says to Kel. "For I have a feeling that we will need to learn more about the city."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=RA]







*OOC:*


Spot +6 - automatic success.







_"Oh,"_ thought Kel, _"how did she ... ?"_ Then, as he notices the exquisite hue of the stones, _"Ah, I don't think I could bear to part with both of these - at least, not yet."_[/sblock]Kel looks up at the others, taking one of the stones out of his pouch and holding it up between his fingertips, so that the light shines through it.

"Seems that the Princess is concerned for our well-being, and has made sure we'll be able to pay our way. Come on, let's ask Master Grahl where we can find an honest jeweller to appraise this for us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 8, 2007)

*Kel heads down to ask Master Grahl.*

"A jeweler?  You could try Julian Lindros--he's got a nice shop, and I can give you directions.  It's pretty easy to get there from here."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 8, 2007)

"Thank you, Master Grahl. I'll go there straight away. Oh, and my friend Blunt and I won't be sampling mistress Mildred's cooking tonight, I'm afraid - there's that prior appointment that I have." Kel smiles shyly at the innkeeper as he says this.

Kel then goes back upstairs to the others and says, "OK. I've got the name of someone who can appraise the gems for us. Let's go and make the transaction. Nhalia, you or Shan would probably be the best ones to handle the negotiations. If either or both of you want to come with me, the others can settle in and make some plans."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 8, 2007)

"I will come along with you, if you like.  I do not need as much rest to recover from the journey's exertion," Nhalia offers.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

Kel said:
			
		

> "...Oh, and my friend Blunt and I won't be sampling mistress Mildred's cooking tonight, I'm afraid - there's that prior appointment that I have." Kel smiles shyly at the innkeeper as he says this.



(OOC: Not sure if Blunt is upstairs or downstairs when this happens) Blunt frowns slightly at being volunteered for something without his knowledge, but says nothing for the moment, for their young friend has shown incredible resourcefulness thus far. 'Ah well, can't eat like a king every night,' he thinks as he follows Kel.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Sulannus gets even grumpier at the sight of the sapphires, and mutters something about 'depending on ill-gained goods,' but at the mention of food and rest, she quiets up quickly. Finally though, her more pragmatic side wins out.

"Has anyone considered how we're going to find this...Night's Embrace cult? The letter doesn't make it sound like they'll be kidnapping anyone, or broadcasting their presence before it's too late. What now?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 8, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "I'll join you," Blunt says to Kel. "For I have a feeling that we will need to learn more about the city."





			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> (OOC: Not sure if Blunt is upstairs or downstairs when this happens) Blunt frowns slightly at being volunteered for something without his knowledge, but says nothing for the moment, for their young friend has shown incredible resourcefulness thus far. 'Ah well, can't eat like a king every night,' he thinks as he follows Kel.











*OOC:*



 :\ Did I misunderstand Blunt's comment?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Boddynock]I thought the bakery and dinner were separate times.  So that was really a confusion on my behalf.  I didn't realise that the bakery was for dinner. Sorry about that.    Blunt will join Kel for dinner at the bakery.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> To Titus he says, "When's the coronation? I think she said it was some months away."




Titus nods. "Assuming the coronation and the anniversary line up, it's about four months. But I'd rather get to the warning sooner rather than later. Anything that's taking this long to plan can't be a simple matter of thumping a head or two."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Has anyone considered how we're going to find this...Night's Embrace cult? The letter doesn't make it sound like they'll be kidnapping anyone, or broadcasting their presence before it's too late. What now?"




Titus shrugs as he turns to Sulannus. "If the princess really is going to contact Kel again, I say we start there. You have to imagine a princess--poorly dressed or not--" Titus winks mischievously to the elven archer--"has some sort of intelligence network at her disposal, or knows better who does than a batch of bumpkins like we do."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 11, 2007)

*OOC:*



I'm going to be out of touch for a couple of days, since the place I'll be staying doesn't allow me to access ENWorld. I'll try and sort something out while I'm there, since this will be an ongoing pattern until Easter.

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

*OOC:*



OK, I'm back on deck and I've sorted out the problems with access.







Kel smiles at Nhalia and says, "Good. Let's go. I'm keen to see just what these beauties are worth."

_"And if I can afford to keep one of them until after I've seen Aileen again,"_ is his unspoken thought.

Following Grahl's instructions, Kel and Nhalia make their way to the jeweller's.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*Julian Lindros takes a look at the gems and agrees to appraise each gem and give the group certificates of the appraisal if they pay him 5% of the cost of each gem up front.*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

Certificates of appraisal sound quite ... impressive to Kel. Certainly it would be helpful to know just what these are worth. The only trouble is in managing to pay the 5% fee up front.

Kel takes Nhalia aside and says quietly, "We probably don't have enough to pay his fee. Perhaps you could ask him if he'd like to buy one, and deduct the cost of the fee from the price. Maybe lay it on thick that he'd been recommended by Master Grahl."

Kel pauses for a second, then says slowly, with some regret apparent in his voice, "Or they might be worth more as a matched pair. Ask him about that, too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*Nhalia nods in assent.*

"Excuse me sir--can we deduct the price of appraisal from the sell price of one of these if we sell them to you.  _Pleeeeeease_?"

"Oh, umm...you don't have enough to pay for the appraisal?  Well, not to worry, Miss--if you sell the sapphires to me, I'll throw in the appraisal for you.  Are you selling one or both?"

"Kel?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Excuse me sir--can we deduct the price of appraisal from the sell price of one of these if we sell them to you.  _Pleeeeeease_?"











*OOC:*



Really subtle, RA.  







"It depends, I suppose. Are they worth more as a matched set than they would be if sold individually?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

"I don't suppose so.  Though the cut is similar, they aren't identical.  It would be the same price either way, more or less."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

"Fine, then we'll just sell one of them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

"Very well then.  Let's see, here's 1105 gold.  That seems fair.  Pleasure doing business with you!"

*The jeweler counts out 100 platinum and 105 gold into a large coin purse and hands it to Kel.*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

Sulannus, having been in scowling snit since enduring Titus' teasing, doubletakes at the amount of money the gem is worth, clearly startled. Once outside and away from the jewler, she rounds on Kel, eyes blazing.

"She gave you -two- of those? What exactly did you DO for her anyway?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

Kel, his own eyes still the size of dinnerplates at the proffered sum, looks up at Sulannus' question. "Oh, hullo Sul. I didn't see you there."

Then, as the meaning of her words sinks in, the set of his face hardens and he turns angrily to face her. "Whatever happened is between the Princess and me. Just be thankful that she is as gracious as she is - it means that we needn't sleep on the streets here any time soon."

"Unless, of course, you'd rather not be beholden to Princess Elenia?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2007)

Blunt simply shakes his head at the exchange. He mutters to himself, but other keeps quiet.  The gift of wealth, while interesting, means little to him except a means for them to follow their leads.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Titus gives a smile and a nod to Kel and Nhalia as they turn to go.

"Just in case those things turn out to be phony, I'm using the bed while I still can. I may be acclimated to the wilds, but that doesn't mean I'm passing up on something softer when I can get it."

With that, he heads off to catch a nap during the negotiation process. Making sure to block his door with his pack and keep his pick out and ready to grab leaning on the wall just next to the bed, he drifts off hoping he doesn't have another dream full of dire beast attacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

"I am not -beholden- to anyone," Sulannus replies loftily. "I came here to do this Princess a favor and warn her of a threat to her life. Perhaps even help put an end to that threat...out of a spirit of cooperation between Tel'quessir and human peoples."

She pauses, then allows, "I suppose we can consider those stones...advance repayment for those services rendered."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 16, 2007)

Kel scowls.

_"They aren't a *payment*, they're a *gift* - to *me*,"_ he thinks angrily.

Then he sighs inwardly and thinks, _"Oh, dammit! Let her think what she wants. What is it with these elves, anyway? What makes *them* always right?"_

Out loud he says, "If it makes you feel better, think of it that way. Me? I think the Princess gave me a gift - a gift I intend to use for the well-being of my friends."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2007)

Blunt steps up to Kel and places a hand on his shoulder. "You have a wise head, my little friend, to use your gift for such.  I will remember this gesture."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 16, 2007)

Kel sighs. "Thanks, Blunt. Come on, let's get back to the others."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: It's weird how several characters who didn't come along to the jeweler seem to have teleported to where the money is   So, what are you guys doing next?)


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It's weird how several characters who didn't come along to the jeweler seem to have teleported to where the money is   So, what are you guys doing next?)











*OOC:*



Yeah, I noticed that.  

Kel will keep his date at the Bakery & Bistro - and will continue to do so until Aileen shows up. (Of course, if it gets really expensive, he might have to think of something else. Say, they wouldn't need any more staff, would they? He's got those ranks that rank in Profession (Innkeeper), after all.)

He'll also make enquiries at the Academy about training and its associated costs.

Speaking of training, could Nhalia help him learn skills of Concentration and Spellcraft? I guess they're the two obvious skills for him to pick up with his Wizard ranks. What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: She can teach the skills, but obviously not the actual Wizard stuff.  The simpler cheaper meals at Estralla's run 2 sp each.  The Academy charges 5000 gp yearly tuition.)

"So, what do we do next?" Nhalia wonders, "Were we going to check on something here at the capital?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

"Well, I thought we were going to warn the princess," Sulannus muses. "Since one opportunity to do that slipped from our grasp, I suppose we should wait until she contacts Kel again."

She looks around, pondering. "No reason we can't spend that time productively though. We know a cult is operating in the city. Maybe we can find evidence to help bolster our warning."

"Titus, you seem to know something of NIght's Embrace. Would they need any exotic components for their rituals? If it's unique enough, we might track them through their purchases."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2007)

Blunt indicates agreement with Sulannus' general approach.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Titus, you seem to know something of NIght's Embrace. Would they need any exotic components for their rituals? If it's unique enough, we might track them through their purchases."




"I know more about when and what they did than about the inner details of their rituals, but ... lemme think..."  Titus chews his lower lip a moment as he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]I figure this one probably needs a Knowledge check? He's only got +2 in his Know: Religion, but what the heck.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*Titus has no idea what they need for their rituals.*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2007)

*"Five thousand gold? A year?"* Kel is flabbergasted when he hears Master Grahl's reply to his question about Academy fees. "How can anyone afford that? Wow, it's lucky Aileen ... I mean, how fortunate you were to find a benefactor to support your daughter's entry into the Academy!"

"Oh my goodness! I was hoping to combine our visit to the capital with some study myself - but I'm afraid those prices are out of my league. Is there no other way to develop wizardly skills?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

"Well, 'tis 2500 per term, and less if you get a scholarship, but aye, 'tis still out of reach for most.  Then again, from what I hear, it is well worth it."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 22, 2007)

"So, how long do people normally spend in study at the Academy? And how do you get a scholarship?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

"Usually four years.  You apply for a scholarship when you apply for the Academy.  It is possible, and in fact likely, to get merit-based scholarships, though except for incredibly exceptional cases, they never cover more than 4000 gold a year."


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Titus has no idea what they need for their rituals.*




Titus, looking uncharacteristically sheepish, admits, "I'm sorry, but I can't for the life of me think of anything specific we could seek out."

He stops, then, struck with an idea. "You know, we do still have those books from our wizard-attacker. If they're common texts for his sect, maybe there's a way to see if anyone in the city has been purchasing tomes like them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2007)

Sulannus unpacks the few of those books she'd been carrying and makes a little stack out of them.

"Hmm... You know, I have an idea. It's very risky if it works, but it might give us everything we need in one swoop."

She regards the others for a moment, then goes on, tapping a book as she goes. "Night's Embrace will be relying heavily on secrecy during these times of preparation and vulnerability. Recall that letter instructing the other mage to keep a low profile. It was only his refusal to obey those orders that led us this far. Here, the danger is much greater, and I...well, it's possible that the cult may be taking a more pro-active approach."

"For example, if someone were to enter a library or similar place where records and histories were kept, and asked to learn about the Night's Embrace cult...mightn't that find the ear of a cultist, hidden and disguised in their midst? And then the cult would naturally see whoever asked that as a threat...and take steps to remove him or her, while making it seem accidental."

Now the elf smiles brightly. "But if we were -ready- for such an attack. If we were expecting it and braced for it...we might turn the tables, and expose the cult once and for all."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

"Uhm...do you guys think that there are actually a goodly number of cultists around, though?  I heard the whole cult was annihilated--isn't it more likely that this is just the two people, our summoner and his correspondant?  If that is the case, there probably wouldn't even be a single cultist in this city to find."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Titus reads the letters, which are in Abyssal.  One is unfinished and was thus probably being penned by the Wizard they encountered, but it has nothing of interest so far except 'Everything is ready'.  The other, in a different hand, is far more foreboding:*
> 
> Elicio, you idiot! You seem to be making too much of a stir in the area--we don't want to be uncovered before we get what we came for, so stop with all the sacrifices already before they compromise the mission. Once everything is prepared and obtained from here, there is still more to do. You'll need to return and prepare for the next phase. Don't use the charm to return unless you absolutely have to, as usual. They aren't cheap, and eventually we'll decide that saving your worthless hide isn't worth the cost. Sweet revenge is near...all too soon. How fitting that it will be the coronation when we strike and spell their doom!'



Kel frowns and says, "I'm sure the boss who wrote the letter to our summoning friend spoke in the plural - 'eventually *we'll* decide that saving your worthless hide isn't worth the cost.' So I'd say that there are more than just a couple involved."

"Still, I wouldn't mind waiting another couple of days - just to see if I hear from the Princess in the meantime, and she can bring her contacts to bear. Although ... there was something she said ... When was it? When she was talking to the guards. Something about ... ahh, it'll come to me!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

"Hmmm...maybe it is just three or four then," Nhalia glances at the remaining sapphire and the gold, "At least we have funds now to finance a proper search.  Still, though, do you really think they would feel safe to operate so openly in the capital city?  Even during the cult's height of power, I thought they worked elsewhere, and now that there is peace and they are destroyed, seems like they would not be safe working openly."

*At some point, Titus notices that the sapphire has started glowing faintly as Nhalia speaks.  Then the glow fades briefly, and then the sapphire glows again, and Elenia's voice speaks gently from the gem:*

"I don't understand.  That just seemed like random text--Kel who is that girl?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2007)

Kel spins around at the sound of Aileen's voice.

"Aileen ... Elenia ... Aileen? Is that you? How are you doing this?"

"Uh, Aileen, this is Nhalia, Priestess of Sehanine Moonbow. What do you mean, random text?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

*The gem is quiescent and does not respond.*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2007)

"Give it to Kel," Sulannus suggests.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Give it to Kel," Sulannus suggests.




Titus nods his agreement. "It started glowing when Nhalia was talking, but that could just be a coincidence. Maybe you have to touch it to be heard."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

"But I wasn't touching it..."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2007)

Kel picks up the gem and holds it up before his face.

"Aileen, can you hear me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

*The gem remains quiescent--there is no response.*


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2007)

Blunt scratches his head - but no insights come to the man of discipline.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

"Princess," Sulannus says. "You said Princess. Maybe it's a command word to activate it."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2007)

Kel raises an eyebrow. "Princess?" he says, and waits expectantly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

*The sapphire remains quiescent.*

"Umm...hmm...Maybe it was something else?  Or maybe it is only one use?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

"It could be limited in uses...we should try again tomorrow."

Sulannus shakes her head, trying to refocus.

"Anyway, I'm not saying searching will be easy...just that it's better to do -some-thing than just sit around and wait for this princess to get in touch with us. Maybe the cult has some kind of limitation they can't get around....like they might need a special statue or altar or something else we can use to try to find them. They worship Shar...maybe there's something in that we can use. I'm just saying, we need to learn more about them so we can find them."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2007)

"But if it is only one use, why would the Princess activate it to ask an apparently trivial question?"

"Yes, perhaps it is a ... what did that book talk about? ... a scrying device that allows Elenia to keep tabs on me ... on us. And if that's the case, might it have a limited number of uses per day?"

"What did she mean by random text? Maybe she wasn't actually scrying on us at all, but on some threat to the kingdom. Well, we know that the Cult qualifies that way, and maybe we're more involved than we realized, if her spell then focused in on us."

The young man frowns in concentration and determination, then addresses the gem directly.

"Look Aileen, in case you can hear - or read - this, you have to know that the Cult of Night's Embrace is not gone. They're planning to re-emerge, and in a big way, we think, on the occasion of your Coronation. You have to come to our meeting place! I'll be there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

"Didn't it glow first and then a while later she was talking?  Do you think we accidentally sent her a message and she had to reply to it suddenly?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

Sulannus nods. "That seems like the most reasonable answer. Something we did activated it, and it captured a random snip of our conversation. That's why she seemed so confused."

She looks at Kel. "Didn't she instruct you in the use of this stone? What if we'd sold it by mistake?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2007)

Kel digs out the note that he found with the two stones.

"Looked like you could use a bit more coin if you only have what I found to live on for yourself and five friends. Treat yourselves--enjoy the city!" he reads.

Looking up again, he shakes his head and says, "Nope, there's nothing to indicate that she was going to pull this kind of stunt - although I'm not surprised by that, really. I think she likes to be ... unpredictable!"


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Kel digs out the note that he found with the two stones.
> 
> "Looked like you could use a bit more coin if you only have what I found to live on for yourself and five friends. Treat yourselves--enjoy the city!" he reads.
> 
> Looking up again, he shakes his head and says, "Nope, there's nothing to indicate that she was going to pull this kind of stunt - although I'm not surprised by that, really. I think she likes to be ... unpredictable!"




Titus shrugs. "Royalty is almost a species unto itself. Who knows why you'd give a magic rock to someone without telling them how to use it?"

Turning to Sulannus, he says, "Well, whether we're likely to draw an ambush or not, I suppose it can't hurt to do research on Night's Embrace. Until we can meet up with Kel's new friend or figure out how that gem works, I've got no better ideas as far as the mission goes."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2007)

Kel frowns in thought.

"So, do you think the Academy might have records of Night's Embrace? And if so, how do you think we could get access to them?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 28, 2007)

Kel said:
			
		

> "So, do you think the Academy might have records of Night's Embrace? And if so, how do you think we could get access to them?"



"Maybe the innkeeper's daughter could help us?" Blunt suggests. "Of course, there may be other libraries around, particularly private libraries."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Maybe the innkeeper's daughter could help us?" Blunt suggests. "Of course, there may be other libraries around, particularly private libraries."




Titus shrugs. "Seems as good a place to start as any. Let's ask our hosts about libraries, and see where that takes us." With that, he moves for the door.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 2, 2007)

Kel shrugs and follows Titus. Finding Grahl, he asks about libraries in the city. In passing, he asks when Holly will be home again, since he's keen to speak to her about what it's like studying at the Academy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

(OOC: Grahl is his last name--hence the comment about people making fun of Holly's name )

*Master Grahl shrugs.*

"Don't know if I know of any except the great library in the Academy where they keep the Chronicles.  Sorry lad--maybe you could ask Miss 'Leen?"

"Oh, Holly?  She's on break in a month.  Right smart kid she is, really makes her da' proud."


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Grahl is his last name--hence the comment about people making fun of Holly's name )
> 
> *Master Grahl shrugs.*
> 
> ...




Titus turns to Kel. "You were looking into the Academy, yeah? You think we could use their library, or is it students-only?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 8, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Titus turns to Kel. "You were looking into the Academy, yeah? You think we could use their library, or is it students-only?"



"Hmm, given the fees they charge their students, I suspect that they may be exclusive - although, for the appropriate sum, we may be able to research the information we need. I shudder to think how much that might cost."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 8, 2007)

*If Kel looks into it, he discovers that the Academy has several libraries and offers one day access to most libraries for 100 GP or lifetime access to the same subset for 2000 GP.  Students get full access to all libraries while they remain students)


----------



## Legildur (Mar 8, 2007)

"And that's probably only for a single person," Blunt says with a hint of frustration.  "Maybe the princess can assist with access?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

"Princess this, princess that," Sulannus says acidly. "I can't believe you humans charge gold for knowledge! The contents of those libraries should be free for all!"

She puts her hands to her temples and takes a deep breath, trying to calm down.

"I'm running out of ideas," the elf admits. "It seems like every thing we try has insurmountable price tags or other obstacles that prevent us from attempting them. Are we missing anything?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Princess this, princess that," Sulannus says acidly. "I can't believe you humans charge gold for knowledge! The contents of those libraries should be free for all!"
> 
> She puts her hands to her temples and takes a deep breath, trying to calm down.
> 
> "I'm running out of ideas," the elf admits. "It seems like every thing we try has insurmountable price tags or other obstacles that prevent us from attempting them. Are we missing anything?"




Titus shrugs. "I guess we can start poking at that stone again..."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 26, 2007)

Kel frowns. By now the group can recognize that as a sign that he's worrying at the problem.

"Nhalia, do you have some way of determining if this gem is magical? Maybe Elenia didn't give us a magical gem. Maybe she's using her knowledge of these gems to locate us. They are very distinctive. Perhaps her confusion arose from scrying on the wrong gem - and picking up the jeweller's conversation, rather than ours."

"If the gem itself is not magical, then there's nothing further we can do with regard to it. We'll have to wait for her to make the running. If it is magical, then it will repay further experimentation."

"Research in the Academy library still seems to be a useful idea, if only we can afford it. And I want to learn to be a wizard ... so maybe there's a way to combine those two goals."

Here Kel's frown deepens, and he shakes his head irritably. "But if I were taken on by the Academy, and they limited my time and my access to the city, then I wouldn't be able to keep my date with ... I mean, I wouldn't be able to attend the Princess' pleasure ... I mean, I couldn't wait for her to turn up at the meeting place."

The young man's words stumble to a halt, as a blush rises in his face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

"By the grace of the Goddess, I can determine if there is a magical aura on the stone" Nhalia offers, casting Detect Magic, "There is indeed a magical aura.  It appears to be a magic item of some sort."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2007)

Blunt groans and slaps his forehead with the palm of his hand. "And we sold the other one," he bemoans.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 27, 2007)

"Why didn't she tell me? Why not say something in the note?"

Kel's voice rises in a querulous tone. Then, a moment later, his voice drops to its normal pitch. "Because she didn't want anyone else to know what they were."

He swears briefly but plangently, a skill refined early in his time at the _Orc's Armpit_. "That's still no reason not to let *me* know what they were."

"Now what? Do we have to try and get the other gem back? I've already spent some of the money on our accomodation - and there's no way the jeweller is going to simply accept his money back, anyhow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

"We have the magical one, right?  Maybe the other one was just a normal gem.  We could check that without buying it back."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 27, 2007)

"OK, let's do it. Have you got another one of those spells prepared?"

Assuming that Nhalia answers in the affirmative, Kel leads the way back to the jeweller. On the way he tells her to follow his lead.

"We can't just ask him to let us check to see if the gem we sold him was magical - the price would go through the roof if he thought it was. But you'll have to come up with some reason for wanting to cast a spell over it."

As he opens the door and steps into the shop he says, "But Nhalia, you were there. I'm telling you, there was no appreciable difference between the stones. Hello, good sir, we're back, as you can see. I wonder if I could have a moment of your time?"

He leads the jeweller aside a step or two and says quietly (but not so quietly that Nhalia can't hear him), "My friend there is an artist, and an elf - and the combination means that she gets a bit obsessive at times. She's convinced that the stone I sold you earlier was a darker shade than the one we kept - and that it would be the perfect colour for a work in honour of her god which she's contemplating at the moment. She's been on at me about it virtually since we left your shop. I wonder, could we have a look at the stone, please? Otherwise, I'll have no peace at all this evening - nor for the next week, neither."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

"I'll do you one better--I'll keep concentrating on this same spell so I don't have to cast it again," Nhalia suggests.

~~~

(OOC: Later)

*Julian laughs.*

"She's an elf--she could hear you, you know.  I saw no appreciable difference between the gems.  If you want to trade them, I'll appraise the other for you.  I haven't sold the other one yet, thankfully for you."

*He pulls out the star sapphire.  Assuming Kel gives him the other, he begins to appraise it, while Nhalia shakes her head about the old gem.  Julian turns back.*

"The central portion of this secod jewel's crystalline matrix is awash with arcane energy.  That may be why your elf friend thought it was brighter.  It's probably worth more due to its magic than it is for its beauty.  Did you not realise that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

"Our source was less than forthcoming," Sulannus notes dryly.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 28, 2007)

Kel glances around guiltily when the jeweller mentions that Nhalia can probably hear him.

"Oh. Ah, that's right, we weren't told very much about it when we received the gems. I think our contact decided it would be a good joke - not realizing that we would be selling one of them."

"How do you know it's arcane energy? How can you tell?" Kel is distracted by the thought of being able to see arcane energies like this.

"And can you tell what sort of spell it is?"

[sblock=OOC]Of course, by now I guess Nhalia has a fair idea of the magical school - unless she failed her Spellcraft check.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

"A jeweler with a good enough eye can sometimes tell--when jewels are full of magic, it eats away at the crystalline structure in the centre and etches it to fuel the magical energies.  It is almost impossible to tell with the naked eye, but when you use the little eyepiece tool I was using, you can sometimes see it.  Beyond that, I have no idea at all what kind of magic it is--I don't know magic, only gems."

(OOC: True that )


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2007)

Blunt smiles slightly as the information comes to light.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 28, 2007)

Kel's eyes widen slightly at the jeweller's information, then he frowns in concentration as he considers the idea of magical energies and crystalline structures. After a moment's distraction he looks up and says, "Thank you very much indeed."

Then, turning to Nhalia he says, "Well, Nhalia, you heard what he said. Now, seeing as this is a *magical* gem, I think there's no way we can just swap it over, so you'll have to keep looking for another gem for your piece."

He smiles at the jeweller and says, "Thanks so much for your help. Uh ... do you know someone who could tell us just what sort of spell is on the gem? I'd rather not have it suddenly start playing raucous music in the middle of the night," - here he gives the offending stone a shake, as if he were shaking the person who gave it to them - "or who knows what other effect, when we least expect it."

[sblock=OOC]If the jeweller can't advise them, he'll try to find out elsewhere. Gather Information +3; Knowledge (Local) +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

"I'd check with a mage at the Academy.  It usually runs somewhere between 100 and 200 gold to have that sort of work done for you, but it gives the basic function of the item for you."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC party regroup & consider options]OK, folks. It seems to me as if we're headed towards the Academy as a way forward. Kel wants to find out about training; we need to know what sort of spell is on the gem; the library or libraries we want to access are in the Academy ... Have I forgotten anything?

Does anybody else want to explore different avenues, or do we head for Hogwarts?  Just joking, RA.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC party regroup & consider options]OK, folks. It seems to me as if we're headed towards the Academy as a way forward. Kel wants to find out about training; we need to know what sort of spell is on the gem; the library or libraries we want to access are in the Academy ... Have I forgotten anything?
> 
> Does anybody else want to explore different avenues, or do we head for Hogwarts?  Just joking, RA.[/sblock]




When the group has left the jeweler's company, Titus looks about the street a moment for signs their being observed, then offers, "I'm not sure how well we can afford it, but it looks more and more like this Academy is our best bet in my opinion. Who knows? Maybe if we ask a student rather than a master, we might get a discount."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

"Maybe we can bring up the cult as well... If we can get some official backing, that might help offset expenses, and wizards should have open and accepting minds."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 25, 2007)

Having waited long enough for any other comments, Kel says decisively, "Right. Let's go. The Academy it is."

Pausing only long enough to ask directions from a passerby, he heads off determinedly.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2007)

"Why not," agrees Blunt. "Sometimes the direct path is best."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

*Kel (and perhaps the others?) heads off to the Academy.  Entering the main library, he finds an attendant library waiting in front to help visitors:*

"Hello sir, welcome to the Sundarian Academy's Galyan Lemora Memorial Library.  Are you a member already?  Or do you wish to purchase time to browse our extensive collections?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kel (and perhaps the others?) heads off to the Academy.  Entering the main library, he finds an attendant library waiting in front to help visitors:*
> 
> "Hello sir, welcome to the Sundarian Academy's Galyan Lemora Memorial Library.  Are you a member already?  Or do you wish to purchase time to browse our extensive collections?"




Titus finds himself quite uncomfortable in the center of learning. Reminded him too much of being stuck in the monestary for training. 

"Actually, we have a trinket we've lost the owner's manual on. Thought maybe you could help us?" Here Titus nudges Kel to show the attendant the jewel.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 28, 2007)

Kel looks around, taking in the awesome sight of so many books all in one place. At Titus' prompting, he produces the gem and says, "We need to have someone identify the spell which has been cast on this stone. And I'm interested in learning magic. And we may need to do some historical research, too. Can you help us with any or all of these things?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2007)

"Oh, we don't do any of that here at the Library except for research.  If you want to enroll as a full-time student, you should make an appointment with the Dean of Admissions.  If you can't afford that or can't devote full time to the art of magic, we do have a crash course for those who were on the brink of attempting dangerous like teaching themselves, or, Azuth forbid, becoming a Sorcerer.  As to identifying magic, you can ask one of the faculty to help you.  Do keep in mind that if you acquired the objects from some sort of musty ancient tomb or other cultural heritage site that the magical contents are legally the property of the Academy's Archaeological Department and attempting to leave the country with them is illegal.  Was that of help to you?"

"Next?" she looks to the others, "Or are you all together?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 28, 2007)

Blunt startles at being addressed directly. "All together," he mutters as he greedily eyes all the books.  He nudges Kel in the back "Crash course," he whispers.

Turning his attention back to the wizard, Blunt asks "Are there reciprocal rights to the library for belonging to another instution? Like the Western Monastery?"
[sblock=ooc]RA, I just made up the name of the monastery. It's  along shot, I know.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

"I already have some very  basic magical instruction," Sulannus points out. "Perhaps some kind of apprenticeship? So he or she can evaluate my needs and create a uniqe curriculum to serve them?"

That was, of course, generally how elves did it. There simply weren't enough of them to staff and fill a university.

"If not, can the public do research in your library?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2007)

> "Are there reciprocal rights to the library for belonging to another instution? Like the Western Monastery?"




"No, being a member of the monastery is not related to access to the Academy's libraries."



> "I already have some very basic magical instruction," Sulannus points out. "Perhaps some kind of apprenticeship? So he or she can evaluate my needs and create a uniqe curriculum to serve them?"




"You can discuss that with the Dean of Admissions.  I believe that the answer is definitely no.  Apprenticeship is for advanced level full-time students."



> "If not, can the public do research in your library?"




"One need not be an Academy member to research at our library.  Only a thirst for knowledge and the necessary funds to help with upkeep and paying the library staff are required."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 29, 2007)

"Uh, so if I wanted to do this ... crash course ... I should speak to the Dean of Admissions?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Uh, so if I wanted to do this ... crash course ... I should speak to the Dean of Admissions?"




"Sounds like that might be a good bet for you and Su," Titus says to Kel, "but maybe some of the rest of us can hit the stacks if it won't break us." The rough-looking man turns his attention to the attendant, again. "How much for a day's access?"

[sblock=OOC]We got a little over a thousand for the gem, yes? How much of that have we spent on the inn? I couldn't seem to find it and I'm clearly not as good a bookkeeper as I should be.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2007)

"No, I don't think so--I believe the Dean of Admissions only handles actual admissions, not the night class," she turns to Titus, "A day's access to the full library is 100 gold.  However, might I suggest lifetime membership for 2000 gold?  It becomes an excellent deal very quickly, and as a member, you will qualify for members-only library events, including guest speakers and colloquia about once a month.  Of course, full-time students gain access to the library during their time here as part of their tuition."


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, I don't think so--I believe the Dean of Admissions only handles actual admissions, not the night class," she turns to Titus, "A day's access to the full library is 100 gold.  However, might I suggest lifetime membership for 2000 gold?  It becomes an excellent deal very quickly, and as a member, you will qualify for members-only library events, including guest speakers and colloquia about once a month.  Of course, full-time students gain access to the library during their time here as part of their tuition."




Titus blanches at the price of a lifetime membership, then leans down to whisper to Kel, "I'm thinking a day, yeah? Blunt and I can dig through the books while you and Sul see about that crash course."

[sblock=OOC]Could have sworn I posted before. Oi.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2007)

Blunt nods thoughtfully at Titus' suggestion. He looks at Kel, waiting for the lad's response.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2007)

*Ooc*

*bump?*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 6, 2007)

Kel mutters to himself. The others catch part of it - "so damned expensive!" Then he replies to Titus, "I think you're right. We're going to have to take the risk and pay the price if we want to get anywhere!"

Addressing the librarian, the young would-be mage asks, "And how much are the fees for my colleague and myself, if we wish to enrol in the night class?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

"I don't know the details--ask with the people involved in that.  I believe it is pretty cheap considering how long the class goes; we consider it a public service."


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 6, 2007)

"Fine. We will take out a day's reading rights at the library. Now, who do we see about enrolling in the night class?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

"You should check with the registrar," the librarian replies, pulling out the forms for the library access and helping to fill them, though she requires the person who will have access to fill out the remaining fields, including name, place of birth, permanent residence, date of birth, and more.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2007)

Blunt sighs quietly and steps forward to fill out the forms as best he can.  He stops and scratches his bald head when he hits some difficult questions, like date of birth, and guesses at those as best he can.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 7, 2007)

Kel echoes Blunt's sigh. Raising his eyebrows slightly, and sharing a look with Sulannus, he asks the librarian, "Where would I find the registrar? This is my first time here, so any directions would be gratefully received."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Sulannus nods and amplifies, "We're very interested. Thank you very much."


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

"If only one of us can go in, I guess I should probably go with the princess and the squirt, help keep an eye out for bullies, you think?" Titus asks Blunt.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2007)

Blunt shrugs his shoulders. "If that be the case," he replies.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Blunt shrugs his shoulders. "If that be the case," he replies.




The shaggy man slaps his smaller human and elven companions on the shoulders, then, saying, "All right, then. Off to the registrar. Which way was it, again?" The last he addresses to the librarian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2007)

"Back out of the library and onto the Academy campus right next door," the librarian instructs, then taking Blunt's forms and scanning them, "Alright, this seems to be in order, Mr. Blunt.  Just pay the 100 gold fee and access to the library is yours."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Sulannus' mouth drops into a little scandalized 'O' of protest at the shoulder slap, but she manages to avoid an excessively public outcry.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 11, 2007)

Before Blunt can say anything, Kel digs out 100 gold and puts them in neat piles on the librarian's desk. He then follows Titus and Sul to the Academy.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2007)

Blunt nods his head in thanks at young Kel's generosity. "How long does 100 pieces of gold grant me access?" he asks of anyone listening, hoping to get a reminder so that he can mentally plan his day.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC: Bump! RA, I think the ball's back in your court.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2007)

"It will grant you access for the entire day, until the library closes," the librarian informs him.

*The others head to the Academy.  Asking around, they manage to find a flyer for the crash course.  It apparently is offered at night for four hours each night for two weeks.  The price for two weeks for one student is only 250 GP for Sundarian citisens because it is subsidised.  Double that for non-citisens.*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It will grant you access for the entire day, until the library closes," the librarian informs him.



"Just me?" asks Blunt.

If so, then he commences his research, relying on his previous experience and strength of will to maintain focus during the day.

OOC: The topics to be researched were outlined by jkason in the OOC thread.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The others head to the Academy.  Asking around, they manage to find a flyer for the crash course.  It apparently is offered at night for four hours each night for two weeks.  The price for two weeks for one student is only 250 GP for Sundarian citisens because it is subsidised.  Double that for non-citisens.*




Titus frowns, consulting with Su and Kel privately. "If we pay the non-citizen fee for both of you, I think we're pretty much broke again, if we even have enough. I don't suppose you could convince 'em you're native, Kel? Or maybe one of you could take the class and share the homework with the other?"

[sblock=OOC]I have no idea if that latter is actually workable with RA's class/training rules, mind you, but it's worth a try. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

Sulannus nods a little wistfully. "There's no way I could be mistaken for a citizen...and you're right. Our funds are just too limited." She shrugs and looks around, her expression pensive.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you could convince 'em you're native, Kel? Or maybe one of you could take the class and share the homework with the other?"



The young man frowns, then says, "I _might_ have a chance of convincing them - but not a good one. And if they find out, then there's no way I'll be able to learn what I need to."

He looks around, then says quietly, "Besides, I'm *sure* that's something that Shan would definitely not be happy about."

"Nor Sulannus, neither."

Kel nods to the elf, then says seriously, "Sul, I really need this teaching. If I do the course, I'll teach you everything I learn. Would that be all right with you?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 18, 2007)

Kelloran looks earnestly at the elf, a frown furrowing his brow, as he waits nervously for her answer.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Sulannus hesitates, then nods.

"It's fine. I'll have time to study magic. For now I should probably concentrate on what I can already do."

She manages a smile.

"Who knows? You might even make a better wizard than I would. Certainly you'll probably actually finish it through."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 20, 2007)

A quick smile breaks on Kel's worried face as Sulannus indicates that she's happy for him to put his name down for the teaching.

"That's great, Sul. Thank you. I'll go now and put my name down. I can't wait. You'll see - I'll tell you all about it."

He realizes that he's babbling, and stops. _"Hmm,"_ he thinks, _"maybe this means more to me than I thought."_

Then he goes straight away to find the appropriate office and signs up for the course.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 28, 2007)

Uh, folks? Anybody there?

Hmm, I know I've been slack in replying in the past but RL is (looks around apprehensively, aware that he is tempting fate) a bit more under control at the moment, so I'm wondering if there's still enough interest in this game to continue? Seems a pity to let it lapse just when we're getting to the Wizard's Academy!

So, any response?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm keen and watching the thread....


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Uh, folks? Anybody there?
> 
> Hmm, I know I've been slack in replying in the past but RL is (looks around apprehensively, aware that he is tempting fate) a bit more under control at the moment, so I'm wondering if there's still enough interest in this game to continue? Seems a pity to let it lapse just when we're getting to the Wizard's Academy!
> 
> So, any response?




(OOC: I'm still here. Titus was mostly waiting for the would-be wizards to work out their education, but I'm still eager to play.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

(I keep an eye on it...lidless...wreathed in flame!)

<(0)>
   ^
   ||
  |  |
  |  |
  |  |
 |    |
^^^^

...aw...the spaces didn't work...darn HTML.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

*Kel heads over to the registrar's office.  The registrar takes a glance at him and then says:*

"Hmph, must be for the night class then.  Well, we _are_ preventing Sorcerers from roaming the streets, I guess.  Do you have the necessary funds then?  I assume you have proof of citisenship and are expecting a subsidy?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 28, 2007)

"Wha... what? Proof of citizenship?"

Here Kel takes a deep breath, his mind racing through the possibilities of forged documents, then, regretfully, returning to his already stated objection to claiming a citizenship he doesn't have.

_"What's happening to me? There's a time when that wouldn't have worried me in the least."_

Shaking his head at his stray thoughts, he says, "Uh, no - I'm a visitor, not a citizen, so I guess there's no subsidy for me ..." He can't help injecting a wistful tone in the last few words.

"How much?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

"500 gold."

(OOC: Isn't he?  Thresk is part of the kingdom, and I thought he came from there.  Not that he'd have a birth certificate or any other record as proof, of course, and they wouldn't just take his word, but... )


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 29, 2007)

OOC: Oh, I thought you meant citizen of the *city*.

Kel pauses at a stray comment the Registrar makes and says, "Oh, wait. You mean a citizen of the *kingdom*! I thought you meant of the city. Yes, I'm a citizen. I was born in Thresk, lived there all my life. But, uh, I don't have any papers. I wouldn't even know how to come by them. What do you need?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2007)

(OOC: Usually it's citisen for a country and resident for a city)

"Anyone can say that.  Do you have any official documents to prove it?  If not, your birth certificate will also do."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 29, 2007)

"Birth certificate?" Kel laughs scornfully.

"You think my mother stopped to collect a birth certificate before dumping me in the street, newborn, wailing for food and warmth and love? You think my 'stepfather'," - and here the young man's voice drips with acid - "bothered to ask for a birth certificate before enslaving a three year old, making him the butt of cruel jokes and even crueller blows?"

Kel stops, shaking with anger at the memories that the simple question had brought to the surface, then says, "Forgive me. I have no birth certificate, and no way of producing one, here. Is there some other means of demonstrating my nationality. I can tell you all about Thresk - or, at any rate, the poorer parts of it - and I can give you a potted life history, but I'm afraid that would make tedious listening for you."

"Do you not have some way, in this magical Academy, to verify that my claim is the truth?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2007)

"While your sob story is regrettable, it just makes me think that you either don't have enough to pay the subsidised price, or if you do, you stole it," the registrar says calmly, "Now then, we don't provide the subsidy for people who aren't official citisens of this nation, even including those who live here and honestly believe they are.  Based on your story, your parents may well have birthed you in a foreign land, moved here, and never registered."

"Now do you have either proof off citisenship or the 500 gold?  And if the 500, I am going to have to ask where you came across that kind of money."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 29, 2007)

Blunt speaks up. "The money was a reward for services rendered," he says. "I know this, as we were all part of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2007)

(OOC: Blunt's at the library researching   Also, anyone wanting to use that excuse can try a Bluff check.  It's not that unreasonable, though a bit odd of an excuse, though close to the truth.)


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 29, 2007)

OOC: Kel has no ranks in Bluff, just a straight +1 Cha bonus. Given his past attempts, he'd be happy for someone else to answer. If not, he'll paraphrase Blunt's reply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2007)

(OOC: Nobody has higher Bluff than Kel except Shan, who probably wouldn't be into Bluffing.  Can you give a specific bluff for Kel?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Sulannus after a moment strolls in to see how Kel's doing.

...evidently not too well.

Putting on her court face, she comes up behind Kel and asks the registrar, "Is something the matter?" in a quiet, calm, _elfy_ voice.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 29, 2007)

"I have the gold. It is for services rendered to a passing stranger in trouble, who was grateful for my help. I believe it is also by way of a retainer, should that person need my help in the future."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2007)

*The registrar ignores the elf and continues to speak to Kel.*

"That is a _lot_ of gold for 'services rendered'.  Mind being a bit more specific?" the registrar continues, a bit sceptically.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2007)

"It very nearly caused our deaths," says Blunt, intentionally linking various events.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

"He has the gold," Su says loftily. "What business is it of yours where he got it?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Nobody has higher Bluff than Kel except Shan, who probably wouldn't be into Bluffing.  Can you give a specific bluff for Kel?)




OOC: Is the registrar human? If so, Titus actually gets a +3 to Bluff vs. him. Not that it's a huge bump from Kel's +1, but thought I'd make the offer. For that matter, is Bluff a skill that benefits from the Aid Another action?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2007)

(OOC: Ah yes, the registrar is indeed Human, and you're right that he gets a higher Bluff for that reason!)

"Because, elf, after that speech he made about being penniless, if it does turn out to be stolen and I accept the money, the Academy could be held legally responsible in a court of law because I had good reason to suspect that it was stolen and accepted it anyway.  I'm not going to get us involved in something like that, so I'm just making sure everything checks out.  If it wasn't gained illegally, then why do you have anything to hide?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2007)

"So, have you never heard of people from poor backgrounds going out into the world to make their fortune? Are we the first adventurers who have set foot through your door? Or are we the first ones who refuse to compromise their patron by revealing details which ought rather to be kept confidential."

"In brief, I was able to help a young woman of good breeding who was being pursued by armed men. She was on her own, trying to carry out a sensitive and important task - one which would not have been looked on favourably by certain powerful people - and she needed my help. I gave it to her. She was grateful."

"Yes, this is a lot of gold - more gold than I've seen in my life before. And I'm trying to hand it over to you - although I'm beginning to doubt that what you have to offer is worth it. Still, I intend to be ready to help Ai... my patron as best I can, whenever she calls on me again. And that means learning to be a wizard."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2007)

"Adventurers?  That word is so trite.  It's just another name for lawless vigilantism.  Be that as it may, if you have a wealthy patroness, would you care to give a name?  Names can get you far in life.  If you actually have a noble vouch for your citisenship, you will receive the discount without needing to present any documentation.  Since it sounds like you don't have much save for one big bounty, I figure you will want to save the gold if you can, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

"Is nothing _simple_ in human lands?" Sulannus nearly spits. "Always questions, endless prying, suspicion, distrust! Obstacle after obstacle for even the most innocent of requests!"

She takes a deep breath and plants her hands on her hips. "It was a blessing in disguise that you are studying here and not me, Kel. I wish you luck. It seems you'll need it, despite everything going for you."

With that, she stalks away to sit on the steps outside, thoroughly fed up with the whole affair. And maybe a little jealous that Kel was going to be learning? Jealous of a human? Not likely!


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

"Ah, but a name is the one thing I will not give you. It is a sensitive matter - and I will not break confidence."

"Now, the fee is 500 gp. I have the money. Will you enroll me in the class or not?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

"If you give me a name right now, you can just pay me 250 gold.  And you realise that a refusal to release details makes your claim look more suspect.  Are you sure?" the registrar asks.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

"I'd have helped for nothing. What makes you think I'd now sell out my patron for 250 gold? And why are you so interested, anyway?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

"Because I wanted to see what you'd say.  And I've decided to believe you.  You're still paying 500 Gold, but I believe it wasn't stolen.  Here, let me get you the forms to fill out."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2007)

Blunt leans forward to the young man. "Maybe you should contact your patron and see if she is willing to lend her name," he suggests.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: Kel jumps at the disembodied whisper at his side. "Blunt," he hisses, "stop sending me your thoughts. It's spooky. And get back to work in the library, *where you are at the moment!*"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

(OOC:  )

*The registrar produces forms for Kel to fill for the course.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

"Right, then. Here's the money." Kel passes over several neat stacks of coins - not without some slight reluctance, which he just can't help feeling as a fortune in gold leaves his grasp.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

Determined to show that he's not an ignorant boy, Kel takes the pen and carefully fills out the forms to the best of his ability.

_"Thank the gods I had those lessons on the way here."_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

*The forms require him to fill out his name, family name, gender, nation of origin, city of birth, date of birth, place of residence, date of residence, next of kin, annual income, exemptions requested, if any.*

(OOC: Does he have answers for those?  Leaving some of it blank?)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The forms require him to fill out his name, family name, gender, nation of origin, city of birth, date of birth, place of residence, date of residence, next of kin, annual income, exemptions requested, if any.*
> 
> (OOC: Does he have answers for those?  Leaving some of it blank?)



Name: Kelloran
Family Name: left blank
Gender: Male
Nation of Origin: Whatever this one's called
City of Birth: Thresk
Date of Birth: left blank
Place of Residence: The Bespectacled Griffon
Date of Residence:

"What's today's date?" He gives a date two days prior to today's.

Next of Kin: None
Annual Income: 1500 gp
Exemptions:

"What are these exemptions the form asks about?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Kel jumps at the disembodied whisper at his side. "Blunt," he hisses, "stop sending me your thoughts. It's spooky. And get back to work in the library, *where you are at the moment!*"



Blunt's brow furrows as the rebuff from Kel appears in his head. 'Damned hard to concentrate on all this with him in my head,' he thinks to himself.

Shaking his head slightly and focusing again, he shuts out the distraction and continues his frenetic research into the Night's Embrace, the ways they were defeated in the past (weaknesses, etc), and possible information about their rituals (particularly around foci - material or locational) which might allow us to uncover members in the city.

If time permits, then Blunt will also research the princess and details of her upcoming ceremony (these might or might not intersect with information about the ritual Night's Embrace are looking to attempt).

He'll take copious notes to jog his memory later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

"There's the one for being a citisen.  There's also another for being in a court-ordered rehabilitation program for inadvertent destructive spontaneous use of magic, but you aren't in one of those or you'd be locked up in a psychiatric ward.  There's also a smaller one possible based on dependents and past tax payment redemptions, but I didn't mention it since you clearly have not been paying taxes if you aren't even on record as a citisen."

"All done then, Mr. Boy-Toy?"

*Meanwhile, Blunt continues his research into the twin mysteries of Night's Embrace and projecting his thoughts to his comrades from a distance.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, Blunt continues his research into the twin mysteries of Night's Embrace and projecting his thoughts to his comrades from a distance.*



'Mmmmm, I feel like hitting something,' Blunt thinks to himself. 'Or someone. My head hurts!'


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

Kel scowls at the reference to "Boy-Toy" but lets it pass.

"As soon as you tell me where and when the classes are held, and issue a receipt for the fees, thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

(OOC: Clearly the registrar has ideas about how a young man like Kel would provide 'services' that warranted such funds from a lady but demanded discretion )

"The class description and details?  You didn't even know those before you paid...well, I guess you 'keep your own hours'.  Here's a pamphlet.  It includes detailed directions for getting to Teodric Hall, where the class is held.  It runs nightly for four hours starting at First Dark.  The course lasts two weeks."

"I have no idea what you plan on doing with the receipt given your previous statements, but here you go," the registrar hands him a receipt.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: And Kel insisted on a receipt so that he'd have proof he'd paid - just in case the registrar was trying something shonky.  

Kelloran pores over the brochure, his mind alight with curiosity and excitement.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

'Have you ever felt that the fundamental forces of the cosmos were just beyond your grasp?  Have you ever wished that they were at your fingertips?  That you could exert your will and conjure heavenly beings, create a burst of flame, or bend minds to your will?  Have you ever thought you had what it takes to make a mark on the world?' the brochure asks boldly, 'In that case, sign up for at the Academy as a regular student.  But if you're reading this brochure, you don't have what it takes.  But that's okay.  At the Academy, our motto is "Don't get yourself killed", so we'll show you the basic rules and safety tips that will help prevent you from dying, or worse, becoming a Sorcerer.  Some of Sundaria's finest quasi-magical knick-knack peddlers and elite sanitation workers have taken this course, and they have been able to apply the skills they learn here to become better, more complete human beings.  So join us for an exciting whirlwind tour into the world of magic.  Hey, you won't be able to cast anything good, but when you sit back, count the spells, consider the price of magical ink, and calculate the cost to scribe the Wizard's starting spellbook that we give you FREE as a gift, you'll wonder why we don't charge even more!'


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

Kel raises an eyebrow, then shakes his head. It doesn't matter - he's determined.


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Titus Farrrab, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Kel raises an eyebrow, then shakes his head. It doesn't matter - he's determined.




Titus breathes the air on the streets. Not nearly as fresh as he'd like, but it's not the staleness he was trapped in at the registrar's.

"So, we've got you squared away, Kel, and if you're a decent tutor, maybe Su, too."

"That leaves whatever Blunt's come up with in the library. And we still haven't figured out how that gem works."

Titus frowns, looking down at Sulannus, then to Kel, then around the street.

"Um, does anyone know where Nhalia wandered off to?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2007)

(OOC: Oops, we can say Nhalia went to the elven temple to pray to Sehanine)


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Oops, we can say Nhalia went to the elven temple to pray to Sehanine)




"Well, since they're givin' you your book, I guess we're more or less done with what we can look into ourselves," Titus says. "Maybe we should collect Nhalia from the temple, then see if Blunt's run across anything useful? We might have time to go over it all together before your class, Kel."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: I was assuming Blunt would continue his research until the library closed, since he paid for the rest of the day.  We can skip forward if you guys would like)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

(no objections here)


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I was assuming Blunt would continue his research until the library closed, since he paid for the rest of the day.  We can skip forward if you guys would like)




(OOC: I assumed much the same. I don't think the rest of us have come up with anything else useful we can do with the rest of the day, though, so I'm all for fast forwarding to library's close. If that's after First Dark, I'd assume we'll be walking Kel to class first.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: The next session of the class doesn't actually start up until tomorrow night, actually, so unless you guys had a plan, Blunt's return can be next after picking up Nhalia.  Sound good?)


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: The next session of the class doesn't actually start up until tomorrow night, actually, so unless you guys had a plan, Blunt's return can be next after picking up Nhalia.  Sound good?)




(OOC: Works for me)


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 4, 2007)

OOC: Let's do it!


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2007)

*bump*?


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 26, 2007)

Kel and the others turn up at the Library as it closes. They keep an eye open for Blunt, hoping fervently that he's discovered something which will help them to track down their nefarious opponents.

While he waits, Kel once again takes out the magical gem which Aileen gave him, and examines it closely. He concentrates on her, reliving his memories of their encounter. He speaks her name. He even tries addressing the stone in each of the languages he knows - the Common tongue, the fleet, fair Elvish language, the heavy rumble of Dwarven and the gut-wrenching sibillance of Draconic.

"Aileen," he says, "I'll meet you at the Bakery. I'll be there tonight. Please come - I need to see you!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2007)

*Each and every time, the stone fails to respond.*


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Each and every time, the stone fails to respond.*




Titus shrugs. "Guess she's not listenin' anymore," he offers with a sympathetic tone. "Then again, maybe you can take it to class tomorrow night and your teacher will know how it works?"

The scruffy man looks up again, cracking his knuckles as he awaits Blunt's exit from the library.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 28, 2007)

Blunt waits for Blunt's exit from the library


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

(hahaha)

Sulannus completes the waitees, waiting with the waitfulness of an elf...who is waiting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2007)

(OOC: Must...write...thesis by Friday...Must...resist...long post detailing Blunt's findings )


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

(heee hee)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

*After hours of research that seem interminable, almost like months, Blunt finally manages to finish his studies and return to the others.*

*Library discoveries (to put it Bluntly):

The Night's Embrace cult, also called the Kiss of Darkness cult, was a powerful force of evil and a constant threat to the kingdom of Sundaria until it was utterly destroyed twenty years ago.  NE's typical modus operandi involved undead plagues, demonic hordes, and widespread destruction.  The cult was nominally in service to Shar, goddess of darkness, evil, grudges, and loss, though only some cultists revered her and most also had a healthy respect for the Demon Lords and other powerful extraplanar evil entities, but they worshipped their leader, though not as a god, most of all.  

The cult's leader was a powerful and charismatic woman by the name of Temera Invesperasci, and her evil was so notorious that in the past, she was used by parents almost as a bogeyman to frighten children into being safe and not staying out after dark.  The cult held sway for nearly a century, and Temera was the leader the entire time.  Thus, even though she was said to have been a great, though dark and wicked, beauty in her youth, by the time the cult finally fell, she was an ancient and withered crone, her hatred all that allowed her to cling to her mortal shell.  

Everything came to a boil about twenty years ago when the cult made a final push to achieve their goals.  Perhaps Temera wanted to see her dream fulfilled before she finaqlly forfeited her soul to the darkness.  Whatever the case, the cult came out into the open for the first time, leading an army of evil from their hidden fortress, revealed by their exodus to be located in the misty Randralkh Forest, an army that ravaged Sundaria's north and left a swathe of destruction and horror as it swept southwards towards the capital.

King Aldin Aureolus has been one of the nation's most popular monarchs, mainly for his kinder view towards citisens and foreign nations alike than his predecessors, and through his diplomacy and leadership, an unprecedented alliance formed to defend the land from this threat.  Humans from various kingdoms banded together, and they were joined by a force from the dwarves, who rarely leave their secret home deep beneath the mountains, one from the elves, who deigned to exit their forest city long enough to 'clean up the mess the humans have made', and even the halflings, who proved that even a widespread network of nomadic wanderers can present a strong and unified front in a time of desperate need.  

With the unexpected surge in support, the Sundarian Alliance managed to push back the enemy forces towards their base, but even then, the enemy was resilient and continued to grow, as Necromancers and Demonologists could simply raise and conjure more troops given time.  The evil ones were pushing back, and pretty soon the enemy was going to win.  It was inevitable.

And so a plan was devised--a small squadron of elite troops created a lance formation, flanked by major support from the rest of the army, the goal to break through enemy lines, reach the enemy stronghold, and defeat the enemy leadership.  In order to assure the success, the squadron was led by the greatest heroes of the Alliance: a Sundarian Paladin of Siamorphe, a Dwarven Fighter of great prowess and renown, the mightiest Elven Wizard that the elves sent to help the Sundarians (footnote--not actually that strong compared to the actual mightiest of the elven wizards), and an incredibly formidable Halfling Priestess of Yondalla, capable of performing her goddess's greatest miracles.

Many brave men and many infernal and unliving abominations died that day, the heroes included, but the surviving remnants of the lance squadron returned with triumphant news of great joy--though the heroes fell as well with the collapse of the room where the battle took place, the cult's leadership was shattered.  

Just to ensure that it was finally over, since the enemy had perverse power over life and death, a powerful divination was employed that reaffirmed what the brave and noble veterans had proclaimed: "Has Temera Invesperasci truly been slain?  Can she be raised from the dead?" the Wizards asked.  "Temera Invesperasci is no more!" the divination announced with the solemn weight of finality.

Wizards on the Sundarian side began to use their magic to mimic the Divination, loud and clear, such that the cult could hear it.  Shaken, the cult's morale began to shatter, and those who desperately tried to recall her spirit, even just as a disembodied source of advice for how to proceed, met with nothing but failure.  Her soul could not be reached.  It was then that they realised what must have happened--after nearly a century of dealing with demons for power, Temera Invesperasci was made to pay up on her debt.  Her soul was no more.  Some were devastated.  Others tried to take charge quickly to hold the cult together.  While grabbing power like that was an absolute necessity when dealing with such a chaotic organisation, the fact was that too many were grabbing for power at the same time, and none was strong enough to hold it unlilaterally.  Unable to present a united front, the cult was scattered and destroyed, even on the verge of a turning point towards their victory.*

(OOC: Another post in a bit about researching the princess!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

(OOC: Okay, the princess--)

*There's not really that much information on the princess in the books here, since she's relatively young and not old enough to have her own biography, for instance.  Assuming Titus is serious about getting info on her, he can always have Kel gather info while they wait for Blunt--they have plenty of time.  So then, here's a combination of everything from both:

Although Aldin Aureolus is the most popular king of Sundaria in many many years, Princess Elenia Aureolus is even more beloved, particularly among the common folk, even though she has no official administrative duties yet.  This is mainly a result of her various philanthropic and humanitarian efforts, coupled with her initiative to lower taxes for the needy, among others, by subsidising out of the interest earned on the royal treasury.  A subset of her popularity is also derived from her renowned beauty, affable and friendly nature, and effusive charisma.  There's even a 'secret' Elenia fan club.

Princess Elenia is in many ways a symbol and embodiment of Sundaria's hope and the bright future ahead.  For one thing, she was born on the eve of the cult's destruction, twenty years ago.  For another, when she was about to be born, as customary for the nascent heir, she had her prophecy read.  Apparently, the prophecy said that she was destined to usher Sundaria into a Golden Age.  The prophecy isn't exactly common knowledge though--Blunt actually found that bit in the library.

Princess Elenia is also known for her spunk and a bit of an independent streak.  Rumours abound that she will often escape the palace grounds to mingle with the commonfolk, and certainly even though she always attends the necessary royal balls and galas, she is said to have shown her displeasure towards every arrogant noble dandy who has tried to woo her, including the heirs of powerful merchant families and the thrones of other kingdoms.  King Aldin, for his part, dotes a bit on his daughter, and he wants to make sure that her inevitable marriage is a happy one, so he's willing to let her decide, even though some among the nobility consider it unacceptable.  Incidentally, according to the people with whom you speak, those few of the Old Guard amongst the nobility are the only ones who seem to have even a single ill word to say of her.  However, these same nobles are often those about whom there are whispers of shady dealings.

The Coronation makes Elenia the official Crown Princess.  Until then, she is considered too young to inherit the kingdom, and a regent would be appointed if her father died or abdicated.*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 3, 2007)

A tired and exhausted Blunt finishes his summary of findings. Scratching his bald head, the man yawns widely. "I'm not sure if I want to hit something or go to sleep," he mutters having spent the day cooped up.

"But it seems to me that one of the powerbrokers or dedicated followers of the Night's Embrace at the time of it's fall seeks revenge, and more, through the assassination of the Princess. Is that what you see?" he asks of the others.

"With more research, maybe we could identify those most likely to be involved?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

"It can't JUST be assassination of the Princess," Sulannus muses darkly.

"If I had to guess, I'd say they're going to USE her death for something. Offer her to a demon or something. It wouldn't be enough just to kill her. They'd want to make her the engine of their great comeback. That would be true revenge."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 3, 2007)

"Some dark ritual?" queries Blunt. "Maybe there is more information in the library, or maybe the Church, about such things. But I didn't find it."


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It can't JUST be assassination of the Princess," Sulannus muses darkly.
> 
> "If I had to guess, I'd say they're going to USE her death for something. Offer her to a demon or something. It wouldn't be enough just to kill her. They'd want to make her the engine of their great comeback. That would be true revenge."




Titus nods. 

"Night's Embrace fell apart 'cause of a divination," he muses. "And now the side of light has its own prophecy to bolster it. Hells, I don't know enough about magic to say one way or the other, but if you kill the princess, doesn't that make the prophecy wrong? And if one's wrong, maybe that means there's a way to make the other wrong, too. Seems something a demon lord might be happy to trade for, killing the future bringer of a Golden Age."

Then the broad-shouldered man frowns and sighs. "But after all that, we still got no real clue what they're planning, or how to find or stop 'em. And we still got no way to warn the princess."

He shrugs. "Suppose we should be used to that by now. Feels like fate's been weighted against us ever since we just barely scraped out of that alley."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

*Blunt read something about a caveat in the prophecy that she would preside over a Golden Age 'if she survived' or something like that--he didn't catch the exact wording, which is at the Chronicles in the Royal Archives.  Also, one was a prophecy, which is understandably hazy since it was about future events.  The other was a set of powerful divinations of the present, which can be certain.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

"If we could figure out that stone, we might have a way to warn her," the elf lass says. "As for the cult...well, the information we have so far is open to the public, so we can assume they know at -least- that much, and since it's a prophecy..."

She pauses thoughtfully.

"Do you recall when the prophecy was first made? How long has the cult had to prepare for this?"

"Maybe we can get some information too, from Kel's teachers. A wizard skilled in demonology might have some idea what powers would be interested..."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 5, 2007)

"Maybe if Kel put his ear to the ground he could find someone who might know something about the cult," suggests Blunt. "A sort of subject expert."


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Maybe we can get some information too, from Kel's teachers. A wizard skilled in demonology might have some idea what powers would be interested..."




Titus nods. "Maybe, though it's probably better not to go mentioning demons right away. The gem first, then if Kel can use that charm of his to get in tight with the teacher, maybe he can ask a question or two 'bout demons without someone deciding he's a terrorist."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 5, 2007)

Kel nods in agreement to his companions' musings.

"I'm not sure I'd want to give away too much information, though. Don't forget, we seem to be dealing with a cabal of wizards."

Here he stops and grins. "Did you like that? 'Cabal' - that's a good word, eh? I read that the other day."

A quick frown crosses his face. "Am I saying it right?"

"Anyway, we don't actually know who might be involved. But yeah, I'll try and find out. And try to get some idea of how to use this ... gem." He uses a term which he certainly learned in the Armpit, then flushes guiltily when he realizes that it's not one he's heard any of the others use.

"Sorry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2007)

"My Common is not flawless, but as far as I can tell, you're saying it just perfectly, Kel," Nhalia replies, "You may be right about a cabal, though that information seemed to suggest that the cult was destroyed.  Also, I seem to remember learning that Demonology is illegal in Sundaria, so you might not want to ask the teacher about that--they might take it the wrong way, think that you want to become a demonologist, and kick you out of the class, or something."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 6, 2007)

"Oh, yeah - thanks, I hadn't thought of that. Well, I'll ask first about the gem. That's a solid starting point in contacting the Princess, and we need to do that."

_"I need to do that."_

"Then I'll try and find out if anybody here has specialist knowledge about a variety of topics. And if I can, I'll ask about demons and the cult within the context of that."

"How does that sound?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Sulannus nods.

"A good start. I was thinking some of us might also try to develop contacts in the city guard. There may be crimes they are obliged to commit in preparation that will single them out. Or maybe someone will get impatient and act rashly. Either way, we need eyes and ears in the guard to find out about it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

"Yes, that's a good idea.  We need to look for any clues they've left behind, at least if we can find them."


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus nods.
> 
> "A good start. I was thinking some of us might also try to develop contacts in the city guard. There may be crimes they are obliged to commit in preparation that will single them out. Or maybe someone will get impatient and act rashly. Either way, we need eyes and ears in the guard to find out about it."




Titus shrugs. "Hopefully the guard 'round here's open to outside help." A loud grumbling comes from the man's stomach, and he frowns. 

"What say we get some dinner while we talk about what few options we have? We probably can't meet with the guard until tomorrow in the day, and Kel's class starts that night, so we've got a little time to kill, seems to me."

[sblock=OOC]Am I the only one who feels rather completely stymied? Perhaps I'm just not good with mysteries...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

(OOC: You do have some downtime while the studiers study, but there should have been at least one very good clue in Blunt's info about how to get some more clues.  It was buried in a lot of stuff, though, and it requires extrapolation.  I've run past this point twice before.  Group 1 figured it out immediately.  Group 2 couldn't find the clue, but they were MIT students, so they attempted to formulaically reproduce the conditions that activated the sapphire and were able to reactivate it that way, even though they didn't actually know the secret of activation yet.  By the way, I probably haven't mentioned this yet, but I use a 3.0ish Identify--the kind that gives you lots of items at once but only a basic description.  I think it makes IDing potions and other things that cost less than the 100 GP pearlshake less stupid while also keeping the mystery of some items unless you use Bardic Knowledge, Knowledge skills, Legend Lore, or Analyse Dweomer (or just good old fashion experimentation, either from an RP perspective, or just rolling Activate Blindly UMD checks) )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

(oy...can't believe I missed that...durrr. I feel silly now. )

Sulannus straightens up abruptly, things clicking together in her head as if prodded by a mysterious unseen force. Her lips curve in a slow smile.

"If we have time, then I suggest we get in touch with the Princess. She may be interested in some of what we've found so far...and may be able to help with the guard, and other actions we're considering."

(hah! I choose color!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

"But how?  Did you figure out how to activate that sapphire, Sulannus?" Nhalia wonders.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

"I didn't," Su replies mysteriously...but she can't hold it, and breaks into a grin.

"But the Princess has a fan club, remember? I'm sure they'd know more...if not necessarily how the gem works, at least how she might be contacted. After all, it wouldn't be like her to ignore her adoring fans."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

(OOC: Aha, well there was that too, though that wasn't the clue of which I spoke--just goes to show that all the info was useful, not just dross to hide the one clue or something like that )

"It's possible, and it seems a good place to start, though I think from the way the people have been speaking, they seem to have had more passing brushes with the Princess than long term contact."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

"Maybe, but when we had a passing brush with her, she gave us that sapphire. Maybe they've gotten similar gifts...and know how to use them," the elf warrior suggests.

She then adds, "I have been thinking about the stone though, and how it glowed while you talked. It seems to me like you must have accidentally stumbled over some word or phrase that activated it. Add that to the fact she didn't tell Kel how to use it...and I think maybe the activation phrase is something she expected he would say in ordinary conversation."

"I know it's been awhile, but maybe we can try going over what you said in as much detail as we can remember, with the stone nearby. It can't be overly strange or uncommon a phrase if you tripped it by accident."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

"Hmm...do you think so?  Okay sure.  Can you remember what we were talking about, though?  That was yesterday, so it's a long time to remember exact wording."


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...do you think so?  Okay sure.  Can you remember what we were talking about, though?  That was yesterday, so it's a long time to remember exact wording."




"Yesterday?" he says, a little dazed. "Gods, but it feels like so much longer..."

He furrows his eyebrows a moment, thinking. "Well, we just sold the other gem, so we were talking about funds and finance and the like. Huh. Didn't the princess give you the gems to help you out with money, anyway? Don't suppose she put in an enchantment that might let her know if you're broke again, do you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2007)

"Kel, get the gem out," Sulannus instructs quickly. "If we're going to do this, lets do it right. As we speak, look at the gem carefully to see if it starts to glow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2007)

"Wait, maybe...were we discussing how to find out more about this cult?  I think so, and Sulannus wanted us to use ourselves as bait.  I think that's what we were talking about."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 13, 2007)

Kelloran quickly takes the gem out of his pouch, hoping to see it glow again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2007)

*It isn't glowing right now.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

"All right." Sulannus frowns and rubs her temples, staring intently at the jewel. "I was saying we could try to attract the attention of the cult on purpose and get them to come out of hiding to get to us... Nhalia, I think I remember you saying there might not be enough cultists for us to reach in time... Then Kel said something..." She trails off for a moment, thinking.

"Then you said...you said something like at least now we have enough funds...and something else...but it was right around then that the jewel glowed..."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 14, 2007)

Blunt squints as he tries to recall the relevant conversation. Alas, a long day of intense study has left him fatigued despite his training and discipline.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

"Right...maybe Titus is right and it has to do with funds?  Titus you said it might have to do with lack of funding, but that seems like something we don't want to test, especially if it means we have to spend every last gold piece and of course become broke in the process.  But then how to make it work?"

*Near the end of Nhalia's musings, the gem begins to glow.  Then after Nhalia finishes speaking, Elenia's voice sounds, sweet and clear:*

"I don't understand.  Were those both by accident?...Peace, five, seven, five."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 14, 2007)

Blunt's face calms itself aas Elenia finishes speaking. "Piece. P-I-E-C-E. And peace. P-E-A-C-E. Both are words common to what Nhalia and Elenia spoke. Though I don't understand why."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

"I don't even understand her last sentence at all.  It didn't make sense to me."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Sulannus starts moving her mouth silently and counting on her fingers.

Then she murmurs more loudly, "...and of course be-come broke in the pro-cess but then how to make it work...seventeen. Syllables."

She looks at the others. "The keyword is peace, and it then transmits the next seventeen syllables to Elenia. Five...seven...five."

The elf quickly reaches out to the crystal and focuses on it.

"Peace. Princess, we do not...know how to use this device...what were you counting?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

*It fails to activate.  Perhaps it only works once a day.*


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus starts moving her mouth silently and counting on her fingers.
> 
> Then she murmurs more loudly, "...and of course be-come broke in the pro-cess but then how to make it work...seventeen. Syllables."
> 
> ...




Titus nods his head. "Huh," he says idly. "Princess is a haiku fan."

He pauses a moment to look at the others, raising an eyebrow. "Look, just 'cause I like to beat things up doesn't mean I can't read a poem now and then... rarely ... hardly at all...

"Anyway," he blusters, putting his gruffness back in place, "sounds like she was trying to fit in the instructions with the syllables she had left. So, tonight we sit down and make our little haiku/warning/request to meet, and when we get up in the morning, we try it out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

(OOC: Sounds like a plan--let's assume you guys do that.  Someone write a response (or you could agree to use Sulannus's attempted one, though if you're right, then you don't need the answers hers would give anyway))


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 22, 2007)

Kel murmurs to himself, shakes his head, murmurs again. Then he says clearly, "Peace. Danger threatens. Night embraces us. Buy me some bread."

He looks up worriedly and says to the others, "What do you think?"

No sooner has he asked this when he scowls, mutters a curse, and says, "But the wizarding course starts tomorrow night. Who can meet her? And how do we tell her who to expect?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2007)

*Titus, human ranger*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Kel murmurs to himself, shakes his head, murmurs again. Then he says clearly, "Peace. Danger threatens. Night embraces us. Buy me some bread."
> 
> He looks up worriedly and says to the others, "What do you think?"
> 
> No sooner has he asked this when he scowls, mutters a curse, and says, "But the wizarding course starts tomorrow night. Who can meet her? And how do we tell her who to expect?"




Titus crinkles his brow. "Is the bread bit about where you meet?" he asks, a bit confused. "As to who meets her, I think it ought to be one of our respectables. I can watch Su's back, but I think the princess would be more comfortable with another girl, yeah? 

"If that's how we go, maybe we change it to: 'Danger looms. Buy my elf friend some bread at sundown?'"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

"Why are we being so circumspect?" Sulannus asks. "This line of communication seems fairly secure. Why not just say, 'Danger threatens you. It is vital that we talk. Please tell us when and where.'"

She shrugs. "Then let her tell us where to go. That way we know she feels secure, and I'm sure she'll choose a safe place for us too."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 25, 2007)

"Aye," Blunt agrees with Sul. "It seems that we can be plain in our speaking. Unless told otherwise."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2007)

Kel shakes his head. "I disagree. Until we know what the delivery system at the other end is - and the Princess did speak of random 'text', so it could well be written - I think we should be careful. She said that there are untrustworthy people around her."

"The Estralla Bakery and Bistro is where we agreed to meet. So that's a sure sign that the message is from me. And the reference to night's embrace hints at the type of danger."

"Danger threatens you. Buy my godly elf friend some bread at night's embrace."

"No offense, Sul, but you haven't exactly been sympathetic to the Princess. I think it'd be better if Nhalia spoke to her. And Titus can keep an eye on them."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

"Haven't been _sympathetic_ to her?" Sulannus repeats...nearly sputters. For a moment it looks like she might explode on the spot...then she squares her shoulders and lifts her chin, her face assuming a mask of chill unconcern.

"She's your friend. Make whatever arrangements you deem best. If you'll excuse me then, I'll take my leave."

She gets stiffly to her feet and despite standing straight and moving smoothly, she somehow still manages to project the image of a cat switching its tail angrily as she heads for the door.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2007)

Kel looks at the departing elf, then turns to the others. "Well, she hasn't."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 25, 2007)

"And I had always thought that I was given the name Blunt for my approach," Blunt says with a smile for his small friend.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

"Sulannus may have been right," Nhalia taps her lip worriedly once Sulannus leaves, "And even if she was not, it would be best to apologise.  Teu'Tel'Quess can be...difficult to deal with, especially if they feel they are being patronised, even moreso by a N'Tel'Quess, which to them sometimes includes other elves.  Trust me on this, my brother and father are both high elves."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2007)

"Wait - your brother and your father are high elves, and you're not? How does that work?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sulannus may have been right," Nhalia taps her lip worriedly once Sulannus leaves, "And even if she was not, it would be best to apologise.  Teu'Tel'Quess can be...difficult to deal with, especially if they feel they are being patronised, even moreso by a N'Tel'Quess, which to them sometimes includes other elves.  Trust me on this, my brother and father are both high elves."




Titus rolls his eyes. "Well, at least we can blame it on culture clash this way," he says, standing. "Lemme see if she'll take an apology, first. I mean, you're right, Kel, she hasn't been so keen on your girl, but she _did_ step aside and give you the slot in the class. Probably took something for our little princess to let common folk get the learning before her, no?"

With that, Titus lopes off after Sulannus.

_If he catches her..._

"Hey, Su, give us a minute, will you? I'm sure Kel didn't mean to offend you. Kid's obviously got a crush on the royalty, probably 'cause he's not used to civilized folk with pretty money and manners. We know his 'dad' never treated him like he was worth half a copper. Must have made him feel pretty special, gettin' magic gemstones from a real princess. Also a bit defensive, you know? First good thing's happened in his life, he's like to be sensitive of folks that don't see it as bright and shiny as he does.

"Think you might give him a break for that?"

[sblock=OOC]Can I say I'm kind of loving the internal character dynamics right this minute? Yay roleplaying!  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Titus has no trouble catching up to Sulannus, as she has been in no real hurry to get far. She stops when he accosts her, though doesn't turn around to face him. When he's done, she still doesn't turn, but does reply.

"This isn't about _her_," she snaps...though she immediately seems to regret it a little, since her tone softens a bit afterward. "It's about the fact that despite everything I've done for you, he still doesn't trust me. I've risked my life to help you fight, I've contributed what little funds I had left, I've followed you halfway through the human world, given up any chance at learning magic any time soon, been humiliated, insulted, looked down on...and that's just since we met! _None_ of you have any _idea_ what I've given up just to be here in the first place!"

She cuts herself off there and takes a deep breath, then reaches up with her hands to do something with her face that Titus can't see. When she talks again, her tone is composed.

"I don't blame any of you for any of that. I made my choices, and I stand by them. It would just be nice if you all could repay the trust I've shown you in kind."


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "_None_ of you have any _idea_ what I've given up just to be here in the first place!"
> 
> She cuts herself off there and takes a deep breath, then reaches up with her hands to do something with her face that Titus can't see. When she talks again, her tone is composed.
> 
> "I don't blame any of you for any of that. I made my choices, and I stand by them. It would just be nice if you all could repay the trust I've shown you in kind."




Titus droops his head. "You're right," he admits. "Most of us haven't had much in our lives. We don't know what it's like to give up a lot, 'cause we never had it to begin with. And we're probably ... " he stops with his mouth open, his machismo flaring for a moment before he fights it back down. 

"We're a little jealous," he says softly. "You've been through as much hurt as we have since we got together, and it's not fair we hold your past against you, 'specially when we haven't none of us taken the time to find out or share ours enough to really know where we're all coming from."

There's another pause, then the ranger squares up his shoulders, and with obvious effort says, "I'm sorry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

> "Wait - your brother and your father are high elves, and you're not? How does that work?"




"Well, my mother...she was..."

"So, you see, the different kinds of elves can have children, right?  But there's no such thing as a half high elf / half moon elf or a half moon elf / half wild elf, or even worse, a quarter high elf / quarter moon elf / quarter wild elf / quarter wood elf.  Children are just one or the other, half and half, though they do seem to tend a little bit towards being the same type as the parent of the same gender, at least that I've seen."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Sulannus is quiet for a moment too, but finally takes another deep breath and turns around to give Titus a smile.

"I wasn't angry at you, specifically, but thank you. And you may have a point. Maybe we'd all understand each other more if we knew more about each other. It's strange to think that, for all we've been through together, we're still strangers in many ways."


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus is quiet for a moment too, but finally takes another deep breath and turns around to give Titus a smile.
> 
> "I wasn't angry at you, specifically, but thank you. And you may have a point. Maybe we'd all understand each other more if we knew more about each other. It's strange to think that, for all we've been through together, we're still strangers in many ways."




Titus returns the smile, his relief evident. "Guess we've been so busy trying to stay alive, we never took the time to talk about our lives up 'til now," he says. Then glances back to the room where the others are still conferring.

"Listen, bakeries are kinda froofy, I think, and I'd probably stand out if there wasn't someone a little more ... refined along for the ride." He raises an eyebrow as he turns back to Su. "Maybe you'd want to help me maintain cover while I play baby-sitter for Nhalia? Blunt and Shan ought to be able to keep the kid safe to and from school, and with royalty involved at this little meet, seems a body's just as likely to need social backup as a guy who knows how to hit things, yeah?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

Sulannus hesitates, then shrugs.

"I suppose it's better than my other options," she decides. "Very well."

With that, she returns in Titus' accompaniment.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelloran looks up at Sulannus' return and then looks down again guiltily.

Before she or anyone else can say anything, though, he shuffles forward and says, "Um, Sulannus, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to insult you - especially not with you having been so understanding about the night classes and all. I guess, when it comes to Aileen - I mean, Princess Elenia - that I'm just not thinking straight. Please forgive me."

He adds in his own distinctive form of courtly Elven, gleaned from the off-colour ballads of the Armpit, "I am strained ... no, I mean I'm mashed ... oh, dammit! I am mortified that I have given such offense, and humbly beg your forbearance."

He gives a clumsy little bow, blushing furiously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2007)

(OOC: Bump--are we ready to move on, then--do we have consensus on what to say?)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

(argh! I missed this post! Sorry...it's been a hectic week. Started my new job on the 1st.)

Sulannus looks almost comically surprised at Kel's actions. Then it's apparent she's rather moved by it. She pulls herself up  a bit and squares her shoulders...correcting the slightly slumped posture her armor sometimes made her adopt...then glides to Kel and gently lifts his chin up to look at her with a pleased smile. With her common clothes and plain leather armor it would be a stretch to say she looks noble. She lacks Elenia's social grace, and the effortless aura of command that the princess carries with her. But maybe there's a glimmer of something similar there; an acorn in the shadow of an oak.

_"Accepted,"_ she murmurs in the elven tongue, _"On one condition. You must also forgive me, for judging too quickly and harshly, and placing my own wants ahead of what is best for us all."_


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2007)

Bllunt is satisfied with Titus' plan (assuming he informed the rest) and for Blunt to escort Kel to school and back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2007)

(OOC: Okay, so waiting for the next day?  What message did you settle on sending?  For lodging, I assume staying still at the Bespectacled Gryphon?  Anything else?)


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Okay, so waiting for the next day?  What message did you settle on sending?  For lodging, I assume staying still at the Bespectacled Gryphon?  Anything else?)




OOC: I think Kel's last one works, since there was debate on whether the princess would receive the message in private: "Danger threatens you. Buy my godly elf friend some bread at night's embrace."

I think everything else is set, then: Blunt and Kel go to class; Nhalia, Sulannus, and Titus go to the bakery. I think Shan's faded to obscurity by this point, no?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2007)

(OOC: Yeah, I think he has.  Should we recruit a replacement, or are we good with this many?  That first fight might have been much less nice without Shan, but I think maybe you guys can manage)

*After a relatively quiet night at the Gryphon, they pursue the plan the next morning.  After sending the message to Elenia, there is not immediately a response, but several hours later, Elenia sends the following response:*

'Can't again so soon.
Timing is important so
Let's talk by gem please.'


----------



## Legildur (Oct 7, 2007)

"Most interesting," Blunt utters as he uses his hand to stroke his smooth pate.

ooc: I'll be away from Internet access for a few days. Please NPC as required.


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Yeah, I think he has.  Should we recruit a replacement, or are we good with this many?  That first fight might have been much less nice without Shan, but I think maybe you guys can manage)
> 
> *After a relatively quiet night at the Gryphon, they pursue the plan the next morning.  After sending the message to Elenia, there is not immediately a response, but several hours later, Elenia sends the following response:*
> 
> ...




(OOC: Well, without the arbitrary staggered entry into the first encounter, Shan might not have needed his Diehard to keep us alive, but wishing and a nickel gets you five cents. 

Anyway, I'd be cool with us recruiting for someone else if others are. Preferably someone with a passing ability in the healing department as well as melee, since we seem to keep getting in scrapes that require both.  )

Titus rolls his eyes. 

"Well, I guess we don't have to worry about how long that crash course'll take ya, Kel," Titus says. "With a haiku a day, it'll probably take us the term to convince her we aren't loonies. How about tomorrow we go with

'Night's Embrace returns
They plan to murder you on
your coronation'?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2007)

(OOC: Speaking of healing, I forgot that you do have Nhalia around, and you didn't before.  She might be useful in the healing department)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 12, 2007)

"Now that sounds more straightforward to me," says Blunt to his friend's suggestion. "Otherwise we'll still be here when it goes down."


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2007)

*bump*? 

OOC: Are we agreed on our course of action (escort Kel to class / use the above message tomorrow when the gem resets)?


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: Yep, let's do it.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2007)

(Arr, that sounds good. Also, I know I 've asked this before, but when I upgraded computers, it looks like I misplaced my sheet yet again. Can anyone link to the RG? And we're level 2 now, right?)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC: Blunt is good with the plan.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Arr, that sounds good. Also, I know I 've asked this before, but when I upgraded computers, it looks like I misplaced my sheet yet again. Can anyone link to the RG? And we're level 2 now, right?)



Night's Embrace RG

And yes, we are at 2nd level.  

Finally.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2007)

(OOC: RA, I think this is in your court now? Or is there something we've left unfinished / unagreed upon?)


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*bump*?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2007)

(OOC: Sorry--for some reason thought we were waiting on someone)

*Kel heads off to class escorted, and the next day, they send a new message.  Elenia replies.*

"Thought they were destroyed
Do you have hard evidence?
Where's their new HQ?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 5, 2007)

Blunt grunts in amazement. "I thought we had plenty of hard evidence," he says. "Well, hard enough for me, anyway."

"But the princess has a point about a headquarters. We need someway to locate that," he says.

"Another visit to the library?" suggests Blunt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2007)

(OOC: Remember, you didn't give her any evidence at all yet--you only sent those haikus 

It is pretty obvious that the library won't have their new HQ in it, but I think the block from the first library trip at least includes info about the old one)


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

"Our most concrete evidence is the letter, taken from someone we caught sacrificing priests to his dark purposes. We can at least offer her that. She might be willing to at least take extra precautions, if not yet meet with us."


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Remember, you didn't give her any evidence at all yet--you only sent those haikus
> 
> It is pretty obvious that the library won't have their new HQ in it, but I think the block from the first library trip at least includes info about the old one)




As the others seem less than enthused by Titus' suggestion, he tries another.

"The original stronghold was in Randralkh Forest," he says. "I suppose we could always poke around there. You have to figure this new cult went scrounging around the old place first, yeah?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> As the others seem less than enthused by Titus' suggestion, he tries another.
> 
> "The original stronghold was in Randralkh Forest," he says. "I suppose we could always poke around there. You have to figure this new cult went scrounging around the old place first, yeah?"



"Makes perfect sense to me," agrees Blunt. "Let's start there.  Maybe there is something about that particular site that can also be found elsewhere?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2007)

Sulannus nods slowly.

"I think showing her the letter's all right too," she adds, "but I still think we should hang onto it, so we shouldn't give it to her. We'd have to meet to show her though, and she already doesn't seem to want to do that..."


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sulannus nods slowly.
> 
> "I think showing her the letter's all right too," she adds, "but I still think we should hang onto it, so we shouldn't give it to her. We'd have to meet to show her though, and she already doesn't seem to want to do that..."




"True 'nough," Titus agrees. 

((OOC: How far away is this forest from where the characters currently are, and do they know anything about it?))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2007)

*Randralkh Forest is sometimes just called 'The Misty Forest' by locals who can't be bothered with its proper name.  It is indeed covered in mists, and they grow ever-deeper within the forest depths.  It is a week's journey northward on the roads and traveled paths by swift horses (OOC: Read--Light Horse/Warhorse with Light Encumbrance), and though Titus and Blunt's hometown is not on the way, it is not far (a few days' detour by swift horses), so they would clearly know of the forest.  Rumours tell of vicious predators within the forest that eviscerate those who seek to explore it.  However, there was an official investigation about fifteen years ago to ensure that the old cult stronghold was abandoned and empty, and the result of the inquest was positive, though not all the soldiers survived the trip through the forest, and they muttered that the old place was now haunted due to all the evil that once happened there.*


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Randralkh Forest is sometimes just called 'The Misty Forest' by locals who can't be bothered with its proper name.  It is indeed covered in mists, and they grow ever-deeper within the forest depths.  It is a week's journey northward on the roads and traveled paths by swift horses (OOC: Read--Light Horse/Warhorse with Light Encumbrance), and though Titus and Blunt's hometown is not on the way, it is not far (a few days' detour by swift horses), so they would clearly know of the forest.  Rumours tell of vicious predators within the forest that eviscerate those who seek to explore it.  However, there was an official investigation about fifteen years ago to ensure that the old cult stronghold was abandoned and empty, and the result of the inquest was positive, though not all the soldiers survived the trip through the forest, and they muttered that the old place was now haunted due to all the evil that once happened there.*




Titus bites his lower lip. "Way I see it, we can try to get to and from the forest while Kel takes his class, but then we're leaving him open and us down on manpower--and since, if the crash course goes well, it's magic power, I'm not sure I want to leave it.

"If we're right about the when, then we still have about a month or so until the cult acts. Maybe that's enough time to wait out this class and head to the forest for clues? Anyone else got an angle?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

(OOC: Did I say there was only a month until the coronation?  I don't remember any more, but if so, I was wrong--the coronation is actually still several months down the road)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 20, 2007)

Blunt runs his hand across his smooth pate.  "The forest sounds like a good place to start our investigations into this cult, but not until young Kel has finished his studies. And not before we speak with the princess."

"I know only a little of the area, but it's a week's hard ride from here.  I know the event is some months away, and I'm not keen to spend 2 weeks on the road when we might be chasing the wrong clue."


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Blunt runs his hand across his smooth pate.  "The forest sounds like a good place to start our investigations into this cult, but not until young Kel has finished his studies. And not before we speak with the princess."
> 
> "I know only a little of the area, but it's a week's hard ride from here.  I know the event is some months away, and I'm not keen to spend 2 weeks on the road when we might be chasing the wrong clue."




"Well, let's try to tell princess about the letter first, then, and set up a meet while Kel plays star pupil. How about 

Haven't found HQ
But have letter between one
agent and his boss.

Anyone want to edit?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 27, 2007)

"Certainly Kel needs to meet with her," agrees Blunt. "Once he has done that then we can plan."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 27, 2007)

Kel agrees, both with the plan and with the haiku. He's keen to meet Aileen again ... and keen to begin his studies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2007)

*Elenia replies.*

_'Wish I could meet, can't
sneak out right now, send again--
still have more to say.'_

*If they send her a message (even an meaningless message) on the next day as she suggested, Elenia replies:*

_'Can you send it here?
Give the note to Estralla's
Hope to see you soon!'_

*Meanwhile, Kel begins to receive his classes on the basics of magical theory.  Although it is fascinating, it is somewhat difficult and the material moves quickly, plus the professor for the crash course isn't as great as the ones they use in the real courses.  It's the times after the classes that he talks the material over with Sulannus that save him, since being forced to explain it actually helps him learn it better.*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 28, 2007)

"I just ... look, it's as if ... oh hell! I wish the teacher was a bit more ... concise in his explanations!"

"Look, I know that doesn't really make sense but ... I think that if ... Oh! OK, that's what he meant. See, if we consider the flux lines to be constant across the duration of the casting ..."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 28, 2007)

Blunt smiles as Kel explains his difficulties. "If it were easy, where would be the reward in the learning?" he asks.  "And wouldn't everyone do it if it were easy?"

"Stick to your path, friend, and you will be rewarded."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Sulannus nods.

"Magic takes time. If you try to go too fast, you could easily hurt yourself, or everyone around you. These are powerful forces you're dealing with."

"Now...it might help some if you tried drawing a picture. To aid visualization."

She takes a stick and starts to diagram in the dust. 

"It sounds as if he was saying that the forces bend...like so..."

And so it goes...


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *If they send her a message (even an meaningless message) on the next day as she suggested, Elenia replies:*
> 
> _'Can you send it here?
> Give the note to Estralla's
> Hope to see you soon!'_




((OOC: I don't think we had anything more to say in terms of delivering info, so I'm going to assume our return haiku was just of the "say what you gotta say" variety unless someone else wants to correct me  ))

Titus looks to the others. 

"That's better than nothing, I suppose," he says. "We should make ourselves a copy if we need to look it over again later, but this way she'll at least see what we have. We can send her a message in a few days to see if she got it and what she thinks, yeah?"

As Kel's classes and study sessions with Sulannus begin, Titus tends to leave the two alone. While the big man seems full of bravado usually, arcane study seems to make him uneasy.

"I know how to hit things. Track things. I'm good at that; I'll let you guys do the branching out."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 28, 2007)

"So, while Kel is in class, what do we do?" asks Blunt. <aside from escorting Kel back and forth> [Have we got any leads to follow? or is it best for the sake of inclusion to wait until Kel is finished?]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "So, while Kel is in class, what do we do?" asks Blunt. <aside from escorting Kel back and forth> [Have we got any leads to follow? or is it best for the sake of inclusion to wait until Kel is finished?]




OOC: There may well be other leads to follow, but I'm not recognizing them. And since Kel's been waiting to finish leveling (i.e. getting his arcane caster level), I'm inclined to wait on Kel and / or response from the princess (I'm assuming here that we deliver the letter through her intermediary and check in via gem a few days later).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2007)

(OOC: I'll agree with jkason that while you technically may be able to uncover more useful info in the time span, it may be best for game cohesiveness to just jump.  When I've run this before, it has gotten close on the time matrix, which I knew, so I gave you guys extra time til the exact date equal to the training length for Kel's Wizard level to compensate, so you don't need to feel like you've lost anything but extra time )

*Elenia cannot initiate a message through the gem, so in order to poke her to see if she received it, they have to send another empty haiku.  Once done, she responds:*

_'This is chilling news--
Not enough to hold up yet,
Is there any more?'_ 

*Elenia is unable to escape from her constant guard in the palace even by the time Kel's course finishes, but she hints at a plan that she is concocting that should be ready soon that would let them meet.  Meanwhile, after feeling like he has been pounding his head against a brick wall for weeks, Kel finally manages to make the formulae work and his first cantrip springs to life from his hands, filling him with wonder and excitement.  Thanks to having seen so much from her brothers already, Sulannus has already managed a few on her own in a more elven style (though perhaps if she didn't want to take away from Kel's achievement, she may not have told anyone about this).  From there, the final lectures are a simple matter of more and more complex formulae until he is able to master a few simple spells--but real spells!  He can't make them all work, but Sulannus is talented in different spells, and so together, they manage to muster quite an impressive regimen.*

(OOC: IOW, I would suggest taking different 1st-level spells from each other and then sharing spellbooks in the morning.  Since both of you are on hand to help each other, success is automatic to decipher each other's styles, and from then on, you save a _ton_ in magic ink.)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2007)

After weeks of a dull routine of meditation, escorting Kel, keeping an ear to the ground and an eye on the people, and earning what little coin he can to help with costs, Blunt sighs internally as the apprentice spell-casters finally complete their schooling.

"So, when do we meet her?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2007)

(OOC: Not yet--maybe soon.  You guys can go look for clues in the forest while that soon manifests though, if you want)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 30, 2007)

"Or maybe we should visit the forest and see if that place was completely shut down?" Blunt adds.

ooc: Blunt now advocates visiting the forest for clues.  The earlier reservations were really just an IC thing.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Or maybe we should visit the forest and see if that place was completely shut down?" Blunt adds.
> 
> ooc: Blunt now advocates visiting the forest for clues.  The earlier reservations were really just an IC thing.




Titus nods. "Now that we've got some extra firepower thanks to the crash course, I'm game," the scruffy young man agrees.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 30, 2007)

One morning towards the end of the class sessions, Kel sits back from yet another arcane diagram he's been poring over with Sulannus. There's a somewhat distracted look on his face.

"Hey Sul, I was thinking ... that guy we faced, the summoner - he was remarkably effective. Invisibility, and the ability to stay at a distance as you summon all sorts of creatures to attack your enemies, is a powerful combination. Of course I realize that the glamer is one of the higher order spells ... and that the summoning takes a while to complete ... but even so, I think we could do worse than to learn from our enemy."

The young man nods decisively. "Yep, I'm going to ask our instructor to explain the summoning spell more fully."

With that he leans forward and re-engages the text they're studying. But after a couple of minutes he sighs and sits back again.

"Sulannus," he begins uncertainly. "About the princess ... there's no way she's actually going to be interested in me, is there! I mean, she's taken an interest ... but I'm just another 'good cause', someone for her to help because she's as generous as she is beautiful ..."

His voice trails off into reverie. A moment later he shakes himself and says, "Anyway, the simple fact is that I'm far below her in station and ... and everything. The discipline of magic-making has helped me see that. It's evident from even the little that we've done in this course that ignoring reality can be deadly. And that the power to change that reality can be gained - but it's a slow, steady and certain path that cannot be attained simply through dewy-eyed desire."

He shakes himself again, like a terrier giving a rat a final shake to make sure it's dead, then says in a firm voice, "So it's far better for me to focus on the work at hand, rather than moon after dreams."

"Now, what other spells would be useful, do you think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Sulannus nods absently from the notes she's studying, sitting at ease crosslegged on the grass.

"Summoning can be powerful," she agrees, "Just be aware that there's easy ways to ward against it too. I've been making a particular study of abjurative magic and...what?"

She looks up, focusing more completely on Kel as he talks about the princess. For a moment after he's done, she's quiet, thoughtful.

"I am not really sure how human nobility works," she says at last. "Among the tel'quess...well, the teu'tel'quessir, daughters are often subject to diplomatic marriages for the purpose of uniting Houses for one purpose or another." Sulannus pauses for a moment after that, her face unreadable. "But a royal princess might have more latitude...or less...among the humans."

Then, like the sun coming out from behind clouds, she smiles and reaches over to pat Kel's shoulder. "Regardless though, if you keep working hard and rise as a wizard, your standing can only increase. Perhaps you can be an advisor and consort in her court one day."

(question! Since this game started, many new books have come out. I'm curious to know your opinion of Duskblades and/or Abjurant Champions. Just letting ideas percolate for now.  Oh, also, I'm a little confused. Does this make my 2nd level wizard, or did we just level again, or will it make my next level wizard...? Eee?)


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 30, 2007)

Kel smiles in return as Sulannus offers comfort.

"Yeah, thanks Sul. It might be something to aim for - but for now I'll settle for getting the inversion of the sixth arcanum under my belt!"

"Now, what were you saying about warding against summonings?"

[sblock=OOC]Shayuri, I think this is setting up Sul's acquisition of wizard whenever you choose to add the level, isn't it?

RA, now that Kel's had a chance to actually learn about magic, do you have any objection to his specializing as a conjurer, rather than being a generalist?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

> (question! Since this game started, many new books have come out. I'm curious to know your opinion of Duskblades and/or Abjurant Champions. Just letting ideas percolate for now. Oh, also, I'm a little confused. Does this make my 2nd level wizard, or did we just level again, or will it make my next level wizard...? Eee?)




(OOC: Oops--I thought you planned to have Wizard second.  Ignore the part about casting a spell then, and yes, you can set yourself up for a later level as 'Nock mentioned.

About the two classes--

Duskblade--a solid class, and using a strict RAW reading of the higher level channeling to disallow multispelling the same opponent, a fair one, I think.  In my setting, most Duskblades are elves, not an issue for you.

Abjurant Champion--This class is unfair if you sneak into it as a Wizard only but eminently fair for a Fighter/Wizard with a significant chunk of Fighter (looks like Sul will be that), so I'd allow it.  Also, one of the writers was on drugs or something because the example gives benefits with Mage Armour but that clearly isn't Abjuration.  That will need to be errataed.

A note on Elven culture in the place Sul is from--while it shares some in common with other Elven cultures such that most of what she's saying is spot on (and the elves are certainly just as arrogant in culture as always), the political, social, and especially courtship are nonstandard because I like making stuff up:

[SBLOCK=Elves]Major decisions are made by a council of High Mages (Dwimmersyl Council) rather than the lower Al'Rianda Council (consisting of representatives of the elven nobility), though ignoring the powerful families and going directly against their wishes is a mistake that the High Mages would be foolish to make.

An interesting feature of Elven inheritance--among the lower classes or those that are not the nobility, things can work as per the wishes of the older generation, but among the nobility, there is an unusual gender balance of power--females are not allowed to officially hold titles of influence (they can keep purely nomenclatural titles), peerages, or other noble assets, but males are not allowed to inherit them.  The way it works is that the female nobles will nebulously possess all of the holdings and assets but cannot exert them.  When a female declares a male _saa'covaran_ (beloved), she will sleep with him, and if the affections are returned, they will have a joining ceremony and become _to'covaran_ (humans call it 'elven marriage', but the rules are not very similar.  Still it's close enough that the analogue works).  Among other things, the result is that the male is able to exert all of those assets unless she changes her mind--there isn't even a difficult divorce process, really, or any recourse for the male--she can rescind her affections for as flighty a reason as she chooses (maybe she doesn't like the colour of his clothes today).  At this point, he is instantly stripped of all of the titles and privileges once again until he can find another woman, and he gains her titles that way.  This has several implications:

First of all, it can lead to both males and females wielding tremendous political power depending on the situation.  In general, it is actually the females who have the stronger say, as they essentially can veto anything by withdrawing from _to'covaran_.  Of course, the male might be able to get off one last action quickly before she does this, but that isn't very much.  Some domineering elven noblewomen flit from man to man until they find one who is biddable and obedient.  On the other hand, if an elven woman is ever so in love that she would never contemplate withdrawing _to'covaran_, the man can basically do whatever he wants (and of course, if he is also very much in love, they will tend to harmoniously agree on things together).

The second is something that humans can pretty much never understand involving romance.  For an elven male, if he already has a _to'covaran_ a female with higher status declares him _saa'covaran_ and he then refuses to leave his current _to'covaran_, it is considered incredibly romantic.  He is essentially rejecting a greater influence due to (presumably) a great love, and he risks the wrath of the rejected noble as well.  The higher the gap in status, the more romantic the gesture is.  The process of declaring a man _saa'covaran_ involves sleeping with him.  Therefore, what humans can almost never understand is why elven women are so excited about their significant other sleeping with another woman.

That's most of the basics--you can ask for clarifications if you like[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

(OOC - In that case, with your permission I might want to Dusk out for 2nd level. Sigh, if only that had been an option way back at game start.  Thanks for the info re: Elf culture though! Very interesting stuff, and I do have some questions.

[sblock=Questions]1) What is the basis of elf 'nobility?' In humans, noble title was granted by a higher lord in exchange for fealty. Do elf lords owe one or both Councils fealty then? Or is it based on another concept altogether?

2) The council of wizards; how does one gain appointment to it? Is it meritocratic, or do they only draw from a select source of magically apt (perhaps only from noble wizards?), or is there some kind of minimum age...?

3) Is it possible, if perhaps unusual, for a male elf to be _saa'covale_ to more than one woman? Or a woman to declare more than one man at one time? What about unusual circumstances like non-elves or same-gender pairs?

4) Do non-noble elves emulate the 'elf marriage' system, or do they have their own thing going?

5) Is there any religious significance to the 'elf marriage' system (as there was and is in a real life human marriage, for example).

6) What role do priests generally play in elf society?

That oughtta hold you for now. I should have asked all this when I was first making a character. Ah well, better late than never. [/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 30, 2007)

[sblock=RA, another question]Does Kel receive all cantrips in his spellbook, as per Wizard description? And does he receive the bonus for Int on first level spells known?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

(OOC: Rules question answers first--

@Nock--you do get all of those, yes

@Shayuri--I will allow you to swap both of your first two levels for Duskblade since that wasn't available back when we started.  No more swaps later, though, no matter what, so be sure before you decide!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Elves]







> 1) What is the basis of elf 'nobility?' In humans, noble title was granted by a higher lord in exchange for fealty. Do elf lords owe one or both Councils fealty then? Or is it based on another concept altogether?
> 
> 2) The council of wizards; how does one gain appointment to it? Is it meritocratic, or do they only draw from a select source of magically apt (perhaps only from noble wizards?), or is there some kind of minimum age...?
> 
> ...




1) Elven nobility has lasted for so many milennia that to many, the sheer force of tradition and privilege is one of the strongest factors, but it does have a very direct tie--there is an incredibly important sacred Soul Grove near the city, full of majestic elder trees of great magic.  The souls of elves collect there and transmigrate to Arvandor.  The noble families each have their own tree.  Other elven souls just find their own way to Arvandor, but sometimes get lost or delayed.  Also, as long as the tree stands, it cements the tie with Arvandor, and elven nobles become petitioners of higher status in the afterlife, sometimes even Aasimar in service of the Seldarine.  The way the trees work is that anyone born of the womb of someone connected to that tree will always be inherently tied to that tree forever, except that the _to'covaran_ ceremony will tie a man to the tree of his _to'covaran_.  That's really what the ceremony does.  It isn't easy to maintain this tie--it is powered by love, or at least commitment, and if the bond between the _to'covaran_ is not strong enough, the man's soul will sometimes revert to his original tree instead.  If this happens, the two will be forever apart in the afterlife, whereas if not, they shall be forever together. 

2) It is a combination of merit, noble status, age/seniority, and the opinions of you of the others on the council.

3) Do you read the Wheel of Time?  Your typo for _saa'covaran_ rhymes with the Seanchan term for a slave, _da'covale_.  Anyway, it is not too unusual for a man to have multiple women declare him _saa'covaran_--it is somewhat natural, especially with a desirable man.  He can even have several women declare him _saa'covaran_ while having a _to'covaran_, as mentioned above--it is considered incredibly romantic if the _saa'covaran_ declarations are from women of much higher standing.  He can, of course, only accept one of these declarations and become _to'covaran_ with one of the women.  Of course, he can change that if he wants (which is why it is considered so romantic if he doesn't do this for the woman with much higher standing, since he's sacrificing all that to stay with the woman he loves).  Usually if a man does desert and switch _to'covaran_ to another woman, the first woman will revoke her declaration of _saa'covaran_, but rarely she won't--it's considered to be acting a bit of a pushover though, after he abandoned her and all that.

As for women, they can have multiple _saa'covaran_ if they don't have a _to'covaran_, but they can only have one _to'covaran_, and having one cancels out all previous declarations of _saa'covaran_, and none more can be made until _to'covaran_ is revoked.  Thus, if a woman has several _saa'covaran_, it just means that she's declared love for several men who all have decided not to become her _to'covaran_.

There are several edge cases that handle things like the extermination of a noble family, merging, non-elves, etc--I'll make a new post to handle them because it's long and you may not care.

4) So, non-noble males can actually gain noble status by becoming _to'covaran_ to a noblewoman.  It is considered scandalous for the woman and reflects badly on her though.  Non-noble women can declare _saa'covaran_, but they and their beloved can never become _to'covaran_.  They can do some of the edge-case things from above though, which I'll explain later.  Generally, though, the law cares little about what they do, so they tend to be pretty carefree about it.

5) The significance is with the link to the tree.  It's more a magical metaphysical significance.  But there is no religious force or anything enforcing it like there would be in Earth marriage--all that holds it together is the woman's love or commitment.  When that lapses, it ends, and that happens quite a lot.  As far as connections to religion--most elves consider Corellon Latherian to be _to'covaran_ with Angharradh and also _saa'covaran_ of the three deities that compose Angharradh (Sehanine Moonbow, Hanali Celanil, and Aerdrie Faenya).

6) Priests bestow the wisdom and blessings of the gods.  They have no political power but are highly respected for their services to the elven people.    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Elves, Exceptions--LONG]There are a few exception to the general rule.  The first involves the case of no female heirs.  This might seem more common than it is because elven physiology is different than that of humans, part of what leads them to have such a long gestation and low birth rate compared to humans.  Unlike human females, whose lives, and particularly whose fertile periods, are extremely short, an elven female remains fertile for hundreds of years.  So while human females have produced the entirity of their potential offspring's gametes before they were even born, the elven female produces them over time like a human male does.  Also, elven females avoid a certain percentage of unnecessary monthly cycles due to the fact that they only produce gametes after declaring _saa'covarath_.  More interestingly, however, is the fact that while human female gametes are gender-neutral (the male alone determines the gender of the child), elven female gametes and elven male gametes are both gender determiners.  This contributing to the general rarity of half-elven children (human/elf pairings with an elven mother are 50% less fertile than usual, and the children always share the gender of the elven parent because that's the only time it matches up).  However, the interesting thing is that until her first completed pregnancy, an elven woman with a soul link to one of the trees (i.e. a noble) only produces female gametes.  This means that the first child is always a girl.  Though birth rates are low, elven infant mortality rates are rather low as well, so this generally ensures an heir.  However, sometimes the last female of the direct line will perish.  If there are side-branches of the family, another can be brought in, but in the rare case that none exists, one of two things may happen.  If all the family has perished, a tree may become 'sealed'.  This means that no elf alive is tied to the tree.  The sealed tree becomes independent and is considered a mystic and sacred source of inspiration and power, even beyond that of the regular trees.  Myth tells of a random elven woman reigniting a sealed tree and forming a new noble house with ties to an elder one from the ancient past, but no living elf remembers such an event as happening.  It may just be a cultural echo based on the other possibility when the last female dies--this other possibility is only an option when a male survives.  In that case, a commoner elven female with a strong and soul-deep bond (none of the lukewarm stuff that some nobles have for each other, or she will surely die and have her soul wrenched from her) to the man can attempt a dangerous ritual that likely as not will slay her and wrench her soul from her body to disastrous consequences.  In the unlikely chance it succeeds, she becomes a true scion of the noble house and will pass this on to her children and allow the family to survive, but she still must beware!  If her _to'covaran_ bond slips or wavers for any reason, rather than the normal result, she will perish (this is because it is her _to'covaran_ bond is what allows her to obtain the family bloodline connection).

Okay, that handles dying off branches.  Now as for non-elves.  _saa'covaran_ can be declared with non-elven humanoids.  It is looked down upon with incredible vehemence, not the least of which because it can have dire consequences (this applies to other humanoids a la the PH races, but celestials, fey, etc can be okay).  If an elf pairs with a gnome or halfling for whatever reason, it is considered disgusting enough, but with a human, it is even worse--they have a chance to create a damned soul, a half-elf.  Well, okay, not all half-elves are damned.  Specifically the daughters of an elven noblewoman and a human male can actually go to Arvandor and become petitioners there if they embrace their elven heritage.  But the other half-elves, daughters of elven non-nobles and sons of elven men, are damned.  If they're lucky, they might be able transmigrate.  Becoming a cleric can increase those odds, so many half-elves do so, but on the other hand, many others refuse to be religious considering their lot.  But the truth is, because of their conflicted nature, they often wind up in the wrong place, stuck in between in an empty nothingness, or unable to reach the final rest and risen as undead and restless spirits.  Although it is much more unlikely, something similar may happen to the extremely rare human males with elven noblewoman _to'covaran_ (having an elven female _saa'covaran_ for a human male, it's unlikely, but actually going through with _to'covaran_, while technically possible, is extremely rare, not the least of which because it requires someone to oversee the ritual knowing that it could lead to bad things).  A story tells of an elven noblewoman and human male _to'covaran_ whose bond was soul deep and whose love was undefeatable, even by death.  When he grew old and perished, she ended her life to expire along with him.  So great was her love for him that as her soul sensed his drifting away from her forever, she infused him with some of her own essence and replaced it with his, giving up her pure status so that they both became half-elves with the connection to Arvandor, and they reached Arvandor together, even death unable to part them.

Same sex romances are not considered as perverse as interracial ones, though they are still seen as unusual.  Males are unable to initiate _saa'covaran_, which means that male/male relationships can never be recognised as such.  Because the _saa'covaran_ is so important to elves as part of the way they are attracted and develop love and attachment, this also means that male/male relationships are rather rare.  Still, elven men can fall in love without those factors to aid it--if that happens, one common arrangement is to find powerful magic to reverse the gender of one of them so that that one can initiate _saa'covaran_.  Doing so is a last recourse for a noble, however, since it will end any connection he has to the tree.

For two females, it is a bit easier, since either can initiate _saa'covaran_.  In fact, two females can have a _saa'covaran_ between themselves even if one of the two (but not both) has a _to'covaran_ already because the other one can be the initiator.  This is, in fact, the only way for a female with _to'covaran_ to have another relationship without breaking the _to'covaran_, so it is reasonably common when romantically dissatisfied with the _to'covaran_ but still committed to it for other reasons (such as political expediency--sometimes a woman who wants to have total control finds the perfect man to do her bidding but isn't really interested in such a total pushover male beyond that so finds solace with another woman, for instance).  Also, sometimes the woman who isn't _to'covaran_ may initiate _saa'covaran_ with both _to'covaran_ at the same time.  Humans sometimes mistake this as 'an elven man with two wives'.  This is very very far from the truth, as the situation is much more complicated than that.

If both women are not to'covaran, they can each initiate _saa'covaran_ for the other.  This state of double _saa'covaran_ is unusual and special, and it is called _za'saa'covaran_.  Those engaged in _za'saa'covaran_ can still initiate _saa'covaran_, but if they do so with a male who accepts and brings about _to'covaran_, this ends the _za'saa'covaran_.  The bond of _za'saa'covaran_ can be almost psychic at times, like that of twins.  This is possibly caused by the two-way bond causing feedback.  There are stories of small groups of elven females greater than two who are all bonded by _za'saa'covaran_ to all of the others and have abandoned elven society, seeking to live in complete harmony with nature and each other.  Some say that after a certain point, the bond reaches a critical mass and gains mystic properties, reverting these elves to their fey roots.

Another possibility for two women who both have no _to'covaran_ is _en'covaran_.  This is where one woman offers _saa'covaran_ to the other and the other instead of doing the same and creating a _za'saa'covaran_ bond, simply accepts as a man would.  This allows them to become _en'covaran_, which is a bit like _to'covaran_ save for the fact that _to'covaran_ implies the ability to produce a child.  Much like a female _to'covaran_, the woman who initiated _saa'covaran_ leading up to the _en'covaran_ (called the _se'covaran_) cannot initiate _saa'covaran_  without breaking the _en'covaran_, though she can still accept it.  However, it is not symmetrical--the woman who accepted (called the _an'covaran_) still can initiate _saa'covaran_  as she pleases.  The social, romantic, and behavioural implications on each side of this relationship vary greatly from that of either _za'saa'covaran_ or _saa'covaran_ between two women, though most humans can't begin to grasp that there is much difference ("It's chicks with chicks--that's hot!" is the typical reaction).  The fact that the _an'covaran_  can still initiate can lead to _en'covaran_ chains, which are incredibly complex relationships, as one woman is simultaneously the _se'covaran_ to her _an'covaran_ and the _an'covaran_ to her _se'covaran_!  Theoretically, this could loop back to form a circle.  It could also end with the last _an'covaran_ in the chain initiating with a man and becoming _to'covaran_ with him (a man cannot be both a _to'covaran_ and an _an'covaran_ at once though).

Another aspect of _en'covaran_ is that it can also be initiated with a non-compatible male, in addition to another woman.  This includes elven males who can't pass the _to'covaran_ ritual (generally because their babies were at high risk for some defect and would not survive) as well as those from races that are not genetically compatible and even mates who could pass the ritual but choose not to or cannot find someone to perform it (this could be because they are considered socially unacceptable, are human, etc).  Because it carries the sense of a weaker commitment and does not tie the man to the woman's family tree, _en'covaran_ between a man and a woman is usually considered more playful and less serious, and the relationship dynamic is different. Additionally, it grants no titles or status from the _se'covaran_ to the _an'covaran_ (only _to'covaran_ ever does that).  This actually leads to an edge case where a viable male (an elven nobleman in good standing who could easily become _to'covaran_ if he picked that (and the men do get to choose between the two in this case) ) choosing _en'covaran_ over _to'covaran_ can be considered extraordinarily romantic--some women of extremely high status (not just seats but heirs of the highest families, for instance, which makes their husband a Speaker and grants extreme power and privilege) will feel insecure about themselves because the status they grant is so incredible that they can never be sure that any male accepts their offer of _saa'covaran_ for them and not just for their status--this is where the edge case comes in.  If the man who could have chosen _to'covaran_ and have it all instead chooses _en'covaran_, he is basically saying 'Forget all that stuff, baby.  All I need is you--if I have that, nothing else matters'.

Whew!  Exceptions are tough.  But don't mistake that just because the system of exceptions is so intricate they must be common.  They are actually quite rare, but the elves have had milennia to experience every edge case, so they know about all of them, even if you might see some of these less than once a century.  And since humans pretty much invariably can never understand the intricacies of these differences, even the most patient elf will eventually give up and just throw up her hands in acquiescance and tell the human that _to'covaran_ and _en'covaran_ both just mean 'Elven marriage' so that the human will go away.     
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(OOC - Bahahha...awesome stuff. Made my head spin a little, but that's all the better. Should help a lot in fleshing out Sulannus! I have just one more question. At what point does a daughter become capable of bequeathing to her husband? I mean...elves live a LONG time. For example: Sulannus, fairly young for an elf, wouldn't get anything from her mother for centuries at best...does that mean she has nothing to offer a suitor save her own charms until then? Also, for the sake of RP...not fishing for any game effects...it might be useful to work out more details about Su's family and the circumstances under which she left. I need to alter my backstory considerably in light of new facts!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

(OOC:  Elves don't have so many children, so all daughters of age grant some status.  In fact, except for that special first daughter of the main branch of each household (called the _an'lyr_ or 'heir'), who can eventually grant an enhanced Speaker status to a husband, other daughters usually never increase the status they grant beyond the amount assigned to them when they come of age.  The _an'lyr_ becomes the _akh'lyr_ when the current _akh'lyr_ (her mother) becomes incapable of bearing children (or if she dies first).  Because the old _akh'lyr_ was incapable of bearing children, she would be unable to succeed at a new _to'covaran_ ritual if she tried it, though she can still keep her current one.  Thus, she'd be a really weak _'akh'lyr_ anyway, since she offers no threat of pulling out on her current _to'covaran_ and finding a new one.

Unless Su left before her coming of age ceremony, she would have some status and bequeathal assigned to her)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(eeenteresting. We should move this to the OOC forum though.   Er...has it fallen off? I need to keep these links handy...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

(OOC: Should be here)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

(OOC: Don't let the OOCs throw you off--you guys can do stuff too!  If you're going up north, will you ride or walk?)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 2, 2007)

"We'll need swift horses to reach the forest within a week," says Blunt. "I've got no idea how we'll go about getting them though."


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2007)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "We'll need swift horses to reach the forest within a week," says Blunt. "I've got no idea how we'll go about getting them though."




Titus shrugs. "How much do we have left from that gem?" he wonders aloud. "Between the rent and the classes--and our bad luck with money anyway--I'm not sure we want to blow what we have left on horses. Besides, that's five more mouths we'd have to feed on the road. 

"Hey, you don't suppose there's any caravans heading that way? Maybe we could hire on. Free ride and some pocket change that way."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 3, 2007)

Blunt scratches his bald head and grimaces.  "A caravan or wagon would still be slow. It's a week's ride on a fast horse. Still, better than walking."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2007)

(OOC: Blunt and Titus think that there probably wouldn't be many caravans headed thataways.  Farmer's wagons maybe, but they wouldn't be going all the way.  And the locals give the forest a fairly wide berth, so the last stretch would be alone in any case.  Even if they managed to find someone hiring guards, they would need to go to that person's destination, which may be out of the way.  At that point, walking with one hour of hustle and then a forced march until someone gets exhausted would cover ground quite a bit faster, if significantly less comfortably)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2007)

Blunt looks across to Kel following Titus' question about the remaining wealth from the gem. "Could the Princess perhaps help us out with mounts? Cna't hurt to ask."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

(doop...Su and Kel aren't in on this convo...nevermind...as you were. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2007)

(OOC: Aren't they?  Blunt looked to Kel in one of the posts)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

(OOC: You guys spent 500 on Kel's classes and 100 on Blunt's library access which, I believe, leaves you with 500ish left.  That's enough for horses, though you might have wanted to buy a CLW wand as well.)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 7, 2007)

Is a Wand of Lesser Vigor and option?  Nahlia could use that (assuming she comes with us). It is more 'efficient' at recovering hit points, just not in a hurry in the middle of combat


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2007)

((OOC: If we only have 500ish left, I don't think we can get any wands, can we? Unless Kel or Nhalia get some kind of discount now.

If we can't do wands, I definitely think we need to get a couple of potions; we seem to be quite good at getting the snot kicked out of us.  ))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Is a Wand of Lesser Vigor and option?  Nahlia could use that (assuming she comes with us). It is more 'efficient' at recovering hit points, just not in a hurry in the middle of combat



 (OOC: I dislike Lesser Vigour and its ilk--they don't exist in this world.  As for wands, if you would like a wand, why don't we say that Shan disappeared mysteriously, leaving his gear behind.  You can thus sell his stuff and maybe get enough for a wand)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 7, 2007)

Blunt scratches his bald head some more as he thinks. "I say we buy the horses and get moving," he says. "Now I couldn't find Shan this morning, but I did find this," he says, holding up a thin wooden baton about 10 inches in length.  "And this," he adds, holding up a piece of paper. "It's a note from Shan. 'Friends, please forgive me in leaving you like this, but I've heard my calling. I know that you face great danger ahead, as do I, so I have left you this token to aid you in your road ahead. Your friend, Shan."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

(OOC: Shan's belonging sell for 120ish gold.  Including Kel's 43 gp, you would be perilously close to enough for the wand but not enough, I believe because you didn't find the secret compartment back in the underground passage in Thresk in the room where you found Nhalia tied up (you didn't find that one, right?  I don't see any of that treasure on anyone's sheets, so looks like no).  You could still get horses and then a decent number of scrolls, or try to see if the church of Sehanine Moonbow will let Nhalia owe them the last small amount of gold)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 7, 2007)

OOC: Partially charged wand?? Say whatever 120gp buys?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

(OOC: You can't buy partially charged wands off the random market, the discount is for the bulk--otherwise scrolls would be pointless, right?)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2007)

OOC: Maybe Nhalia knows someone at the church


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> OOC: Maybe Nhalia knows someone at the church



 (OOC: Does someone want to go with her and try to make a Diplomacy check?  It would be to buy a wand instead of horses (since they have nearly 750 if not for horses).  Or you could send her off if you like and I can just report her success/failure.  Also, you could just get horses and several scrolls (maybe one scroll with 8 copies of CLW on it?) and go there faster but with less healing.)


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 8, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Shan's belonging sell for 120ish gold.  Including Kel's 43 gp, you would be perilously close to enough for the wand but not enough, I believe because you didn't find the secret compartment back in the underground passage in Thresk in the room where you found Nhalia tied up (you didn't find that one, right?  I don't see any of that treasure on anyone's sheets, so looks like no).  You could still get horses and then a decent number of scrolls, or try to see if the church of Sehanine Moonbow will let Nhalia owe them the last small amount of gold)



Hey RA, Kel found something in a secret compartment there: treasure. We must have overlooked it in the confusion of getting out of the place.

Now, from memory, we used the gems at the inn where we rested up after the encounter in the warehouse, and used the spare cash to buy equipment to get to the city, but we should still have the potion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

(OOC: Aha, hence the genesis of the 43 GP on Kel's sheet.  I _thought_ you guys had found that compartment, but I've run this campaign enough times that it all was blurred for me .  If you sell the potion, you will have enough for a wand straight up!)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2007)

OOC: Sell! Sell!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

(OOC: Sell and use the proceeds for the wand?  If so, we can do some fast forwarding)


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, sell!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

*Nhalia manages to sell the potion and buy a wand of Cure Light Wounds, leaving the group with 90 gold.*

(OOC: Okay, heading north on foot then?)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2007)

OOC: Seems we have little choice! Do we need to spend the 90 gold on rations? It's a long way.... 1 week by fast horse....

BIC: Blunt seems eager to get underway. The city living disturbing his 'quiet' time and slowly beginning to unsettle him.  Adjusting his pack and checking his variety of obvious, and not so obvious, weapons, he appears to be pacing even standing still.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

(OOC: Fast horse == 60 move for 8 hours ~ 48 miles per day.  No horses + One hour of free hustle + 2 hours of forced march (or more if no one becomes exhausted by then) == 30 (no one is small or using medium or heavier armour) for 9 hours and 60 for 1 hour ~ 33 miles per day.  

So if you follow that rather strenuous marching schedule, you can be there in 10ish days.  That would be 25ish gold for rations for all five of you)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2007)

(hee...wow. What's our deadline for being back again?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

(OOC: The coronation isn't for a number of months yet)


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2007)

((OOC: Okay, I seem to have missed a lot of stuff. I've been having trouble keeping up with threads now that I can't just pop the My Subs page. Sorry about that. I say let's do us some forced marching and go for it.

Since it might be necessary: Since you only have to have the spell on your list--not actually have the ability to cast it yet--Titus can make use of the wand if Nhalia's somehow disabled, yes? Just wanted to ask now, while we're all fairly unscathed.))


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2007)

On a long and winding road..... north, that is. </bump>


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm away from tomorrow until New Year's Eve, and won't have Net access.

You probably know what Kel would do in most situations.

Happy Christmas & Happy New Year!

'Nock


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2008)

((OOC: I'm on vacation from tomorrow to Sunday, so I won't have much of a chance to check threads; NPC Titus if needed. Also, seemed a good chance to bump this one; I've almost lost track of it since Subs went down.  ))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

(OOC: D'oh, looks like this was waiting on me to push north--I missed the endorsement from Titus because it came in an OOC after a question about subscriptions   I'll definitely continue this soon (except I always forget to do that if I'm the last one who posted in a thread, so someone post after me if you see this) )


----------



## Legildur (Jan 23, 2008)

Blunt breathes deeply of the air just north of the city.  Although the air was not substantially different, the thought of the open road, and travelling once again, seems to make it 'taste' better.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

*On the road north, the group encounters a merchant caravan, a peddler, and a traveling halfling cleric of Yondalla named Kaylee.  after a little over two weeks, they see the mist and trees on the horizon.*

(OOC: You can RP with any of the random non-combat encounters if you like.  Otherwise, let me know of any precautions for traveling through the forest.  Journeying will take place at 1/4 speed and visibility is extremely low the deeper you get due to the heavy mists that cling to the trees)


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2008)

Blunt wants for nothing, so the passing merchant caravan holds little interest to him. Similarly for the peddler, but he'll not prevent the others from doing business with these sorts.

The halfling cleric, however, is more interesting, and Blunt nudges Sulannus into raising the topic of the cult.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2008)

(OOC: bump?  Want to talk to Kaylee or enter the forest?)


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2008)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

Seeing that Sul is either too tired (or, he has a hard time believing, shy?), Titus tries his hand, rough as it is.

"We've heard that Night's Embrace was destroyed in the forests ahead. The elven clerics think them more an eyeblink of a nuisance, and the human clerics don't seem to have kept good records. If you don't mind: what do the halflings know and remember about them?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2008)

(OOC: I dunno, I think the records of the humans were pretty reasonable)

"Night's Embrace?  Well, the halflings helped with the alliance that defeated them.  In fact, one of the heroes sent as an elite team to defeat the cult's leader was the most powerful High Priestess of Yondalla, Imrue Lightfeather.  Like the rest of her group, she perished, but she died a hero, as the team was successful at destroying the cult's leadership, and the cult pretty much collapsed after that attack."


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I dunno, I think the records of the humans were pretty reasonable)




((OOC: More than, actually. I was just fumbling for an angle to get the halfling take on things, and figured it couldn't hurt to present things so the halfling felt his kin were the most knowledgeable.   ))

"Same as back in the city," Titus whispers to his group. "Looks like we're somehow the only ones noticing the activity."

(OOC: Not sure if anyone else wants to probe further. If not, Titus is ready to enter the forest.)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

(OOC - Sorry about nonpostingness! I am having difficulties...mew... I'll dig up the OOC thread and explain later)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

Sulannus does ask the priestess another question, "Can you give us directions to where that final battle took place? I know I would love to see such a famous location with my own eyes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2008)

"Oh, it's in the forest to the north.  Big place.  Lots of mist.  Can't miss it!" Kaylee replies cheerfully.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 28, 2008)

Blunt bows slightly to the priest. "Thank you. May your travels be safe," he says. And with final farewells bid, Blunt turns his smooth head to the north and stands there, staring into the far distance as he leans slightly on the quarterstaff.  Looking around to see if the others are ready, he starts striding into the distance towards the scene of the battle.


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2008)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, it's in the forest to the north.  Big place.  Lots of mist.  Can't miss it!" Kaylee replies cheerfully.




Titus chuckles softly despite himself and returns Kaylee's smile. "Good travels, lady," he says, joining Blunt to turn north toward the forest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2008)

(OOC: Cool.  If you're done with Kaylee, I'll direct you to the following from 1184 (this is probably why I thought I didn't need to post yet)--



			
				1184 said:
			
		

> *After a little over two weeks, they see the mist and trees on the horizon.*
> 
> (OOC: You can RP with any of the random non-combat encounters if you like. Otherwise, let me know of any precautions for traveling through the forest. Journeying will take place at 1/4 speed and visibility is extremely low the deeper you get due to the heavy mists that cling to the trees)



)


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2008)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*

(OOC: I don't know that Titus takes any special precautions, other than probably making sure his weapons are at the ready and his ears are perked up. Anyone else?)


----------



## Legildur (Feb 29, 2008)

"We need to stay close," says Blunt, as he hefts his quarterstaff. "Get separated here and we might never find each other," he adds.

"Titus, my frrend, can you find the centre of this place with no landmarks to guide you?" [ooc: I'm thinking Survival skill here]
ooc: At least three of us have respectable Listen/Spot modifiers, which will no doubt come in handy very soon.
ooc: And shouldn't Sulannus be 2nd level?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

(OOC - she is...the sheet in the RG is completely wrong now. I'll update it this weekend.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 3, 2008)

(OOC: Is Sul almost done yet?  In the meanwhile)

*Titus thinks he should be able to keep the group going in a straight line in a reasonable fashion unless he screws up, but the problem is that a straight line at the wrong angle won't necessarily reach the centre of the forest--if you think of the forest as a circle (though it is more like an oval), you can imagine many straight-line paths that cut across the circle without touching the centre.*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2008)

"Or maybe we need to trace the outside of the forest until we find a path leading in?" Blunt suggests as he strokes his chin. "Bound to be one if it was a centre of some sort. A track would improve our rate of movement."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 4, 2008)

"It was a secret, though, right?  They probably would have hidden any trail instead of making an obvious path.  Could we triangulate the vicinity of the centre or something?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2008)

Blunt looks to Titus to see if his friend has any answers. "Is there a known geographical feature in the centre?" he asks. "Certainly there will be nothing to see in the distance being a forest and with all this mist."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 4, 2008)

*Between his geographical knowledge and the material in the library, Titus remembers that there is actually a large hill or mound in the centre.*


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2008)

((OOC: Sorry. I could have sworn I already posted this...))



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Between his geographical knowledge and the material in the library, Titus remembers that there is actually a large hill or mound in the centre.*




"Should be a hill in the middle, I think," he says, "I suppose we can head at a guess for the middle and look for upward slopes. If we keep heading to higher ground, even if we don't find the middle, maybe we'll get high enough to see it."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 7, 2008)

"So what are we waiting for?" Blunt asks, gesturing for Titus to lead them true.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

(does Kel have a familiar? One that can fly, perhaps? )


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2008)

*Titus Farrab, human ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (does Kel have a familiar? One that can fly, perhaps? )




((OOC: That would be lovely. If not, Titus will do his best to follow a straight line to what he guesses is the center, amending the path to follow higher ground as he can.))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2008)

(OOC: Nope, he never got a familiar, I believe.  Now that we have the actual working version of Sulannus, I guess we're ready to go--)

*Titus attempts to guess the general direction of the forest's centre, and he leads the group into the mists.  They stay in tight formation so they can see each other despite the clinging mists.  They travel for hours, and the mist only grows thicker.  Suddenly, Titus spots a glimmer of movement up ahead, and then...a form of shadow and malice leaps from above and unleashes a frenzied whirlwind of hatred, claws, and fangs.  Titus  is immediately knocked unconscious, bleeding badly, and Blunt is badly hurt.*

(OOC: Titus acts in the surprise round but drops before his Init

Titus takes 19, Blunt takes 7.

Init Order--
Kel <---- We Are Here
Blunt
Nhalia
Enemy
Sulannus
Titus)


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2008)

Blunt reacts quickly to the assault, and although wounded he swings his quarterstaff at the beast with a powerful overhand swing (power attack for 1, +4 at 1d6+8) to try and save his friend Titus. (ooc: if possible, he'll maneuvre, 5ft step, to prevent Sul firing through cover or to try and set up a flank position with Kel). HP 9/16.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2008)

*Blunt adjusts to help Kel find a flank, but his attack misses.*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

Sulannus gasps in shock, and quickly brings her bow up, automatically drawing an arrow, setting it to nock and pulling it back. A moment later there's a _*wzzt*_ noise as the projectile flicks through the air at the half-glimpsed attacker!

Attack: 12  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1530384/
Damage: 2 (just in case) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1530385/

(Off to a great start here, I see. )


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2008)

Titus, as seems to be quickly becoming one of his best battle-tactics, lies still and bleeds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2008)

(OOC: We seem to be missing a Boddynock.  jkason, since Titus is down for now, want to play for Kel?)


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: The problem is that I haven't finalized Kel's spell list. I'm trying to find time to do that (but probably won't have any time until tomorrow).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2008)

(OOC: Ohhhh, I see)


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 19, 2008)

[sblock=Kel's spells]Conjurer - forbidden schools Necromancy & Enchantment
Spells known: all / 6 (5+1)
Spells per day: 3+1 / 2+1

Cantrips prepared:
Acid splash (conj)
Detect magic
Light
Read magic

Level 1 known:
Animate rope
Color spray
Magic Missile
Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law
Shield
Summon monster I (conj)

Level 1 prepared:
Color spray
Shield
Summon monster I (conj)[/sblock]

Kel sizes up the situation and, if necessary, steps back out of range of flying claws to cast a spell. If he can position himself so as to avoid his companions, he casts Color Spray on the beast. If not, he contents himself with Summon Monster I, bringing a Celestial Badger to flank his opponent with Blunt.

OOC: I'll update his CS when I have a chance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2008)

(OOC: I just noticed that he's a Conjurer.  While Conjuration is still a good choice, I just want to let you know that I will not be allowing any of the Orbs of Brokenness spells from Complete Arcane, in case you were expecting those)

*Kel gets a good angle and unleashes a spray of brilliant colours that temporarily stun the enemy.*

(OOC: Enemy is stunned for 1 round)

*Nhalia utters Sehanine's blessing, and the enemy manages to get its bearings, though it misses a chance to strike.*

(OOC: Everyone goes again)


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2008)

Blunt uses his strong muscles to guide the quarterstaff in another two-handed strike against the creature. (power attack for 1, +4 at 1d6+8)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 20, 2008)

*Nhalia enhances Blunt's weapon, coursing it with Sehanine's energy.  Blunt smashes into the creature, hitting because of Nhalia's Bless (it's +6 after the Magic Weapon actually, and it needed to be at least +5 from the Bless), a massive blow that deals it significant damage, though it seems strong enough to shrug it off without follow-up attacks.*

(OOC: Enemy takes 12 damage, its first hit this battle.  Bring on some more like that!

Sul, Kel to go)


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 20, 2008)

Kel follows up with Summon Monster I. A celestial badger pops into this plane of existence opposite Blunt, and launches a series of vicious attacks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 20, 2008)

(OOC: Err, not quite.  Casting time is 1 full round.  Rather, Kel starts casting a spell.  If he isn't interrupted, then next round on Kel's turn, a badger will appear, attack one time, and then leave.  Did I mention Summon Monster I is very inefficient at level 1? )


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2008)

Sulannus curses under her breath and draws another arrow to nock, struggling to clear her mind and focus on the target as she'd been taught. The sight of her fallen comrade fills her with a combination of rage and almost desperate sorry.

_Do something!_ her heart demands. _I'm trying!_ is her only response as she takes the shot.

(Argh, rolling from work not really...wise...her bonus is +4 now though due to Bless. Feel free to roll for me? )


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sulannus strikes true and manages to hurt the creature just a tad.  Her blow is almost much more spectacular, but it just misses a vital spot.*

(OOC: Hit on a natural 19 for 2 Damage--too bad bows only crit on 20 )

*The creature decides that it doesn't want to see the result of Kel's next spell, so it lashes out at him three times, but thanks to horrendously bad luck, it only hits once.  Sadly, this is enough to disrupt the summoning.*

(OOC: Kel takes 8 Damage and fails the Concentration check.

Everyone's turn again!)


----------



## Legildur (Apr 2, 2008)

Imagining the creature as the embodiment of the evil conjurer they previously faced, Blunt swings his quarterstaff two-handed again. (power attack for 1, +4 at 1d6+8; not including spell effects)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thanks to the flank with Kel and Nhalia's prayers, Blunt manages to barely hit, a blow of great power that crushes in part of the beast's chest with a cracking sound.  It still remains ready as ever to slaughter everyone.*

(OOC: 13 Damage, 27 total.)

*Considering the strong likelihood that the foul beast will come after Blunt next, Nhalia heals him with the wand.*

(OOC: Blunt is back to full

Still need Sul and Kel)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

Face set in an expression of concentration that might be somewhat comical under other circumstances, Sulannus looses another shot, but it falls short and plows into the earth, as she overcompensates for the presence of her allies in the furball.

Attack: 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1548892/


----------



## Legildur (Apr 8, 2008)

"Come on, Kel," yells Blunt. "Hit the beast!"


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC: Sorry to do this to you in mid battle but I'm withdrawing from this game. My RL workload has been increasing dramatically of late and I just can't do justice to the games I'm in. While I'll be maintaining a (much reduced) presence over on LEW, I don't have the time or energy to spare for the other games I'm involved in.

I leave Kel to your tender mercies. Good luck with the hairy beast, and give the princess a kiss for me! 

'Nock


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

(Mew! You will be missed!)


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2008)

(Should I take over Kel, then, as Titus is still bleeding out? Or are 3 players too few to keep going?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2008)

(OOC: Mmm, I'm certainly okay with continuing a game that has three players (though that's the minimum for me), but the trouble is that Kel seemed kind of like the heart and soul of the team.  To compound that, in all my later resurrections of this adventure (though not when I originally ran it), I've found it rather useful to have a PC around who is personally invested in the princess in some way--when I ran this the first time, the lack of such caused the group to get rather spectacularly sidetracked.

I fear that with Shan early dropped out, Kel gone, and Sulannus metamorphosing on us, all we have left constant are Blunt and Titus, who have remained steadfast throughout, but they haven't been too invested with any of the NPCs.  Think we could find someone to read the thread and take over Kel?)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

(To complicate things more, the main reason I decided to Clericize Sulannus was because it seemed silly to have two wizards in the party.  Now, unless someone takes Kel over, we have none...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2008)

(OOC: ...At least not for the moment  

Also, I can't believe that you made the change just because of that--I thought you said it was a character imagination issue.  it's kind of silly to worry about having two Wizards, especially when one of them is an Arcane Trickster and one is a Duskblade.  They each play quite differently, and more Wizards are (usually) merrier, I think)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

(Hah! Okay, let me try to pull an Obama here and talk my way out of this.   I didn't phrase the above too well. The wizard thing was -one- reason I changed Sulannus, but far from the only. The severity of our beating in our first fight, combined with the long, protracted...horribly irritating...recovery time made me think that we really couldn't wait the 7-odd levels for Su to "mature" as a character, mechanically. Not to mention, the Arcane Archer is really not too terribly good a class. So I figured, okay, I'll go fighter/wizard/eldritch knight. But with the stat array I wound up with, combined with Kel's decision to go Arcane Trickster weakened that notion to me. The idea of becoming a cleric came from when I was rereading the old posts and thinking of Su's background and trying to find a solution for being a 'spellcasting archer' that wouldn't cripple me for the foreseeable future.)

(So yeah, I've struggled with Su. If I really had to blame one thing more than anything else, it'd be the stat array...which is pretty awful. Not in terms of it being below average. It's just -really- inefficiently distributed, which offends my mathematical mind. )


----------

